# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Odbrojavanje 1/2015

## Argente

Drage naše,
kad smo probili 50.-tu stranicu mislila sam vas pustiti do 100...ali stvarno nema logike da u 2015. imamo odbrojavanje koje u naslovu ima 2014.  :Smile: 
Svima sretno dalje!

*stara tema*

----------


## Ginger

Arđoooooooooooo!
Pa do si ti nama?
 :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

Weeeeheeee!
To samo pokazuje kako se slabo pise u zadnje vrijeme...
Argente  :Kiss:

----------


## eryngium

Ovim tempom moglo bi se desiti samo Odbrojavanja po godinama bez broja ispred.  :Wink:

----------


## laura33

Nadam se da će nova tema donijeti svima nešto lijepo!  :Smile: 
Pa sretno nam svima skupa!  :Heart: 

Pročitala sam da je netko u stimulaciji sa Femarom....zanimaju me iskustva? 
Meni evo 4 dan Femare (3-7 dan ciklusa), sutra imam uzv, da vidimo kako sam, odnosno jesam li uopće reagirala na nju. Ako odgovor jajnika bude dobar, nadodat će se još i Menopur. Uglavnom kod mene i dalje eksperimentiranje u potrazi za pravom stimulacijom.
Nadam se najboljem. više ni nemam prevelika očekivanja pa je čak i lakše prolazit kroz sve to.

----------


## darmar

njuškalica super za srčeko  :worldcup: , da do kraja bude školska trudnoća~~~~~~~~~~~~~
orange, laura33 i sve druge cure sretno ~~~~~~~

----------


## darmar

njuškalica super za srculence  :Heart: , da do kraja bude školska trudnoća~~~~~~~~~~~~~
orange, laura33 i sve druge cure sretno ~~~~~~~

----------


## darmar

Cure imam jedno pitanje, u petak mi je bila histeroskopija i odstranjena su dva polipa, zatim je uslijedilo krvaruckanje i smeđi iscjedak, ali od sinoć ide svježa krv i odljev (ne u velikoj mjeri, ali uložak moram imati), kao da je stigao menzis (oprostite na detaljnom opisu), a po protokolu ne bi smjela dobiti menzis jer još pijem kontracepcijske pilule do 4.6., a onda od 9.6.krećem s gonalom. Je li tko imao slično iskustvo? Poslala sam jutros mail u Mb, ali naravno prerano i još nema odgovora,a ja nestrpljiva  :Sad:

----------


## alma_itd

Ima jos nade za moje folikule :Grin:  Jjutros bila na UZ rastu srecom i dalje. Malo sam se smirila :Very Happy:

----------


## darmar

alma sretno, za tvoje folikule ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mona22

> Ima jos nade za moje folikule Jjutros bila na UZ rastu srecom i dalje. Malo sam se smirila


sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## una99

alma  :Klap:

----------


## laura33

Lijepo je vidjeti dobre vijesti kad se otvara tema!  :Smile:  

Neka se kod svih samo i dalje nastavi u tom smjeru!  :Wink:

----------


## orange80

sara79 je na prošloj temi napisala:
_
 "Meni je dr. R rekao da stoperica u stimuliranom postupku ide kad folikuli predju 17 mm. A u prirodnom ranije, na 15, 16 mm.
 Ja sam u petrovoj dobila kasno na 18,5 i 19 i bilo je prekasno.
 Od 10 folikula i super nalazom estradiola dobila 3 js. 
 Tuga i jad, sto drugo da ti kazem."
_

a kako bi trebalo biti sa klomifenskim/femara ciklusom?.
da li i kod njega kao i kod prirodnog bi trebalo štopericu dati ranije?

----------


## orange80

> Nadam se da će nova tema donijeti svima nešto lijepo! 
> Pa sretno nam svima skupa! 
> 
> Pročitala sam da je netko u stimulaciji sa Femarom....zanimaju me iskustva? 
> Meni evo 4 dan Femare (3-7 dan ciklusa), sutra imam uzv, da vidimo kako sam, odnosno jesam li uopće reagirala na nju. Ako odgovor jajnika bude dobar, nadodat će se još i Menopur. Uglavnom kod mene i dalje eksperimentiranje u potrazi za pravom stimulacijom.
> Nadam se najboljem. više ni nemam prevelika očekivanja pa je čak i lakše prolazit kroz sve to.


mislim da mene zoveš  :Smile: 
ja sam 1 dan iza tebe, tj 4-ti dan 3x1 femara. isto uzimam 3-7 dc. 

već sam prije bila na femari, a reagirala sam svakojako: od toga da imam 3-4 folikula na 1x1 femaru (ukupno 5 tabletica), do toga
da imam (kao prošli mjesec) samo jedan folikul na 3x1 (ukupno 15 tabletica).

vidjet ćemo koliko će ih biti ovaj ciklus. ali pošto imam iskustva sa bježanjem folikula sigurno ću i ja dobiti Menopur ili nešto

----------


## laura33

> mislim da mene zoveš 
> ja sam 1 dan iza tebe, tj 4-ti dan 3x1 femara. isto uzimam 3-7 dc.


E da, da, ti si ta!!!  :Wink:  :Smile: 

Ja uzimam 1x2 tbl, navečer. Znači 5 mg.

Moram priznati da imam neke čudne nuspojave, nekakav neprirodni umor, a bome i drugi dan sam odmah počela osjećati jajnike i bol u kružima, baš neobično, al dobro, 5 dana brzo prođe.

Znači reakcije su tebi različite iz mjeseca u mjesec, vidiš ti to. A i Femaru pijemo po drugačijoj shemi, ali dobro, mislim da to ovisi od doktora do doktora. Meni su ti rekli da sve uzimam oko 7-8 navečer, pa ja to tako od početka.

Ja evo upravo došla sa prve folikulometrije, doktorica je zadovoljna, imam 5 folikula, 10 mm svi, ona kaže da je to odlično, ali endometrij je još tanak. 
Uglavnom danas imam za popit zadnje dvije tbl Femare i od večeras krećem i sa 2 amp Gonala danas i sutra,da im malo pomognemo u rastu, u srijedu opet folikulometrija i  vjerovatno Gonal i dalje. 
Vjerovatno će ubaciti i Cetrotide da folikuli nebi prsnuli prije vremena. To  bježanje folikula je koma, prođeš cjeli proces, a on ode.... :Sad: 
Uglavnom rekla mi je da računam da će punkcija biti subotu ili nedjelju. Da ona računa da će biti tri folikula za punkciju, da ne vjeruje da će se razviti svih pet. Al dobro. Ja bi bila zadovoljna i sa tim ishodom.

----------


## sara79

> Ima jos nade za moje folikule Jjutros bila na UZ rastu srecom i dalje. Malo sam se smirila


Alma za folikule ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## orange80

*laura33*, wow, 5 folikula, baš lijepo!
ma da je i 3 za punkciju, super.

ja nemam neke nuspojave od femare, osim problema sa gljivicama,
i to nenormalno puno ([SIZE=3]pečenje do bola  :Sad: ).[/SIZE]

imam folikulometriju u srijedu.

ajde javi šta je dalje bilo, baš me zanima na koliko ćeš dobiti štopericu?

sretno!

----------


## sara79

> sara79 je na prošloj temi napisala:
> _
>  "Meni je dr. R rekao da stoperica u stimuliranom postupku ide kad folikuli predju 17 mm. A u prirodnom ranije, na 15, 16 mm.
>  Ja sam u petrovoj dobila kasno na 18,5 i 19 i bilo je prekasno.
>  Od 10 folikula i super nalazom estradiola dobila 3 js. 
>  Tuga i jad, sto drugo da ti kazem."
> _
> 
> a kako bi trebalo biti sa klomifenskim/femara ciklusom?.
> da li i kod njega kao i kod prirodnog bi trebalo štopericu dati ranije?


Dobro pitanje......a tko ce ga znati. Treba ga pitati....
Nisam procitala a niti cula da je ikoga stavljao na klomifen.
Ako ima koja cure nek se javi  :Wink:

----------


## laura33

> *laura33*, wow, 5 folikula, baš lijepo!
> ma da je i 3 za punkciju, super.
> 
> ja nemam neke nuspojave od femare, osim problema sa gljivicama,
> i to nenormalno puno ([SIZE=3]pečenje do bola ).[/SIZE]
> imam folikulometriju u srijedu.
> 
> ajde javi šta je dalje bilo, baš me zanima na koliko ćeš dobiti štopericu?
> 
> sretno!


Hvala ti, također i tebi!!!!  :Smile: 

Budem naravno javila, i ja imam sljedeću folikulometriju u srijedu, vidjet ćemo razvoj situacije, tj napreduju li svih pet ili je koji odustao...i kad će štoperica.

A sto se tiče gljivica, koma je to da,vjerujem ti,  ja sam ih dobila nakon punkcije u prvom IVF-u, kupila sam ti Canesten vaginalete s onim vaginalnim aplikatorom, 3 komada ih ima unutra i prošlo u 3 dana.

----------


## tinica8

Heej curkee..danas sam vadila betu iiii...7329 
Presretni smoooo ❤❤❤

----------


## mona22

*tinica8*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  koja beta ...super....

----------


## bubekica

> Heej curkee..danas sam vadila betu iiii...7329 ����������������  �
> Presretni smoooo ❤❤❤


Ideeees!!!
Cestitam!
Koji je to dan od punkcije?

----------


## una99

tinica  :Very Happy:

----------


## eryngium

[QUOTE=tinica8;2776426]Heej curkee..danas sam vadila betu iiii...7329 

To nije beta, to je beturina! Čestitam!!!

----------


## tinica8

Hehehe..hvala vaam..16.6 idemo na uvz..uff ko ce docekat  :Smile: 
A svim cekalicama..sretnoooo

----------


## hrki

> Heej curkee..danas sam vadila betu iiii...7329 ����������������  �
> Presretni smoooo ❤❤❤


koja beturina :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ...čestitam,sretno dalje

----------


## ljube555

Pozdrav cure.... Danas transfer dva dvodnevnih 4stanicnih vraceno.... Beta 17.6

----------


## laura33

Tinica cestitke!!!! Prekrasna brojka!!! 

Ljube555 - neka i tvoja beta bude troznamenkasta.
Sretno!

----------


## vita22

Tinica8 posebno sam došla tebi čestitati i ovdjeeee......sretnoooooo!!!!!!

----------


## tinica8

:Heart: Hvala svimaa  :Smile: 
Ljube555 zelim ti betu kao sta je i moja 
vita22 hvalaaa ❤❤

----------


## sara79

> Heej curkee..danas sam vadila betu iiii...7329 ����������������  �
> Presretni smoooo ❤❤❤


tinica cestitam, koja beta  :Smile:  
Koji ti je danas dan od transfera i koliko ih je vraceno??
Vidim da si pisala da si nakon par dana isla raditi. Jel se vozis autom na posao??

----------


## orange80

> Heej curkee..danas sam vadila betu iiii...7329 ����������������  �
> Presretni smoooo ❤❤❤


Super!!! Cestitam tinice!

----------


## orange80

> A sto se tiče gljivica, koma je to da,vjerujem ti,  ja sam ih dobila nakon punkcije u prvom IVF-u, kupila sam ti Canesten vaginalete s onim vaginalnim aplikatorom, 3 komada ih ima unutra i prošlo u 3 dana.


znaci nisam jedina  :Sad: 
Ja pod obavezno moram uzeti dvostruku turu 3x 1 vaginaleta + krema i onda mozda bude nekog poboljsanja.
dolje je sve upaljeno tako da ne da svrbi ili pece nego doslovce boli. Katastrofa.
Gljivice se jedino umire kad potpuno ukinem cokoladu na dulje vrijeme, ali ovo kad sam u postupku hormoni pojacano divljaju a ja pojacano trbebam slatko.i tako se vrtimo u krug.

----------


## laura33

Ajme mogu samo zamislit kak je kad to traje i traje.
Ti bi vjerovatno morala na onu anticandida dijetu, al ta je posve bez ugljikohidrata.
Treba to izdrzat.
Al kazu da fakat djeluje.

----------


## ljube555

tinica, hvala!!!!!!

----------


## sara79

Sto se ovo dogadja?
Nema mog posta, od orange80 i hrki!!
Za tinicu su bili.

----------


## Njuskalica

tinica cestitkeeeeee  :Very Happy: 

sara79 kada ti kreces u akciju?

----------


## miuta821

Cestitam tinica8

----------


## sara79

> tinica cestitkeeeeee 
> 
> sara79 kada ti kreces u akciju?


Hej draga  :Smile:  
Jos malo. Do polovice juna bi trebala krenuti s pikanjem.
Kako si ti??
Jel radis ili si doma??

----------


## una99

ljube555  :fige:

----------


## maris1980

Cure, sretno u novom odbrojavanju, nek bude što više visokih beta  :Smile: 
Tinica, čestitam na beturini  :Very Happy: 
Sutra me čeka prva aspiracija, držite mi fige

----------


## bubekica

Maris sretno!!!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~x100!

----------


## maris1980

Bubekice, hvala  :Kiss: 
Moj prag boli je u debelom minusu, pa me malo strah,
al nek bude finih jajnih stanica, vjerujem da će mi biti lakše

----------


## sara79

> Cure, sretno u novom odbrojavanju, nek bude što više visokih beta 
> Tinica, čestitam na beturini 
> Sutra me čeka prva aspiracija, držite mi fige


Sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## iva777

Tinica cestitam! 
Svim curama sretno!

----------


## maris1980

> Sretno


Hvala ti draga, baš si mi super  :Kiss: 

Zna li tko zašto sam dobila sinoć u 22 dvije štoperice,
Ovitrelle i Decapeptyl??
Vidim da je i perlica55 to pitala na splitskom forumu, pa ne znam dal
je to praksa u Citu ili? Obje imamo istu terapiju

----------


## ljube555

iva777, pozdrav... kako ti osjecas se danas ti 4dnt dal tako????

----------


## iva777

Hej ljube ! Sad eznam jel 3dt ili 4dt ? Ako se broji dan transfera onda je 4. :D
Osjecam se dobro malo vise mi se spava al vjerujem da je to od utrica . Lagano probadanje jucer donji dio trbuha .pocela sam i raditi ali laganini...pase mi da se krecem! A ti ?

----------


## ljube555

jos mirujem .... isto spavam samo....mi smo jucer imali transfer... vraceno 2 mrvice... drugi dan 4 stanicne...

----------


## iva777

Ljube drzim fige! Samo odmaraj koliko god ti pase.ja sam isto prva 2 dana samo spavala a sad vec imam pptrbu stalno setati...raditi 17. Ti je beta ? Tad dodjes gore na vv?
Kako su prosle druge cure koje su bile na punkciji u subotu s nama ?

----------


## sara79

> Cure imam jedno pitanje, u petak mi je bila histeroskopija i odstranjena su dva polipa, zatim je uslijedilo krvaruckanje i smeđi iscjedak, ali od sinoć ide svježa krv i odljev (ne u velikoj mjeri, ali uložak moram imati), kao da je stigao menzis (oprostite na detaljnom opisu), a po protokolu ne bi smjela dobiti menzis jer još pijem kontracepcijske pilule do 4.6., a onda od 9.6.krećem s gonalom. Je li tko imao slično iskustvo? Poslala sam jutros mail u Mb, ali naravno prerano i još nema odgovora,a ja nestrpljiva


Darmar nadam se da si dobila odgovor na pitanje iz klinike.
Ja se u to ne razumijem.
Sretno dalje  :Wink:

----------


## sara79

> Hej ljube ! Sad eznam jel 3dt ili 4dt ? Ako se broji dan transfera onda je 4. :D
> Osjecam se dobro malo vise mi se spava al vjerujem da je to od utrica . Lagano probadanje jucer donji dio trbuha .pocela sam i raditi ali laganini...pase mi da se krecem! A ti ?


Dan transfera je nulti dan i ne broji se.

----------


## ljube555

17 vadim betu... necu ici gore nego cu kod sebe u varazdinu izvaditi... jedna cura nazalost nije imala js a drugi tri cure imali ali neznam koliko... jedna cura nije ni dosla do punkcije nazalost.... ti isto dobila neki lijek koji trebas dati peti dan ????? kada ti vadis betu????

----------


## ljube555

por.prije za ivu777

----------


## sara79

> Hvala ti draga, baš si mi super 
> 
> Zna li tko zašto sam dobila sinoć u 22 dvije štoperice,
> Ovitrelle i Decapeptyl??
> Vidim da je i perlica55 to pitala na splitskom forumu, pa ne znam dal
> je to praksa u Citu ili? Obje imamo istu terapiju


Da znam da se npr.dobiju dva brevactida, ili dva decapeptyla.
Zasto je se dr.odlucio za takvu kombinaciju neznam.
Mozda se netko od cura javi tko zna  :Smile:

----------


## iva777

> 17 vadim betu... necu ici gore nego cu kod sebe u varazdinu izvaditi... jedna cura nazalost nije imala js a drugi tri cure imali ali neznam koliko... jedna cura nije ni dosla do punkcije nazalost.... ti isto dobila neki lijek koji trebas dati peti dan ????? kada ti vadis betu????


Hej nisam dobila nikakav lijek za 5 dan ???
Kakav?Samo utrice i aspirin 100 .
Beta mi je 12.6 jos 10 dana !  :Smile:  
Zato sad radim da mi vrijeme brze prodje   :Wink:

----------


## iva777

Sara79 hvala tako sam i mislila  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

dobili smo svi decapeptyl 5.6 trebamo piknuti se... a 1.6 bio transfer...

----------


## maris1980

> Da znam da se npr.dobiju dva brevactida, ili dva decapeptyla.
> Zasto je se dr.odlucio za takvu kombinaciju neznam.
> Mozda se netko od cura javi tko zna


Ma ustalom, primila sam sve što je dr. napisao, pa što bude  :Smile: 
Nadam se najboljem, spremna na najgore  :Smile: 
Ljube555, znaš li kolko dana nakon zadnjeg decapaptyla se može piškiti testić???

----------


## ljube555

maris, neznam... zakaj uopce taj decapaptyl ????

----------


## iva777

Ja to nisam dobila???

----------


## žužy

maris,sretno! :fige: 
Decapeptyl ne utječe na test za trudnoču kao npr brevactid,tako da slobodno pišnete testića kad god nakon njega. A daju ga nakon ET-a da smiri jajnike...kažu da potpomaže implantaciju.. Ali eto,ne daju ga svakome.,vjerojatno dr procijeni.
Svim betočekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba!
bubek,  :Love:

----------


## ljube555

> Ja to nisam dobila???


eto ja jesam.... neznam zakaj to

----------


## ljube555

> Ja to nisam dobila???


cetvero nas bilo na ET, trojica smo dobili a jedna cura nije dobila

----------


## iva777

Za sta to sluzi?

----------


## maris1980

Cure, ja sam nova u MPO vodama i ne znam čemu služi,
al evo koji post ranije je žužy objasnila tnx...

----------


## iva777

Maris ne vidim post...  :Smile:

----------


## maris1980

> Maris ne vidim post...




Decapeptyl ne utječe na test za trudnoču kao npr brevactid,tako da slobodno pišnete testića kad god nakon njega. A daju ga nakon ET-a da smiri jajnike...kažu da potpomaže implantaciju.. Ali eto,ne daju ga svakome.,vjerojatno dr procijeni.

----------


## iva777

Hvala Maris
A valjda ima razlog zasto ja to nisam dobila....

----------


## Njuskalica

> Hej draga  
> Jos malo. Do polovice juna bi trebala krenuti s pikanjem.
> Kako si ti??
> Jel radis ili si doma??


 Ja sam dobro,imam mucnine cjeli dan i sise mi hoce otpast kolko me bole.
Ne radim,na komplikacijama sam. Tako cu ostat do kraja.
A i da se vise posvetim maloj dok drugo ne dodje. Drzim fige i uskoro navijamo za tebe. :Kiss:

----------


## ljube555

Cure dal smijem piti folnu ??????

----------


## orange80

imam jedno pitanje iskusim curama, da li se je kojoj desilo slijedeće:

dakle bila sam na femari, razvio se jedan vodeći folikul, dobila štopericu i on
prsnuo prije nego smo obavili punkciju.

međutim, dođem ja na uzv par dana pred kraj ciklusa jer dr. tada rutinski provjerava
ima li kakvih cista, kad on vidi tada žuto tijelo (od prsnutog folikula) + još jedan neprsnuti folikul.

e sada se ja pitam, od kuda sada još jedan folikul i da li se je boljom terapijom možda mogao i on
iskoristiti, tj da sam dobila jaču dozu štoperice, ili da se je možda koji dan nakon ove prve O dala ponovno
štoperica i pokušala napraviti punkcija ovog drugog folikula?

Samo nagađam - može li to tako?

----------


## iva777

> Cure dal smijem piti folnu ??????


Ja pijem po preporuci dr.Jukic jos od pocetka postupka , tako da mozes!

----------


## ljube555

> Ja pijem po preporuci dr.Jukic jos od pocetka postupka , tako da mozes!


Hvala puno..... Jednu na dan ili dvje?????

----------


## iva777

Ja pijem solgarove 1 na dan al pijem i multivitamine gdje isto uz ostalo ima i folne tako da mislim da je to dovoljno  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> Ja pijem solgarove 1 na dan al pijem i multivitamine gdje isto uz ostalo ima i folne tako da mislim da je to dovoljno


Puno hvala.... Ja imam folacin

----------


## Medeja

Cure, jutros sam krvarila, svjeza ruzicasta krv.
Kako je dan odmicao tako se i krvarenje nastavilo, sada vec izgleda kao menga.
Izgleda da je to to.
Danas mi je 8dnt.  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

Medeja, 
nemoj prekidati terapiju prije vadjenje bete. Danas strogo miruj, ako jako curi pij utrice, a ujutro izvadi betu.
Drzim fige.

----------


## iva777

Medeja evo i ja drzim fige da je sve ok!!!

----------


## mona22

> Cure, jutros sam krvarila, svjeza ruzicasta krv.
> Kako je dan odmicao tako se i krvarenje nastavilo, sada vec izgleda kao menga.
> Izgleda da je to to.
> Danas mi je 8dnt.


fige da nije ništa strašno

----------


## Medeja

> Medeja, 
> nemoj prekidati terapiju prije vadjenje bete. Danas strogo miruj, ako jako curi pij utrice, a ujutro izvadi betu.
> Drzim fige.


A gle, vec sam odradila svoj radni dan tako da strogo mirovanje nije doslo u obzir. Uzimam Duphaston, Folacin i Andol i nastavljam s terapijom. Jako me boli trbuh, onako menstrualni grcevi. 
Prvi put kad sam vidjela krv pomislila sam na implantaciju, ali mi je 8dnt nekako kasno za to. Zalosna sam, ali sto cu sad...
U petak vadim betu.
Sutra od posla ne mogu, u cetvrtak ae ne radi pa zato petak.

----------


## bubekica

Smatram da ne bi trebala ici na posao sutra. 
A davanje duphastona u ivf-u bolje da ne komentiram, on je preslab za to.
Jesi se javila mpo?

----------


## laura33

Madeja ne mora znaciti da je sve gotovo.
Nemoj unaprijed sve otpisati.
Probaj ipak sto vise mirovat, mozda ipak najbolje uzet bolovanje.
Bar do vadjenja bete.
Nadam se da si konzultirala svog mpo dr, mislim da ipak ce ti on dat najbolje upute sto poduzeti u ovoj situaciji.

----------


## darmar

sara79, 
hvala ti na javljanju, iz Mb su odgovrili da nastavim sa po dvije kontracepcijske pilule dnevno, i da je to krvarenje normalno nakon histeroskopije, i evo hvala Bogu danas je mnogo manje, u četvrtak su mi zadnje kontracepcijske i onda čekamo mengu, da krenem s gonalom...

----------


## darmar

iva777, ljube555, sretno vam do neba i da vrijeme do bete što brže i ljepše prolazi ~~~~~~~~~~
ljube555, folacin uzimaj svakako ja ga pijem i u samim pripremama za posupak,po jednu tableticu dnevno, to su mi svi dr. savjetovali, a u potpisu se vidi gdje sam sve bila....
tinica80 čestitam , koja je to beturina, brava  :Smile: 
maris1980 sretno~~~~~~, 
medaja da to krvaruckanje ipak bude implantacijsko,
za sve ostale čekalice koje čega ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ljube555

cure, dal moze tko reci decapeptyl za sto to davaju??? i zbog cega netko dobije i netko nije...??? cetiri nas bilo na ET tri smo dobili da piknimo se 4dpt a 4nije dobila??????

----------


## ljube555

i dal mi moze tko reci jucer bio transfer a danas imam grcevi svako malo dal to uredu ili ????

----------


## sara79

> sara79, 
> hvala ti na javljanju, iz Mb su odgovrili da nastavim sa po dvije kontracepcijske pilule dnevno, i da je to krvarenje normalno nakon histeroskopije, i evo hvala Bogu danas je mnogo manje, u četvrtak su mi zadnje kontracepcijske i onda čekamo mengu, da krenem s gonalom...


Od srca zelim da ti ovaj zadnji bude i dobitni  :Wink:

----------


## ljube555

iva, imas kakve grcevi i bockanje dole?????

----------


## sara79

Cure drage vi koje ste nakon par dana transfera isle raditi, kako ste isle do posla?? Autom ili javnim prevozom??
Ovo tresuckanje po zagrebu me doslovno ubi...bilo to da ja vozim ili sam u busu...rupa na rupi. Znam da ako je embrij dobar on ce se i implantirati al evo htjela bi cuti vasa iskustva i misljenja.

----------


## ljube555

> Cure drage vi koje ste nakon par dana transfera isle raditi, kako ste isle do posla?? Autom ili javnim prevozom??
> Ovo tresuckanje po zagrebu me doslovno ubi...bilo to da ja vozim ili sam u busu...rupa na rupi. Znam da ako je embrij dobar on ce se i implantirati al evo htjela bi cuti vasa iskustva i misljenja.


sara, i ja sam vise vremena u autu... ali eto ne vozim brzo i zaobilazim svaku rupu...

----------


## ljube555

> Cure drage vi koje ste nakon par dana transfera isle raditi, kako ste isle do posla?? Autom ili javnim prevozom??
> Ovo tresuckanje po zagrebu me doslovno ubi...bilo to da ja vozim ili sam u busu...rupa na rupi. Znam da ako je embrij dobar on ce se i implantirati al evo htjela bi cuti vasa iskustva i misljenja.


ja ne radim ali opet ovisna sam o autu...

----------


## iva777

Ja isto vozim svakodnevno jer mi je to prijeka potreba!

----------


## sara79

> sara, i ja sam vise vremena u autu... ali eto ne vozim brzo i zaobilazim svaku rupu...


Ljube bas si me nasmijala....ja sam doslovno svaku rupu zapamtila do posla al me brine recimo mjenjanje brzina da to nije mozda previse pritiska za donji dio trbuha???
Ma ni sama neznam vise. Bolje mi je mozda da se ne zamaram sad s tim.
Jos malo pa beta  :Wink:  
Drzim fige  :Smile:

----------


## iva777

Ljube , jucer i danas lagano boluckanje ali nije strasno jako , i to vise po desnoj strani.
Sad neznam jel je dobro da me grci i boli ili nije ?! Neznam uopce kakve bi trebali imati simptome.pokusavam osluskivati tijelo al osim tog laganog boluckanja NISTA .E sad sto to znaci?!

----------


## iva777

> iva777, ljube555, sretno vam do neba i da vrijeme do bete što brže i ljepše prolazi ~~~~~~~~~~
> ljube555, folacin uzimaj svakako ja ga pijem i u samim pripremama za posupak,po jednu tableticu dnevno, to su mi svi dr. savjetovali, a u potpisu se vidi gdje sam sve bila....
> tinica80 čestitam , koja je to beturina, brava 
> maris1980 sretno~~~~~~, 
> medaja da to krvaruckanje ipak bude implantacijsko,
> za sve ostale čekalice koje čega ~~~~~~~~~~~~


Darmar hvala tiiii!!!!

----------


## sara79

> Ja isto vozim svakodnevno jer mi je to prijeka potreba!


Mislim da ce i meni biti  :Wink:  
Iva kako se osjecas??

----------


## sara79

Iva sad vidim da si vec pisala  :Wink:

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube , jucer i danas lagano boluckanje ali nije strasno jako , i to vise po desnoj strani.
> Sad neznam jel je dobro da me grci i boli ili nije ?! Neznam uopce kakve bi trebali imati simptome.pokusavam osluskivati tijelo al osim tog laganog boluckanja NISTA .E sad sto to znaci?!


upravo tako i ja isto imam neka probadanje pa sad isto neznam dal tako treba biti ili ne

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube bas si me nasmijala....ja sam doslovno svaku rupu zapamtila do posla al me brine recimo mjenjanje brzina da to nije mozda previse pritiska za donji dio trbuha???
> Ma ni sama neznam vise. Bolje mi je mozda da se ne zamaram sad s tim.
> Jos malo pa beta  
> Drzim fige


joooj a gdje jos moja beta ... sara drzim fige za betu

----------


## iva777

> Iva sad vidim da si vec pisala


Hehe uz sve jako se dobro osjecam ali na mahove takav umor , aamo trazim gdje cu sjest ili leci :D
Imam lagane kao predmenstualne bolove od maloprije ...hm?
Kako si ti?  :Smile:

----------


## iva777

Ljube puno razmisljamo trebale bi se nekako opustiti ali ovo cekanje me ubija.ja cu u ned ili pon ( 8 ili 9dt ) napravit testic necu moci izdrzati

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube puno razmisljamo trebale bi se nekako opustiti ali ovo cekanje me ubija.ja cu u ned ili pon ( 8 ili 9dt ) napravit testic necu moci izdrzati


Ja mogu izdrzati, ne brini me to.... Inaci M bi moja trebala doci oko 15 a betu trebam raditi 17 pa sad sta bude bude.... Ali od prvog dana sam bila pozitivna i eto me sad u cekanju bete.... I vjerujem u to da cu nju i vidit.... Dvje mrvice unutra ja to zovim moje curke... A posto mi zene jaki i te dvje mrvice ce izboriti se da vide svijet....

----------


## iva777

Budi i dalje pozitivna! Jake smo mi to je sigurno!  :Smile:

----------


## Medeja

> Cure drage vi koje ste nakon par dana transfera isle raditi, kako ste isle do posla?? Autom ili javnim prevozom??
> Ovo tresuckanje po zagrebu me doslovno ubi...bilo to da ja vozim ili sam u busu...rupa na rupi. Znam da ako je embrij dobar on ce se i implantirati al evo htjela bi cuti vasa iskustva i misljenja.


Ja ti se svakodnevno vozim busom, onda sat vremena vlakom i opet busom, i onda opet tako natrag.
Na posao sam uvijek isla dan nakon transfera jer su mi tako ginekolozi preporucili.
Lezanje kod kuce i nije najbolje rjesenje, nego je potrebno kretati se zbog cirkulacije.

Drdanja po busu ne zelim komentirati, to mi je nocna mora, ali se izdrzi.

*Ljube*, grcevi i bolovi nakon transfera su uobicajeni. Sve je to jos uvijek posljedica punkcije. Samo treba izbjegavati dizanje teskih stvari, veliki napor i sl.

Moje se krvarenje nastavlja i dalje, ne mogu reci da je pravo menstruacijsko, ali vjerojatno je tako zbog terapije koju uzimam.
U petak beta, nadam se.

----------


## ljube555

Medeja... Drzim fige za lijepu betu!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Pčelica84

Što se tiče vožnje i truckanja. Mi smo bili u postupku u dr. R. Ugl, nakon transfera, pita on nas idemo li kući odmah (treba nam cca 6 h do doma)? Mi govorimo da ćemop ostati barem noć, zbog transfera. On nam se bukvalno nasmija, i kaže što se tiče embrija, vi slobodno vozite, on ne može ispasti, vožnja ne utiče na implantaciju, to je krajnje prirodan proces, tako da  ljudski faktor ne igra veliku ulogu u tome.

----------


## laura33

Ja sam slicni odgovor dobila od svoje dr.
Kaze da implantacija nema veze sa mirovanjem, da sve ovisi o genetici zametka.
Tako da ja nemam namjeru mirovat, vracam se svakodnevnim aktivnostima i poslu.
Naravno bez dizanja teskih stvari i vecih napora, treba ipak malo pripaziti na to.

----------


## sara79

Hvala vam cure  :Kiss:  
Tak sam i ja mislila al eto htjela sam cuti jos koje misljenje.

----------


## sara79

> Hehe uz sve jako se dobro osjecam ali na mahove takav umor , aamo trazim gdje cu sjest ili leci :D
> Imam lagane kao predmenstualne bolove od maloprije ...hm?
> Kako si ti?


Dobro sam  :Smile:  
Pripremam se pomalo i psihicki i fizicki  :Wink:

----------


## orange80

evo ja danas bila na uzv 8 dc, nakon popijene femare 3x1 (3-7dc) 
i dobila sam za danas i sutra po 100IJ Puregona + 1 amp Orgalutrana
za upiknut.

Inače imam 2 folikula - 12 i 13mm.

slijedeći uzv u petak pa će se vidjeti kada štoperica i punkcija.
nadam se da budemo ovaj puta napokon stigli do punkcije...

----------


## maris1980

Cure, pozdrav svima.. Aspiracija upravo gotova. Imam 6js, 3 folikula prazna... Sve u svemu samo zadovoljni obzirom na AMH 7... Sutra oko 12 info dal se što oplodilo...
Navijam od srca za sve vas, nek vam je sa srećom : :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

Cure može pomoć ja sam pozaboravljala, kolegica je vadila betu 15 dan i bila je 217 , danas 17 dan 389, jel to ok? Vraćen joj je jedan osmostanicni jedan cetverostanicni.

----------


## laura33

> evo ja danas bila na uzv 8 dc, nakon popijene femare 3x1 (3-7dc) 
> i dobila sam za danas i sutra po 100IJ Puregona + 1 amp Orgalutrana
> za upiknut.
> 
> Inače imam 2 folikula - 12 i 13mm.
> 
> slijedeći uzv u petak pa će se vidjeti kada štoperica i punkcija.
> nadam se da budemo ovaj puta napokon stigli do punkcije...


Super, dva lijepa podjednaka folikula!!!  :Smile: 
Sad će oni uz Puregon nastaviti rasti i gotovo sam sigurna da ćeš ovaj put imati punkciju. Vidiš da su ti dali i Orgalutran da spriječe prijevremeno prsnuće folikula, za svaki slučaj.  Samo nek oni lijepo još rastu i sigurni su oni do punkcije.  :Wink: 

Ja sam se isto vratila sa uzv sada...9 d.c. od pet folikula, ostala 3, to je očekivano, ali nisu jednake veličine....dva su 11 mm, a jedan je 14, a dr. kaže da je taj najveći možda i samo cista, da uopće nije folikul. A da će možda ta dva manja sad krenut rasti, a možda i neće...
Ajme muka mi je došla momentalno.  :Sad: 
Uglavnom šta je tu je, već sam navikla na takve ishode, začudilo bi me da sve ide u dobrom smjeru...

U petak nova folikulometrija, 11 dan ciklusa, dva Gonala i dalje i vidjet ćemo...koliko sam shvatila sve opcije su otvorene, i da budu tri dobra folikula, da bude 1 cista i dva folikula i bome da ne bude ništa od svega toga pa prođe bez punkcije.
Ako bude punkcija, biti će nedjelju ili pon najkasnije.
Al moram priznat nekako ću lakše prebolit da ne bude punkcije nego negativnu aspiraciju.

Oprostite, morala sam se malo izjadat ovdje....baš sam tužna....ovo me lagano već počelo umarati, možda je ipak to previše postupaka u tako malo vremena i puno previše razočaranja.  :Sad:

----------


## mona22

> Cure može pomoć ja sam pozaboravljala, kolegica je vadila betu 15 dan i bila je 217 , danas 17 dan 389, jel to ok? Vraćen joj je jedan osmostanicni jedan cetverostanicni.


to je ok..
evo jedan link pa si može provjeriti ako hoće

http://www.babymed.com/tools/hcg-calculator

----------


## ljube555

> Cure, pozdrav svima.. Aspiracija upravo gotova. Imam 6js, 3 folikula prazna... Sve u svemu samo zadovoljni obzirom na AMH 7... Sutra oko 12 info dal se što oplodilo...
> Navijam od srca za sve vas, nek vam je sa srećom :


maris1980 sretno od srca  :Smile:

----------


## laura33

*Željkica* - možda je kolegica vadila krv  prije no što je proteklo 48 sati i to je možda ta mala razlika koja nedostaje da bi zbroj bio 234. Zna to ponekad bit tako. Trebalo bi krv pokušat vadit u isto vrijeme.

*Maris* - odličan rezultat, neka i dalje ide u tom smjeru. Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

maris,super! Sretno dalje!

laura,eto zašto nam doktori ne govore ništa na folikulometrijama...kad neznaju niti sami kako će ispast,a sve je moguče. 
 :fige:  da ishod bude najbolji moguči!

----------


## maris1980

Laura i orange, nek fino nastave rasti folikuli  :Kiss: 
Hvala vam cure na podršci, javim sutra kakvo je stanje u laboratoriju, nadam se iskreno da bude tulum  :Very Happy:

----------


## mona22

> Cure, pozdrav svima.. Aspiracija upravo gotova. Imam 6js, 3 folikula prazna... Sve u svemu samo zadovoljni obzirom na AMH 7... Sutra oko 12 info dal se što oplodilo...
> Navijam od srca za sve vas, nek vam je sa srećom :


Sretno

----------


## žužy

mona,očisti inbox :Smile:

----------


## laura33

> laura,eto zašto nam doktori ne govore ništa na folikulometrijama...kad neznaju niti sami kako će ispast,a sve je moguče. 
>  da ishod bude najbolji moguči!


Hvala ti!  :Smile: 
Da, imaš pravo, zapravo sve je moguće. 
Samo problem je u tome kad si na uzv da oni uopće više ni ne trebaju puno govoriti, vidimo mi i shvatimo i same razvoj situacije....nažalost...nadam se da će ipak u petak biti boljih vijesti, sad sam se već lagano i smirila i nadam se, opet,  dobrom ishodu.

----------


## mona22

> mona,očisti inbox


jesam  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Hvala vam.

----------


## maris1980

Mona, zuzi, ljube, hvala  :Kiss: 
Dal utrogestane koristim od danas ili? Dobila sam recept, al nisam upamtila kaj je Dr. rekao???

----------


## mona22

> Mona, zuzi, ljube, hvala 
> Dal utrogestane koristim od danas ili? Dobila sam recept, al nisam upamtila kaj je Dr. rekao???


Od danas

----------


## orange80

> Cure, pozdrav svima.. Aspiracija upravo gotova. Imam 6js, 3 folikula prazna... Sve u svemu samo zadovoljni obzirom na AMH 7... Sutra oko 12 info dal se što oplodilo...
> Navijam od srca za sve vas, nek vam je sa srećom :


super! sudeći po tome da nisi spomenula, izgleda da nije jako boljelo?




> Cure može pomoć ja sam pozaboravljala, kolegica je vadila betu 15 dan i bila je 217 , danas 17 dan 389, jel to ok? Vraćen joj je jedan osmostanicni jedan cetverostanicni.


ovo bi trebalo biti ok. 
Kad su dva onda često ne bude savršeno matematičko duplanje  :fige:

----------


## maris1980

Mona tnx na info, prvi Utrići stavljeni..
Orange, nije jako bolilo, sigurno da su inekcije malo smanjile bol... Stvarno ništa strašno i kratko traje... Više me sada bole jajnici i imam lagani spotting, valjda je to normalno?!

----------


## ljube555

cure pitanje, zbog cego nekomu vrati 4 stanicni a nekome 8stanicni???? koja poanta u tome???

----------


## ljube555

iva, kako osjecas se???

----------


## mona22

> cure pitanje, zbog cego nekomu vrati 4 stanicni a nekome 8stanicni???? koja poanta u tome???


Poanta je u tome da sve ovisi o embrija.. sve ovisi kako se dijele..neka me neko ispravi ako grijesim

----------


## ljube555

> Poanta je u tome da sve ovisi o embrija.. sve ovisi kako se dijele..neka me neko ispravi ako grijesim


ako on dijele se zasto 4 stanicni ne docekaju do 8 stanicnog pa onda napravi transfer

----------


## ljube555

pet nas islo na transfer. cetiri cure isli na 4 stanicnog a petoj rekli da bude cekala par dana 8stanicnog....ako nase dijeleli se i dosli do 4stanice pa valjda bi dosli i do 8

----------


## mona22

Stvar je u tome da na VV transfer rade 2 ili 5 dno i embriji se prenose takvi kakvi jesu taj dan...kod Vas 4 vjerovatno nije bilo više od 2 embrija i onda se nema što čekati  nego je et drugi dan ...a ako ih je više onda se čeka peti dan  i blastocista a ne 8 stanični...bar je tako bilo do sada

----------


## mona22

I nemoj se time zamarati meni su sad vraceni cetverostanicni i uspjelo je a kad je bila blastocista beta O

----------


## iva777

> iva, kako osjecas se???


Hej ljube osjecam se super osim umora nemam nikavih simptoma nicega ...
A ti ?

----------


## iva777

> cure pitanje, zbog cego nekomu vrati 4 stanicni a nekome 8stanicni???? koja poanta u tome???


Ja sam 2 dan punkcije imala dogovoreno da dodjem gore da vidimo za transfer  i samo mi je rekla da dodjem u sub( to je 5 dp) na transfer.2 dp su bila 4 cetverostanicna embrija i a 5dp ostao mi samo jedan mali misic  :Smile: 
Tako da vjerujem ako ima vise od 3 puste da se dijele do blastice a ako ih ima manje prije rade transfer..tako sam ja to shvatila ...   :Wink:

----------


## ljube555

> I nemoj se time zamarati meni su sad vraceni cetverostanicni i uspjelo je a kad je bila blastocista beta O


Mona jedan ili dva zametka???? Dal si imalo povremeno pikanje dolje????

----------


## ljube555

> Hej ljube osjecam se super osim umora nemam nikavih simptoma nicega ...
> A ti ?


Isto umor... I povremeno pikanje dolje

----------


## ljube555

Iva i napuhnuta sam ko balon.... Neka sve to izdrzi se samo da curke dodu  :Smile:

----------


## mona22

> Mona jedan ili dva zametka???? Dal si imalo povremeno pikanje dolje????


dva 4stanična,u početku je bilo malo pikanja ali to je bilo vjerovatno od punkcije...simptoma nikakvih čak sam već lagano bila otpisala i ovaj postupak..

----------


## iva777

> Iva i napuhnuta sam ko balon.... Neka sve to izdrzi se samo da curke dodu


Hehe samo da beta bude velika sve cemo izdrzati!!  :Smile:

----------


## iva777

> dva 4stanična,u početku je bilo malo pikanja ali to je bilo vjerovatno od punkcije...simptoma nikakvih čak sam već lagano bila otpisala i ovaj postupak..


Mona koji ti je dan transfera? Meni 4dt 1 blastice a isto nikakvi simptomi  :Sad:

----------


## mona22

> Mona koji ti je dan transfera? Meni 4dt 1 blastice a isto nikakvi simptomi


Usla u 7 tjedan trudnoce i do danas nikakvih posebnih simptoma...evo danas na trenutke osjetim neku mucninu i to je sve

----------


## iva777

Vjerujem da je sve individualno i da ce bit sve super : D

----------


## ljube555

> dva 4stanična,u početku je bilo malo pikanja ali to je bilo vjerovatno od punkcije...simptoma nikakvih čak sam već lagano bila otpisala i ovaj postupak..


Jooj daj boze da vidis dva srceka!!!!!

----------


## mona22

> Jooj daj boze da vidis dva srceka!!!!!


hvala draga bila bi presretna i sa jednim a o dva da i nepričam....
a tebi i ivi777 držim  :fige:  za jednu lijepu brojku  :Kiss:

----------


## ljube555

> hvala draga bila bi presretna i sa jednim a o dva da i nepričam....
> a tebi i ivi777 držim  za jednu lijepu brojku


Hvala draga.... Ja vjerujem da bude lijepa

----------


## iva777

> hvala draga bila bi presretna i sa jednim a o dva da i nepričam....
> a tebi i ivi777 držim  za jednu lijepu brojku


Hvala ti !!! I tebi fige na najjace !!

----------


## ljube555

> hvala draga bila bi presretna i sa jednim a o dva da i nepričam....
> a tebi i ivi777 držim  za jednu lijepu brojku


Od prvog dana sam bila pozitivna i opustena... Bez ikakvog straha.... Sve sam obavila bez imalo boli.... Ni ta punkcija me uopcw ne boljela..   I tako sam pozivna da budem i betu docekala se.... Isto vraceno 2 4stanicna

----------


## željkica

U subotu mi je fet, jel se smijem kupat, more je bas privlačno?

----------


## tinica8

hvala vam svima od srca  :Smile: 
ljube555 i ja sam od samog popcetka bila toliko pozitivna i eto..samo pozitivom do kraja  :Wink:

----------


## Medeja

U postupcima treba biti pozitivan. Pozitivne misli privlace pozitivna djela.
Samo sto se onda dogodi, a meni se dogodilo, da me neuspjeh jako pogodi.
Jos nisam naucila kako izaci na kraj s njime.

Ja i dalje krvarim, mirujem, pojacana mi je doza Duphastona, a u petak vadim betu.
Gin je rekao da su dva moguca scenarija - da je to implantacija ili da je menstruacija.
Beta ce nam reci sto je.

----------


## darmar

orange80, laura33 za kvalitetne jajne stanice ~~~~~~~~~~
maris 1980 za tulum u labu~~~~~~
medeja da nas tvoja beta pozitivno iznenadi~~~~~~

----------


## laura33

Darmar, hvala na dobrim zeljama!!!  :Smile: 

Madeja, nadam se da je ipak implantacija. U svakom slucaju nadamo se ipak dobrim vijestima dalje!

Mene nekako u ovom postupku pozitivna energija napusta, sinoc sam imala totalni raspad sistema, neznam sta mi je doslo, osjecam se tako bespomocno.
Na nista ne mogu utjecati...
Imam osjecaj da nista ni od ovog postupka.
Dva gonala vec 4 dan, a ja uopce ne osjecam jajnike, imam osjecaj da folikuli stoje.
Kao da uopce ne reagiram na te Gonale, opet!!
Ne svidja mi se taj osjecaj...ali ne mogu ga se rijesiti.
Trudim se preorjentirati na pozitivno razmisljanje al ovaj put mi jednostavno ne ide.
Sve me strah uzv sutra ujutro.
Neznam kako cu preboljet drugi prekinuti postupak za redom...

----------


## ljube555

> Darmar, hvala na dobrim zeljama!!! 
> 
> Madeja, nadam se da je ipak implantacija. U svakom slucaju nadamo se ipak dobrim vijestima dalje!
> 
> Mene nekako u ovom postupku pozitivna energija napusta, sinoc sam imala totalni raspad sistema, neznam sta mi je doslo, osjecam se tako bespomocno.
> Na nista ne mogu utjecati...
> Imam osjecaj da nista ni od ovog postupka.
> Dva gonala vec 4 dan, a ja uopce ne osjecam jajnike, imam osjecaj da folikuli stoje.
> Kao da uopce ne reagiram na te Gonale, opet!!
> ...


Laura , od srca sretno sutra  :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

Sinoc primila Pregnyl, sutra punkcija

----------


## Medeja

Laure, drzim fige za folikule i da fm prodje u redu!
Alma, sretno na punkciji! Koliko folikula je u pitanju?

----------


## alma_itd

> Laure, drzim fige za folikule i da fm prodje u redu!
> Alma, sretno na punkciji! Koliko folikula je u pitanju?


Mislim 8, ali nisam sigurna.

----------


## maris1980

Hej cure, sada me zvala sestra iz Cita i kaže da je biolog zadovoljan, da će me sutra nazvati da javi dan ET-a..
Dal inače prvi dan ne kažu kolko se jajnih stanica oplodilo ili?????
Laura, nadam se da će biti finih folikula sutra. Mene je tek 5/6dc krenuo boliti jajnik, pola dana jedan, pa drugi....
Alma, sretno na punkciji  :Very Happy:

----------


## Medeja

Maris, uvijek kazu koliko ih se oplodilo. Ponekad se jos neke naknadno mogu oploditi, rijetko je, ali se dogadja (dva puta u mome slucaju).
Nazovi opet i pitaj.
Ja bih tako napravila na tvome mjestu.

----------


## laura33

Hvala vam cure!  :Kiss: 

Nista, moram se nadat najboljem, valjda ce bit bar jedan iskoristivi folikul. Ma samo jedan!
Mozda i to bude dovoljno!  :Smile: 

Maris ma ja ne osjecam nista, cak ni onu nelagodu u trbuhu kod sjedenja, pa zato mi je to cudno...a 10 d.c je u toku.
Tebi sretno na ET i nek uslijedi  sad slatko  iscekivanje.. :Wink: 

Alma sretno s punkcijom i ~~~ za lijep broj stanica!

E cure, sa kakvom anestezijom radite punkcije ili bez nje?
Ja sam bila u opcoj na prvoj aspiraciji.
E sad ako bude samo jedan folikul nebi bas opcu, mislim da to bas nije potrebno.

----------


## tinica8

Ja kada sam imala punkciju mi nista nisu dali..sama punkcija me nije bolila,jedno me kasnije jako bolilo :/

----------


## Medeja

Ja sam tri puta bila u opcoj anesteziji.
Uvijek sam imala minimalno 4 folikule i uredni sam trazila anesteziju.
Nema sanse da gledam onu igletinu i osjecam tu bol.
Ionako me sve poslije rastura.

Kad sve sagledas, nevjerojatno koliko je taj IVF invazivan i bolan nacin za napraviti bebu.
Oni parovi koji to ne prolaze nemaju pojma kako im je lijepo...

----------


## ljube555

> Ja sam tri puta bila u opcoj anesteziji.
> Uvijek sam imala minimalno 4 folikule i uredni sam trazila anesteziju.
> Nema sanse da gledam onu igletinu i osjecam tu bol.
> Ionako me sve poslije rastura.
> 
> Kad sve sagledas, nevjerojatno koliko je taj IVF invazivan i bolan nacin za napraviti bebu.
> Oni parovi koji to ne prolaze nemaju pojma kako im je lijepo...


Ja sam imala 5js i i punkciju obavila bez ikakve anesteziji i uopce me nista ne boljelo .... A kako bi onda porod izdrzao netko ako to punkciju ne moze.... O boze....

----------


## Varnica

Nemamo svi isti prag boli. Ovaj komentar je nepotreban.

----------


## ljube555

Pa za bebicu izdzi se sve!!!!!

----------


## Ginger

> Nemamo svi isti prag boli. Ovaj komentar je nepotreban.


Potpisujem
A rodila sam troje, 1 carski, 2 vaginalna
Na punkciju bez anestezije vise nikad!
Nisu to usporedive stvari

----------


## Lotta81

Ljube kako kaže Ginger nisu to iste stvari. Punkcija je manji kirurški zahvat i ako anestezija postoji (a koja je kod manjih zahvata rutinska ) zašto se ne bi iskoristila. Tko želi nek ju koristi, tko ne želi ne mora.

----------


## ljube555

na vv i da hoces nema toga...

----------


## Medeja

> Pa za bebicu izdzi se sve!!!!!


Molim te, ako nemas pametnih komentara, nemoj radije nista pisati.
To sto na VV maltretiraju zene bespotrebno punkcijom na zivo, ne komentiram.
A ako ja odaberem anesteziju uz punkciju, to je samo i iskljucivo moja stvar i nije na tebi da komentiras sto i koliko ja mogu podnijeti za svoju buducu djecu.
Ili jos bolje, zgrazati se ako netko ne zeli svjesno iskusiti bol.

Jedan spontani aplauz za tebe, ljube!

----------


## laura33

Iskustva su naravno raznolika, nismo svi isti.
Svi dozivljavamo stvari na drugaciji nacin.
Opca  anestezija je 1000 kn, pa se premisljam ovaj put ipak malo sto cu,  a sta ja znam, znat cu vam rec prekosutra mozda nova iskustva...:D

----------


## Medeja

Laura, ti ides privatno.
To je druga stvar.
Gle, s obzirom da se radi o jednoj folikuli mozes traziti lokalnu anesteziju.
Jel cijena tome nesto niza?
Ili da se nasopas lijekovima prije pa pokusas bez ikakve anestezije?

----------


## laura33

Mislim da je ta obicna anestezija (Dolantin) uracunata u osnovnu cijenu postupka, samo opca se placa posebno!
Ako bude samo jedan folikul za punktiranje onda ce biti dosta to.
Nisam bas narocito osjetljiva pa valjda ce bit ok.

----------


## perlica55

Laura, ja sam dobila u poliklinici Cito, Voltaren i "nešto za opuštanje" u guzu, te prije punkcije 
nekakvu injekciju "dolje", bolilo je minimalno. Zbilja ništa strašno. Odmorila sam 20-ak min i išla u šoping.. Sretno ti  :Smile: 
Cure zvali me danas da se od 6 jajnih stanica, oplodilo 4, dvije su bile nezrele.
Maris draga, javi sutra kaj je biolog reko..
Curke, sretno svima u postupcima.. Meni je ovo prvi, pa sam sva u strahu..

----------


## laura33

Hvala ti Perlice!  :Smile: 

Odličan rezultat odmah u prvom postupku, sretno ti dalje i neka samo nastavi sve u tom smjeru se odvijati.
Kad ti je et? Koliko mrvica ti vraćaju?

----------


## perlica55

Laura, danas mi je prvi dan nakon aspiracije, tak da sam dobila info da će me biolog nazvati sutra za točan dan ET a. A kolko ih vratiti? Joj,nisam pametna  :Undecided:  ja bi jedan, MM bi dva embrija. Vidjet ćemo kaj će biolog reći  :Smile:

----------


## iva777

Ja sam vec ovdje spomenula da sam na vv dobila opcu anesteziju ( prvi put sam u postupku trenutno 5dt)na inzistiranje doktorice Jukic . I zahvalna sam na tome do neba ..iako sam cula komentare sestara pa kako ona misli roditi???!!! Pa valjda je to moja stvar !!!i to se nikoga ne tice.bol je zaista individulana stvar napr.meni je prosle godine puklo slijepo crijevo i 4 dana me bolio trbuh a kad sam dosla kod doktora na operaciji sam bila za 1 sat koliko je to opasno i da ne govorim bolno! A izdrzala sam bolove danima ...Al eto svatko je od nas poseban ....tu se nemozemo i raspravljati...
Perlica super rezultat !! Sretno!!

----------


## Varnica

> Pa za bebicu izdzi se sve!!!!!


Je, kak da ne. 
Ako nekog boli, ne vidim zašto ne uzeti anesteziju. Ja uzmem svaki put. Bez toga ne sudjelujem.
Ili kaj- da velim tam sestri da mi da bocu viskija i štap da zagrizem da izdržim, kao u kaubojcima?
Ne znam zašto takvo čuđenje.
Zašto bi trpile bol ako ne moramo.
Ionako je ovo sve skupa prebolno.

----------


## laura33

Perlica ista situacija i kod mene, i ja uvijek govorim da vraćam samo jedan, a muž bi dvoje. Ali i ja bi konačnu odluku prepustila mpo dr. i biologu, mislim da postoje razlozi zašto predlažu vraćanje  više od jednog zametka u nekim situacijama ako to naravno nije zahtjev para u startu postupka.

----------


## Medeja

Meni su dva puta vraćali dva embrija.
Nisam pitala zašto to preporučaju, vjerojatno jer su šanse veće.
Ali se u isto vrijeme ne bojim višeplodne trudnoće, ali isto tako ju i ne priželjkujem.
I u FET-u koji ću imati vratit će mi dva embrija.

Gospođi koja je sa mnom u sobi bila na zadnjem transferu vratili su tri blastice.

----------


## ljube555

> Meni su dva puta vraćali dva embrija.
> Nisam pitala zašto to preporučaju, vjerojatno jer su šanse veće.
> Ali se u isto vrijeme ne bojim višeplodne trudnoće, ali isto tako ju i ne priželjkujem.
> I u FET-u koji ću imati vratit će mi dva embrija.
> 
> Gospođi koja je sa mnom u sobi bila na zadnjem transferu vratili su tri blastice.


Sretno sutra i da ugledas lijepu brojku  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

Iva, ima kaj novo??? Kako osjecas se????  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## miuta821

Ljube555 imas pp

----------


## iva777

> Iva, ima kaj novo??? Kako osjecas se????


Hej ljube pa neznam kako se osjexam nista ne osjecam osim sto se spava i umorna sam , desni jajnik malo boli i grudi su mi za broj vece :Smile: 
Nemam probadanja u maternici ....neznam uopce sta da ocekujem... a ti kako se ti osjecas?

----------


## ljube555

> Hej ljube pa neznam kako se osjexam nista ne osjecam osim sto se spava i umorna sam , desni jajnik malo boli i grudi su mi za broj vece
> Nemam probadanja u maternici ....neznam uopce sta da ocekujem... a ti kako se ti osjecas?


Ja sam napuhnuta i ponekad me pika ...spavam isto stalno.... A inaci drugo nista.... Kod mene sve to rano jos.... Ali znam da bude pozitivno sve

----------


## sara10

Što se tiče punkcije i anestezije, slažem se da nemamo svi isti prag boli. Ja sam npr. prošla 5 punkcija, sve pod lokalnom anstezijom i nisu mi uopće bile strašne, al da su recimo rađene bez anestezije e toga bi me bilo strah i ne bi pristala na punkc. bez anestezije ako ne moram. A za bebicu se sve istrpi.

*Maris* u Cita ti nikead preko tel. ne kažu koliko se oplodilo, već kada dođeš na transfer onda ti dr. ili biolog kažu sve. Tako je meni uvijek bilo. 
Cure sretno svima!

----------


## Medeja

Sara, kao prvo, cestitam na malom princu koji uskoro dolazi!
Nego, gledala sam malo tvoj potpis pa vidim da si u nekoliko navrata prokrvarila 8dnt.
Jesi bas dobila mengu u pravom smislu ili je to bilo oskudno krvarenje?
Ja sam jos uvijek pid terapijom i krvarenje se smanjilo.
Danas mi je 11dnt, jutros vadila betu, cekam rezultate.
Jesu li ti rekli zasto je doslo do krvarenja tako rano nakon transfera?

----------


## laura33

Ja upravo dosla sa zadnje folikulometrije.
Nakraju samo jedan iskoristivi folikul od 18 mm, ima jos dva, ali oni su 13 mm, premali su.
Uglavnom stoperica Ovitrelle veceras, punkcija u nedjelju u 9 sati ujutro.

Sto se tice anestezije, mislim da ovaj put idem bez iceg.
Rekla je dr. ako se odlucim da zelim nesto, onda cu tamo dobit Dolantin.
To cu odlucit ned.  :Smile: 

Nadam se da taj jedan valjda nece puknut prije punkcije... To mi je nova briga!

----------


## iva777

Medeja drzim fige za betu!! 
Laura33 sretno na punkciji  i nek taj jedan bude dobitni!! :D

----------


## sara10

Medeja, da dva puta sam prokrvarila 8 dnt, ranije nego bi trebala s obzirom da sam uvijek prokrvarila 14 ili 15-ti dan od punkcije. Ne bi to bilo odmah obilno krvarenje, već manje oskudno taj prvi dan,dva, a onda nakon toga bi počelo pravo krvarenje tj. menzes. Al ja bi uvijek napravila i test koji bi bio negativan i znala sam da ništa od T i da to dolazi menga.

A u ovom dobitnom postupku, nikakvo krvarenje ni smeđi iscjedak nisam imala, sve je bilo čisto i kad nisam prokrvarila 15 dan od ovulacije (jer je sada bio fet) nadala sam se jako, a 7dnt (točno se sjećam) sam imala bol u donjem dijelu prepona, nije neka bol nego neko neugodno probadanje i to je bila implantacija, a poslije toga više nije bilo te neugode.
Medeja, sretno danas, za pozitivnu betu  :fige:  Jesi radila test?

----------


## ljube555

medeja, drzim fige za betu !!!!!!

----------


## ljube555

iva, cekas ces betu ili ces prije test raditi????? i koji dan od transfera????

----------


## Medeja

Vadila jutros betu, 11dnt i iznosi 64,9.
Ne znam, bojim se da je doslo do biokemijske jer nemam apsolutno nikakve simptome, cice ne bole, trbuh nije napuhan, bas nista.
U ponedjeljak vadim opet.

----------


## bubekica

Medeja, to je super beta za taj dnt!
 :Very Happy:

----------


## Medeja

> Medeja, to je super beta za taj dnt!


I sestra u klinici mi je to rekla, ali ja uopce ne znam sto da mislim i kako da se osjecam.
Nemam osjecaj da sam trudna, nista nije napuhano, cice su se opustile, ne znam.

Iznenadilo me, priznajem.

----------


## iva777

Medeja suuper !! Drzim fige!

----------


## iva777

> iva, cekas ces betu ili ces prije test raditi????? i koji dan od transfera????


Beta mi je 12.6
Danas mi je 6dt , mislim da cu test napravit u nedjelju ili ponedjeljak 8 ili 9dt

----------


## mona22

> Vadila jutros betu, 11dnt i iznosi 64,9.
> Ne znam, bojim se da je doslo do biokemijske jer nemam apsolutno nikakve simptome, cice ne bole, trbuh nije napuhan, bas nista.
> U ponedjeljak vadim opet.


kao što ti je i bubekica rekla to ti je super beta ...pogledaj da je moja 18dno bila 230 a kod tebe bi trebao bit 14...sad malo miruj i odmaraj...da li još krvariš...  :fige:  za dulanje...i pusi se tih simptoma ja sam evo u 7 tjednu i još nemam nekakvih posebnih simptoma

----------


## mona22

> Ja upravo dosla sa zadnje folikulometrije.
> Nakraju samo jedan iskoristivi folikul od 18 mm, ima jos dva, ali oni su 13 mm, premali su.
> Uglavnom stoperica Ovitrelle veceras, punkcija u nedjelju u 9 sati ujutro.
> 
> Sto se tice anestezije, mislim da ovaj put idem bez iceg.
> Rekla je dr. ako se odlucim da zelim nesto, onda cu tamo dobit Dolantin.
> To cu odlucit ned. 
> 
> Nadam se da taj jedan valjda nece puknut prije punkcije... To mi je nova briga!


sretno u nedjelju  :fige:

----------


## Medeja

> kao što ti je i bubekica rekla to ti je super beta ...pogledaj da je moja 18dno bila 230 a kod tebe bi trebao bit 14...sad malo miruj i odmaraj...da li još krvariš...  za dulanje...i pusi se tih simptoma ja sam evo u 7 tjednu i još nemam nekakvih posebnih simptoma


Krvarenje se povuklo.
Ali ne zelim se jos jako veseliti, u ponedjeljak opet beta pa da vidimo.

----------


## hrki

*Medeja,* super beta,držim palčeve za ponedjeljak i njeno duplanje :fige:  :fige: 
*laura33*,sretno u nedjelju

----------


## Njuskalica

Medeja beta se cini skroz ok.
A et je bio treci dan.u proslom dobitnom postupku 12dnt 2 blastice bila mi beta 75. Tako da tvoja je skroz cool  :Kiss:   :Smile: 
Drzimo fige za duplanje.

----------


## maris1980

Medeja, sretno s iducom beton, nek se lijepo podupla. 
Laura, nek aspiracija prođe bez ikakve boli, meni je bilo ok, malooo bolilo, Voltaren je dobro djelovao.
Čekam poziv iz Cita za ET, još nisu zvali... Na poslu danas ludnica, pa ne stignem pisati...
Sretno cure  :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

Maris zovi ti njih,ja nisam mogla čekati pa sam zvala isto im je ludnica.

----------


## maris1980

Željkica i kod njih luda kuća... Maloprije mi je sestra rekla da će ET biti u ponedjeljak, a za detalje da će nazvati kasnije...
Super, čekamo blastice  :Very Happy: 
Perlica kakvo je stanje kod tebe?

----------


## ljube555

Cure koji dan preporuclivo napraviti betu ako vraceni 4stanicni drugi dan.???? Daleko mi to 17.6 da idem vaditi

----------


## Medeja

Pricekaj, recimo 12dnt. Tu se moze vec nesto vidjeti.

----------


## Lotta81

Medeja za duplanje  :fige:

----------


## ljube555

> Pricekaj, recimo 12dnt. Tu se moze vec nesto vidjeti.


Puno hvala....

Drzim fige da lijepo podupla se

----------


## ljube555

pozdrav cure, neznam dal bi otpisala ovog puta posto nista ne osjecam od jucer na vecer i dobro osjecam se osim kaj mi napuhnut trbuh i na wc hodam cesto.... a dobro bit ce kako bog da... ali ne nadam se nicemu....

----------


## iva777

Hej ljube tako i mene hvata jel ocekujem neznam jakve simptopme pa mislim ako me nista ne boli da
 ne valja!! Do sad si bila pozitivna , budi i dalje , stpljiv spasen!!  :Wink:

----------


## ljube555

> Hej ljube tako i mene hvata jel ocekujem neznam jakve simptopme pa mislim ako me nista ne boli da
>  ne valja!! Do sad si bila pozitivna , budi i dalje , stpljiv spasen!!


A kako si ti????? Kaj bude pao test sutra?????

----------


## iva777

Prvi put u zivotu sam kupila test nevjerojatno ali istinito!!!!  :Wink: bas sam uzbudjena !!  :Smile: 
Probat cu se strpit do ponedjeljka 9dt

----------


## alma_itd

Juce bila punkcija. 12 stanica, danas zvali iz laba, 8 se oplodilo. Ako do ponedeljka 1-2 budu dobra, ET je u ponedeljak, a ako ne, onda u srijedu. Pocela sam danas sa utricima, a od ET sa Fraxiparinom i aspirinom kao i prosli put.

----------


## iva777

Alma super!! Sretno !!  :Smile:  da se lijepo oplode  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> Prvi put u zivotu sam kupila test nevjerojatno ali istinito!!!! bas sam uzbudjena !! 
> Probat cu se strpit do ponedjeljka 9dt


Iva draga, sretno u pon.  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## dazler

Zadnji postupak na teret HZZO-a, kroz folikulometrije promijenila se tri doktora,štoperica dana na 20mm-naravno prekasno i danas umjesto aspiracije,folikul puknuo......realnost našeg zdravstva
Cure sretno svima u postupcima i fige za velike bete,ja se odoh psihički odmoriti na more

----------


## ljube555

> Zadnji postupak na teret HZZO-a, kroz folikulometrije promijenila se tri doktora,štoperica dana na 20mm-naravno prekasno i danas umjesto aspiracije,folikul puknuo......realnost našeg zdravstva
> Cure sretno svima u postupcima i fige za velike bete,ja se odoh psihički odmoriti na more


steta  :Sad:

----------


## iva777

> Iva draga, sretno u pon.


:D hvala!!

----------


## iva777

> Zadnji postupak na teret HZZO-a, kroz folikulometrije promijenila se tri doktora,štoperica dana na 20mm-naravno prekasno i danas umjesto aspiracije,folikul puknuo......realnost našeg zdravstva
> Cure sretno svima u postupcima i fige za velike bete,ja se odoh psihički odmoriti na more


 :Sad:  zao mi je dazler

----------


## laura33

*Medeja* - držim palčeve za ponedjeljak, neka beta bude ogromna.  :fige: 
*Maris* - sretno na et, i da se mrvice lijepo smjeste.  :Smile: 
*Ljube i Iva* - i vama želim svu sreću, i od vas očekujemo dobre vijesti!  :Smile:   :Smile: 
*Alma*  - super rezultat, neka samo i dalje ide u tom smjeru, sretno! 
*Dazler* - zao mi je, baš  šteta da, al ko što kažeš ide ljeto, lijepo se odmori, odmori naričito od ovog sveg, napuni baterije i onda opet u nove pobjede.  :Wink: 
Kažem to  tako jer sam si i ja tako posložila stvari u glavi jer moguće i mene sutra čeka situacija identična tvojoj. Ak ne bude ništa ni ovaj put onda definitivno odmor i kod mene od cijele ove priče.

----------


## una99

Dazler draga zao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

Dazler zao mi je...
Gledam tvoj potpis i nije mi jasno kako je ovo zadnji postupak? Nemas sve upisano? Znas da ukoliko nije doslo do punkcije postupak ne bi smjeli racunati kao potroseni?

----------


## dazler

Hvala cure
Ne,po novom ako si upisan u kompjuter onda se računa,nema veze što do punkcije nisam stigla.Imam 4 stimulirana i 2 prirodna,ovaj zadnji nisam upisala.AIH ionako ne bi ni išla više.
Ma bolje da sam završila sa HZZO-om
Svima koji čekaju bete i postupke  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  :fige: :fige

----------


## bubekica

Dazler, koja klinika ima takvu "filozofiju"? Nisu u pravu...
Znam da si sad zeljna odmora, ali kad pozelis dalje, bori se za svoja prava...

----------


## dazler

Bubakica Vinogradska,iskoristila sam lijekove (2-6 dana po 2 klomifena,2 menopura,3 cetrotide i štopericu) i bez obzira što nije bilo aspiracije postupak se računa.Tako su mi rekli,ili?

----------


## bubekica

Nisu u pravu. Prema zakonu imas pravo na 6 ivf postupka. Tebi ivf postupak nije napravljen = nike iskoristen. Takva stimulacija je mogla biti koristena i za aih.

----------


## dazler

Hvala Bubekica....ne znam...vidjet ću da li ima smisla

----------


## Ginger

> Bubakica Vinogradska,iskoristila sam lijekove (2-6 dana po 2 klomifena,2 menopura,3 cetrotide i štopericu) i bez obzira što nije bilo aspiracije postupak se računa.Tako su mi rekli,ili?


ovo se zove stimulirani?
ili sam krivo shvatila?

----------


## bubekica

> ovo se zove stimulirani?
> ili sam krivo shvatila?


To je polustimulirani, rupa u zakonu, zakrpa za proracun klinike.
Jer zakon kaze 6 ivf-a od kojih 2 u prirodnom, a ovih 4 kroje kakti po pacijentu - citaj stede.

----------


## njanja1

Cure imama pitanje,11 mi je dan stimulacije i juce sam dobila neko malo krvarenje,nije to nista strasno ni puno ali je onako crna,tamna krv! U klinici kazu nek dodjem u ponedeljak na ultrazvuk pa cemo vidjet! Pikam navece 150 Merionala,300 Puregona,1 Lowenox i 1 Orgalutran! Jel imo neko slicno iskustvo?? Imamo tri folikule koje su 16/17 ostalih 5 nece uspjet narast  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

Ja sam jednom prokrvarila na dan punkcije. Doduse bilo je svijetlo crveno skroz... Nisu mogli naci uzrok krvarenja na uzv i sve je dobro proslo.

----------


## njanja1

Bubekica hvala na brzom odgovoru,nemogu naci na netu nista a u prethodnih 6 postupaka mi se to nikad nije desilo pa sam se malkice nasekirala  :Smile:

----------


## laura33

Samo da javim da sam punkciju obavila, hvala Bogu ovaj najveći folikul izdržao do punkcije, dobivena jedna jajna stanica.Punktirana su dva folikula, al ovaj drugi je bio prazan, a do trećeg se nije moglo zbog krvne žile u blizini.
Uglavnom, radit će se ICSI s obzirom da je samo jedna stanica, a kako se kod mene i teško dolazi do stanica rekla je dr da bez obzira na dobar spermiogram idu na ICSI. 
E sad sta je tu je, sad slijedi isčekivanje maila biologa sutra ujutro.
U prvom IVF-u  nije došlo do fertilizacije, nadam se ovaj put boljem ishodu. 

Inače punkcija je bila bez ikakve anestezije, moram priznati da je prošlo praktički bezbolno, oduševljena sam, doktorica je to super izvela. Začas smo sve obavili! Malo me sad još boli, oskudno se nazire još trunčice krvi , ali popila sam Neofen i dobro je.

----------


## micamaca30

Laura33 sretno i za tulum u labu  :Wink:

----------


## Medeja

Cure, ja sam bila uvjerena da doma imam jos kineza za testiranje bete, a imam samo lh trakice.
Jel bi one bile pozitivne ako ih popiskim? :Unsure: 
Jer bih voljela barem jednom vidjeti pozitivan test. A kao za peh, nemam niti jedan jedini u kuci.

Laura, drzim fige!!!

----------


## vita22

Medeja ja sam popišala 5 lh trakica i bile pozitivne prije nego sam pravi test napravila!!!

----------


## eryngium

Hoće. Meni je čak lh trakica bila tamnija nego ona za bhcg jer joj je osjetljivost veća.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Medeja

Ne znam, meni te trakice pokazuju jako slabu sjenu. :No: 
Baš me zanima beta u utorak. Već sam jednom iskusila biokemijsku pa sada pušem i na hladno.
Strah me da mi se beta ne smanjuje.
Ali neću o tome razmišljati.
Hvala, cure!

----------


## ljube555

Uzasno sporo idu dane do bete......  :Sad:

----------


## ljube555

Cure, bas trebaju biti kakve simptome da bi beta pokazala pozitivno?????

----------


## eryngium

Ne moraš imati nikakve simptome da beta bude dobra. Neke cure imaju sve kao u pms-u, nekima smetaju mirisi, neke bole noge, neke ništa. Svatko je priča za sebe. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude velika!

----------


## ljube555

> Ne moraš imati nikakve simptome da beta bude dobra. Neke cure imaju sve kao u pms-u, nekima smetaju mirisi, neke bole noge, neke ništa. Svatko je priča za sebe. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude velika!


Hvala puno, nadam se i vjerujem da bude velika  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

Iva, si pravila test??????? Drzim fige i sretno od srca

----------


## sara79

Mona22 danas za uz da vidis srceko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara79

> Zadnji postupak na teret HZZO-a, kroz folikulometrije promijenila se tri doktora,štoperica dana na 20mm-naravno prekasno i danas umjesto aspiracije,folikul puknuo......realnost našeg zdravstva
> Cure sretno svima u postupcima i fige za velike bete,ja se odoh psihički odmoriti na more


Dazler zao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## sara79

> Ne znam, meni te trakice pokazuju jako slabu sjenu.
> Baš me zanima beta u utorak. Već sam jednom iskusila biokemijsku pa sada pušem i na hladno.
> Strah me da mi se beta ne smanjuje.
> Ali neću o tome razmišljati.
> Hvala, cure!


Draga da te sutra veeelika beta izmami osmjeh na licu  :Wink:

----------


## sara79

Ostale curke
Hrki
Maris1980
Zeljkica
Ljube555
Iva777
Alma 
Laura33
Saljem vam puno vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
sretno cure svima u kojoj god fazi bile  :Kiss:

----------


## iva777

Pozadrav!
Danas napravljan test 9dt i veliki - .
 :Sad: 
Nekeko kao da sam ocekivala , 12.6 mi je za vadit betu, pa cu samo potvrditi.
@Ljube777 drzim fige za tebe da ti vrijeme brze prodje i da bude beta ko kuća!!
Ostalma puno srece!!

----------


## sabu

Iva baš mi je žao
tebi je blastica vraćena?

----------


## ljube555

> Pozadrav!
> Danas napravljan test 9dt i veliki - .
> 
> Nekeko kao da sam ocekivala , 12.6 mi je za vadit betu, pa cu samo potvrditi.
> @Ljube777 drzim fige za tebe da ti vrijeme brze prodje i da bude beta ko kuća!!
> Ostalma puno srece!!


Iva, mozda beta iznenadi....

----------


## ljube555

> Pozadrav!
> Danas napravljan test 9dt i veliki - .
> 
> Nekeko kao da sam ocekivala , 12.6 mi je za vadit betu, pa cu samo potvrditi.
> @Ljube777 drzim fige za tebe da ti vrijeme brze prodje i da bude beta ko kuća!!
> Ostalma puno srece!!


Hvala, draga na srece.... Ali vjerujem u boga od prvog i bila si samnom na punkciji i videla moju pozitivu.....

----------


## orange80

*laura33* super da punkcija nije boljela, ma oplodit će se ovaj puta!
*
iva77*, ima još nade, nistu ti testovi toliko pouzdani,

*ljube555*, sretno!

cure, ja sinoć uzela štopericu (na folikulometriji su bila 2 folikula 16 i 17 mm),
i sutra je punkcija. nadam se da opet neće puknuti prerano.

----------


## iva777

> Iva baš mi je žao
> tebi je blastica vraćena?


Da jedna blastica zato sam i radila ranije test .
Koliko god je covjek pozitivan moram priznati da itekako pogodi ovaj minus.al bude vec jednom !

----------


## iva777

> *laura33* super da punkcija nije boljela, ma oplodit će se ovaj puta!
> *
> iva77*, ima još nade, nistu ti testovi toliko pouzdani,
> 
> *ljube555*, sretno!
> 
> cure, ja sinoć uzela štopericu (na folikulometriji su bila 2 folikula 16 i 17 mm),
> i sutra je punkcija. nadam se da opet neće puknuti prerano.


Sretno na punkciji!! :

----------


## hrki

> Pozadrav!
> Danas napravljan test 9dt i veliki - .
> 
> Nekeko kao da sam ocekivala , 12.6 mi je za vadit betu, pa cu samo potvrditi.
> @Ljube777 drzim fige za tebe da ti vrijeme brze prodje i da bude beta ko kuća!!
> Ostalma puno srece!!


*iva777,* žao mi je šaljem ogroman hug
svima ostalim curama, šaljem puno vibrica i držim palčeve u kojoj god fazi postupka bile  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## orange80

curke, još nikada nisam stigla do punkcije, a kamoli transfera pa imam pitanje:

kada bi mogao biti transfer (ako bog da) ako je sutra (utorak) punkcija?
kužim da je to klizno ali zanima me "od do"? kad najranije, a kad najkasnije'
i da li se mora ležati nakon transfera?

----------


## iva777

@orange80 transfer je od 2-b5 dana punkcije ovisno o broju jajnih stanica i kako se oplode .dan punkcije je nulti dan to ne brojis znaci najranije cetvrtak  .bar su tako meni rekli na vv.mirovanje se preporuca taj dan nakon transfera al najvaznije je kako se osjecas  .odmarati vise ali preporucljiva je i lagana setnja, nista tesko dizati i nikakav tezak fizicki rad... ja sam isla na posao drugi dan jer sam se dobro osijecala.
 :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*orange* buduci je rijec o samo 2 folikula, vjerojatno ce transfer biti u petak - 3. dan (na tako malom broju jajnih stanica nejde se na kulturu blastociste)

----------


## orange80

tnx cure, a nakon punkcije se mora ležati, je li?

----------


## orange80

i još jednu informaciju lijepo molim:

ubijaju me gljivice. smije li se Canesten vaginaleta stavljat noć prije punkcije,
između punkcije i transfera, nakon transfera?

----------


## bubekica

Kako ces to kombinirati s utricima?
Na tvom mjestu bih nazvala gin...

----------


## laura33

*Iva* - žao mi je... :Sad: 

*Orange* - sretno sutra s punkcijom, izdržat će oni, meni je ujutro na dan štoperice folikul bio 18 mm, a neposredno prije punkcije 24 mm. 
A što se tiče ležanja, ja nisam ležala, išla sam najnormalnije na posao. Niš me čak nije ni boljelo. Ali punkcije većeg broja folikula su vjerovatno neusporedive sa ovima od folikul-dva, tak da treba se ipak svatko ravnat po sebi i onom kak se osjećaš. 
Meni su rekli da je transfer, ako ga bude, 2 ili 3 dan, kad se ima stanicu, dvije tu se nema što čekat dalje.
A što se tiče Canestena nemoj nis ipak prije konzultacije sa dr., nazovi pa pitaj što da radiš.

----------


## orange80

> Kako ces to kombinirati s utricima?
> Na tvom mjestu bih nazvala gin...


ma mislila sam onu jednu "konjsku" vaginaletu samo večeras prije punkcije
baš zato da nemam petljancije poslije.

zovem ali ne mogu dobiti...
a hitno mi je jer ako bi rekao da ne mogu večeras, možda bi ju mogla staviti sada.
sjedim do popodne pa će nešto ostati unutra  :Unsure:

----------


## maris1980

Dan cure..
Iva žao mi je zbog minusa, držim fige da te beta iznenadi  :Kiss: 
Orange, nadam se da će biti lijepe jajne stanice i da punkcija prođe bez boli.
Perlica, dal si bila na transferu???
Jutros mi je bio ET, dvije blastice, još  tri osmostanična embrija su zaledili treći dan. Obzirom na loš AMH, loš spermiogram MM, prezadovoljna sam  :Kiss: 
Sretno cure, svima od srca želim visoke bete  :Very Happy:

----------


## laura33

Maris sretno, neka se obje mrvice lijepo ugnjezde!!!  :Smile:

----------


## orange80

super maris  :Very Happy:  !!! 
i da nije loš AMH i spermiogram bilo bi super, a ovako 
stvarno možeš biti zadovoljna!

navijam za  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## laura33

Ja sam dobila mail biologa ....stanica se oplodila i u srijedu je et. Konačno da sam i ja to dočekala... :Heart: 
U prethodna dva IVF-a uopće nisam došla do transfera, tako da sam ja presretna već sad, a dalje kako bude, nadamo se najboljem!  :Smile:

----------


## iva777

> Ja sam dobila mail biologa ....stanica se oplodila i u srijedu je et. Konačno da sam i ja to dočekala...
> U prethodna dva IVF-a uopće nisam došla do transfera, tako da sam ja presretna već sad, a dalje kako bude, nadamo se najboljem!


Bravo @laura33 !!

----------


## ema 1

Maris super za blastice
Koju si stimulaciju imala

----------


## Njuskalica

Mona za ♥ ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubicazubica

:pivo:  za novo odbrojavanje!!!!!!
neka nam svima bude uspješno i plodno!!!!!!
svima curama u postupcima,pikalicama,čekalicama i onim sretnicama s + i velikim betama i  :Heart:   sretno!!!!

----------


## ljube555

> za novo odbrojavanje!!!!!!
> neka nam svima bude uspješno i plodno!!!!!!
> svima curama u postupcima,pikalicama,čekalicama i onim sretnicama s + i velikim betama i   sretno!!!!


Hvala puno....  :Smile:

----------


## maris1980

Laura nek bude treća sreća  :Smile: 
Ema imala sam 2-9dc Gonal F 225j, 5-9dc po jedan Orgalutran, pa navečer 9dc Ovitrelle i Decapeptyl. 11dc punkcija...
Hvala cure na dobrim vibrama, sretno nam svima  :Kiss:

----------


## ljube555

Svako malo imam neka pikanje probanje grcevi niz stomaka pa bolovi u kicme.... Napuhnuta sam ko balon....

----------


## mona22

samo da javim da nam kuca  :Heart:  
svim čekalicaca puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što im treba,a tužilicama  :Love:

----------


## ljube555

> samo da javim da nam kuca  
> svim čekalicaca puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što im treba,a tužilicama


Cestitam od srca i sretno do kraja  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## miuta821

> samo da javim da nam kuca  
> svim čekalicaca puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što im treba,a tužilicama


Cestitam!!!

----------


## Njuskalica

Mona jeeej cestitke  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## una99

mona  :Very Happy:

----------


## saan

Monaaaaa... Jeeee. Sretno do kraja! Svima~~~~~ za sve.

----------


## mona22

Hvala Vam cure  :Kiss:  ...svima vam želim da što prije osjetite taj osjećaj kad po prvi put vidite to malo srčeko  kako titra osjećaj neopisiv

----------


## bubekica

Mona - cestitke i od mene!
 :Very Happy: 

Svima hrpa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mona22

> Mona - cestitke i od mene!
> 
> 
> Svima hrpa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


hvala draga 
tebi ~~~~~~~~~~~za uspješnu jesen

----------


## bubekica

> hvala draga 
> tebi ~~~~~~~~~~~za uspješnu jesen


Hvala draga!  :Kiss:

----------


## iva777

Mona .....cestitam!!! :D

----------


## orange80

mona22  :Very Happy: 

evo cure da vas izvijestim kako je bilo na punkciji danas:
ulovili smo ih  :Very Happy: , napokon!

dakle, dođem ja prvo na uzv a dr. vidi jedan folikul od 26 mm (?) i jedan od 22
i kaže sad samo bez naglih pokreta da folikul ne pukne...
(ja sam se naravno bojala zakopčavati sandale)

uglavnom, nije puknuo, nego je dr. punktirao ta dva i onda još jednog od 18-19 koji je
prije bio premali pa na njega nismo ni računali.

uglavnom ulovili 2 jc, iz ta tri folikula!

sad samo da se obje ili barem jedna oplodi.

a što se boli tiče, bez analgetika, tablete i ičega, mene to stvarno nije  
boljelo. mala nelagoda kao srednja menstruacijska bol, ali samo tih 2-3 minute, 
a poslije ništa, ništa. odležala koliko su mi rekli, sjela u auto i na posao

----------


## iva777

Orange ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek obe oplode!!!

----------


## sara10

Svima u postupcima želim uspjeh i veliku sreću da vam se ostvare što prije vaši snovi!

*Mona* iskrene čestitke! Baš mi je drago da ste uspjeli, kada vidim tvoj potpis, posjeća me na moj vezano za broj postupaka. Jel ovaj dobitni bio isto stimulirani (nisam pratila)?
Uglavnom, neka dalje bude sve školski i uživaj u trudnoći!

----------


## mona22

hvala cure  :Kiss: 
*sara10* da zadnji stimulrani 
*orange* ~~~~~~~~~~za dobar tulum u labu

----------


## bubekica

*orange* sretno sretno od srca!!!!!

----------


## eryngium

Sretnicama čestitam!  :Very Happy:   :Klap: 

Tužnicama  :grouphug:  

Ostalima čekalicama punkcija, transfera, beta  :fige:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## orange80

hvala puno cure na dobrim željama!

sad se samo nadam da MM-ova ekipa neće zakazati.
točnije dva "dečka" pošto su radili ISCI

ja sam htjela da dragi da uzorak još jednom u klinici
"za svaki slučaj" ali su me uvjerili da to nema smisla...

----------


## Mury

Moram i ovdje čestitati *Moni22*  :Very Happy: ....ostale nisam baš upratila, ne stignem na forum, nastojim svaku sekundu provesti sa svojim zlatom, uživam maximalno punim plućima....ali znam samo da vam svima od srca želim ovu sreću koju ja trenutno imam  :Heart: , zato svima brdo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da mi sve čim prije dobijete lijepe bete, mala srčeka i na kraju najljepše mirisne smotuljke !!!!

----------


## laura33

*Mona* - cestitam od srca i sretno i dalje! 
*Orange* - najgore iscekivanje je proslo, stanice su tu i nakon ICSI ce sigurno obje biti oplodjene. Vidjet ces!  :Smile: 
Na kraju budes imala i dva zametka za transfer.  :Smile: 
Oprosti da te pitam, jel vama icsi bio dogovoren u startu ili nakon punkcije s obzirom da se radi samo o dvije stanice.
Ma pitam zato sto je kod mene dr odlucila raditi icsi jer se u prvom postupku klasicnim ivf-om stanica nije oplodila, a sad smo bili dobili isto samo jednu, pa nije htjela riskirati opet neuspjeh.
Koliko mi je drago sto se stanica oplodila toliko me brine sto nam je trebala bas najsofisticiranija metoda mpo...
Mozda se bavim glupostima ali ovih dana mi tako i tako svasta prolazi po glavi....mislim da trebam prestati googlati i citati sve i svasta.

----------


## orange80

*laura33*, hvala puno na optimizmu!

što se tiče IVF/ISCI, kod nas je odpočetka preporuka "IVF po potrebi ISC"
odnosno rečeno je da to ovisi o spermiogramu na dan punkcije.
nama je spermiogram lošiji, tj asteno.

za mene se znalo da neću imati puno stanica jer imam slabiju rezervu i išli
smo na polustimulirani (femara+puregon i orgalutran).

danas je to MM "dogovorio" dok sam ja odmarala nakon punkcije  :Heart: 
tak da su me dr. i on samo izvijestili da je bio ISCI (hvala bogu da o barem nečem
nisam morala brinuti)

a što se tiče tvog opterećivanja koja metoda je primijenjena - ma daj se nemoj mučiti.
bitno je da je jc oplođena i da sutra ide u mamicu... ili ti planiraš po još koji tucet dječice?

sretno sutra!

----------


## mona22

hvala cure  :Kiss:

----------


## laura33

> a što se tiče tvog opterećivanja koja metoda je primijenjena - ma daj se nemoj mučiti.
> bitno je da je jc oplođena i da sutra ide u mamicu... ili ti planiraš po još koji tucet dječice?
> 
> sretno sutra!


Hvala ti!  :Smile:  
Ma potpuno si u pravu, opterećujem se glupostima. 

Hahaha pa ne planiram baš još tucet, ali bili bi presretni sa još jednom bebom, nadamo se da ćemo i uspjeti u tome. To bi onda bilo to!   :Heart:

----------


## laura33

Cure htjela sam još pitati dal da popijem utrice večeras i ujutro, s obzirom da je transfer sutra u 13 sati.
Dobila sam ih odma poslije punkcije i sad se sjetila da u klinici nisam pitala kako da ih primjenim večer prije transfera...

----------


## iva777

Veceras mozes vaginalno , a sutra isto tako s obzirom da je transfer u 13hpa ne bi smjelo smetati a mozes ih i popiti sutra .ja sam ih na dan transfera popila ali meni je bio transfer u 9h ( tako su mi rekli).sretno!!!

----------


## laura33

Hvala puno na informaciji!!!! 
E tako cu onda i ja napraviti.
Joj vec me panika pocela hvatati da ne napravim sto krivo.

----------


## ljube555

> Hvala puno na informaciji!!!! 
> E tako cu onda i ja napraviti.
> Joj vec me panika pocela hvatati da ne napravim sto krivo.


Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## laura33

Ljube hvala ti!  :Smile: 

Ovo mi je prvi et pa sam vec danas uzbudjena.  :Smile: 
Danas sam radila cijeli dan pa nisam puno razmisljala o sutra, al sad ne mogu mislit o nicem drugom...trebat ce veceras moci zaspat!
Mozda najbolje popit te utrogestane, fakat djeluju ko normabeli. :D

----------


## Bananka

> samo da javim da nam kuca  
> svim čekalicaca puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što im treba,a tužilicama


Bravooo mona!! Sretno dalje!

Cure nisam pratila, pa svima puno ~~~ za sto god trebale!

----------


## orange80

laura, mislim da ne mozes fulati ako ih popijes.
ja sam npr. dobila uputu da ih do transfera pijem a nakon transfera vaginalno.

Cure, imam jos jedno pitanje, nigdje nisam nasla da se je o tome pisalo:
smije li sex nakon punkcije ?  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Podijeljena su misljenja...
Neki vele da sjemena tekucina pospjesuje implantaciju, neki vele da grcevi orgazma nepovoljno djeluju.
Ali - sigurna sam da se ljudi sexaju i nakon plodnih dana pa vidi vraga - ostaju trudni.
Tako da, ako se dobro osjecas, ne vidim zasto ne  :Wink:

----------


## Medeja

> Vadila jutros betu, 11dnt i iznosi 64,9.
> Ne znam, bojim se da je doslo do biokemijske jer nemam apsolutno nikakve simptome, cice ne bole, trbuh nije napuhan, bas nista.
> U ponedjeljak vadim opet.


Vadila betu na doktorovu preporuku 15dnt i iznosi 361,8.  :Smile: 
Nadam se da je to duplanje u redu.
19.6. Idem na prvi ultrazvuk da vidimo jel se beba lijepo smjestila.

----------


## ljube555

> Vadila betu na doktorovu preporuku 15dnt i iznosi 361,8. 
> Nadam se da je to duplanje u redu.
> 19.6. Idem na prvi ultrazvuk da vidimo jel se beba lijepo smjestila.


Odlicna vijest.... Sretno za dalje, draga!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Njuskalica

Medeja beta se kul duplala.
Sad uzivaj do uzv i ne brini.

----------


## mona22

> Vadila betu na doktorovu preporuku 15dnt i iznosi 361,8. 
> Nadam se da je to duplanje u redu.
> 19.6. Idem na prvi ultrazvuk da vidimo jel se beba lijepo smjestila.


 :Very Happy:  čestitam ...super duplanje

----------


## Ginger

> Cure, imam jos jedno pitanje, nigdje nisam nasla da se je o tome pisalo:
> smije li sex nakon punkcije ?


kod nas nije negativno utjecalo  :Smile: 

Medeja, lijepa beta!!

----------


## Lotta81

Medeja  i Mona  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## maris1980

Jutro cure  :Smile: 
Lijepih vijesti na odbrojavanju, Mona 
i Medeja, čestitam od srca.
Laura sretno na transferu  :Smile: 
Iskusne cure, kolko nakon boostera mogu piškiti testić, u petak imam primiti zadnji.

----------


## bubekica

maris, ako imas testica ja bih pisnula svaki dan nakon boostera i pratila kako booster odlazi, a dolazi crtica od trudnoce.
Meni je test bio neg 6i dan od boostera, al bojim se da ako tad piskis i dobis sjenu uvijek postoji sansa da je to sjena od boostera.
Zato bih napravila kako sam napisala - i pratila kako testici svijetle kako bih se uvjerila da je booster izasao.

----------


## bubekica

Medeja,
super duplanje!
 :fige:  za UZV  :Wink:

----------


## iva777

Lijep beta  Medeja !!  :Smile:

----------


## maris1980

Bubekice, hvala na informaciji  :Kiss: 
Joj, ne znam ni sama što bi, strpljivost mi nikako nije jača strana. Možda bi bilo najbolje da piškim idući
petak, ako ću izdržati do tada ...
A možda se naoružam testićima  :Very Happy:  pa svaki dan jednog, ali nestane li crta biti će plima na moru od mojih suzica...

----------


## žužy

mona,super za srčeko! :Very Happy:  Jel i dragi vidio kuc kuc?
Medeja,čestitam na lijepom duplanju bete!
Svim betočekalicama sretno!  :fige:   :fige:

----------


## hrki

Medeja,super se je poduplala beta,sretno dalje  :Smile:

----------


## mona22

hvala cure *žužy* da vidio je i bilo je super nevjerovatan osjećaj  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## hrki

mona22 ,cestitam na srceku uzivaj u trudnoci  :Smile: 
svim ostalim curama saljem brdo pozitivnih vibrica,sretno

----------


## mona22

> mona22 ,cestitam na srceku uzivaj u trudnoci 
> svim ostalim curama saljem brdo pozitivnih vibrica,sretno


Hvala draga

----------


## una99

Medeja  :Very Happy:

----------


## orange80

biologica mi još ništa nije javila - punkcija bila jučer.

jel to dobar ili loš znak?  :Undecided:

----------


## laura33

> biologica mi još ništa nije javila - punkcija bila jučer.
> 
> jel to dobar ili loš znak?


Ma to ti nis ne znači. Javit će ti uskoro! 
Meni čak palo na pamet taj dan kad sam čekala da su zaboravili na mene...
Meni kad nije bilo oplodnje javili odma drugi dan ujutro oko 10.30, a sad su mi oko 2 popodne tek javili da je do oplodnje došlo i skupa sa time datum i vrijeme transfera.

----------


## sara10

*Maris*, 5 dana treba da brevactid izađe, ja ne bi radila test, na tvom mjestu, prije slijedećeg četvrtka.

*Medeja* odlična beta, čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## maris1980

Sara hvala ti, radit ću prvi testić u idući četvrtak, 10dpt dviju blastica i 6dana nakon Brevactida...

----------


## ema 1

> biologica mi još ništa nije javila - punkcija bila jučer.
> 
> jel to dobar ili loš znak?


Orange je

----------


## ema 1

Orange Jel ima sta novo

----------


## orange80

> Orange Jel ima sta novo


tnx, na brizi.

zvala je oko 11 i rekla da je jedna nezrela, a da se je druga oplodila.

sutra će nazvati kad vidi jel se razvija da dogovorimo transfer za petak.
priupitata sam je kak joj izgleda, rekla je dobro

*laura33* kak je bilo danas?

kad dođe do oplodnje kolika je onda šansa da ide dalje?
50-50?

----------


## alma_itd

Danas bio ET. Znam da moram biti u ''zen'' stanju ali mi je ebriolog toliko podigla zivac da sam se posvadjala. Punkcija je bila u petak,12 stanica punktirano, 10 bilo zrelo, 8 se oplodilo kako su mi javili u subotu, ali je ona cekala do danas, dakle peti dan da bi mogla napraviti najbolju selekciju. Tako da je ''docekana'' jedna blastocita i ona je vracena, a ostalih nekoliko( nisam vise ni zapamtila koliko) se malo sporije razvijaju, sad su  8 stanicni embriji i ako se ne poprave do sutra onda ne vrijedi ni da se zamrzavaju pa ce ih jednostavno baciti. :Shock:  :cupakosu:  Kad sam je pitala zasto se cekalo do petog dana, zasto nije vracen 8 stanicni embrij a ostali zaledjeni ( jedan 8 stanicni upravo spava u krevetu ), pocela mi je demagogiju kako oni rade tako da vracaju SAMO najbolje embrije, kako su onda sigurni da je to TAJ embrij dobitni, bla, bla, bla, kao da sam do sad ja sama sebi vracala embrije a ne dolazila na sesti transfer u istu bolnicu i dobijala nazad odmrznute 8-stanicne embrije. Sa onom pricom da moram pozitivno razmisljati jer je stres samo otezavajuci faktor, samo su jos dodatno puhnuli u vatru. Uglavnom ja sad cekam betu (moj MPO je rekao 19.06. jer je kontao da ce transfer biti u ponedeljak, a 19.06. dodje 9dnt. Taj dan idem na odmor u inostranstvo pa cu betu morati vaditi tamo negdje. Veceras pocinjem sa Fraxiparinom i pokusavam da se ne nerviram. Nadam se da ce mi se javiti neko sa razumnim objasnjenjem i opravdanjem za ovakav njen postupak, jer ako me sutra nazove i kaze da su ebrioni baceni mislim da cu je ujesti kroz slusalicu.

----------


## željkica

Cure da vas opet pitam za kolegicu jadna je vise luda,zadnji menzis je imala 4.5. Transfer 17.5 vadila je betu i bila je ok u ponedjeljak je bila na uz (po meni rano?) I gin joj je rekla da vidi nešto Al je malo i da ponovi betu i ako je preko 1000 da je dobro i da dođe danas opet na uz,da bi joj danas rekla da ne vidi ništa da je sve malo uglavnom sve je nejasno, sutra ide kod privatnika na preglede. Nego jel ona trudna 3 ili 5 tjedana? Izašla sam iz toga pa s joj ne bi krivo rekla pomozite.

----------


## maris1980

Orange šaljem dobre vibre za uredno razvijanje embrija  :Smile: 
Alma, ja nemam puno iskustva u MPO vodama, kod mene se oplodilo svih 6js, 3 8-stanična su zaledili treći dan, a 3 su ostavili na daljnje razvijanje.
4. dan se jedan prestao razvijati, a 5. su mi vratili dvije savršene blastice. Nekako mi se čini, laički, malo da od 8 oplođenih, samo jedna blastica preživi  :Undecided:  Držim fige da ti bude visoka beta  :Very Happy:  pa nek bude jedna al vrijedna..

----------


## sara10

Ovo je meni strašno što alma pišeš, od 10 zrelih js-a, jedna blastica vraćena. Dosta ima takvih slučajeva da se od puno dobivenih js-a dođe do samo 1,2 embrija i nema ništa za zaledit. I ne znam kako se 8stanični embriji mogu zamrzavati dalje od 3. dana? U kojoj si klinici, al mislim da naše državne bolnice stvarnu tu kiksaju koliko čujem iz iskustava.
Ja u svojih 5 stimuliranih postupaka nikada nisam imala više od 8 js-a (bilo bi od 5-8 aspirirano), a 3 puta je bilo za zamrznut. Dakle od ukupno dobivenh js-a, broj embrija bude za 1,2 ili 3 manje, vidim to i kod drugih cura koje su u istoj klinici di sam i ja išla, evo sad i Maris od 6 js-a, 5 embrija od čega 3 zaleđena.
Ne znam stvarno, al malo mi suludo zvuči da se od tako velikog broja js-a svi puštaju do blastocista pa na kraju bude ovako kao kod alme. A uostalom tko zna što bi bilo sa tim embrijima da su vraćeni u maternicu, a ne pušteni dalje od trećeg dana nadalje, maternica je ipak njihovo prirodnije stanje, možda bi se u maternici dalje razvijali. Ta filozofija da vraćaju samo dobre embrije mi se nimalo ne sviđa. Ja sam imala puno dobrih embrija koji su mi vraćeni i nije se primilo, a isto tako ima slučajeva di su vraćeni embriji lošije kvalitete i došlo je do T. 
Ne znače blastociste automatski uspjeh, to svi znamo.

----------


## orange80

*alma_itd*  :Sad:  što su te iznervirali

ma ne vjerujem da će ih 7 8- staničnih prestati s razvojem.

a kako to da su ti vratili samo tog jednog. nisi htjela 2 ili?

----------


## alma_itd

Ja sam htjela jednu da vrate jer sam imala tesku proslu trudnocu i carski, kad bi imala blizanacku trudnocu mislim da bih umrla od straha do kraja. Njen arogantni stav mi je najvise potegao zivac i iznenadila se kad sam pitala zasto nisu zaledjeni treci dan, zasto se cekalo toliko, kad je i u predhodnim stimulacijama zaledjeno na treci dan. Pa se onda pocela pravdati ali opet na pogresan nacin, kako je to njihova politika i da je uspjesna i da oni tako rade. A sve postupke sam imala kod njih. Klinika je u Antwerpen-u nije u HR.

----------


## bubekica

alma, znam da si uzrujana, ali postupak biologa je opravdan. Na 8 embrija uvijek se radi kultura blastociste. Ne bi nista postigli da su smrznuli te embrije 3-i dan jer ocito nemaju razvojni potencijal. Zao mi je sto je ostala samo jedna blastica, to je zbilja los rezultat, ali ne vjerujem da je krivica biologa, barem ne u odluci da ide na kulturu blatociste.
I ja sam u zadnjoj stimulaciji imala 9 oplodjenih jajnih stanica i na kraju samo 2 blastociste od kojih je jedna bila jako losa. Ostali embriji su baceni.
U principu se embriji ne bacaju dok ne stanu s razvojem. 
Saljem zagrljaj, nadam se da nisam pregruba.

----------


## orange80

nemoj se sad nervirati, nego će ti biti lakše ako se ufuraš da oni ipak valjda znaju kaj rade.
ja se tako uvijek tješim kad vidim da ne mogu ništa učiniti.

a i stvarno ima šanse da ti ovaj postupak uspije, zašto ne?

----------


## alma_itd

Ma nisi pregruba, zbog toga sam i pisala ovdje da mi neko pokusa dati neko razumno objašnjenje, jer sam ja možda neopravdano na nju ljuta. Zvala sam i svog MPO doktora da pitam je li rano vaditi betu 19-tog jer je to 9dnt aki on kaže da je to 14 dan od punkcije tako da se može vaditi  beta.

----------


## bubekica

> tnx, na brizi.
> 
> zvala je oko 11 i rekla da je jedna nezrela, a da se je druga oplodila.
> 
> sutra će nazvati kad vidi jel se razvija da dogovorimo transfer za petak.
> priupitata sam je kak joj izgleda, rekla je dobro
> 
> *laura33* kak je bilo danas?
> 
> ...


Kako bi ti rekao moj bivsi mpo - sansa je uvijek 50-50. Il si trudna il nisi  :Smile: 
Salu na stranu, nazalost ne znam napamet postotke...

----------


## laura33

> tnx, na brizi.
> 
> zvala je oko 11 i rekla da je jedna nezrela, a da se je druga oplodila.
> 
> sutra će nazvati kad vidi jel se razvija da dogovorimo transfer za petak.
> priupitata sam je kak joj izgleda, rekla je dobro
> 
> *laura33* kak je bilo danas?
> 
> ...


Eto super, neka bude jedna ali vrijedna.  :Smile:  
A što se tiče šansi...sve je moguće, mene ti ništa više ne može začudit, s obzirom za kakve priče sve znam.
Od srca ti želim sreću u petak i da te dočeka jedan lijepi zametak. :Smile: 

Moj transfer je prošao dobro, niš nisam osjetila. A što se tiče samog zametka, nije dobar, četverostanični je i sa fragmentacijama. Po meni uopće nije bio za vraćanje, al šta se može...Nisam imala nikakvu informaciju o njemu do pred sam transfer kad mi je pokazana slika, sve mi je bilo jasno. 
I tak, tužna sam...
I dobila sam Duphastone umjesto Utrogestana jer mene on dotuče totalno, ne funkcioniram normalno od pospanosti.
A dr kaže da i nema toliko razlike u preparatima za podršku žutom tjelu, tak da radije onda biram taj koji se pije.

----------


## Medeja

> Cure da vas opet pitam za kolegicu jadna je vise luda,zadnji menzis je imala 4.5. Transfer 17.5 vadila je betu i bila je ok u ponedjeljak je bila na uz (po meni rano?) I gin joj je rekla da vidi nešto Al je malo i da ponovi betu i ako je preko 1000 da je dobro i da dođe danas opet na uz,da bi joj danas rekla da ne vidi ništa da je sve malo uglavnom sve je nejasno, sutra ide kod privatnika na preglede. Nego jel ona trudna 3 ili 5 tjedana? Izašla sam iz toga pa s joj ne bi krivo rekla pomozite.


http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/racunalo_poroda.asp

----------


## Katjuša

Pozdrav cure, Medeja i mona čestitke od srca! 

laura & alma vibram jako za vraćene mrvice ~~~~~~~~~~~~

ja sam danas krenula sa prvim stimuliranim ivf, i obavila prvo pikanje (Menopur)..

----------


## maris1980

Laura, zar zbilja misliš da bi ti vratili embrij koji nema šanse??? Drži se hrabro, nikad se ne zna. Sretno  :Kiss: 
Meni moje blaste na sličici izgledaju kao dvije grožđice  :Smile: 
Katjuša sretno s bockanjem...
Zeljkica, kolka je bila ponovljena beta kod tvoje frendice??? Ak se ne varam i MPO trudnoća se računa od ZM, po tom je frendica trudna 5tjedana... 
Nek me isprave cure ak griješim...

----------


## laura33

> Laura, zar zbilja misliš da bi ti vratili embrij koji nema šanse??? Drži se hrabro, nikad se ne zna. Sretno


Nažalost da,mislim da bi, tj jesu...u dva postupka uopće nismo došli do transfera, pa ono, da u ovom trećem  imam osjećaj da smo stigli ipak stepenicu više. 
Znači danas je treći dan, trebao je biti šestostanični zametak, prva stvar, a druga stvar su te fragmentacije. Još da je pravilan, rekla bi ajde, al ovako, nade su minimalne. 
U svakom slučaju hvala na dobrim željama.  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

laura, sretno
4-sanični 3. dan zbilja nije dobro  :Sad: 

jesu li ti rekli koliki je postotak fragmentacija?

je li privatna klinika ili bolnica?

----------


## maris1980

Laura, žao mi je... Al kao što sam rekla nikad se ne zna.. 
Meni su 3.dan zamrznuli 3 8-stanična,
dal je to ok? Vjerojatno sam vam dosadna s pitanjima, al ja kao dudek u ništa se ne razumijem... Vjerujem svemu šta mi je embriolog rekao..

----------


## Inesz

> Cure da vas opet pitam za kolegicu jadna je vise luda,zadnji menzis je imala 4.5. Transfer 17.5 vadila je betu i bila je ok u ponedjeljak je bila na uz (po meni rano?) I gin joj je rekla da vidi nešto Al je malo i da ponovi betu i ako je preko 1000 da je dobro i da dođe danas opet na uz,da bi joj danas rekla da ne vidi ništa da je sve malo uglavnom sve je nejasno, sutra ide kod privatnika na preglede. Nego jel ona trudna 3 ili 5 tjedana? Izašla sam iz toga pa s joj ne bi krivo rekla pomozite.


prema datumu zadnje mjesečnice trudna je 5+2

na uz se je trebala vidjeti gestacijska vrećica i vjerojatno zumančana  vrećica



cure, svima puno dobrih ~~~~~

alma, draga tebi posebne vibre ~~~

žao mi je čuti da su ti embriji 5. dan 8-stanični.... embriji 5. dan, blastociste u to vrijeme imaju od  50 do preko 100 stanica.

javi nam što je bilo s embrijima sutra.

----------


## Inesz

> Laura, žao mi je... Al kao što sam rekla nikad se ne zna.. 
> Meni su 3.dan zamrznuli 3 8-stanična,
> dal je to ok? Vjerojatno sam vam dosadna s pitanjima, al ja kao dudek u ništa se ne razumijem... Vjerujem svemu šta mi je embriolog rekao..


da, to je ok  :Smile:

----------


## laura33

*Inesz*- privatno sam u postupku, betaplus, a vidiš neznam stupanj fragmentacije, tj oni nisu niš rekli, a ja od šoka nisam ništa pitala.  U tom trenu mi to uopće nije palo na pamet pitat, a to je fakat bitna činjenica. A neznam, pa valjda postoji neka granica tj postotak, nakon koje nepravilni zaameci ne idu u transfer, nadam se da postoji!

----------


## željkica

Hvala vam na odgovorim tako sam i mislila Al volim pitati, ne znam sve mi je tu čudno, vidit ćemo sutra i nadat se najboljem. Inače u zg je bila u postupku jer naravno u st su još uvijek radovi.

----------


## Medeja

Laura, i nasi su embriji uvijek bili jako fragmentirani.
U zadnjem IVF-u od 16 js dobili smo samo dvije blastice koje smo zamrznuli, a vratili su mi dva 6/8 stanicna embrija s fragmentacijama. Ne muce me te fragmentacije, embriji ne mogu biti savrseni, niti jedan covjek nije.

----------


## Inesz

Željkica, sretno tvojoj prijateljici~~~~ i hvala na info o KBC Split.


Pojava frangmentacija kod ljudskih embrija je uobičajena. Kod početne mitotske diobe blastomera (stanica embrija) jedan dio stanice (ili djelovi stanice) se odvoje (izgledaju kao mjehurići, tako bi ih se moglo opisati). Ti odvojeni, fragmentirani djelovi stanice sadrže samo citoplazmu, ne sadrže jezgru, pa se ne smatraju stanicama.

Fragmentacije je uobičajena, ali se u embriologiji još malo zna o uzrocima. Embriji koi sadrže više od 25 % fragmentacija generalno imaju slab razvojni potencijal. Zašto? Gubeći veći dio citoplazme radi fragmentacija blastomera, stanice embrija, znači i embrij u cjelosti, imaju oslabljene stanične mehanizme potrebne za daljni razvoj.

Kad embriolozi procjenjuju kvalitetu 3-dnevnog embrija, u tu ocjenu ulazi broj stanica i vanjski izgled embrija promatanog pod mikorskopom. Broj stanica embrija je egzaktan broj dok je ocjena vanjskog izgleda podložna subjektivnosti u procjeni embriologa.

3-dnevni embrio koji se dobro razvija trebao bi imati između 6 i 10 podjednako velikih stanica, biti bez  fragmentacija ili sadržavati vrlo malo fragmentacija.

Ljudska vrsta vrlo je neuspješna u reprodukciji. Kod spontanih začeća samo oko 30% oplođenih jajnih stanica rezultirati će živorođenim djetetom. Vrlo slično je i kod mpo-a. 

Drage ure, želim vam da dočekate svoj dobar, dobitni embrij i iz rodilišta izađete sretne sa svojim djetetom.

----------


## Lotta81

Inesz je sve lijepo rekla o fragmentaciji. Evo sad iskustvo osobe kojoj su fragmentacije sastavni dio postupka (nažalost).
Kako je Inesz rekla sve ovisi o postotku fragmentacije. Do 20% fragmentacije embrij ima potencijala za implantaciju. ALI, kad se radi više od toga nažalost nije dobro. Znam iz vlastitog iskustva. Naime, do sada smo bili u 6 stimuliranih postupaka. U 4 postupka embriji su bili fragmentirani više od 40 %. Bili smo u dvije klinike do sad. U jednoj su mi rekli da nažalost s tolikom fragmentacijom baš da ne očekujem uspjeh, a u drugoj su vratili reda radi i eto, možda se čudo dogodi  :Rolling Eyes:  Naravno da ta četiri puta nisam ni došla do bete (menstruacija bi mi uredno došla 7. ili 8. dan nakon transfera). Kad sam pitala zna li se zbog čega dolazi do toga, biolozi bi rekli pa jako loš spermiogram, jajne stanice nisu nešto i tako ukrug. Uglavnom, nitko ne zna zašto. 
Ono što sam ja naučila iz vlastitog iskustva jednostavno treba napikunuti dobar ciklus, i jedan dobar dobitni embrij. A prije toga nažalost sve su metode pokušaja i pogrešaka.

----------


## željkica

Ines hvala! Evo bila je jutros kod privatnika i on vidi dvije gv! Samo kaže da su manje , sljedeći tjedan ide opet .

----------


## žužy

Ajme željkice koji preobrat..nek dalje ide ko po loju!  :fige: 
A tebi velika pusa  :Kiss:

----------


## laura33

Cure hvala na objasnjenju sto se tice fragmentacija!  :Kiss: 

Zalosno je sto odgovore na svoja pitanja vecinom trazimo po forumima, a ne dobijemo ih od onih kojima skupo placamo svaki postupak.
O boze, mislim da ce mi trebat duzi odmor od svega ovog, totalno sam u minus fazi, valjda sam zbog toga vec i ogorcena na sve ovo skupa. Previse neuspjeha u tako malo vremena.

----------


## željkica

Zuzy i tebi veeeeliki poljubac! !!!!

----------


## Medeja

> Ines hvala! Evo bila je jutros kod privatnika i on vidi dvije gv! Samo kaže da su manje , sljedeći tjedan ide opet .


Opa, zeljkice, cestitam! Blizanci!!!  :Heart:   :Heart: 
A kolika ti je beta? Sigurno ogromna!  :Smile:

----------


## Medeja

> Opa, zeljkice, cestitam! Blizanci!!!  
> A kolika ti je beta? Sigurno ogromna!


Zanemari ovo moje, midlila dam da govoris o sebi.  :facepalm:

----------


## željkica

Ma nema veze  :Smile:  ja ću sljedeći tjedan znati na čemu sam.

----------


## orange80

eto biologica mi javila da se je stanica podijelila i sutra je transfer

dakle, idemo dalje...  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> eto biologica mi javila da se je stanica podijelila i sutra je transfer
> 
> dakle, idemo dalje...


korak po korak  :Smile: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## orange80

> korak po korak 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


tnx. 
inače vidim da svakog od nas nešto posebno muči u cijelom tom procesu, neke boli punkcija, neke mrze pikanje,
a meni su ko i *lauri* Utrogestani najgora karika u lancu.
crknuta sam...

----------


## bubekica

*orange* pijes ih?
mozda da probas crinone?

----------


## orange80

> *orange* pijes ih?
> mozda da probas crinone?


jel to može bez recepta?

----------


## bubekica

> jel to može bez recepta?


nisam sigurna. ali zasto bez recepta? privatnik ti napise preporuku na osnovu koje mozes dobiti recept od soc. ginica.
mislim da je crinone dosta skup.

----------


## laura33

*Orange*- sretno na transferu sutra!

Ma reci dr da ne funkcioniras pod djelovanjem utrogestana pa ce ti zamjeniti njih nekim drugim progesteronskim pripravkom. Ja sam dobila Duphastone, 3x1 i jos se piju samo. I super!

----------


## darmar

iva pričekajmo betu, ona je jedini pravi pokazatelj, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu, da ipak iznenadi 
maris1980, laura33, alma ~~~~~~~~za lijepe bete, samo pozitivno  :Smile: 
mona22 bravo za srculence, da do kraja bude školska trudnoća  :Smile: 
medeja bravo za betu ~~~~~~~~~za srculence, 
orange za tvoj transfer sutra~~~~~~~~~~
katjuša sretno s bockanjem, da prvi bude i dobitni ~~~~~~~

...i ja sam 9.6. krenula s injkecijama (gonal 150 jedinica), folikulometrija 16.6.,...
SRETNO NAM SVIMA (ako sam nekog previdjela  :Sad:  ), zato svima~~~~~~~~

----------


## orange80

> nisam sigurna. ali zasto bez recepta? privatnik ti napise preporuku na osnovu koje mozes dobiti recept od soc. ginica.
> mislim da je crinone dosta skup.


mislila sam još danas po njega - da preživim dan!

Imam doma nešto Duphastonea, mislite da je to stvarno isto?

----------


## laura33

> mislila sam još danas po njega - da preživim dan!
> 
> Imam doma nešto Duphastonea, mislite da je to stvarno isto?


Po generickom nazivu nije identicno, ali je isto progesteronski pripravak.
Meni jucer receno da recimo u Mariboru i daju Duphastone a ne Utrogestan....

Izdrzi ti do sutra pa pitaj svog dr za preporuku, ja isto nisam htjela nista na svoju ruku.

----------


## bubekica

> Po generickom nazivu nije identicno, ali je isto progesteronski pripravak.
> Meni jucer receno da recimo u Mariboru i daju Duphastone a ne Utrogestan....
> 
> Izdrzi ti do sutra pa pitaj svog dr za preporuku, ja isto nisam htjela nista na svoju ruku.


duphaston nije progesteronski pripravak, on sadrzi prekursor progesterona.

----------


## bubekica

> mislila sam još danas po njega - da preživim dan!
> 
> Imam doma nešto Duphastonea, mislite da je to stvarno isto?


crinone se koristi jednom dnevno, navecer prije spavanja. probaj pitati na oglasnoj, mozda je nekome ostalo.

----------


## darmar

> Po generickom nazivu nije identicno, ali je isto progesteronski pripravak.
> Meni jucer receno da recimo u Mariboru i daju Duphastone a ne Utrogestan....
> 
> Izdrzi ti do sutra pa pitaj svog dr za preporuku, ja isto nisam htjela nista na svoju ruku.


od kada to, ja sam u Mb dobila Utrogestan, ...vidjet ćemo što će mi ovaj put dati ako Bog do bude transfera

----------


## laura33

Ok,sorry na dezinformaciji,  al bitno je da moze posluziti istoj svrsi!

----------


## laura33

*Darmar*- nemam ti ja pojma otkad to, tako mi je receno.
Ja sam samo pitala jel ima zamjena za utrogestane...

Sretno ti u novom postupku!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> Ok,sorry na dezinformaciji,  al bitno je da moze posluziti istoj svrsi!


ja osobno nemam povjerenja u duphaston u ivf postupku. ni na cemu posebnom bazirano....

----------


## darmar

> *Darmar*- nemam ti ja pojma otkad to, tako mi je receno.
> Ja sam samo pitala jel ima zamjena za utrogestane...
> 
> Sretno ti u novom postupku!!!!!


laura33 nemaš se na čemu ispričavati  :Smile: , samo me interesiralo od kada to?, jer ni ja nemam povjerenja u Duphaston u IVF-u, a pošto mi je ovo zbilja zadnji postupak i na izmaku snaga sam, bolje da odmah kod njih reagiram ako mi ga spomenu  :Smile: 
hvala ti, svaka pozitivna vibra mi treba~~~~~~

----------


## orange80

tnx cure, pričekat ću sutra i pitati dr. a do tada bauljati na Utrićima.
što je sigurno, sigurno je.

jedno glupo pitanje: ako su nam punktirali js, mi dakle uopće ne stvaramo
progesteron u tijelu, ono ništa?
odnosno ovisni smo isključivo o tabletama?

----------


## bubekica

http://humupd.oxfordjournals.org/content/13/6/581.full

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luteal_support

evo, za proucavanje  :Smile:

----------


## laura33

*Darmar*- joj pa ti si u postupku tamo, super, znat cemo onda iz prve ruke! 
Kod prof. Vlaisavljevica idete?

Sad ste me zabrinule sa tim Duphastone-om, sad se brinem i ja, pa jesam jucer bila malo rastresena tamo al nadam se da sam dobro cula da je to isto.
Napisan mi je odmah novi recept. 
Ma budem ja nazvala njih i jos jednom pitala.  Ja vise samoj sebi ne vjerujem!

----------


## ljube

i malo za one koje nemaju povjerenja u Duphaston:

http://www.google.hr/url?sa=t&rct=j&...XgYClTnXp4XPGA

----------


## ljube

laura33, nemaš potrebe brinuti, to je okej terapija

----------


## orange80

da vidiš, već sam i zaboravila da je moguće dodavati i hCG u lut. fazi
samo ne znam da li to itko kod nas radi.

*laura33*, mislim da se previše opterećujemo.
ako su ti prepisali Duphastone, onda je to to.

----------


## laura33

*Ljube*- hvala ti i  hvala na linku!  :Smile: 

Ja sam ti od Utrogestana, evo ko sta i Orange kaze, isto bauljala, ko da na dan popijem 3X5 mg normabela, a kad bi ih tek popila bila sam skroz oduzeta.
Dr mi je objasnila da oni djeluju na nekog tako i da nema potrebe mucit se kad zamjena ima.
Ja sam se naravno odmah zabrinula da to nebi naslodilo zametku ali i ona je rekla da nece i da je to ok.

----------


## darmar

laura 33 moja sestra ih je pila u prvoj trudnoći i sve je ok, ako ti je dr. propisao poslušaj , znaju oni što rade  :Smile:  opusti se~~~~~~~~
Prvi put sam bila kod prof.Vlaisavljević, on više na žalost nije na klinici, ali jeste prof.Reljič, divan čovjek i dr., kod njega idem  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> *Ljube*- hvala ti i  hvala na linku! 
> 
> Ja sam ti od Utrogestana, evo ko sta i Orange kaze, isto bauljala, *ko da na dan popijem 3X5 mg normabela*, a kad bi ih tek popila bila sam skroz oduzeta.
> Dr mi je objasnila da oni djeluju na nekog tako i da nema potrebe mucit se kad zamjena ima.
> Ja sam se naravno odmah zabrinula da to nebi naslodilo zametku ali i ona je rekla da nece i da je to ok.


meni to najveca prednost  :Laughing: 

*ljube* thnx na razbijanju predrasuda o duphastonu  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

> Danas bio ET. Znam da moram biti u ''zen'' stanju ali mi je ebriolog toliko podigla zivac da sam se posvadjala. Punkcija je bila u petak,12 stanica punktirano, 10 bilo zrelo, 8 se oplodilo kako su mi javili u subotu, ali je ona cekala do danas, dakle peti dan da bi mogla napraviti najbolju selekciju. Tako da je ''docekana'' jedna blastocita i ona je vracena, a ostalih nekoliko( nisam vise ni zapamtila koliko) se malo sporije razvijaju, sad su  8 stanicni embriji i ako se ne poprave do sutra onda ne vrijedi ni da se zamrzavaju pa ce ih jednostavno baciti. Kad sam je pitala zasto se cekalo do petog dana, zasto nije vracen 8 stanicni embrij a ostali zaledjeni ( jedan 8 stanicni upravo spava u krevetu ), pocela mi je demagogiju kako oni rade tako da vracaju SAMO najbolje embrije, kako su onda sigurni da je to TAJ embrij dobitni, bla, bla, bla, kao da sam do sad ja sama sebi vracala embrije a ne dolazila na sesti transfer u istu bolnicu i dobijala nazad odmrznute 8-stanicne embrije. Sa onom pricom da moram pozitivno razmisljati jer je stres samo otezavajuci faktor, samo su jos dodatno puhnuli u vatru. Uglavnom ja sad cekam betu (moj MPO je rekao 19.06. jer je kontao da ce transfer biti u ponedeljak, a 19.06. dodje 9dnt. Taj dan idem na odmor u inostranstvo pa cu betu morati vaditi tamo negdje. Veceras pocinjem sa Fraxiparinom i pokusavam da se ne nerviram. Nadam se da ce mi se javiti neko sa razumnim objasnjenjem i opravdanjem za ovakav njen postupak, jer ako me sutra nazove i kaze da su ebrioni baceni mislim da cu je ujesti kroz slusalicu.


alma draga jesu ti se javili danas???
mislim da je suvisan svaki komentar za tvoju embriologicu i sa 8 oplodjenih embrija je se moglo puno toga napravit i mislim da si sa razlogom tako reagirala i da si ljuta.
potpuno te podrzavam i imas pravo sve da ju pitas sto te zanima i zasto nesto nisu odnosno jesu radili i odlucili se za to.
mogli su ti vratiti dva embrija drugi ili treci dan a ostale pustit i zbilja nevidim razloga zasto to nisu napravili.
drzim ti fige i sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## sara79

> Pozdrav cure, Medeja i mona čestitke od srca! 
> 
> laura & alma vibram jako za vraćene mrvice ~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ja sam danas krenula sa prvim stimuliranim ivf, i obavila prvo pikanje (Menopur)..


Katjusa sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Medeja

Ja sam na Duphastonu 4x1 + Folacin + Andol.
I u svakom sam ih postupku pila kao terapiju nakon punkcije ili nakon AIH-a.
Dobro se osjecam s njima, navikla sam.
Srecom, sitna je tabletica pa ju lako popijem jer mrzim uzimati tablete.

----------


## sara79

> iva pričekajmo betu, ona je jedini pravi pokazatelj, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu, da ipak iznenadi 
> maris1980, laura33, alma ~~~~~~~~za lijepe bete, samo pozitivno 
> mona22 bravo za srculence, da do kraja bude školska trudnoća 
> medeja bravo za betu ~~~~~~~~~za srculence, 
> orange za tvoj transfer sutra~~~~~~~~~~
> katjuša sretno s bockanjem, da prvi bude i dobitni ~~~~~~~
> 
> ...i ja sam 9.6. krenula s injkecijama (gonal 150 jedinica), folikulometrija 16.6.,...
> SRETNO NAM SVIMA (ako sam nekog previdjela  ), zato svima~~~~~~~~


bravo darmar i nek je sretno zadnje pikanje  :Wink:

----------


## sara79

Medeja vidim beta se lijepo uduplala....super  :Smile:  

iva777 da te beta iznenadi

maris1980 odlicno za dvije blastice i za 8 st.smrzlice....vibram i da ugledas svoj plusic  :Wink:  

orange80 sretno  :Kiss:  

laura33 drzim fige 

zeljkica za lijepu betu uskoro

cure sretno svima  :Kiss:

----------


## maris1980

Orange, ja sam sam nakon transfera dobila Brevactid, drugu dozu 4dpt, mislim da je to HCG?
Cure savjetujte se s liječnikom prije promjene terapije. Valjda oni znaju zašto su nekon napisali terapiju. Ja od Utrogestana samo spavam  :Smile: 
Danas me boli trbuh, kao da će menga krenut....  :Undecided: 
Sara  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

*maris* to bi mogli biti implantacijski grcici  :Smile:

----------


## maris1980

Bubekice, sa tvoje tipkovnice u uši onog gore  :Smile: 
Kamo sreće, ali nikad u životu ništa nije išlo lako ni brzo, tak da sam jako oprezna... Nekako mi je najlakše nadati se najboljem, al biti spremna na najgore...
Sretno cure  :Kiss:

----------


## orange80

Sada lupam ali dobila sam ideju koju cu sutra ako ce biti sve ok predloziti dr-u:
a zasto hģnebi uzimali kombinaciju Duphastonea i Utrogestana? Dhuph. uzmemo per os preko dana, a navecer se nakrkali s Utricima ( ionak idemo apavat)&

----------


## laura33

Pa da, pa bas probaj pitat, bas me zanima sto ce ti reci, tako cemo imati informacije iz vise izvora... :Wink: 
Tebi jos jednom od srca sretno danas na transferu, da te doceka jedna lijepa mrvica!  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

Iva, sretno danas i d ugledas lijepu betu!!!!!!!!

----------


## mona22

hvala cure
*orange80* ~~~~~~~~~~~~za transfer
*alma i laura33* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu
*katjuša i darmar* sretno s bockanjem i nek bude uspješno do kraja
*iva 777* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepu brojčicu
*ljube555* da li je pao testić

----------


## alma_itd

> alma draga jesu ti se javili danas???
> mislim da je suvisan svaki komentar za tvoju embriologicu i sa 8 oplodjenih embrija je se moglo puno toga napravit i mislim da si sa razlogom tako reagirala i da si ljuta.
> potpuno te podrzavam i imas pravo sve da ju pitas sto te zanima i zasto nesto nisu odnosno jesu radili i odlucili se za to.
> mogli su ti vratiti dva embrija drugi ili treci dan a ostale pustit i zbilja nevidim razloga zasto to nisu napravili.
> drzim ti fige i sretno


Niko mi nista nije javio, mislim da ce mi poslati pismeno obavjestenje ( da im ne iskacem iz slusalice  :Wink:  )

----------


## sara79

> Niko mi nista nije javio, mislim da ce mi poslati pismeno obavjestenje ( da im ne iskacem iz slusalice  )


Haha  :Wink: 
Mislim na tebe i javi se  :Kiss:  
Malo vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara79

> Iva, sretno danas i d ugledas lijepu betu!!!!!!!!


ljube saljem pozitivne vibracije za testic ako imas u planu  :Wink:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## alma_itd

I ja saljem vibrice svim curama u postupku~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~

----------


## ljube555

> ljube saljem pozitivne vibracije za testic ako imas u planu  
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Hvala puno, ali nemam hrabrost da napravim test

----------


## Medeja

> Hvala puno, ali nemam hrabrost da napravim test


Ljube, kako se osjećaš?
Da si danas vadila betu, pokazalo bi ti jesi li trudna.
I ja sam vadila 11dnt. Sutra slobodno napravi test.

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, kako se osjećaš?
> Da si danas vadila betu, pokazalo bi ti jesi li trudna.
> I ja sam vadila 11dnt. Sutra slobodno napravi test.


Osjecam se nista posebno..... Jako napuhnut stomak, nesto malo osjetljivi prsa, i svako malo neka pikanje kraj jajnika i grcevi imam ponekad!!!!

----------


## Medeja

Ajde ti sutra pisni testic. Ako i bude negativan, to ne mora nista znaciti.

----------


## iva777

Cure hvala na dobrim zeljama , ali kao sto sam vec znala moja beta je 0...znam to od negativnog testa od ponedjeljka i nekako sam prezalila ovaj postupak i idem dalje ! 
Dr j. kaze da tek mogu ponovno u 10 mj ...bez puno objasnjenja ni odgovora na moja pitanja( zasto , zbog ceka....) ni  na prirodnjak ni nista ....  :Sad:   .bila je valjda u guzvi doslovno sam bila 1 minutu kod nje.vidjet cu da li cu ostati na vv ili cu potrazit svoju srecu negdje drugdje.... 
Svi curama u postupku , cekalicama saljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## orange80

*iva 777* :Sad: 


cure evo mene sa transfera sa dobrim vijestima.

naš zametak je morula  :Smile:  
biologica je rekla da se razvija i brže nego je predviđeno za 3. dan,
i da takvi obično rezultiraju sa T.

dr. ga je fino smjestio u moju "prostranu" maternicu i sada čekamo 24.6. 

dakle sve pohvale poliklinici Škvorc, jako smo zadovoljni doktorom, osobljem,
prostorom, a konačno i rezultatom (da li će doći do T ili ne sad doista ne ovisi o njima)
 :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

*orange* super super!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prelijepu betu!

*iva* zao mi je zbog 0... bojim se da nigdje neces doci na red prije 10mj, pogotovo obzirom da skoro krecu godisnji.

----------


## maris1980

Dan cure  :Smile: 
Iva777, jako mi je žao zbog negativne bete  :Crying or Very sad: 
Odtuguj malo, pa hrabro idite naprijed, nema nam druge  :Kiss: 
Orange, držim fige za +  :Very Happy: 
Ne znam ništa o brzom rastu zametka, al važno da bude lijepa beta  :Smile: 
Sretno svima

----------


## una99

Iva777  :Sad:  zao mi je,  prvo se odmori, napuni baterije pa onda ponovo hrabro u novi postupak

----------


## orange80

> *iva* zao mi je zbog 0... bojim se da nigdje neces doci na red prije 10mj, pogotovo obzirom da skoro krecu godisnji.


To sam i ja pomislila, čak niti kod privatnika.

ali znaš šta, iskoristi sad ovo vrijeme za punjenje baterija, odmaraj, dobro se hrani i dovedi se u super kondiciju
za nove radne pobjede...
to je i meni plan ako ovo sad ne uspije

----------


## ljube555

evo da vam javim 11dnt dvodnevni 4stanicni... test pokazao -  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## ljube555

> Ajde ti sutra pisni testic. Ako i bude negativan, to ne mora nista znaciti.


eto nazalost test negativan

----------


## Medeja

> evo da vam javim 11dnt dvodnevni 4stanicni... test pokazao -


A kad si radila test?
Trebas s prvim jutarnjim urinom.
I beta je tek stvarni pokazatelj trudnoce, a ne setstovi.
Drzi se...

----------


## sara79

Iva i ljube zao mi je  :Sad: 

Ljube ti ipak ponovi test za dva dana s prvim jutarnjim.

----------


## sara79

> To sam i ja pomislila, čak niti kod privatnika.
> 
> ali znaš šta, iskoristi sad ovo vrijeme za punjenje baterija, odmaraj, dobro se hrani i dovedi se u super kondiciju
> za nove radne pobjede...
> to je i meni plan ako ovo sad ne uspije


Orange sretno  :Wink:  

Uf to da i kod privatnika nebi dosla do 10 -og.mjeseca se bas neslazem. Nemogu oni bas da ih nema i srpanj i kolovoz i da klinike zjape prazne bez postupaka.
To se njima ne dogadja  :Wink:

----------


## darmar

orange brave za morulicu  :Smile: ~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepu betu
iva žao mi je, vidim da već razmišljaš o novom postupku, i kao što cure kažu odmori sada, odtuguj i na jesen u nove pobjede
ljube ipak ti pričekaj što beta kaže, sretno

----------


## orange80

> Orange sretno  
> 
> Uf to da i kod privatnika nebi dosla do 10 -og.mjeseca se bas neslazem. Nemogu oni bas da ih nema i srpanj i kolovoz i da klinike zjape prazne bez postupaka.
> To se njima ne dogadja


iz prve ruke znam barem 2 privatne klinike koje je sad ne bi uzele do jeseni.

privatnici baš i idu na kolektivne odmore, jer obično radi jedan dr. koji si uzme cca 6 tjedana u komadu a s njim skupa i 
njegovo osoblje.

ali vrijedi pokušati pronaći, naravno, ako netko privatno radi 7/8 mj. - super!

----------


## laura33

*Iva777* - zao mi je. Al znas i sama da je jesen uskoro to i da ces zacas biti u novom ostupku.
Treba ipak i malo odmorit, oporavit i tijelo i dusu i onda punih baterije krenut u sve ovo ispocetka.
Ipak ce nam kroz ljeto to biti lakse izdrzati, lakse se nalo opustiti i vrijeme ce brzo proci.

*Ljube*- mislim da si testic mozda ipak prerano tadila, to su ipak bile dvodnevne mrvice, a vidim ti u potpisu da je beta trebala biti 16.o6, nemoj jos sve otpisati, pricekaj ti betu ipak ili ponovi sutra preksutra sa nekim osjetljivim testom.
Nije to jos gotovo!

*Orange*- prekrasne vijesti, super, neka samo nastavi u tome smjeru. Sretno i dalje.

*Alma_itd*- sretno i tebi, neka rezultira najboljim ishodom nakon svega,nakon ovoga sto sam procitala, tj o postupku sa tvojim zamecima, ostala sam sokirana.
Nevjerovatno je sto u tim klinikama rade. Nadam se ipak da ces iz ovog postupka ipak izaci sa ostvarenom trudnocom.

----------


## sara79

> iz prve ruke znam barem 2 privatne klinike koje je sad ne bi uzele do jeseni.
> 
> privatnici baš i idu na kolektivne odmore, jer obično radi jedan dr. koji si uzme cca 6 tjedana u komadu a s njim skupa i 
> njegovo osoblje.
> 
> ali vrijedi pokušati pronaći, naravno, ako netko privatno radi 7/8 mj. - super!


Kao sto sam napisala da nemogu da ih nema oba ta mjesesa.
Nisu privatnici bas toliko nakrcani da nemogu jednu pacijenticu jos primit. 
Vecinom su od velike gospe svi tu  :Wink:

----------


## iva777

Cure hvala Vam puno  na savjetima .ja sam vec poslala upite u nekoliko klinika pa cemo vidjeti.ovaj mjesec ionako vise ne stignem jer sam taman poslije vadjenja bete dobila! Ko tempirano! 
Pokusat cu ako  ce me tko primiti u 7 mjesecu ....znam da brzo dodje jesen ali ako do tad obavim jos jedan postupak super .super se osjecam , psihicki i fizicki!! I spremna sam u potpunosti.
Sretno drage moje !!!  :Smile: 


Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sara79

> Cure hvala Vam puno  na savjetima .ja sam vec poslala upite u nekoliko klinika pa cemo vidjeti.ovaj mjesec ionako vise ne stignem jer sam taman poslije vadjenja bete dobila! Ko tempirano! 
> Pokusat cu ako  ce me tko primiti u 7 mjesecu ....znam da brzo dodje jesen ali ako do tad obavim jos jedan postupak super .super se osjecam , psihicki i fizicki!! I spremna sam u potpunosti.
> Sretno drage moje !!! 
> 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk


Iva u drzavne si slala upite???

----------


## iva777

I drzavne i privatne pa cemo vidjeti.voljela bi da mi je doktorica objasnila zasto se mora radit tolika pauza ( razumijem da je guzva )a nije napravljen nikakav pregled nakon neuspjelog postupka , mozda me mogla ugurat bar u prirodnjak ....sad opet moram sama istrazivati razne znanstvene radove ....nezzz

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Medeja

Iva, nazovi Vinogradsku. Mislim da ce te tamo primiti bez problema.

----------


## sara79

> I drzavne i privatne pa cemo vidjeti.voljela bi da mi je doktorica objasnila zasto se mora radit tolika pauza ( razumijem da je guzva )a nije napravljen nikakav pregled nakon neuspjelog postupka , mozda me mogla ugurat bar u prirodnjak ....sad opet moram sama istrazivati razne znanstvene radove ....nezzz
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk


Da inace poslije stimuliranog se ide u prirodnjak.
Bilo bi super kad bi to uspjela.
Ima ovdje puno beba iz prirodnjaka  :Wink:

----------


## Katjuša

hvala vam cure na vibricama, pikanje ide ok, sutra je pregled pa ćemo vidjeti ako ima pomaka i kako se razvijaju folikuli
*maris*, vibram jako ~~~~~~~~~ kad ti piškiš? 
*iva777* jako mi je žao..  :Sad:  vidim da si već ubacila u petu brzinu, i ako si spremna, nadam se da ćeš stići u postupak prije jeseni  :Wink: 
*orange80* pa to su super vijesti! sad čekamo betu s tobom  :Trep trep: 
*ljube* žao mi je za minus  :Love:  ali ipak čekamo još betu, i ako bude koji test u međuvremenu.. 
*sara79* u kojoj si ti fazi?

----------


## maris1980

Katjuša sretno sutra, nek bude finih folikula  :Very Happy: 
Gdje si u postupku???
Vjerojatno ću testić piškiti u četvrtak, juče sam primila HCG, pa se nadam da neće biti lažno pozitivan.
Ostale čekalice ima li simptomića???
Ovo čekanje izluđuje, sinoć me tak zabolio trbuh, da sam mislila, da će glupa menga... Sada isto nešto kuha, ne boli jako al nije ugodno.
Samo vam kukam  :Smile:

----------


## Katjuša

ja sam ti u Rijeci
Sam ti kukaj i nadam se da su ovo sve simptomi  :Smile:

----------


## mona22

*iva777* žao mi je :Love: 
*orange80* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu
*ljube555* žao mi je za test ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da te beta iznenadi
*maris1980* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za test
svim čekalicam puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god im treba

----------


## tinica8

Mona22 cestitaaaaam  :Smile: ))
Ja u utorak idem na prvi ultrazvuk vidjet ❤

----------


## sara79

Za srceko   :Heart: 


> Mona22 cestitaaaaam ))
> Ja u utorak idem na prvi ultrazvuk vidjet ❤

----------


## mona22

> Mona22 cestitaaaaam ))
> Ja u utorak idem na prvi ultrazvuk vidjet ❤


hvala ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za utorak

----------


## tinica8

Hvalaa  :Smile:

----------


## Katjuša

* tinica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za srčeko junačko  :Smile: 

bila sam danas na uzv (6dc), i imam tekućinu u maternici.. Nije mi rečeno puno više od toga, već da ćemo vidjeti sa sljedećim uzv, dotad nastavljam sa pikanjem.
Ono što sam čitala o tome uglavnom nije dobro.. Nekima da je vitamin E pomogao.. Ima koja od vas kakvih iskustava?

----------


## sara79

> * tinica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za srčeko junačko 
> 
> bila sam danas na uzv (6dc), i imam tekućinu u maternici.. Nije mi rečeno puno više od toga, već da ćemo vidjeti sa sljedećim uzv, dotad nastavljam sa pikanjem.
> Ono što sam čitala o tome uglavnom nije dobro.. Nekima da je vitamin E pomogao.. Ima koja od vas kakvih iskustava?


Katjusa meni je na 8 dc na uz receno da imam malo tekucine u douglasu(predpostavljam da se i kod tebe radi o tome) i nitko nije previse obracao pozornost na to niti mi je sto receno. Ja sam nastavila s pikanjem i na sljedecem uz te tekucine nije bilo.

----------


## Katjuša

> Katjusa meni je na 8 dc na uz receno da imam malo tekucine u douglasu(predpostavljam da se i kod tebe radi o tome) i nitko nije previse obracao pozornost na to niti mi je sto receno. Ja sam nastavila s pikanjem i na sljedecem uz te tekucine nije bilo.


E pa sad ne znam, baš je rekla u maternici, ne u Douglasu. Vidjeti ćemo što će biti za dva dana na uzv.
Koliko sam vidjela uglavnom to bude zbog endometrioze, cisti ili upala, s čim ja nisam imala problema nikad, barem ne dosad..
Nekako se nadam da je neće više biti u utorak.

----------


## sara79

> E pa sad ne znam, baš je rekla u maternici, ne u Douglasu. Vidjeti ćemo što će biti za dva dana na uzv.
> Koliko sam vidjela uglavnom to bude zbog endometrioze, cisti ili upala, s čim ja nisam imala problema nikad, barem ne dosad..
> Nekako se nadam da je neće više biti u utorak.


Da mozda ima razlike izmedju to dvoje.
Znam za douglasov da mi je moj gin rekao da ta tekucina moze biti i od ovulacije i od ostatka menge.
Ma bit ce sve ok.

Mozda se jos netko od cura javi tko zna vise  :Wink:

----------


## eryngium

> E pa sad ne znam, baš je rekla u maternici, ne u Douglasu. Vidjeti ćemo što će biti za dva dana na uzv.
> Koliko sam vidjela uglavnom to bude zbog endometrioze, cisti ili upala, s čim ja nisam imala problema nikad, barem ne dosad..
> Nekako se nadam da je neće više biti u utorak.


Baš je rekla tekućina? Ne plodna sluz? Jer već nekoliko dana prije ovulacije krene lučenje plodne sluzi u cavumu maternice kako bi plivači imali kroz što se gibati do jajovoda. Ako dobro odgovaraš na stimulaciju možda je to.

----------


## Katjuša

Da, baš tekućina.. Kod mene je 6dc stvarno rano, i tek menga prolazi, ali opet stimulacija je u pitanju i to prva pa ne znam što bi mislila.. Vidjeti ćemo, u svakom slučaju javim što će biti u utorak.

Hvala vam *sara* & *eryngium*  :Love:  malo ste me primirile
Jer sve što sam vidjela je upućivalo na loše..

----------


## eryngium

Udahni, izdahni i pričekaj idući utz. Sad imaš premalo informacija da se kreneš zabrinjavati a ne možeš ništa promijeniti. Znam da je lakše to reći a puno teže napraviti jer govorim iz iskustva. Kad sam si tako posložila stvari u glavi lakše mi je bilo.

----------


## tinica8

> * tinica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za srčeko junačko 
> 
> bila sam danas na uzv (6dc), i imam tekućinu u maternici.. Nije mi rečeno puno više od toga, već da ćemo vidjeti sa sljedećim uzv, dotad nastavljam sa pikanjem.
> Ono što sam čitala o tome uglavnom nije dobro.. Nekima da je vitamin E pomogao.. Ima koja od vas kakvih iskustava?


Hvala ti  :Wink: 
Ja sam iato u Rijeci..kod kojeg si ti dr?

----------


## orange80

Katjusa, ne vjerujem da bi ti dr. rekla da nastavis sa pikanjem ukoliko bi to bilo nesto ozbiljno sto moze ugroziti postupak.
probaj se opustiti

----------


## njanja1

Od juce se pridruzujem cekalicama,test je 25.6! Vracen je 9 stanicni treci dan,sto je jedino iole dobro u ovom postupku! 15 dana stimulacije sa 300 Puregona,150 Merionala,1Orgalutran i Lovenox dobili smo samo tri jajne stanice od kojih je jedna bila prazna,jedna se prestala razvijat i eto jedna je vracena,endometrij je na dan funkcije bio katastrofa 5,8 mm,tako da sam dobila neku spricu koja jios kod nas u Austriji nije ni dozvoljena,morali smo obadvoje podpisat kako je to nasa zelja i nasa ideja,al je pomogla 8,8 mm! Samo sto u zivotu nisam imala tolike bolove i grceve kao nakon budjenja iz narkoze,uzas nisam mogla ustat jer mi se cinilo kako mi neko maternicu na dva dijela klida! sve u svemu sve je bilo deprimirajuce! Krvarenje u sred stimulacije je pokaz loseg endometra! smijem li ja nakon transfera piti vrkutu dalje? Zadnji mi je postupak bio prije godine pa se i nesjecam vise  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*njanja1* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mrvicu!
na tvom mjestu ne bih uzimala nikakve fitoterapeutske pripravke u ivf ciklusu, ni prije, ni poslije transfera.

----------


## eryngium

> Od juce se pridruzujem cekalicama,test je 25.6! Vracen je 9 stanicni treci dan,sto je jedino iole dobro u ovom postupku! 15 dana stimulacije sa 300 Puregona,150 Merionala,1Orgalutran i Lovenox dobili smo samo tri jajne stanice od kojih je jedna bila prazna,jedna se prestala razvijat i eto jedna je vracena,endometrij je na dan funkcije bio katastrofa 5,8 mm,tako da sam dobila neku spricu koja jios kod nas u Austriji nije ni dozvoljena,morali smo obadvoje podpisat kako je to nasa zelja i nasa ideja,al je pomogla 8,8 mm! Samo sto u zivotu nisam imala tolike bolove i grceve kao nakon budjenja iz narkoze,uzas nisam mogla ustat jer mi se cinilo kako mi neko maternicu na dva dijela klida! sve u svemu sve je bilo deprimirajuce! Krvarenje u sred stimulacije je pokaz loseg endometra! smijem li ja nakon transfera piti vrkutu dalje? Zadnji mi je postupak bio prije godine pa se i nesjecam vise


Prijateljica mi je mag.farmacije i homeoterapeut. Rekla mi je da s vrkutom ne uzimam nikakve druge hormone. A obično nakon transfera ide progesteron vaginalno tako da bih se ja na tvome mjestu ostavila vrkute.

----------


## lina2

Cure, pomoć please!!
Idem na fet, međutima nakon doze estrofena 3X2mg od 1dc, endometrij mi je 10dc 7mm, danas bila na mjerenju i dalje 7mm. Da li se nekome desilo nešto slično? 
Unaprijed hvala..

----------


## orange80

draga *njanja1*, i ja mislim da nikako ne bi trebala kombinirati lijekove (hormone) i vrkutu (bilo koje trave) tijekom stimuliranog 
ciklusa 

sorry, ali ako si to kombinirala, možda i nije čudno da si imala krvarenje unutar ciklusa.

ja sam upravo od trava (čajeva) prvi puta u životu imala takva krvarenja. a ovaj sam ciklus
odlučila da neću osim što mi dr. propiše uzimati ama baš ništa uz stimulaciju, niti Q10, niti DHEA, niti Macu, niti Ovaboost,
i slučajno ili ne, baš sam ovaj ciklus imala najbolji rezultat do sada.

Dakle pripravci, čajevi, da - u ciklusima kad se spremamo za IVF/ISCI, ali u ciklusu kad smo pod stimulacijom, onda ne.

----------


## maris1980

Lina, nemam iskustva s Estrofemom, kaj G veli?? Možda će se endo podebljati za koji dan?!
Njanja, potpisujem orange...
Orange i ja stavljam Utriće na poslu, kod mene stalno cure, ležala nakon stavljanja il ne. Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## orange80

> Lina, nemam iskustva s Estrofemom, kaj G veli?? Možda će se endo podebljati za koji dan?!
> Njanja, potpisujem orange...
> Orange i ja stavljam Utriće na poslu, kod mene stalno cure, ležala nakon stavljanja il ne. Sretno


tnx. draga. sad mi je lakše  :Smile:

----------


## njanja1

Cure hvala na odgovorima,jesam,jesam bila glupa pa sam pila vrkutu tokom stimulacije,kad su mi rekli kako je 5,5mm pila sam je litrama  :Sad: ! a nisam bas pocetnik,ovo mi je 7-i postupak,sve ostalo sam izbacila osim vitamin C i sad pijem magnezijum i sva sreca pa sam jutros pitala dok se vrkuta hladila! nekad samu sebe nerviram,sve mislis kako nesto bolje radis kad ono sipak!

----------


## eryngium

Njanja, možda bi ti bilo bolje da si pila sok od cikle ili ananasa za debljanje endometrija. Vrkutu se inače pije samo dva puta na dan po 2 dcl. Tako kaže moja homeopatica. Ali ne u stimulaciji...

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## njanja1

A sad mi je kasno  :Sad:  al dobro za budale uvijek postoji skuplje rjesenje,sva sreca pa postoji ta sprica koja je popravila situaciju inace nebi doslo do tranfera!!! jela sam ja i ananas po jedan dnevno  :Smile:  znaci sa jede strane popravljam sa druge smrdam!

----------


## Medeja

A gdje nam je ljube? Jel vadila betu?

----------


## orange80

> Cure, pomoć please!!
> Idem na fet, međutima nakon doze estrofena 3X2mg od 1dc, endometrij mi je 10dc 7mm, danas bila na mjerenju i dalje 7mm. Da li se nekome desilo nešto slično? 
> Unaprijed hvala..


neznam zasto se to dogada. Pretpostavljam da nisi na nikakvoj stimulaciji pa da ti ga stanjuje, jedino ako si bila na klomifenu u prethodnim cikl. On zna produljeno djelovat. Sto kaze dr?
Probaj i ti sa ciklom i ananasom. Kad nejde sa ljekovima, mozda ce ga prirodni pripravci podebljat.
a odmoci ne moze

----------


## željkica

Ladyx di si???????

----------


## lina2

Hej cure, na kraju je moj endo ipak bio 6mm, povećali smo dozu na 10mg. Jedem ananans, danas ću krenuti sa sokom od cikle pa ćemo vidjeti. U četvrtak je novi Uzv.

----------


## Leelooluna

Pozz,znate li je li dan nakon punkcije(16 js) dozvoljeno kupanje u moru?

----------


## bubekica

Ne bih ti to preporucila. 
Obzirom na broj js postoji rizik od hiperstimulacije i treba izbjegavati ponavljajuce radnje i sjedenje.

----------


## maris1980

Lina, dal se kod tebe uz Estrofem endo stanjio? Nadam se da će ti veća doza pomoći...

----------


## lina2

Hej maris, nije nego sam išla prvi put u bolnicu na uzv, a drugi kod privatnika. Kažu da  to ovisi kako se mjeri te da uvijek može varirati za milimetar. 
I ja se nadam, pijem ciklu, jedem ananas, jedino još mogu čekati, druge nema..mada me zbilja iznenadilo da u tri dana nije narastao ni milimetra uz lijekove.
Ovo mi je treći fet, u prva dva je bilo sve super..

----------


## tinica8

Da javim da imamo ❤ junacko

----------


## laura33

Tinica čestitke na  :Heart: , sretno i dalje i neka bude školska trudnoća!  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

cure, javljam dobila sam M i beta -0..... idemo dalje u novi pobjede.... ostali cure sretno!!!

----------


## ljube555

> Da javim da imamo ❤ junacko ������


cestitke od srca i sretno do kraja  :Smile:

----------


## Medeja

> Da javim da imamo ❤ junacko ������


Bravo, tinica!
S obzirom na betu, mislila sam da bi mogli biti dvojceki, ali i jedno predivno srce je prekrasno!
Kako se osjecas?

----------


## laura33

Ljube, žao mi je!  :Sad: 

Ali ko što si rekla, treba se okrenut novim počecima i odma gledati prema naprijed, na novi postupak. Ne treba se osvrtati unatrag i pitati se zašto, kako i takve stvari jer se većinom ostaje bez odgovora. 
Meni nekako bude najlakše kad nakon neuspješnog postupka odmah dogovorim strategiju za dalje, tako da preusmjerim misli na nešto pozitivno.

----------


## sara79

> cure, javljam dobila sam M i beta -0..... idemo dalje u novi pobjede.... ostali cure sretno!!!


ljube  :Sad: 
Za nove pobjede ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara79

> Da javim da imamo ❤ junacko ������


Odlicno i sretno dalje  :Kiss:

----------


## mona22

* tinica8*  :Very Happy:  sretno dalje
*ljube555* draga žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## iva777

[QUOTE=tinica8;2780874]Da javim da imamo ❤ junacko

----------


## iva777

> cure, javljam dobila sam M i beta -0..... idemo dalje u novi pobjede.... ostali cure sretno!!!


Draga ljube zao mi je  :Sad:  
Ali kao sto samo kazes idemo dalje !!!nema odustajanja !! 
 :Kiss:

----------


## iva777

[QUOTE=iva777;2780956]


> Da javim da imamo ❤ junacko


Obrisao mi post namjenjeno @tinica8 
Sretno tinaca do kraja~~~~~~~~ :D

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Katjuša

*tinica* čestitam za srčeko  :Very Happy: 

*ljube* žao mi je za M i minus, drži se  :Love: 

bila sam danas na uzv, nema više tekućine u maternici. Folikula ima ali po njima slabo napreduju pa su mi za danas povećali dozu i idem sutra opet na uzv da vidimo ako ima pomaka

----------


## Medeja

> cure, javljam dobila sam M i beta -0..... idemo dalje u novi pobjede.... ostali cure sretno!!!


Ljube, žao mi je.  :Sad: 
Nadam se da zbog ovog neuspjeha nećeš u sljedećem postupku izgubiti svoj optimizam.
Pozitivne misli privlače pozitivna djela.
Uzmi ovo ljeto samo za odmor, obnovi dušu i tijelo i od jeseni u nove pobjede.

----------


## žužy

Žao mi je ljube  :Love:

----------


## sara79

> *tinica* čestitam za srčeko 
> 
> *ljube* žao mi je za M i minus, drži se 
> 
> bila sam danas na uzv, nema više tekućine u maternici. Folikula ima ali po njima slabo napreduju pa su mi za danas povećali dozu i idem sutra opet na uzv da vidimo ako ima pomaka


Eto vidis, super. Tak je i kod mene bilo.
Bas mi je drago da je sve u redu  :Wink:

----------


## sara79

> I drzavne i privatne pa cemo vidjeti.voljela bi da mi je doktorica objasnila zasto se mora radit tolika pauza ( razumijem da je guzva )a nije napravljen nikakav pregled nakon neuspjelog postupka , mozda me mogla ugurat bar u prirodnjak ....sad opet moram sama istrazivati razne znanstvene radove ....nezzz
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk


Iva jesi dobila kakve povratne informacije??

----------


## darmar

tinica bravo za srculence  :Smile:  
ljube žao mi je  :Sad: , sve pohvale za tvoj optimizam ....

Ja sam jučer, na 10 dc bila na folik. i dr.kaže da je endometrij odličan, da ima lijepih volikula na obadva jajnika veličine oko 12 i 13 mm, nastavljamo sa po 150 IU gonala i jednom cetrotidom, sutra opet foli., pa ćemo vlajda znati kada je punkcija...samo da nas zamrznuti ejakulat ne iznevjeri...

----------


## sara10

Nisam u toku sa svima, al svima želim uspjeh što prije, tužnicama zagrljaj  :Love: 

*Darmar* velike fige ti držim  :fige:

----------


## darmar

*Darmar* velike fige ti držim  :fige: [/QUOTE]

hvala sara  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

*Darmar*, do neba i natrag ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!! Ma znaš moje želje za tebe  :Heart:

----------


## sara79

> tinica bravo za srculence  
> ljube žao mi je , sve pohvale za tvoj optimizam ....
> 
> Ja sam jučer, na 10 dc bila na folik. i dr.kaže da je endometrij odličan, da ima lijepih volikula na obadva jajnika veličine oko 12 i 13 mm, nastavljamo sa po 150 IU gonala i jednom cetrotidom, sutra opet foli., pa ćemo vlajda znati kada je punkcija...samo da nas zamrznuti ejakulat ne iznevjeri...


Ma nesmije i nece da iznevjeri  :Wink: 
Bravo za folikule ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## iva777

> Iva jesi dobila kakve povratne informacije??


1 dan ciklusa se javljam na sveti duh na konzultacije i pregled i dogovaramo dalje !znaci u 7 mjesecu jer sam dobila na dan vadjenje bete pa sam ovaj propustila ciklus al taman do tad se oporavljam malo psihicki i fizicki!!  :Smile:  

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## laura33

*Darmar*- od srca zelim da ovaj ciklus bude dobitan! Sretno sutra na folikulometriji!!!

----------


## sara79

> 1 dan ciklusa se javljam na sveti duh na konzultacije i pregled i dogovaramo dalje !znaci u 7 mjesecu jer sam dobila na dan vadjenje bete pa sam ovaj propustila ciklus al taman do tad se oporavljam malo psihicki i fizicki!!  
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk


Ma odlicno draga, bas mi je drago  :Smile:  
Znaci da ipak moze sam se treba malo angazirati  :Wink:  
Sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

pa nije problem dobiti termin za konzultacije, nego za postupak. koliko znam, svugdje se ceka duze nego na vv.

----------


## sara79

> pa nije problem dobiti termin za konzultacije, nego za postupak. koliko znam, svugdje se ceka duze nego na vv.


Pa neznam bas.
Ja u petrovoj doslovno odmah dosla na red.
Nisam niti jedan cijeli mjesec cekala.

----------


## iva777

> pa nije problem dobiti termin za konzultacije, nego za postupak. koliko znam, svugdje se ceka duze nego na vv.


Postupak je u 8 mjesecu pitala sam kad bi moglo otprilike .s obzirom da imam sve svjeze nalaze nema cekanja.

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## iva777

> Ma odlicno draga, bas mi je drago  
> Znaci da ipak moze sam se treba malo angazirati  
> Sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Da tako je !! Malo uprnosti i srece naravno! Al ostavljam i soluciju na vv .
Sretno i tebi draga Sara ~~~~~~~~~~~~

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

> Postupak je u 8 mjesecu pitala sam kad bi moglo otprilike .s obzirom da imam sve svjeze nalaze nema cekanja.
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk


Zivi bili pa vidjeli.

Sara, to je zbilja brzo. To je nedavno bilo? Cure su ovdje pisale da cekaju po 8mj.

Nemam iskustva ni s jednom drugom klinikom osim vv, samo komentiram sto se pise po forumu. A nazlost, osim vv teme, svugdje se slabo pise.

----------


## Medeja

Čeka se po nekoliko mjeseci za punu stimulaciju.
Ipak se tijekom nje potroši i do 30 ampula nekog lijeka.
U ove blage stimulacije može se odmah jer tu potrošiš oko desetak ampula, a u prirodnom postupku ništa.

----------


## sara79

> Zivi bili pa vidjeli.
> 
> Sara, to je zbilja brzo. To je nedavno bilo? Cure su ovdje pisale da cekaju po 8mj.
> 
> Nemam iskustva ni s jednom drugom klinikom osim vv, samo komentiram sto se pise po forumu. A nazlost, osim vv teme, svugdje se slabo pise.


Da to je bilo u 12/14 a u postupku sam bila 01/15.
Za sv.duh cure pisu da idu u sedmom i u osmom mjesecu na postupke. 
Ja zbilja ne razumijem kako mogu neki reci da godisnji su pa na jesec. Pa kaj onda?? Neradi samo jedan dr ivf i nemogu svi da idu u isto vrijeme na godisnji.

----------


## sara79

> Da tako je !! Malo uprnosti i srece naravno! Al ostavljam i soluciju na vv .
> Sretno i tebi draga Sara ~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk


Hvala iva  :Wink:

----------


## tinica8

Hvala vam svimaaa  :Smile: 
Medaja,super se osijecam..predivan osjecaj :D

----------


## rozalija

> *Darmar*, do neba i natrag ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!! Ma znaš moje želje za tebe


X

----------


## tinica8

Hvala vam svima  :Smile: 
Medaja super se osijecam :D

----------


## Katjuša

*Darmar* vibarm jako za postupak  :fige:  kako je bilo danas na folikulometriji?
*iva*  brazvo za organiziranost  :Smile: 
cure sretno svima u postupcima, i neka budu uspješni

----------


## suncokret19

Drage moje, molila bih vas savjet. Trebali bi u ovom ciklusu krenuti sa stimulacijom. Imala sam dvije svoje menge (do prije sve s lijekovima) a između te svije sam si jednu izazvala utrogestanima. Moj problem je što danas točno mjesec dana od prošle menge i neznam dal da je još čekam ili da samo počnem s utrogestanom. Malo imam neke simptome pms, malo nemam.. a i iskreno, nestrpljiva sam da počnemo s stimulacijom... što da napravim?

----------


## bubekica

Ako si u mogucnosti odi na uzv, da se vidi jel bila ovulacija i hoces li prokrvariti sama. Moji uzasni rijetki prirodni ciklusi su 35 dana.

----------


## Leelooluna

Drage zene,imam jednu dilemu dok cekam et?Vratiti 1 ili 2 embrija.Cijelo vrijeme sam zeljela 2,dok mi dr nije rekla  da je preporuka jedan jer su blizanacke trudnoce rizicne i sve to.Prosli put s jednin 3dnevnim nije doslo do implantacije,ovi bi sad bili 5dnevni...Kakva su vasa iskustva,koje su vam bile preporuke i koliko vam je embrija vraceno?

----------


## miuta821

> Drage zene,imam jednu dilemu dok cekam et?Vratiti 1 ili 2 embrija.Cijelo vrijeme sam zeljela 2,dok mi dr nije rekla  da je preporuka jedan jer su blizanacke trudnoce rizicne i sve to.Prosli put s jednin 3dnevnim nije doslo do implantacije,ovi bi sad bili 5dnevni...Kakva su vasa iskustva,koje su vam bile preporuke i koliko vam je embrija vraceno?


Draga kako sama odlucis ja sam vratila 1 pa nista sad cu na fet budem 2.sretnooo

----------


## Leelooluna



----------


## Leelooluna

Krivo sam postala prethodni odg...Uglavnom,sretno i tebi,ja cu isto 2 ako ih ostane do sutra...

----------


## plavo oko

Pozdrav svima..
Evo, da pošaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima koje trebaju..pa nek se posluže,
A tužnicama čvrsti zagrljaj <3..

Pa red je,da se i ja malo oglasim..
iza mene je stijulirani postupak,na vv.koji je vodila dr Fenzel,uglavnom sama stimulacija loše odrađena.tj krivi tajming štoperice..od 7 folikula,nakon punkcije,jedna stanica..gdje sam bila užasno jako razočarana,od 7 stimulacija koje su iza mene u svih ovih godina nikad tak loš rezultat..išla na transfer,uvjerena da se stanica sigurno nije oplodila..al eto..stanica je postala savršen 4stanični embrij,koji je vračen drugi dan..iako je bio savršen,ja u njega nisam imala vjere..čak i nakon 3 poz testa,jer poučena postupkom prije,bojala sam se biokemijske tr..
Jučer,na 14dnt tj 16dno,beta 279..i iskreno još ne vjerujem..betu ponavljam u uto,zbog praznika..a sad,dan po dan..

----------


## Inesz

plavo oko. čestitam. sretno do kraja~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mona22

> Pozdrav svima..
> Evo, da pošaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima koje trebaju..pa nek se posluže,
> A tužnicama čvrsti zagrljaj <3..
> 
> Pa red je,da se i ja malo oglasim..
> iza mene je stijulirani postupak,na vv.koji je vodila dr Fenzel,uglavnom sama stimulacija loše odrađena.tj krivi tajming štoperice..od 7 folikula,nakon punkcije,jedna stanica..gdje sam bila užasno jako razočarana,od 7 stimulacija koje su iza mene u svih ovih godina nikad tak loš rezultat..išla na transfer,uvjerena da se stanica sigurno nije oplodila..al eto..stanica je postala savršen 4stanični embrij,koji je vračen drugi dan..iako je bio savršen,ja u njega nisam imala vjere..čak i nakon 3 poz testa,jer poučena postupkom prije,bojala sam se biokemijske tr..
> Jučer,na 14dnt tj 16dno,beta 279..i iskreno još ne vjerujem..betu ponavljam u uto,zbog praznika..a sad,dan po dan..


čestitam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje

----------


## Katjuša

*plavo oko* čestitke ! i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje, javi nam i drugu betu u ponedjeljak  :Smile:

----------


## darmar

plavo oko čestitam, bravo  :Very Happy:

----------


## darmar

... uglavnom kod mene u četvrtak na folikulometriji je bilo lijepih folikula 16 i 17 mm, jučer još primila jednu cetrotide oko 17 i ovitrelle oko 21 sat, a dogovorili smo i punkciju mužu u sl, da nedaj Bože ne bude spermića u ejakulatu, tako da smo sve poduzeli što je do nas, pa u Božije ruke :Smile: 
Večeras pred spavanje još staviti jednu vaginaletu što daju u Mb, jodenu i to je to  :Smile: 
Punkcija ujutro, u bolnici trebamo biti do 7:30. 
Katjuša, stanje kod tebe?

----------


## laura33

*Darmar* - držim  :fige:  za sutra!!!!! 
Sretno vam i javi kako je prošlo!  :Smile: 

*Plavo oko*  - čestitke i naravno sretno i dalje !!!  :Smile:

----------


## iva777

Plavo oko ~~~~~~~~~~~cestitke : fige ~~~~~
@darmar ~~~~~~~sretno!!!
Pusa svim curama u kojoj god fazi bile ! 
Pratim vas sve i drzim fige !!  :Smile: ))

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Katjuša

Darmar ~~~~~~~~~~~ puno puno  :Smile:  
I meni danas punkcija evo bas se spremam..

----------


## plavo oko

Hvala vam..  :Kiss: 
darmar,katjuša ~~~~~~~~~~~~~…sretno
Katjuša.ponavljam u utorak,u pon je praznik

----------


## mona22

*darma* i *katjuša* cure sretno  :fige:

----------


## njanja1

Cure imam pitanje,jel imala koja od vas napade znojenja ili vrucine neznam kak bi to nazvala preko dana? nije sad da sam gola voda al se ono bas,bas na momente preznojim pa prodje pa za sat-dva opet? to sam u proteklih 6 postupaka imala po noci nikad po danu,kod mene je to znak bio da je sve propalo al ovi me danski napadi znojenja zbunjuju???

----------


## antony34

Njanja ja sam ti imala s tim probleme. Radim u ,recimo hladnjaci, gdje je temperatura oko 0 a ja uvkijek radila u kratkim rukavima. Al sam uvijek imala js nakon toga. Ne brini kod nekog su to normalne nuspojave. Sretno.

----------


## Katjuša

Imamo 11 stanica  :Smile:  
Vidjeti cemo u srijedu za dalje..

----------


## bubekica

Katjusa super!
Gdje si u postupku?

----------


## Katjuša

> katjusa super!
> Gdje si u postupku?


kbc ri  :Wink:

----------


## mona22

> Imamo 11 stanica  
> Vidjeti cemo u srijedu za dalje..


 :fige:  za srijedu

----------


## Medeja

Katjusa, drzim fige za srijedu!

----------


## eryngium

> Imamo 11 stanica  
> Vidjeti cemo u srijedu za dalje..


Wuhuuu!!! Bravo!  :fige:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za party u labu!

----------


## kiki30

Plavo oko,čestitam i ovdje  :Kiss:    ~~~~~~~~~~~ za utorak

----------


## Inesz

> Cure imam pitanje,jel imala koja od vas napade znojenja ili vrucine neznam kak bi to nazvala preko dana? nije sad da sam gola voda al se ono bas,bas na momente preznojim pa prodje pa za sat-dva opet? to sam u proteklih 6 postupaka imala po noci nikad po danu,kod mene je to znak bio da je sve propalo al ovi me danski napadi znojenja zbunjuju???


Jesi li na terapiji klomifenom?


Kakav ti je inače Fsh?

----------


## žužy

Katjuša,odlično! Sretno dalje :fige: 

Plavo oko, :Kiss:  
I još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za utorak i lijepo duplanje!

Sretno svima!

----------


## njanja1

Inesz nisam,pikam Lovenox navece,ujutro pijem aprednislon i estrofem 2mg dva puta dnevno,a FSH mi varira uglavnom je visi nego sto bi trebo biti,zbunjuje me samo sto se po danu desava to znojenje,inace je do sad uvijek po noci bilo i to 7-i dan nakon transfera,sto je uglavnom bio los znak! jos tri dana do bete!!!!!!! vec me sad strah tog poziva,sedmi put nemogu cuti istu recenicu...

----------


## mostarka86

Sretno svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Plavo oko, čestitam, 
a posebne vibre idu za *Darmar*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba  :Kiss:

----------


## darmar

hvala svima na vibrama, mostarka  :Kiss: 
katjuša ~~~~~~~za tulum u labu
...kod mene uglavnom ne može jednostavno...dobijem 14 j.stanica, dr.zadovoljan...a onda hladan tuš, u ejakulatu nema spermija, niti u zamrznutom  :Sad: ...slijedi punkcija suprugu ali dr. ne daje velike šanse, kad tamo Božije čudo izlazi suprug i smije se, ja kontam reakcija na bol,ali gle čuda našli spermije i eto, sada po dr. čekamo 26.6., a ako se ne oplodni dosta j.s.onda se nadamo makar 24.4....ma samo da bude transfer  :Smile:

----------


## Katjuša

*darmar* bravo za stanice ! i super za spermiće!!  :Very Happy: 
nisam shvatila, kad onda znate za dalje, 24/6?

----------


## eryngium

Joj, darmar, kakav roller coaster emocija ste morali proći...  :fige:  da dođete do transfera!

----------


## darmar

eryngium, katjuša  :grouphug: 
katjuša rekli su da dođemo 26.6. u 13 sati, jedino ako se ne oplodi dovoljno j.s.  onda vjerovatno 24.6., ali ako ne zovnu stoji 26.6. , nadamo se ....
ti ćeš 24.6. u bolnicu i znat ćeš tada šta dalje???

----------


## Leelooluna

Sretno svima! Da se sto prije prebacimo na neke druge stranice  :Wink:  Nama,u subotu bio transfer dvije blastice,sad opet cekanje...Drugo o zivotu (ne racunajuci inseminacije),prvi put je bio 7-stanicni,zavrsilo betom 8,5.Sad se nadamo boljem ishodu...

----------


## Katjuša

Darmar da, u srijedu idem vidjeti ako ce biti transfer ili cemo petak cekati.. Sretno tebi i da ne dolazis prije 26.  :Smile: 
Leelooluna ~~~~~~~~~~ sretno!

----------


## darmar

katjuša da obadvije imamo transfer blastica 26.6.~~~~~~~~~
leelooluna ~~~~~~~~~~~da čekanje do bete prođe u što ljepšem raspoloženju i da ga troznamenkasta beta okruni  :Smile:

----------


## Leelooluna

Katjusa i Darmar zelim vam prekrasne blastice! 
Katjusa ja sam ti isto svoje dobila u Ri...  :Smile:

----------


## bubicazubica

Svim curama sretno!!!
Leelooluna-ti si ona cura koja je jedina imala transfer u subotu u ri?
Još jednom ću ti poželjeti sreću!!!!!!!
mene čeka fet u pon.-nikako da nabildamo taj endo,danas 17 dc a samo 7,5mm (14 dc bio 5mm,mislila sam da će se podebljat uz 3xestrofema..sutra počinjem s duphićima 3x1)
....

----------


## Leelooluna

Da Bubicezubice to sam ja!Ti si mi pozeljela srecu na izlazu?A ja onako smotana rekla samo hvala,bila sam sva smusena od razmisljanja 1 ili 2...Prof.me isprepadala s et 2,ali sva sreca na transferu mi bio onaj divan dr pa smo ipak ostvarili svoju zelju.Eto mi sad prilika-zelim ti srecu i da sve ispadne super ovaj put!!!! Mi smo isto ostavili 2 smrzlica u Ri  :Smile:

----------


## bubicazubica

Hvala ti!!!
I da,to sam bila ja..a ne zna se tko je više bio smušen...ja koja sam istrčala onako poluobučena/zakopčana van iz ordinacije,pa zovi mog mpo,pa vrati se unutra da dr.-ovi zovu jedan drugog...svašta nešto  :Smile: 
...Mene je prof. isto došla glave,zato sam i ja zahvalna divnom dr.i na svemu učinjenom ovih dana !!!
Kad je tako-ovaj transfer ti mora biti uspješan!!!!!!!!!!
Vibram iz svih vibri!!!



> Da Bubicezubice to sam ja!Ti si mi pozeljela srecu na izlazu?A ja onako smotana rekla samo hvala,bila sam sva smusena od razmisljanja 1 ili 2...Prof.me isprepadala s et 2,ali sva sreca na transferu mi bio onaj divan dr pa smo ipak ostvarili svoju zelju.Eto mi sad prilika-zelim ti srecu i da sve ispadne super ovaj put!!!! Mi smo isto ostavili 2 smrzlica u Ri

----------


## laura33

*Darmar, Katjuša* -  da čim prije dobijete svoje blastice na čuvanje na narednih devet mjeseci! Sretno cure i ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nastavite niz plusića na ovim temama ovdje!!! 
 :Smile:

----------


## plavo oko

darmar,katjuša ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## plavo oko

ja danas radila drugu betu, 890,18dnt tj 20dno,baš se ne dupla pravilno  :Sad:  ,računajuć prije 4 dana je beta bila 279, ostaje čekanje do uzv,koji je 1.7.,u sri..držte figice da nas samo malo cima i da bude sve u redu..

----------


## Katjuša

hvala vam drage moje na vibricama  :grouphug: 
javim sutra novosti
*Leelooluna* vjerojatno smo se i vidjele prošli tjedan jer sam kampirala dolje 4 dana zaredom  :Grin: 
*bubicazubica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ jako za endo da se podeblja i za ponedjeljak  :fige:  Imaš dotad još koji pregled? Nisam sigurna kako ide kod fet-a..

*plavo oko* lako meni sad to reći ali probaj ne brinuti, čini se da beta raste i to lijepo. Puno pozitivnih misli ti šaljem  :Heart:  Budi pozitivna i čekamo 1.7. s tobom  :Love:

----------


## ljube555

> Pozdrav svima..
> Evo, da pošaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima koje trebaju..pa nek se posluže,
> A tužnicama čvrsti zagrljaj <3..
> 
> Pa red je,da se i ja malo oglasim..
> iza mene je stijulirani postupak,na vv.koji je vodila dr Fenzel,uglavnom sama stimulacija loše odrađena.tj krivi tajming štoperice..od 7 folikula,nakon punkcije,jedna stanica..gdje sam bila užasno jako razočarana,od 7 stimulacija koje su iza mene u svih ovih godina nikad tak loš rezultat..išla na transfer,uvjerena da se stanica sigurno nije oplodila..al eto..stanica je postala savršen 4stanični embrij,koji je vračen drugi dan..iako je bio savršen,ja u njega nisam imala vjere..čak i nakon 3 poz testa,jer poučena postupkom prije,bojala sam se biokemijske tr..
> Jučer,na 14dnt tj 16dno,beta 279..i iskreno još ne vjerujem..betu ponavljam u uto,zbog praznika..a sad,dan po dan..


bokic, koliko beta danas ?????  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> ja danas radila drugu betu, 890,18dnt tj 20dno,baš se ne dupla pravilno  ,računajuć prije 4 dana je beta bila 279, ostaje čekanje do uzv,koji je 1.7.,u sri..držte figice da nas samo malo cima i da bude sve u redu..


tek sam sada vidjela da si napisala..... sta rekla doktorica????? bit ce sve uredu ne brini

----------


## mona22

> ja danas radila drugu betu, 890,18dnt tj 20dno,baš se ne dupla pravilno  ,računajuć prije 4 dana je beta bila 279, ostaje čekanje do uzv,koji je 1.7.,u sri..držte figice da nas samo malo cima i da bude sve u redu..


to ti je ok beta...evo ti jedan link pa si možeš provjerit da budeš mirnija
http://www.babymed.com/tools/hcg-calculator

----------


## mona22

*darmar* i *katjuša* fige za transfer

----------


## plavo oko

ljube555,dr nije ništa rekla,al je složila facu,po kojoj se dalo zaključit da nije baš naj,i dalje trošim terapiju,te kad doć na uzv.. eh,katjuša,ne dupla se baš pravilno, trebala bi bit oko 1100 do 1200,i kad je dr složila facu..nekak ma neznam..istina je da pravila nema..al ipak te malo zdrma..
mona,hvala ti  :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

Plavo oko moja beba je bila 13 dan 329 a 17 2297 tako da pravila nema.sretno!

----------


## sisak

Pozz cure, evo i mene k vama napokon. *Leelooluna* i ja sam u subotu bila na transferu u Petrovoj i vratili mi jednu blasticu, a 2 blastice smznuli. Sretno svima curama i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Smile:

----------


## una99

sisak  :fige:

----------


## Leelooluna

> Pozz cure, evo i mene k vama napokon. *Leelooluna* i ja sam u subotu bila na transferu u Petrovoj i vratili mi jednu blasticu, a 2 blastice smznuli. Sretno svima curama i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Sretno ti!Kad namjeravas vadit betu?Ja sam zadnji put napravila show.Nakon 3dn 7st radila test prerano,pa kasnije beta bila 8,5,uvjeravala se da mozda ipak jesam,na kraju bila 1. Sad imam veca ocekivanja.Iako kazu da nema pravila za nista.Znam samo da mi je ovo cekanje vac sad ludilo.A jos...

----------


## sisak

Hvala drage moje, ja sam mislila vadit betu u ponedjeljak. Nisam dobila još otpusno pismo pa neznam sta će oni napisati. Šta su tebi rekli?

----------


## Leelooluna

Drugi ponedjeljak....6.7.Ali razlicite ustanove imaju vjerojatno drugacije protokole oko tih datuma tako da...

----------


## sisak

Ajme, pa to je predugo za cekati. Bas cu vidjeti u svom otpusnom pismu što su napisali pa ti javim. Cure su pisale da možemo bez problema vaditi betu 9 dnt...sad više ni ja neznam ništa

----------


## Leelooluna

Da,bas predugo.Ajde javi kad ces ti.Ja bi isto ranije...Iako,kasnije je valjda sigurnija i realnija brojka radi mogucih biokemijskih,laznih nada i slicno.Zato mi se cini da neki stavljaju kasnije.

----------


## sisak

U nedjelju kad sam pričala sa biologinjom rekla mi je da se cujemo za 12 dana, ali taj tren sam samo mislila na smrzliće i nisam reagirala na ništa drugo. Vjerujem da je mislila onda na betu

----------


## Katjuša

*sisak* puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i tebi!  :fige: 

u KBC RI je beta tri tjedna od transfera, a inače bude dva, tako da otud razlika.. 

Meni je danas vraćen osmostanični 3.dan, bez fragmentacija (8A1), optimalan.. Još ih je nekoliko ostavljeno da vidimo kako će napredovati i ako ćemo imati smrzlića.. I tri stanice su zamrznute.

*darmar* tebe nisu zvali danas? Onda čekamo petak?  :Smile:

----------


## Leelooluna

Super je to Katjusa,kazu da je 8st jako dobra situacija.A sad svi skupa vibramo  :Smile:

----------


## Katjuša

Je, ali je bio i zadnji put pa eto..  :Smile:  pokusavam da se ne zanesem odmah u startu  :Smile:

----------


## Icsi

Evo da se i ovdje javim.
U 10 tjednu sam trudnoce proizašle iz PMO (icsi). Čekam blizance.
Ja sam sretnica zajedno sa mužem jer nam je uspjelo iz prvog postupka.
Postupku smo se podvrgnuli  u poliklinici Cito u Splitu kod doktorice Aračić.
Imala sam 13 jajnih stanica, 8 ih je oplođeno a 5 embrija su preživili.
Od tih 5, dva rastu u meni a tri su zamrznuta.
Ja sretna i u iščekivanju.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

Cure, sretno!

Katjusa,  imala si 11 js, a koliko embrija ste imali na dan transfera?

Jesam li dobro shvatila da su ti tri jajne stanice zamrzli?

----------


## Katjuša

Da, 6 ih je bilo od cega je jedan vracen a za ostale cemo vidjeti kako se razvijaju i hoce li biti smrzlica. Dvije se nisu oplodile

----------


## miuta821

> Evo da se i ovdje javim.
> U 10 tjednu sam trudnoce proizašle iz PMO (icsi). Čekam blizance.
> Ja sam sretnica zajedno sa mužem jer nam je uspjelo iz prvog postupka.
> Postupku smo se podvrgnuli  u poliklinici Cito u Splitu kod doktorice Aračić.
> Imala sam 13 jajnih stanica, 8 ih je oplođeno a 5 embrija su preživili.
> Od tih 5, dva rastu u meni a tri su zamrznuta.
> Ja sretna i u iščekivanju.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Super sretno za dalije

----------


## Icsi

Hvala


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

> Meni je danas vraćen osmostanični 3.dan, bez fragmentacija (8A1), optimalan.. Još ih je nekoliko ostavljeno da vidimo kako će napredovati i ako ćemo imati smrzlića.. *I tri stanice su zamrznute.*


Katjuša, oprosti, ali moram opet pitati jesu li ti zamrzavali jajne stanice?

Iz tvojih odgovora sam shvatila  ste od 11 js imali 2 nezrele, na dan transfera 6 embrija (3. dan pretpostavljam), ali iz gornjeg citata vidim da su ti zamrzli i 3 jajne stanice. Zašto zamrzavanje jajnih stanica?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ puno vibri svima  :Heart:

----------


## Leelooluna

I meni su zamrzli jajne stanice.Od njih 16, zamrzli su 5, 8 su oplodili, nastalo 5 embrija, 2 blastice vratili 2 zamrzli. Mislim da zamrzavaju da ne dobiju previse embrija. Ako zena zatrudni odmah, a kasnije vise ne zeli djecu i nakon 5 g se ne vrati po svoje embrije (a do 5 g se cuvaju o trosku HZZO-a,kasnije o trosku "vlasnika") onda po zakonu oni mogu ici u donaciju.

----------


## red pepper

> I meni su zamrzli jajne stanice.Od njih 16, zamrzli su 5, 8 su oplodili, nastalo 5 embrija, 2 blastice vratili 2 zamrzli. Mislim da zamrzavaju da ne dobiju previse embrija. Ako zena zatrudni odmah, a kasnije vise ne zeli djecu i nakon 5 g se ne vrati po svoje embrije (a do 5 g se cuvaju o trosku HZZO-a,kasnije o trosku "vlasnika") onda po zakonu oni mogu ici u donaciju.


12 jajnih stanica se zakonski smije oploditi..Tako da ne kužim odakle doktoru pravo da svojevoljno odluči oploditi nekome manji broj stanica obzirom da je općepoznato da jajne stanice jako loše podnose odmrzavanje i da u velikom broju slučajeva propadaju prilikom odmrzavanja...Ja na to ne bih pristala...To su moje stanice i moji potencijalni embriji i imam puno pravo dok sam u zakonskom okviru odlučiti što ću i kako ću..i po zakonu sigurno nitko ne može donirati tvoj embrio bez tvog pristanka..jer šta bi to značilo da tvoja djeca praktički hodaju svijetom,a ti ni nemaš pojma o tome...Meni to nema smisla...Ne da mi se sad čitat zakon,ali sam skoro sigurna da par nakon 5 godina odlučuje hoće li embrije nastaviti čuvati, donirati ili uništiti...doktor koji bi meni prodao priču o prevelikom broju embrija ne bi bio moj doktor više...pogotovo obzirom da sam ja osobno od 11 zrelih jajnih stanica na 5.dan imala samo 2 visokokvalitetne blastociste i da nakon tog postupka imam u frižideru ravno 0 embrija...a šta bi tek bilo da je neki pametnjaković procijenio da je 11 stanica previše za oplođivanje pa mi već par komada u startu bacio u vjetar...

----------


## Leelooluna

Ma na dan punkcije to i nije bio moj dr,a tako nekako mi je pojasnila stvari koliko sam ja shvatila.Kao veliki je problem sto s tim "nezeljenim" embrijima, jer nismo svi isti...Ja sam isto mislila da je pretjerala ali kasnije sam nasla i neke clanke na netu koji to potkrijepljuju tako da...Nemam pojma,mozda nisam bas dovoljno informirana oko toga. Ali i nema veze,necu se sad jos oko toga zivcirati.
Nego Sisak,posto nam je et bio isti dan,imas li ti kakve simtome?Ja nista ovaj put.Zadnji put kad sam imala et  sam imala sto,iako je bio neuspjesan.Ovaj put samo jedno probadanje u utorak navecer i to je to.Sad me frka zasto nista ne osjecam.

----------


## darmar

katjuša super za osmostanični embrij, neka se on lijepo nastavi dijeliti i razvijati gdje mu je i mjesto~~~~~~~~~~~, a evo i za embrijiće u labu~~~~~~~ SRETNOOO do kraja~~~~~~~~
mene nisu zvali, nadamo se da je ok i da će transfer biti sutra oko 13, i da imamo dobitnu blasticu  :Smile: , taj embrij koliko toliko čekamo  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Ajme... što se to radi u Rijeci? Samovoljno, prema porocjeni liječnika i/ili embriologa se zamrzavaju jajne stanice koje nisu "zakonski višak"?!

Ne oplođuje se 12 jajnih stanica već se oplodi određeni, manji broj, a ostale se, bez konzultacija i pristanka neplodnog para, zamrzavaju?

Kako se usude tako postupati? Kako se usude smanjivati šanse neplodnih parova da imaju dijete? Ovakva praksa predstavlja kršenje prava neplodih parova, kršenje zlatnog standarda liječenja i neetično postupanje. I još ka tome se nepodne osobe krivo informira o nekakvom "višku embrija", o neželjenim embrijima i slično.

Koliko je KBC Rijeka zamrzla embrija u posljednje 3 godine od kad je na snazi ovaj mpo zakon?
Di su ti viškovi neželjenih embrija?

U javnim bolnicama u Hrvatskoj danas nema viška embija, malo je embrija koji  nakon svježeg transfera ostaju za kriopohranu.

Naša realnost je stalno smanjivanje broja djece rođene nakon mpo postupaka. Sve manje je i manje djece koja se rađaju nakon mpo postupaka... O kakvom višku embrija vam liječnici pričaju?

Neplodni parovi imaju sami pravo odlučiti o broju js koje će ići u oplodnju. Ako je dobiveno više od 12 js, 12 js ide u oplodnju (osim ako neplodni par ne odluči drukčije), preostale js se zamrzavaju. Liječnici i/ili embriolozi ne smiju samovoljno odlučivati oploditi manje od 12 js  kako bi, eto, spriječili "stvarannje viška embrija".

Inače, manje od 1/ 3 oplođenih jajnih staica daje trudnoću iz koje će se roditi dijete... računa se da je za jedno živorođeno dijete, potrebno imati 5 blastocista...

----------


## Leelooluna

E sad,nemojmo bas zakljucivati na prvu..Nije bez konzultacija,lijecnica je dala svoj prijedlog na koji sam ja pristala.Da sam trazila drugacije bilo bi drugacije.A na kraju krajeva ipak su oni lijecnici s iskustvom,a ja pacijent kojem je ovo tek 2.ivf,tako da-tko sam ja da sudim.

----------


## Leelooluna

Plus toga da su iskoristene zakonske mogucnosti u mom sl zaledili bi na kraju 1 js.E sad,dođe li do toga da sam ja cijeli jedan mj u postupku radi 1 zaleđene js ne znam kolike su joj sanse za prezivljavanje odleđivanja i sl.Sigurnije je da ih se zaledi vise,od toga odleđivanje prezivi dio,dio se oplodi i da na kraju od toga dobijem 1 embrio ja happy.Tako laicki zakljucujem.Ali kazem,nisam dovoljno informirana i ne bih se sada opterecivala time.Ima netko drugi tko je kompetentan razmisljati o tome.Ja sam osobljem i lijecnicima KBC Ri i vise nego zadovoljna.

----------


## Inesz

> I meni su zamrzli jajne stanice.Od njih *16*, zamrzli su 5, 8 su oplodili, nastalo 5 embrija, 2 blastice vratili 2 zamrzli. Mislim da zamrzavaju da ne dobiju previse embrija. Ako zena zatrudni odmah, a kasnije vise ne zeli djecu i nakon 5 g se ne vrati po svoje embrije (a do 5 g se cuvaju o trosku HZZO-a,kasnije o trosku "vlasnika") onda po zakonu oni mogu ici u donaciju.


Leelooluna,
ne skačem na prvu, a niti sam neinformirana i needucirana. Skromno mogu reći i da nisam potpuni laik kad se radi o biologiji humane reprodukcije.

Liječnica koja neinformiranim pacijentima savjetuje zamrzavanje jajnih stanica koje nisu "zakonski višak" iznad 12 js, postupa u skladu sa svojim uvjerenjima, ne u skladu s objektivnim spoznajama i pravilima struke.

Iskreno se nadam da ćete u ovom postupku uspjeti imati dijete i da će one 2 zaleđene blastice bit za drugo dijete. 

Leelooluna, koliko imaš godina?

----------


## Leelooluna

Joj pa nisam ja rekla da si ti neinformirana (procitaj jos jednom post) nego ja! Zaista ne bih dalje raspravljala na ovu temu,imam trenutno prečih briga oko toga kako ce zavrsiti ovaj postupak

----------


## Leelooluna

I nije mi se postalo jos pola posta...A jesam smotana.Htjedoh reci da hvala na lijepim zeljama,ja se isto potajno nadam da ce one dvije blastice ostati za drugo dijete.I da mi ovo cekanje bete uvijek najteze pada.Prosli put sam se duboko razocarala a bio tek prvi put.Ne znam da li s vremenom postanes bar malo imun na to cekanje?

----------


## sisak

> I nije mi se postalo jos pola posta...A jesam smotana.Htjedoh reci da hvala na lijepim zeljama,ja se isto potajno nadam da ce one dvije blastice ostati za drugo dijete.I da mi ovo cekanje bete uvijek najteze pada.Prosli put sam se duboko razocarala a bio tek prvi put.Ne znam da li s vremenom postanes bar malo imun na to cekanje?


Uh draga, nemam ništa posebno od simptoma, cice su mi bolne na dodir ali to mi već duže traje tako da tome ne pridodajem posebnu pozornost. trbuh me je bolio poslije tranfera i imala sam probadanje u ponedjeljak, poslije ništa. Čak sad imam dojam da sam sva neka ispuhana. Od cijelog postupka tek sad vidim da je najgore čekanje....

----------


## red pepper

Leelooluna naravno da je svakom ishod njegovog postupka uvijek na prvom mjestu i najbitniji,ali treba pogledati i siru sliku...jer stvari za koje se ne borimo nikada nece niti zazivjeti...da nismo recimo trubili po forumu i neki od nas samoinicijativno gnjavili doktore da nas pregledaju na 2dc prije stimulacije  tko zna bi li im taj kontrolni pregled ikad postao praksa...da ne govorim gdje bi bili da nije bilo borbe protiv Milinovica i njegovog zakona...ja u KBC-u nisam zadovoljna ponasanjem profesorice i mislim da na svaki njen pokusaj zakidanja nekako treba reagirati jer se ona u jako puno navrata pokazala problematicnom i kao netko tko samo trci za raznoraznim statistikama,a za pacijente ne mari nimalo..

----------


## Leelooluna

> Leelooluna naravno da je svakom ishod njegovog postupka uvijek na prvom mjestu i najbitniji,ali treba pogledati i siru sliku...jer stvari za koje se ne borimo nikada nece niti zazivjeti...da nismo recimo trubili po forumu i neki od nas samoinicijativno gnjavili doktore da nas pregledaju na 2dc prije stimulacije  tko zna bi li im taj kontrolni pregled ikad postao praksa...da ne govorim gdje bi bili da nije bilo borbe protiv Milinovica i njegovog zakona...ja u KBC-u nisam zadovoljna ponasanjem profesorice i mislim da na svaki njen pokusaj zakidanja nekako treba reagirati jer se ona u jako puno navrata pokazala problematicnom i kao netko tko samo trci za raznoraznim statistikama,a za pacijente ne mari nimalo..


E to se slazem.Necu sad ulaziti u detalje ali,da.Spasila sam se kad me na et docekao drugi,divan dr.Jer mi je ona dala 5 dana briga i razmisljanja.Al dobro,sto je tu je. Meni je ustvari najveci problem sto zivim u selendri koja se naziva gradom i kojoj gravitira ogroman broj ljudi...a postoji samo 1 mpo dr i to iskljucivo zahvaljujuci svom entuzijazmu,radi samo inseminacije....Druge boli briga,za korak vise  sluha nema jer desnicarska politika i crkva rules (bez obzira koliko to neki negirali),a mi svi moramo putovati i raditi zivu pretumbaciju od zivota da bi uopce imali normalnu lijecnicku skrb.Tako da,Rijeci skidam kapu sto se uopce izborila za svoju humanu...A i ruku na srce,druga dva dr i sestre su divni!

----------


## pak

Ja cu se samo sloziti sa Inesz i Red.
I eto cudim se da Rijeka ima problem sa viskom zamtznutih embrija jer sam stekla dojam pa i malo se zamislila nije li neko posebno negativno  zracenje u ovom djelu Hr. kad je tako ucestala pojava ne dolaziti do et-a ili od 10-ak stanica za et ostane 1-2 j.s. a ostale se ne oplode.  I tu definitivno ne mislim na sebe vec na one na koje sam sretala iz mjeseca u mjesec sa istom sudbinom.
Cure u iscekivanju sretno,  nije nikome u interesu ovdje plasiti vas  ali informirajte se jer postupci se brzo istrose i nitko se nece zauzeti za vas vise od vas samih.

----------


## BigBlue

Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima u postupku! Sretno cure za puno pozitivnih ß i dobrih trudnoća prije ljetne stanke!

@*Leelooluna*  vidim da se razvila rasprava na riječkom pdf-u, pa sam ti odgovorila tamo. Mazi bušu i sretno!

----------


## Leelooluna

Big Blue hvala ti,voljela bih tvojim stopama po ovom pitanju  :Wink:

----------


## ljube555

Pozdrav cure, u sub.drugi uzv i u pon.punkcija..... Danas bas bilo lijepo gore na vv bez guzve....

----------


## Katjuša

vidim da smo Leelooluna i ja imale sličnu situaciju, sa zamrzavanjem stanica. Koliko god sam mislila da sam stvarno dobro informirana o ovome svemu, toliko je očito da nisam bila o zamrzavanju stanica. Ljuta sam na sebe između ostalog, ali sad mi preostaje nadati se dalje u ovom ciklusu, da će biti uspješan, da će biti koji smrzlić, i ako opet dođem do potrebe za stimuliranim ivf-om, da budem pametnija.

----------


## bubekica

ljube, zar si odmah iduci ciklus opet isla u postupak? Opet prirodnjak ili?

----------


## eryngium

> vidim da smo Leelooluna i ja imale sličnu situaciju, sa zamrzavanjem stanica. Koliko god sam mislila da sam stvarno dobro informirana o ovome svemu, toliko je očito da nisam bila o zamrzavanju stanica. Ljuta sam na sebe između ostalog, ali sad mi preostaje nadati se dalje u ovom ciklusu, da će biti uspješan, da će biti koji smrzlić, i ako opet dođem do potrebe za stimuliranim ivf-om, da budem pametnija.


Ne grizi se oko toga. Svi učimo na greškama, ako imamo sreće na tuđim ako ne, na svojim. Bitno je da naučimo. Držim vam fige svima u postupcima!

----------


## ljube555

> ljube, zar si odmah iduci ciklus opet isla u postupak? Opet prirodnjak ili?


Bubekica jesam odmah i prirodni.....

----------


## eryngium

> Ja cu se samo sloziti sa Inesz i Red.
> I eto cudim se da Rijeka ima problem sa viskom zamtznutih embrija jer sam stekla dojam pa i malo se zamislila nije li neko posebno negativno  zracenje u ovom djelu Hr. kad je tako ucestala pojava ne dolaziti do et-a ili od 10-ak stanica za et ostane 1-2 j.s. a ostale se ne oplode.  I tu definitivno ne mislim na sebe vec na one na koje sam sretala iz mjeseca u mjesec sa istom sudbinom.
> Cure u iscekivanju sretno,  nije nikome u interesu ovdje plasiti vas  ali informirajte se jer postupci se brzo istrose i nitko se nece zauzeti za vas vise od vas samih.


X na ovo.
Ostala sam  :Shock:  kad sam vidjela koliko cura dobije možda 1-2 embrija za transfer od cca 10ak stanica. Cura što je bila sa mnom u sobi nakon transfera je od 9 stanica dobila 3.dan jedan 4-stanični i jedan 2-stanični embrij. Onda po drugim ustanovama gdje ima parova s dijagnozam azoo dođe do transfera 2 blastice i ne mogu se oteti dojmu da netko fušari ili je stvarno kod nas loše zračenje u pitanju (ipak je nuklearna medicina s gama zračenjem direkt ispod humane, možda je do toga).

----------


## Leelooluna

> vidim da smo Leelooluna i ja imale sličnu situaciju, sa zamrzavanjem stanica. Koliko god sam mislila da sam stvarno dobro informirana o ovome svemu, toliko je očito da nisam bila o zamrzavanju stanica. Ljuta sam na sebe između ostalog, ali sad mi preostaje nadati se dalje u ovom ciklusu, da će biti uspješan, da će biti koji smrzlić, i ako opet dođem do potrebe za stimuliranim ivf-om, da budem pametnija.


Ma slozila bih se i ja s ovime na kraju cijele price. Dobila sam ok br embrija s obzirom ma oplođene,ali ostaje pitanje sto sad s tim zaleđenim,mogle su i one biti embriji?U svakom sl,dođe li do 2.stimulacije trazit cu 12.

----------


## ljube555

Dal ima cura koji bi imali u pon.punkciju na vv?????

----------


## sisak

Leelooluna kak se osjecas danas? Ja imam osjecaj kao da cu dobit svaki tren..

----------


## Leelooluna

Ja isto!I to jucer cijeli dan,a cini mi se da  i danas...I bas mi je nekako bed zbog toga???

----------


## darmar

evo i mene, jučer bio transfer, imamo na čuvanju dvije blastice  :Smile: , kaže dr. jedna odlična a druga vrlodobra ako smo spremni na blizance  :Smile: , pa u Božije ruke :Smile:  Beta je 10.07., a u pon.ćemo zvati da vidimo jesu li išta zamrznuli, jer jučer ujutro su još četiri embrija bila na domak blastica, pa su ih ostavili da vide do popodne. 
 sretno svima ~~~~~~~~

----------


## sisak

Super Darmar, drzim  :fige:  za mrvice..Leelooluna i meni je bed, ali opet se nadam da je sve OK

----------


## Leelooluna

Super Damar,sretno i ~~~~~~~~~~~! Sisak ja ti svakih 5 min mislim razlicito o tim grcevima.Mozda ima neka od cura na forumu koja je to prosla a da je zavrsilo s poz betom?

----------


## žužy

darmar,sretno i  :fige:  do neba za plusek!

Leelooluna,več je brdo cura pisalo da su im pms bolovi bili jedini neki simptom u periodu nakon transfera. Evo i meni,odma koji dnt mi je dolje strujalo kao kad dobijem mengu samo malo slabije. I ništa drugo.
Sretno cure!  :pivo:

----------


## ljube555

U pon.punkcija..... Nadam se da ne popucaju.... Jedan je bas velik danas bio.....

----------


## žužy

ljube,sretno!
Koliko folikula brojite?

----------


## Katjuša

Darmar super vijesti! Navijam i za smrzlice  :Shock: 
Cure sretno svima i neka se zaredaju plusici  :Smile:

----------


## laura33

*Darmar* - sretno, ma ovaj put će sigurno uspijeti!!!  :fige:  za plusić za koji dan!  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> ljube,sretno!
> Koliko folikula brojite?


Hvala puno... Pa zasad imam cetiri... Tri od 18mm i nazalost jedan od 21mm za koji mislim da nece docekati  punkciju....

----------


## sisak

Cure moje, ja jutros napravila test i pokazao odmah plusic....joj ni sama neznam kako se osjecam...sutra definitivno idem vaditi betu!!!

----------


## darmar

cure hvala na pozitivnim vibrama i željama, nadamo se pozitvnoj beti  :Smile: 
sisak super, brava  :Smile:  čestitam ~~~~~~~

----------


## sisak

> cure hvala na pozitivnim vibrama i željama, nadamo se pozitvnoj beti 
> sisak super, brava  čestitam ~~~~~~~


Hvala draga i ja tebi i svim curama od srca zelim ogromne bete i puno ~~~~~~~~!!!!

----------


## Katjuša

*sisak* čestitam na plusiću! I vibram jako za betu sutra  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leelooluna

Sisak čestitke od srca!Bit će beta lijepa velika!Ja se još me usudim radit testić,malo me frka....

----------


## sisak

Hvala cure!! I mene je Leelooluna bilo i onda
 ni sama nisam vjerovala da je plus, isla budit mm i on veli pa plus je, cijelo vrijeme ti govorim da si trudna
, tako da i oni nekad nesto znaju

----------


## sisak

Hvala cure!! I mene je Leelooluna bilo i onda
 ni sama nisam vjerovala da je plus, isla budit mm i on veli pa plus je, cijelo vrijeme ti govorim da si trudna
, tako da i oni nekad nesto znaju

----------


## Leelooluna

A moj je jedan zbunjen,posto ja stalno kukam da cu dobiti.A stvarno imam pritiske dolje ko da upravo stize m.Koji test si radila,da znam ako ja odlucim?  :Wink:

----------


## sisak

> A moj je jedan zbunjen,posto ja stalno kukam da cu dobiti.A stvarno imam pritiske dolje ko da upravo stize m.Koji test si radila,da znam ako ja odlucim?


I ja ti se tako osjecam i vidis da to nista ne znaci. Clearblue plus, pise ti na njemu da ga mozes koristit 4 dana prije ocekivane m

----------


## žužy

sisak,čestitam!
i  :fige:  za lijepu beticu!

----------


## laura33

*Sisak* - čestitkei od mene!  :Smile: 

*Leelooluna* -  :fige:  za plusić!

----------


## iva777

> Cure moje, ja jutros napravila test i pokazao odmah plusic....joj ni sama neznam kako se osjecam...sutra definitivno idem vaditi betu!!!


Super sisak!! 
~~~~~~~~~~za sutrasnju betu!!

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## eryngium

Sisak, čestitam! 
Darmar i Leelooluna  :fige: !!!

----------


## Mury

Evo sam navratila pozeljeti puno srece svima u iscekivanju punkcija,ET,beta,uzv...a posebne vibre idu Darmar i Plavom oku  :Heart:

----------


## mona22

> Sisak, čestitam! 
> Darmar i Leelooluna !!!


X

----------


## darmar

cure hvala svima, vaše vibrice djeluju pozitivno  :Smile: 
evo su nam javili iz Mb da imamo zamrznuta 3 embrija u stadiju blastice  :Smile: 
...presretni idemo za Mostar....

sretno svim čekalicama koječega  :grouphug:

----------


## mostarka86

> cure hvala svima, vaše vibrice djeluju pozitivno 
> evo su nam javili iz Mb da imamo zamrznuta 3 embrija u stadiju blastice 
> ...presretni idemo za Mostar....
> 
> sretno svim čekalicama koječega


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  znači, presretna sam  :Smile:  čuvam fige jakoooo, najjačeeeee  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

*darmar* prelijepe vijesti  :Smile: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Leelooluna

Hvala cure,sretno svima!  :Smile:  Ja se jos ne usudim testic,dosta mi je minusa nekako....U cetvrtak cu raditi betu..

----------


## sisak

Cestitam darmar, prekrasne vijesti!!!! I ja sam danas sretna, moja beta je 135!!!

----------


## sisak

Cestitam darmar, prekrasne vijesti!!!! I ja sam danas sretna, moja beta je 135!!!

----------


## bubekica

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/87807-N...holoske-pomoci!!!!!

podizem!

----------


## bubekica

*sisak* cestitam od srca!

----------


## Leelooluna

Darmar cestitke,Sisak bravoooooo! Predivna betica,zelim ti lijepu i mirnu trudnocu!

----------


## Katjuša

Darmar super vijesti! Cestitke
sisak bravo za betu  :Smile: 
Mene ne zovu za smrzlice pa me pomalo napusta nada  :Sad:

----------


## laura33

*Darmar*- prekrasne vijesti, eto samo neka nastavi sve ici u tom smjeru. Sretno vam i dalje!  :Smile: 

*Sisak*- cestitke i tebi!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Leelooluna

Kako sam luda.Kao bed mi radit test,a imala doma 1 ovulacijski.I napravila ga (s 5.urinom od jutros) i pozitivan je.E sad dal to nesto znaci il ne....

----------


## eryngium

> Kako sam luda.Kao bed mi radit test,a imala doma 1 ovulacijski.I napravila ga (s 5.urinom od jutros) i pozitivan je.E sad dal to nesto znaci il ne....


Znači, znači, i te kako znači! Čestitam!!!

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Leelooluna

Joooj da bar! Mislim da ce ipak pasri neki testic pa javim...

----------


## eryngium

> Joooj da bar! Mislim da ce ipak pasri neki testic pa javim...


Vjeruj mi, isto sam prvo testirala s lh trakicama jer one reagiraju i na bhcg (ista grupa hormona). Testovi za trudnoću su visoko specifični samo za bhcg. Lh nisu tako selektivni. Evo i zašto:

_"An ovulation test works by detecting the surge in luteinizing hormone (LH) that precedes ovulation. Pregnancy tests work by detecting the presence of human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) in your urine. Interestingly, hCG and LH are both known scientifically as glycoproteins, which simply means that these hormones are made up of a protein with a sugar attached to it. Of even greater interest for this discussion, is the fact that the protein parts of hCG and LH look very similar. So similar, in fact, a standard ovulation test (OPK) is unable to distinguish between LH and hCG in your urine. Therefore, if you have enough of either of the two hormones (LH or hCG) in your urine at the time you test using an OPK, you will get a positive result on the OPK."_

----------


## eryngium

> Darmar super vijesti! Cestitke
> sisak bravo za betu 
> Mene ne zovu za smrzlice pa me pomalo napusta nada


Zovi ti njih! 
Trebali su te informirati i da li ima i da li nema smrzlića, zar ne?  :Confused:

----------


## BigBlue

darmar&sisak, čestitam! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje
leelooluna, ajde upazari testić, pišni i javi :Wink:  nemoj čekati četvrtak za ß ako je pozitivan test, ponavljati ćeš za 2 dana, pa te lovi vikend

katjuša, vibram da je samo njihova inercija u pitanju. zovi ih, moraju ti reći! drži se!

----------


## sisak

> Joooj da bar! Mislim da ce ipak pasri neki testic pa javim...


Ajde draga, uzmi taj test i napravi ga. Strašno mi je drago zbog tebe... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## KIKLA123

Pozdrav svima!! Ja nisam jako,jako dugo pisala!! Sretno svima u postupcima..
Moj zadnji postupak je bio 2012,to mi je bila 10 stimulacija (+prirodnjaci,klomifenski)i moj 5stanicni zmaj sad ima 2,5 godine!!! Prije toga je zbilja bilo svasta,ab,biokemijske trudnoce,ostanak bez transfera,"savrsenih blastica",cak sam bila onaj sreckovic sa duplom trudnocom jednom u maternici a drugom u jajovodu!! 2010 radila amh i da je bio 2!! U tom trenutku sam samoj sebi rekla pa ti neces uspjet!! Toliko sam tulila da mi se baka digla u tramvaju!! Al me je dr.Radoncic utjesio,da dok imam antralaca i 32 godine tad,da imam sansu!! Trudnoca mi je bila teska i stresna,mirovanje,tokoliza, usla u japankama u bolnicu izasla u cizmama sa bebicom!! I nakon svega smo se dogovorili bez obzira na zelju za drugim djetetom da ne bumo isli vise u postupke!! I zamislite ja ostala prirodno trudna,sad smo 16tj.uz sve jedan jajovod,ovulaciju na jajniku bez jajovoda,muz OAT,amh 2 bio prije 5 godina..godine i godine muke!! Ma nekako ne vjerujem samoj sebi jos da bu mi zmaj dobio bracu ili seku!! Dug nam je put jos i sve me strah veselju!! Al eto bas sam vam ukratko htjela ispricat i podjelit sa vama..Jer neplodnost boli i ostane ispod koze i kad dobijes dijete,ja nikad necu moc tu tugu zaboravit kroz koju sam prosla u zelji za djetetom!! 
Sretno svima

----------


## Leelooluna

Kupila first sign duo u dm-u,sad se testirala,jedva sam se uspjela popiskiti i imam 2.crtu!Blijeda je ali se dobro vidi,za razliku od svih onih testova prije.Ujutro cu jos jedan i idem vadit betu! Sad me vec toliko strah oko bete! Nadam se da ovo nije lazna nada.Jos ne vjerujem.

----------


## una99

KIKLA123  :Zaljubljen:  prekrasno, čestitam draga

----------


## orange80

super priča Kikla  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

zna se to desiti da nakon 100 muka da zatrudniš s prvim, drugo se desi ko od šale,
ima nešto i u tome da trudnoća sredi hormone i da je lakše ostati T ubrzo nakon
rođenja djeteta....

šta je da je, super da je takav ishod!

----------


## sisak

Ma draga moja, bit ce ti ogromna beta i sve ce biti OK. Ja opet u srijedu idem vadit betu...

----------


## suncokret19

jučer sam počela s pikanjem Puregon i imam jedno pitanje. Svaki dan treba pikati u drugu stranu trbuha ili? Zaboravila sam pitati sestru dok mi je davala lijek.   :Smile:

----------


## Leelooluna

> Ma draga moja, bit ce ti ogromna beta i sve ce biti OK. Ja opet u srijedu idem vadit betu...


Joj nadam se! Mislim da cu ja vadit najkasnije u srijedu isto.Sutra ujutro odradim jos jedan testic posto ga imam doma.Jesi ti vadila privatno ili u bolnici?  Ne znam je li ovaj kucni test moze pokazati 2.crtu zbog ostataka stoperice?Ona navodno ispari kroz 14 dana a danas je 14 dana od punkcije,dakle stoperica je bila prije?

----------


## Leelooluna

> jučer sam počela s pikanjem Puregon i imam jedno pitanje. Svaki dan treba pikati u drugu stranu trbuha ili? Zaboravila sam pitati sestru dok mi je davala lijek.


Ja sam uglavnom pazila da nije na istom podrucju,a strane vise manje cini mi se....

----------


## bubekica

> Joj nadam se! Mislim da cu ja vadit najkasnije u srijedu isto.Sutra ujutro odradim jos jedan testic posto ga imam doma.Jesi ti vadila privatno ili u bolnici?  Ne znam je li ovaj kucni test moze pokazati 2.crtu zbog ostataka stoperice?Ona navodno ispari kroz 14 dana a danas je 14 dana od punkcije,dakle stoperica je bila prije?


Stoperica izadje za cca tjedan dana, tako da si bez brige.
Cestitam!  :Smile:

----------


## eryngium

*Leelooluna*-sam ti rekla!?! Nema šanse da ti je test pozitivan zbog štoperice. S obzirom da je prošlo 15-16 dana, nju si odavno ispiškila. Odi vaditi betu, bit će to lijepa brojka.  :fige:  za troznamenkastu cifru!


*KIKLA123*-kakva divna priča! Čestitam!

----------


## ljube555

pozzzz....  punkcija prosla bez boli.... sve u najboljem redu... 4folikula i 4 JS... U srijedu idem da vidim dal sve ok...

----------


## Icsi

Punkcija bez boli?
To opća anestezija?
Sretno dalje.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Medeja

> jučer sam počela s pikanjem Puregon i imam jedno pitanje. Svaki dan treba pikati u drugu stranu trbuha ili? Zaboravila sam pitati sestru dok mi je davala lijek.


Ja sam se uvijek pikala na istu stranu. Tako mi je bilo lakse.

----------


## Katjuša

> Zovi ti njih! 
> Trebali su te informirati i da li ima i da li nema smrzlića, zar ne?





> katjuša, vibram da je samo njihova inercija u pitanju. zovi ih, moraju ti reći! drži se!


Nisu zvali iz laboratorija, provjerila sam danas sa sestrom, imaju dobar broj telefona (nadala sam se očajno da možda imaju neki krivi), i na transferu i danas su rekli da ako ima smrzlića zovu, ako ne, ne. Zasad stajem s ovom pričom, i trudim se biti pozitivna u iščekivanju testa/bete. Nakon toga ću vidjeti što i kako..

*LeeLooluna* čestitke na plusiću!  :Very Happy:  bravo  :Smile: 
*Kikla123* prekrasna priča  :Heart: 
*ljube* drago mi je za dobro iskustvo sa punkcije, vibramo sad dalje za stanice!

----------


## Mury

Kikl

----------


## Mury

Kikl,prekrsne vijesti  :Heart: ...zelim ti savrsenu trudnocu do kraja!
Darmar,sve dobre vibre svijeta ti saljem~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ginger

ajme Kikla123 pa ovo je predivna vijest  :Heart: 
cestitam draga i nek ovaj put bude bezbrizna i uredna trudnoca do kraja!

orange, cestitam!

ljube555, sori, upadam ko padobranac - kako prirodnjak sa 4 js?
tu je ipak bilo neke stimulacije, ili?

svima ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ljube555

> ajme Kikla123 pa ovo je predivna vijest 
> cestitam draga i nek ovaj put bude bezbrizna i uredna trudnoca do kraja!
> 
> orange, cestitam!
> 
> ljube555, sori, upadam ko padobranac - kako prirodnjak sa 4 js?
> tu je ipak bilo neke stimulacije, ili?
> 
> svima ~~~~~~~~~~


Prvi sam prirodni imala 5JS.... A sada 4 JS

----------


## suncokret19

hvala na odgovorima!   :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Ljube, ginger, to su klomifenski ciklusi, oni se na vv racunaju kao prirodnjak.

----------


## Medeja

Da, jos je i meni bilo cudno, kako prirodni ciklus, a tako puno jajnih stanica.
Moj drugi aih je bio samo s klomifenima, a to su ubrojili kao slabu stimulaciju.

Drzim fige da se ovaj put primi.
Ljube, kada ces saznati jesu li se oplodile?

----------


## Leelooluna

Joj meni se situacija nikako ne sviđa.Jutros radila drugu tu trakicu i opet je druga crta,ali jednako bljedunjava ko jucer.A da je neka rastuca beta,sigurno bi i crta jacala.Tako da nije jos to to...Odoh sad vadit betu da rijesimo misterij,rezultati su popodne pa javim...

----------


## bubicazubica

Leelooluna-neka današnja beta bude velika!!!!
Čestitke novim plusićima!!!!!!!!!
od jučer sam inkubator 2-ma smznutim blasticama-kaže teta bilogica"savršenima,kao i što su bile i svježe"...
živi bili pa vidjeli-dobila čuda toga od terapije-utriće,duphiće,estrofem+fragmin+aspirin(+ folacin)
Svim curama sretno do neba!!!!!!! :grouphug:

----------


## žužy

Sretno bubice!!  :fige: 
Leelooluna,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku taman betu! Nek te testovi ne obeshrabre.
ljube,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu oplodnju!
Kikla,čestitam od sveg srca! Prekrasne vijesti :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> Sretno bubice!! 
> Leelooluna,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku taman betu! Nek te testovi ne obeshrabre.
> ljube,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu oplodnju!
> Kikla,čestitam od sveg srca! Prekrasne vijesti


Hvala puno!!!  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> Da, jos je i meni bilo cudno, kako prirodni ciklus, a tako puno jajnih stanica.
> Moj drugi aih je bio samo s klomifenima, a to su ubrojili kao slabu stimulaciju.
> 
> Drzim fige da se ovaj put primi.
> Ljube, kada ces saznati jesu li se oplodile?


Suutra sam gore na VV...

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, ginger, to su klomifenski ciklusi, oni se na vv racunaju kao prirodnjak.


Pa znam ja da to prirodni.... Samo klomifen 3×1  5dana

----------


## miuta821

Ljube 555 sretno ja u subotu idem na et

----------


## Leelooluna

Hvala vam cure.Sretno svim cekalicama!

----------


## bubicazubica

:Heart: hvala!!!




> Sretno bubice!! 
> Leelooluna,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku taman betu! Nek te testovi ne obeshrabre.
> ljube,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu oplodnju!
> Kikla,čestitam od sveg srca! Prekrasne vijesti

----------


## Ginger

> Ljube, ginger, to su klomifenski ciklusi, oni se na vv racunaju kao prirodnjak.


Da, ali to nije prirodnjak, jer je ipak koristena stimulacija
Bez obzira sto oni racunaju tak (i dobro da racunaju), al to je zapravo nesto ko polustimulirani
Pravi prirodnjak je bez ikakve stimulacije, samo stoperica
Al nadam se da ce tako racunati i dalje

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube 555 sretno ja u subotu idem na et


Hvala, draga.... I tebi zelim svu srecu....

----------


## darmar

Katjuša  :grouphug: 
ljube 55 ~~~~~~za tulum u labu  :Smile: ;
sisak super za betu,čestitam~~~~~ neka se lijepo podupla; 
leelooluna čestitke na plusu, navijam za betu~~~~~~;
suncokret19 sretno s pikanjem, meni su u Mb rekli jedan dan s  jedne strane drugi dan s druge strane, pa sada, ima li to veze ne znam...;
bubicazubica da ovaj transfer bude dobitni, sretnooo

hvala svima na podršci, i evo za sve čekalice, ako sam nekoga izostavila ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Leelooluna

Ne mogu vjerovati,beta mi je 227.7!Jos mi se cini da je greska u labu!

----------


## iva777

> Ne mogu vjerovati,beta mi je 227.7!Jos mi se cini da je greska u labu!


Woooow!!Ceeeestitam !!!!! Od srca!!!!! 
: D :D :D

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## iva777

> pozzzz....  punkcija prosla bez boli.... sve u najboljem redu... 4folikula i 4 JS... U srijedu idem da vidim dal sve ok...


Bravo ljube!! Drzim fige da bude sve kako treba !!sretno

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Katjuša

čestitam *Leelooluna*!! Super beta  :Very Happy: 
*bubice* sretno!!

----------


## Leelooluna

Hvala vam drage moje,zelim vam svima velike bete od srca!

----------


## sisak

Cestitam mila, jesam ti rekla da ce sve biti OK!!!!

----------


## BigBlue

Čestitam Leelooluna! Koji je to dpo, dnt?

----------


## žužy

> Ne mogu vjerovati,beta mi je 227.7!Jos mi se cini da je greska u labu!


Čestitam! Aha,si vidla :Very Happy:

----------


## eryngium

> Ne mogu vjerovati,beta mi je 227.7!Jos mi se cini da je greska u labu!


Jesam ti rekla da će tako biti!?!  :Very Happy:  Meni je isto bhcg trakica bila svijetlija nego ona od lh. Mislim da je stvar u različitoj osjetljivosti.

Bubicazubica sretno!  :fige: 

Ljube ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra!

----------


## darmar

leelooluna čestitam, super beta  :Very Happy: , želim ti da do kraja trudnoće sve bude školski  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> Bravo ljube!! Drzim fige da bude sve kako treba !!sretno
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk


hvala draga!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Leelooluna

> Čestitam Leelooluna! Koji je to dpo, dnt?


10.dpt/15.dpo.
Cure drage bile ste stvarno puno optimisticnije od mene u mom slucaju,hvala vam na podrsci,samo da sad sve dalje bude u redu.
Vibram dalje da bude jos dobrih beta!
Bubicazubica,Katjuša,Miuta,Ljube,Darmar i ako sam jos nekoga slucajno izostavila ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ljube555

pozdrav, danas nije bilo transfera... transfer ce biti u subotu 5dan....

----------


## Medeja

Ljube, jesu li se oplodile sve js?
Cekaj, zar si putovala iz varazdina da bi ti rekli da danas nema transfera?

----------


## ljube555

svi su oplodeni i lijepi i rekla da idemo do blastocista.... jesam putovala i cekala.....

----------


## iva777

> pozdrav, danas nije bilo transfera... transfer ce biti u subotu 5dan....


Ljube bit ce blastice !!! Jojj drzim fige na najjace!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~ kiss kiss

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

nazalost, bojim se da je to putovanje neizbjezno, jer on ih pogledaju na dan planiranog transfera ujutro. da se lose razvijaju, bio bi transfer, ne bi stigla doci.

*ljube555* sretno!!! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Medeja

Ljube, drzim fige!
Meni je to neobicno jer u Vg znas dan prije hoce li biti transfer trodnevnih ili ce cekati to blastica.
I svaki dan mozemo zvati i raspitati se o napretku embrija.
Zato mi je cudno. Nisam navikla.

----------


## sisak

Evo curke, moja beta se školski dupla, danas je 272. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## darmar

ljube super za blastice  :Smile: 
sisak bravo, čestitam, neka sve ide do kraja školski~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## miuta821

> Evo curke, moja beta se školski dupla, danas je 272.


Superrr cuvajse neka bude sve ok

----------


## bubekica

> Ljube, drzim fige!
> Meni je to neobicno jer u Vg znas dan prije hoce li biti transfer trodnevnih ili ce cekati to blastica.
> I svaki dan mozemo zvati i raspitati se o napretku embrija.
> Zato mi je cudno. Nisam navikla.


Mozda ih u vg gledaju svaki dan. To se ne preporuca bas.

----------


## bubekica

> Evo curke, moja beta se školski dupla, danas je 272.


Weeeheee!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leelooluna

Super Ljube,bit ce to divne blastice!
Sisak jeeeeeeeeeee!Ja cu sutra na "duplanje".Nadam se da ce biti ok!

----------


## BigBlue

Bravo cure! Kakve prekrasne vijesti za početak dugog, toplog ljeta! Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za pozitivno dalje!

Kikla, prekrasna priča  :Zaljubljen:  Daj je molim te zalijepi i na ovu u temu: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/11635-Naše-priče Bilo bi šteta da se izgubi u moru postova na odbrojavanju....

----------


## suncokret19

Moram se izjadat jer više neznam što napraviti.. nakon skoro 7mjeseci od aspiracije i zamrznute blastice, nakon krvi i znoja da po preporuci doktora ja smršavim 17kg, nakon prve menstruacije u životu pa onda i druge, nakon sve psihičke boli evo mi konačno krenuli sa stimulacijom!!! kad se meni prije neka 3tjedna pojavio osip na laktovima što mi je sada prešlo u nekakvu akutnu urtikariju  izazvanu bogzna čime!!! Napomenula doktorima da se spremamo na postupak i zako koristom neku blažu kozmetiku ali meni to i ne prolazi. U subotu imamo prvu folikulometroju i ja sam očajna da će nešto biti odgođeno zbog te alergije. možda se kroz nekoliko dana počne smirivati od ovih krema novih što sam dobila,ali za sad još ništa.
Što vi mislite? samo mi suze nadolaze jer sam se nadala,naravno glupa ja, da za 10godišnjicu veze budemo u troje   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Icsi

Mislim da to ne bi trebalo utjecati na postupak.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## orange80

> Moram se izjadat jer više neznam što napraviti.. nakon skoro 7mjeseci od aspiracije i zamrznute blastice, nakon krvi i znoja da po preporuci doktora ja smršavim 17kg, nakon prve menstruacije u životu pa onda i druge, nakon sve psihičke boli evo mi konačno krenuli sa stimulacijom!!! kad se meni prije neka 3tjedna pojavio osip na laktovima što mi je sada prešlo u nekakvu akutnu urtikariju  izazvanu bogzna čime!!! Napomenula doktorima da se spremamo na postupak i zako koristom neku blažu kozmetiku ali meni to i ne prolazi. U subotu imamo prvu folikulometroju i ja sam očajna da će nešto biti odgođeno zbog te alergije. možda se kroz nekoliko dana počne smirivati od ovih krema novih što sam dobila,ali za sad još ništa.
> Što vi mislite? samo mi suze nadolaze jer sam se nadala,naravno glupa ja, da za 10godišnjicu veze budemo u troje


draga, ak te baš jako ne svrbi i nisu ranice, i ak baš ne koristiš kortikosteroide,
pa što bi ti to smetalo za postupak.

gle, ak ćeš čekat da se sve posloži, teško ćeš dočekati takav mjesec,
mislim, nekad dobiješ virozu ili mm treba na put, pa ovo pa ono,
svaki mjesec je nešto.

dočekala si red za postupak, smiri se i lijepo nastavi...

ja recimo od utrogestana imam takvu reakciju dolje da mi je sve upaljeno, svrbi i peče do boli,
imam ranice i problem mi je sjediti (a sjedim cijeli dan),
danas sam imala prezentaciju pred 50 ljudi, a mene svrbi i peče dolje katastrofa,
ali kaj mogu, moram trpit...

jesi probala poizbaciti hranu koja bi ti to mogla izazvati?

----------


## BigBlue

suncokret imaš pp

----------


## Medeja

Suncokret, ja sam dosta smrsavila prije nekoliko godina i razvila alergiju na konzervanse, bojila u hrani i na neku hranu (npr.jagode).
Najjednostavnije ces se urtikarije rijesiti ako dan-dva drzis dijetu - cista riza ili tjestenina bez icega, meso, jaja i sir nikako ne jesti jer pojacavaju reakciju. Probaj s onim vocnim kockama da sto prije ocistis organizam (Ortisan - mogu se naci u biljnim ljekarnama i dm-u)
Mozda si nesto novo jela, neku hranu koju inace ne jedes.

----------


## suncokret19

Hvala vam na ohrabrenju i savjetima, sad mi je već puno lakše. 
Prije 3 tjedna sam imala suhu kožu na laktovima i okolo sitne mjehuriće. Moja doktorica mi je dala beloderm i suha koža se smirila a mjehurići su se širili. Onda mi je dala rinolan koji sam pila 4 dana dok nisam počela s puregonom. Jučer sam bila kod privatne dermatologice i dala mi je posebne kreme, gel i neki puder i to koristim. To je sad tek jedan dan ali zasad pomaka nema. Dala mi je upute i o prehrani i toga se od danas i držim. Sutra još planiram i izbaciti i kavu i mlijeku. I čim manje biti na suncu. a onda ćemo vidjeti. svrbi, crveno je, širi se.. imam samo po rukama i nogama, ostali dijelovi tijela su za sad ok.. trbuh je čist tako da tu pikam puregon. 
Misliti da u subotu moram mpo doktoru reći za to ili ne?

----------


## suncokret19

Znam da nema savršenog postupka, uvjerila sam se u to i sama! baš je kod mene i slučaj da je uvijek baš nešto! nije da očekujem i zamišljam da ću odmah iz prvog pokušaja ostati trudna, ali uvijek kad krećemo uvijek nešto!
nadam se da će to biti jedna od onih sretnih priča koje tu čitam..  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Katjuša

sisak super za betu 
ljube ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za blastice  :Wink:

----------


## Katjuša

*suncokret* ja bi na tvom mjestu rekla i mpo doktoru, da zna..  :Wink:  Nadam se da će ti se brzo smiriti reakcija

----------


## Icsi

> nije da očekujem i zamišljam da ću odmah iz prvog pokušaja ostati trudna
> ..


Naravno da očekuješ i zamišljaš. Zašto ne bi?
Kao i što smo sve mi očekivale kad smo ulazile u postupak.
Ja sam jedna od sretnica kojoj je uspjelo iz prve, poznajem još takvih parova.
Zašto i ti ne bi bila među nama?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> sisak super za betu 
> ljube ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za blastice


hvala puno....

----------


## orange80

> Hvala vam na ohrabrenju i savjetima, sad mi je već puno lakše. 
> Prije 3 tjedna sam imala suhu kožu na laktovima i okolo sitne mjehuriće. Moja doktorica mi je dala beloderm i suha koža se smirila a mjehurići su se širili. Onda mi je dala rinolan koji sam pila 4 dana dok nisam počela s puregonom. Jučer sam bila kod privatne dermatologice i dala mi je posebne kreme, gel i neki puder i to koristim. To je sad tek jedan dan ali zasad pomaka nema. Dala mi je upute i o prehrani i toga se od danas i držim. Sutra još planiram i izbaciti i kavu i mlijeku. I čim manje biti na suncu. a onda ćemo vidjeti. svrbi, crveno je, širi se.. imam samo po rukama i nogama, ostali dijelovi tijela su za sad ok.. trbuh je čist tako da tu pikam puregon. 
> Misliti da u subotu moram mpo doktoru reći za to ili ne?


kaži svakako MPO-ovcu, čisto da ti srce bude na mjestu, ali ne vjerujem da će to njemu biti relevantno.

probaj poizbacati rizičnu hranu i klonit se sunca, jer su reakcije na sunce danas fakat jako česte
(a i javilo ti se je sad kad je sunce jako), ili je neka kombinacija hrane, ili od lijeka.

ali nema veze, draga, to je Murphyev zakon, uvijek neke zezancije, ali onda se često baš u takvim ciklusima,
kad smo down, i sve otpišemo i bude komplicirano, baš desi da bude uspješno  :Smile: 


sretno u postupku

----------


## plavo oko

ovdje sve pršti od divnih vijesti, nek se tako i nastavi..bravo svima i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i posebno ljube, za tulum u labu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Evo i ja nastavljam niz lijepih vijesti.. juče imala uzv.. 5+5tt, srčeko nam lijepo treperi..

Još jednom svima ~~~~~~~~~~~ i friške trudničke prašine ***************

----------


## Medeja

Plavo oko, i ja sam na 5+5 vidjela titranje.  :Heart: 

To mi je bilo tako čarobno da sam blejala u onaj ekran s nevjericom.
Nemaš dojam da je to u tebi, nevjerojatno, zar ne?
Meni je sinulo da sam trudna tek nakon tog prvog uzv.

----------


## plavo oko

medeja, meni još nije.. ko da se dešava nekom drugom, a ne meni

----------


## darmar

plavo oko super za srčeko  :Smile: ~~~~~~uživaj sada u trudnoći i svemu što ona donosi

----------


## suncokret19

Reći ću svom dr.čisto da mi savjest bude mirna.. nije mi jasno kako mi je ujutro osip svijetliji,a recimo već sad mi je krvavo crven. klonim se sunca, danas nisam još ni iz kuće izašla, valjda ni neću do večeri.
Bilo me strah jer imam i po bedrima, guzici,listovima da ne zasmeta kod aspiracije il transfera.. crne misli mrš mrš   :Smile:

----------


## Katjuša

Plavo oko bravo za srceko!  :Heart:

----------


## Katjuša

Kod mene krenulo neko krvaruckanje  :Sad:  Danas sam 8dpt, vracen 8stanicni 3.dan. Znam da ne smijem prestati sa utricima dok betom ne potvrdim.. da li ima smisla ako krvarenje nastavi sutra na 9dpt raditi betu? Jer ako nista od svega da znam prestati sa utricima..

I zadnji put sam na utrogestanu dobila mengu.. Pa jel mi progesteron nista ne produzi.. Luda sam..

----------


## Leelooluna

Plavo oko super!
Katjuša jos nije gotovo!Nemoj prestat s utricima,pricekaj betu.

Ja danas vadila betu 468.9! U utorak je bila 227.7. To je ok?

----------


## darmar

Katjuša, ne prestaji s progesteronom dok betu ne uradiš, daj Bože da je implatacijsko krvaruckanje~~~~~~~~
leelooluna, to je pravo školski duplanje, super  :Smile: 
mene glava boli a danas je 6dpt blastica, a to je kod mene uvijek PMS sindrom, uhuh....

----------


## Medeja

Katjuša, ja sam prokrvarila 7dnt trodnevnih mrva i ispalo je implantacijsko krvarenje.
Držim fige da je to to, na tvome bih mjestu u subotu vadila betu.

Leelooluna, to je izvrsna beta, pravilno duplanje!

----------


## Leelooluna

Darmar mene je nekidan 2 dana bolila glava,poludila sam.Tako da to mogu biti dobre vijesti  :Wink:

----------


## plavo oko

hvala vam, katjuša, nek je implatacijsko.. ako ćeš bit mirnija vadi betu..
Leelooluna,beta je super ne brini..

----------


## Ginger

plavo oko  :Heart:

----------


## Justme321

Pozdrav svima, 
da i vas pitam za misljenje.
I beta -13 dan od ovulacije iznosila je 14
II beta - 3 dana poslije 74
III beta - 2 dana poslije 211
kako vam se to cini,, jel to sve prenisko?

----------


## orange80

> mene glava boli a danas je 6dpt blastica, a to je kod mene uvijek PMS sindrom, uhuh....


ma i meni je to ovaj puta bio znak (krivi) da se nije primilo,
jer mene isključivo boli glava dan prije nego dobijem M, inače nikad,

a u ovom, dobitnom ciklusu, skoro svaki dan pomalo boli glava  :Confused: 

Katjuša, samo bez beda, ima još nade, samo nastavi s terapijom  :Heart: 

*Leeloona*, *Plavo oko*, bravo cure!  :Very Happy:

----------


## darmar

Leelooluna, orange80, daj Bože da slijedim vaš scenarij, ali ja se bojim da je ovo repriza svih mojih postupaka do sada. Popila sam paracetamol i apaurin, ali ne pomaže...

----------


## PapigaCapo

Pozdrav cure!
Sretno svima.
Ja sam luda, danas mi je 10dnt jednog 6stanicnog embrijica. Bas se osjecam fuj i ocekujem oni ruzni scenarij. Ne curkam, nemam spotting, nista, samo mi kruljka kao pred mengu  :Sad: . Nikad i nisam dobila pod utricima, uf. 

Katjusa, meni je prija imala spotting od mislim 9 do 11dnt, vec isplakala sudbinu, kad beta skoro 400 :Smile: . Zelim ti taj scenarij

----------


## saan

Papigacapo navijam da je ovaj dobitniiiiii... Mora jednom upaliti :Smile: 
Sretno svimaaaaaa

----------


## Katjuša

Papigacapo sretno i nadam se da te osjećaj vara, kad ćeš raditi test ili betu?  :Smile: 

što se mene tiče, nije to spotting, ima tu baš krvi (oprostite na opisu - sluzi i crvenog) i ne znam ni koliko se utrića apsorbira s obzirom na to sve..
Vidjeti ću još sutra kakvo je stanje i kad bi betu radila..

----------


## PapigaCapo

Ako ti je bas krv, mozda ti bolje popit utrogestan, nego stsvljat doli. Strpi se jos koji dan  :grouphug:  

Ja ne mogu prije nedjelje radit test jer sam primila choragon u proslu nedjelju, a treba bar 7dana da izadje iz tijela. Iako bi najradije preskocila sve i test i betu. Sad sam piskila lh traicu, jer kao moze reagirat ka test, glupa sam, jer mi je sad dosa flash svakog proslog postpka i svakog vrazjeg minusa  :Sad: . I sad me zeludac boli i place mi se i sigurna sam da ce opet bit minus.

----------


## Katjuša

Pojacalo se krvarenje skroz, menga je to.. popiti utric ne mogu jer mi bude jako lose.
Isla sam vaditi betu da znam za sigurno i da se prestanem muciti.

----------


## Katjuša

A ti se drzi i nemoj klonuti  :Wink: 
Pomalo i budi pozitivna

----------


## PapigaCapo

Katjusa, s*anje :No: , drzim fige da te beta iznenadi. 

Ja sam jucer isplakala dusu. Listala vrijednosti bete i sanjarila. Al vec sam ispalakala minus koji jos nisam popisala. Nada u podu totalno.

----------


## laura33

> Kod mene krenulo neko krvaruckanje  Danas sam 8dpt, vracen 8stanicni 3.dan. Znam da ne smijem prestati sa utricima dok betom ne potvrdim.. da li ima smisla ako krvarenje nastavi sutra na 9dpt raditi betu? Jer ako nista od svega da znam prestati sa utricima..
> 
> I zadnji put sam na utrogestanu dobila mengu.. Pa jel mi progesteron nista ne produzi.. Luda sam..


A jel ti je krvarenje svjetla krv ili onako tamnosmeđi spotting samo.
Nemoj nikako prestati uzimati terapiju dok ne izvadiš betu. Nikad neznaš, može biti implantacija. Nadam se da je!  :fige: 

Ja sam tako sad u ovom postupku zbog krvarenja koje je krenulo 6 da betu vadila 9 dan i bila je 0, tako da sam tek onda prestala sa Duphastonom.
Ja sam se isto iznenadila kad sam prokrvarila pod Duphastonom, tako da sam uz betu izvadila i progesteron koji je bio 8 što je loše.
Jedva čekam sljedeće konzultacije to ću prvo pitat, uvijek nakon svake stimulacije lutealna faza ciklusa mi je kratka...neznam zašto.

----------


## darmar

Katjuša nadajmo se da će beta biti pozitivno iznenađenje...drži se,
PapigaCapo, i ja sam jučer bilo totalno loša, jutros je malo bolje,osim sto me vilica boli za neizdrzati i se sve ispuhalo...,
Nadajmo se sve tri najboljem ishodu ...

----------


## Katjuša

Beta je ocekivano <0,1
Idemo dalje, oplakala sam sa pocetkom krvarenja tako da sam relativno ok.

----------


## Katjuša

Hvala vam cure na savjetima i optimizmu. Ali znala sam da nista od svega jer se isti scenarij ponovio iz zadnjeg postupka. Laura krvarenje je bas, crveno, sto svjetlije sto tamnije, ali nema greske.. Sad malo odmoriti i vidjeti sto i kako dalje..

----------


## Icsi

Žao mi je...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## una99

Katjuša  :Love:

----------


## darmar

Katjuša jako mi je žao :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: , isplači se i izbaci tugu iz sebe, a super da planiraš već za dalje...

----------


## žužy

Katjuša,jako mi je žao...drži se,šaljem zagrljaj.

----------


## BigBlue

> Beta je ocekivano <0,1
> Idemo dalje, oplakala sam sa pocetkom krvarenja tako da sam relativno ok.


Grlim i želim ti svu snagu za dalje  :grouphug:

----------


## laura33

> Hvala vam cure na savjetima i optimizmu. Ali znala sam da nista od svega jer se isti scenarij ponovio iz zadnjeg postupka. Laura krvarenje je bas, crveno, sto svjetlije sto tamnije, ali nema greske.. Sad malo odmoriti i vidjeti sto i kako dalje..


Zao mi je draga!  :Sad: 
Treba se da sad svakako odmoriti, srećom bar je ljeto, nije baš neka utjeha, al ono, bar se dade uživati sada u masu drugih stvari. A na jesen krećemo u nove pobjede!  :Smile:

----------


## Leelooluna

Katjuša zao mi je drzi se! Glavu gore i hrabro naprijed,mora uspjeti!

----------


## eryngium

> Hvala vam cure na savjetima i optimizmu. Ali znala sam da nista od svega jer se isti scenarij ponovio iz zadnjeg postupka. Laura krvarenje je bas, crveno, sto svjetlije sto tamnije, ali nema greske.. Sad malo odmoriti i vidjeti sto i kako dalje..


Tako sam se nadala da će ti ovaj put to biti TO...  :Sad:   :Love:

----------


## ooleot

opet ja s pitanjima... opcenita su pa necu otvarati neke druge teme, vjerujem da mi i vi ovdje mozete pomoci.
Ja sam jos relativno MPO početnik pa svašta moram pitati.
Do sada iza sebe imam jedan AIH. Još nije došao datum za ß (tek za dva dana) pa postoji neka teoretska šansa da se nešto još dogodi, iako svi testići i oni najosjetljiviji pokazuju samo jednu crticu.
Ugl. ono što mi je malo zakompliciralo život u ovom postupku je da sam sretno pila klomifene do prve FM da bi doc. odlučio ubaciti još koji menopur.
A ja početnik u pikanju pa brzo trči okolo traži igle koje nisu za slonove (btw di kupujete igle? ja obišla masu ljekarni i opce nemaju neke fine tanke, sve neke debele. A necu se s tim pikat. Ubila se od potrage da bi jedva našla i onda više nisu imali kad mi je trebalo za štopericu)
Sva sreća nije bilo privatno pa su mi odmah uvalili menopure tamo.
No.
Kako mi je jako tesko bjezati s posla i jedva sam odradila te 3 FM, razmišljam da za iduci ciklus si priustim ipak malo manje stresa i odem nekam privatno da mogu na FM ili prije ili poslije posla, a ne ovak nasumično kak već je u bolnicama.
I sad dolazimo do pitanja.
Što ako mi opet u pol ciklusa dopuni sitmulaciju malo menopurom? Mislim ovaj puta su i doslovno rekli u 14 sati da se isti dan navecer piknem.
Samo sto ako idem privatno, sama kupujem lijekove pa to malo komplicira stvari.
Jel se ti menopuri mogu tak kupiti u par sati ili se to mora naručivati? Koje je stanje sa štopericama?
kakva su vam iskustva ak ste išli privatno s tim promjenam au protokolima zbog ovakvog ili onakvog odaziva jajnika?

----------


## laura33

Ooleot - neznam iz kojeg si grada, ali u Zagrebu bilo koji lijek mozes naci u bilo koje doba.
Ne sad u svakoj ljekarni ali ima par ovih vecih koje ih imaju uvijek na zalihi. Recimo ljekarne ba trgu, ljekarna Filipovic, onda ona Mandis il kak se vec zove iza muzeja suvremene umjetnosti.

A sto se tice igala, postoje posebne za potkozno odnosno subcutano davanje, a posebne, vece za intramuskularno davanje.
Tak da lijek se dava iskljucivo sa iglom  koja je namjenjena za takvu vrstu davanja lijeka.

Korekcije terapije tokom stimulacije su uvijek moguce i spremi si za svaki slucaj zalihu materijala!  :Wink:

----------


## bubicazubica

Večer drage moje!
Prvo da tužnicama darujem jedan velikiiiiiiii :grouphug:  i pregršt pozitivnih misli za idući postupak!!!
Teško je znam,nakon svega vidjeti minus i negativnu betu-ali hrabrice moje drage,nemojte se predati!!!
Sretnicama s velikim pozitivnim,duplirajućim betama i srčekima koje trepere i kucaju- :Dancing Fever: ...od srca čestitam i neka dalje sve bude sasvim"dosadno,i školski" do samog kraja!
Ja danas brojim 4dnt;osjećaji???Do malo prije bila sam super,sretna,opuštena...a sad ko neka pokisla kokoš  :Smile: ..Trenutni imam osjećaj da cu dobit sada...grrrrrrrr
Od 2 dnt imam povremena probadanja,ništa strašno..onako,osjećam ko da me netko zareže nožem na sekundu...Počela sam kihat(jme moram se saviti da mi mrve ne ispadnu),zijevati,nesanicu da ne spominjem.
I prijavljujem plavice od fragimna..i peče za popi...

----------


## PapigaCapo

Katjusa, bas mi zao  :Sad:  

Bubica, i ja imam modrice od frsgmina, i svaki dan sve vise pece  :Sad: . 
Al daj boze da ga obe koristimo jos bar 260 dana  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Drage ženice puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima, da bude plodno ljeto

Nama je eto nedavno bio drugi Stvorendan, problema imamo još puno, sitni smo ali pravi dinamit
živo mi je sjećanje tih prvih dana a često se sjetim svih dana prije, teško je to bilo, teško. Ja bi voljela još djece ali frka je ogromna, razum kaže ne. Ko zna možda se uskoro i pridružim a ne ovako samo škicnuti povremeno

----------


## darmar

Cekalice bete, gdje ste,ima li kakvih simptoma? 
Kod mene se smirile glavobolje, a sada stomak boli kao da cu svakog trena procuriti, a danas je 8dpt blastica, beta tek 10.7.???

----------


## PapigaCapo

Meni danas 12dnt, glava me rastura, ni konjska tableta nije pomogla. 
Stomak presta bolit ka da cu procurit, jucer me ledja ubijala, sad malo manje. Inace nista drugo. Cicke ne ispuhane, nego doslvno dvi suve smokve  :Sad:

----------


## darmar

> Meni danas 12dnt, glava me rastura, ni konjska tableta nije pomogla. 
> Stomak presta bolit ka da cu procurit, jucer me ledja ubijala, sad malo manje. Inace nista drugo. Cicke ne ispuhane, nego doslvno dvi suve smokve


Kada je tebi beta? Hoces test raditi?

----------


## PapigaCapo

Trebala bi piskit ili betu radit u ponediljak, al cu sutra piskit. Ne mogu nakon testa ic radit. 
Ajme glaca ne prestaje  :Sad:  poludit cu

----------


## una99

papigac drži se,  držim ti  :fige:  za sutrašnji testić

----------


## darmar

Papiga, ja sam za glavu pila paracetamol i svakako ne vezano za to apaurin i prekjucer i danas. Nadam se da ce ti sutra test biti pozitivan, sretnoooo do neba....
Kod mene kruli li kruli u stomaku :Sad:

----------


## Leelooluna

Sretno cure! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za plusiće!

----------


## suncokret19

Veseli nastavak moje alergije: nakon tuširanja (priznam,malo je duže trajalo jer sam morala hladnom vodom smiriti svrbež od kojeg sam doslovno plakala), reakcija je bila krvavocrvene ruke i noge i oajećaj da imam knedlu u grlu i nisam mogla gutati. Odlazak na hitnu i injekcija silopena. Stanje se smirilo, ali daleko je to od dobrog.
Danas 1.folikulometrija. imamo po 4-5 folikula na svakom jajniku od 12-8 mm (PCOS). 
I ajmo još šećer na kraju mojih muka: moj dr.na bolovanju pa me preuzima drugi dr. Imam osjećaj da će ovo završiti identično 1.stimulaciji i opet odođenom trnasferu zbog hipera

----------


## darmar

Suncokret, sto kaze dr.za tu tvoju alergiju, ako ti je tako strasno,kao sto citam, zasto niste pomjerili stimulaciju?

----------


## PapigaCapo

Suncokret, kako ti izgleda ta alergija? Ko mjehurici ili?

----------


## suncokret19

tipična urtikarija..ko da na koprive staneš.. puno je bolje nakon injekcije, sad je još nešto crvenila. U ponedjeljak idem k dermatologici na kontrolu pa ćemo vidjeti.
Kako misliš promijeniti stimulaciju?

----------


## darmar

Suncokret, mislim je li dr.rekao da li ces nakon tranafera smjeti nastaviti s terapijom za alergiju, da li ce to utjecati na embrij? Pa ako bi morala prekinuti terapiju za alergiju, zasto niste pomjerili postupak-stimulaciju za neki dr.mjesec dok ti se to smanji? Laik sam u tome,ali mi eto ova pitanja  prolaze glavom...

----------


## suncokret19

u prošlom ciklusu sam bila kod mpo doktora i tada to nusam imala. Kao pto sam već napisala, počelo je samo sa suhom kožom na laktovima, a zadnjih 10-14 dana se to tako širilo, zadnjih tjedan dana je tako intenzivno. Ja to gledam stalno i mislim (nadam se) da će proći..
Više me nekako sada muči dali ćemo doći do transfera i kako če na kraju to sve završiti.. i sad nek nebudem pod stresim   :Sad:

----------


## sisak

> u prošlom ciklusu sam bila kod mpo doktora i tada to nusam imala. Kao pto sam već napisala, počelo je samo sa suhom kožom na laktovima, a zadnjih 10-14 dana se to tako širilo, zadnjih tjedan dana je tako intenzivno. Ja to gledam stalno i mislim (nadam se) da će proći..
> Više me nekako sada muči dali ćemo doći do transfera i kako če na kraju to sve završiti.. i sad nek nebudem pod stresim


Draga moja ja bi ti savjetovala da sve lijepo ispricas doktorima, pogotovo sa farmakologom oko uzimanja terapije za alergije. Ja sam alergicna na jako puno ljekova i prije postupka sam isla farmakologu za savjet da li mogu imati kakvu reakciju od hormona ili ljekova u postupku pa mi je rekla da od hormona ne mogu imati i srecom nisam ali za sve drugo sta dobijem za pit moram ju pitat zato sto svaka reakcija u organizam izlucuje jako puno toksina i nije dobro u postupku. Znam da nije isto kao kod tebe ali svakako trazi savjet prije transfera.

----------


## ljube555

Pozzz cure,, jucer vraceni dvje blastice i jedna zamrznuta..... Betu vadim 17.7

----------


## plavo oko

katjuša, žao mi je, odmori sad u ljetu, i na jesen u nove pobjede
Papiga capo ,sretnoooo ~~~~~~~~ za +
ljube nek se blastice čvrsto uhvate mamice ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ljube555

> katjuša, žao mi je, odmori sad u ljetu, i na jesen u nove pobjede
> Papiga capo ,sretnoooo ~~~~~~~~ za +
> ljube nek se blastice čvrsto uhvate mamice ~~~~~~~~~~~~


Da bar.... Nemam bas neku nada.... Prvi postupak bio pun nade a na kraju razocaranje

----------


## darmar

Ljube 555 daj optimizam i pozitivu na sunce  :Smile:  sretnoooo;
PapigaCapo za testic i plus na njemu~~~~~~~

----------


## Kadauna

> Cekalice bete, gdje ste,ima li kakvih simptoma? 
> Kod mene se smirile glavobolje, a sada stomak boli kao da cu svakog trena procuriti, a danas je 8dpt blastica, beta tek 10.7.???


ti komotno mozes piiskiti test

sretno!

----------


## sisak

Leelooluna di si, kako se osjecas draga? Moja beta je danas 2088 i vise ju ne moram kontrolirat, u ponedjeljak prvi uzv

----------


## Icsi

Meni je prva beta nakon dva tjedna od transfera bila 780, druga je bila oko 1500 a treća nakon par dana 7180. Već tada sam sumnjala na blizance.
Danas sam ušla u 12. tjedan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Leelooluna

> Leelooluna di si, kako se osjecas draga? Moja beta je danas 2088 i vise ju ne moram kontrolirat, u ponedjeljak prvi uzv


Super brojcice! Ja ti vise nisam vadila betu,iako sam se mislila bi li danas otisla.Mogla bi sutra jos doduse,da budem mirna.A danas popodne mi je prvi uzv.Mozda je malo rano pa se nece nista ni vidjeti.Inace sam natecena (ko da sam u 3.mj) i prilicno zivcana.Ti?

----------


## sisak

Ja ti samo jedem i spavam, uzas. Toliko me uhvati san da si ne mogu pomoc. Icsi meni su vratili samo jednu blasticu i danas mi je 16 dnt. Javi nam leelooluna kako je bilo, ja ne mogu docekati uzv, a ne da mi se ici privatno

----------


## Leelooluna

Dakle,sutra opet beta.A u maternici se nazire nesto malo,velicine 1 mm sto bi najvjerojatnije mogla biti gestacijska vrecica.Za tjedan dana sam opet na pregledu.Gin mi kaze da,posto je trudnoca jos rana,ne iskljucujemo mogucnost da se mozda dotad pojavi i druga gv.Zasad se cini ok.

----------


## darmar

Sisak super za betu, sretno na pregledu,za srculence~~~~~
Leelooluna čestitam na mrvici, da slj.pregled vidiš srculence ili srculenca~~~~~~
PapigaCapo jesi radila testić ili betu? čekamo...
Kadauna nemam ja hrabrosti za test još,danas je 10dpt.

----------


## sisak

> Sisak super za betu, sretno na pregledu,za srculence~~~~~
> Leelooluna čestitam na mrvici, da slj.pregled vidiš srculence ili srculenca~~~~~~
> PapigaCapo jesi radila testić ili betu? čekamo...
> Kadauna nemam ja hrabrosti za test još,danas je 10dpt.


Hvala draga, napravi test, nemas se cega bojati. Ja sam ga napravila 8 dnt jer sam mislila da cu sigurno dobit i vidis prekrasnu betu zasad imam i nadam se da ce sve biti OK. Usreci nas i ti, pa da zajedno cekamo nase mrvice...

----------


## Mala0209

Pozdrav cure. Meni jos dva dana do bete, nervoza hvata na veliko...danas cijelo popodne mam jake bolne grceve i dobila sam proljev uz mucninu, ne znam jel mi to od utrica, jer sam zabunom stavila nakon 4 sata umjesto 8 ?!(uzimam 3x2) il je nesto drugo... Jel ima netko slicnih simptoma?

----------


## Leelooluna

Darmar i Mala,navijam za plusiće!

----------


## Katjuša

*Leelooluna* super za mrvicu, sad čekamo da naraste i srčeko  :Smile:  To si privatno išla na uzv, ne na humanu?
*Darmar* pratim te iz prikrajka i čekam da plusić popiškiš!  :Wink: 
*Papiga* di si ti? Jesi piškila?
*ljube* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za blastice

----------


## Katjuša

> Pozdrav cure. Meni jos dva dana do bete, nervoza hvata na veliko...danas cijelo popodne mam jake bolne grceve i dobila sam proljev uz mucninu, ne znam jel mi to od utrica, jer sam zabunom stavila nakon 4 sata umjesto 8 ?!(uzimam 3x2) il je nesto drugo... Jel ima netko slicnih simptoma?


mala nisam sigurna za proljev ali mislim da može biti od utrića.. Jesi mislila i test raditi? Vibram ti jako za pozitivnu betu  :Smile:

----------


## Leelooluna

Katjuša isla s kod soc gin,jer sam predaleko od Rijeke...

----------


## orhideja.

Pozdrav 9,10 i 12dnt (dvodnevnih embrija) sam radila testiće--i svi su poz..samo što mi je ta famozna druga crtica jako bljeda
testići su oni najjeftiniji gravignost mini....
strah me biokemiske (3put), ali onda mi je reagiralo tek oko 11,12dnt (petodnevnih) 
Kakve su Vama crtice bile?

----------


## orhideja.

nez kako postaviti fotku..da ne dobijem opomenu :/ :/

----------


## ljube555

Jutro.... 3dnt (blastice) od simptoma nista.... Samo bol u krizama.....i ovaj postupak valjda mogu otpisati  :Sad:

----------


## darmar

Ljube ne budi tužna tek je 3dt. 
Kod mene noćas toliko jaki grčevi i bolovi u dnu stomaka, da su me probudili, jutros manje, a sada glava podmuklo boli,pravi PMS. E da sam noćas imala test uradila bi ga...uhuhuh

----------


## Medeja

Ljube, ja nisam imala apsolutno nikakve simptome.
Cice su mi bile ispuhane, trbuh ravan, baš ništa.
Čak sam išla drugu betu vaditi i još uvijek nisam imala simptome.

Tek kad sam bila u 5. tjednu onda su počele mučnine i cicobolja koja je trajala tek tjedan dana.
Sada su samo mučnine ostale.

Nemoj se zamarati time kako se trebaš osjećati nakon transfera, svaki je put drugačije.
Uostalom, tek je 3dnt.

I imaj na umu da je MPO put težak, zahtjevan psihički i fizički i da je naivno vjerovati da će nam uspjeti isprve. Treba se boriti i vjerovati, nemoj odustajati.

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube ne budi tužna tek je 3dt. 
> Kod mene noćas toliko jaki grčevi i bolovi u dnu stomaka, da su me probudili, jutros manje, a sada glava podmuklo boli,pravi PMS. E da sam noćas imala test uradila bi ga...uhuhuh


Neces test danas napraviti?????

----------


## ljube555

Trbuh malo jako malo napuhnut to mislim da od utrogestana, sise nista, jedino bol u krizama..... Medeja nadam se da ce i kod meni biti tako

----------


## Mala0209

Radila bi test al mi muz ne da, kaze da cekamo sutra... Jutros se pojavio i smedkasti  iscjedak, al nadam se da necu prokrvariti  :Sad:

----------


## sara10

> Pozdrav 9,10 i 12dnt (dvodnevnih embrija) sam radila testiće--i svi su poz..samo što mi je ta famozna druga crtica jako bljeda
> testići su oni najjeftiniji gravignost mini....
> strah me biokemiske (3put), ali onda mi je reagiralo tek oko 11,12dnt (petodnevnih) 
> Kakve su Vama crtice bile?


Orhideja, otiđi u ljekarnu i kupi neki test i napravi ga. Ja sam na 12dnt napravila prvo 2 testa ona sa interneta i crtica druga skoro da se nije vidila, tj. jako nešto malo, neka sjena. Ja iz istih stopa u ljekarnu i kupila 2 Clearblue testa, čim sam popiškila odmah druga jako vidljiva crtica i to sa popodnevnim, tj. predvečernjim urinom i onda ujutro ista stvar.

----------


## sara10

Cure drage, neka je svima sretno u postupcima, da vam se što prije ostvare želje!

----------


## darmar

sara, katjuša, leeloolua hvala ....
Ljube nisam uradila test i danas neću sigurno, nemam ja hrabrosti za to, sve misim da se još makar malo nadam, danas je inače 11 dpt, 16 dpp, 31 dc...
orhideja, mala vidim da ste i vi u nedoumici, sretno~~~~~~, a ti orhideja već imaš crticu i neka samo tamni, super
Ljube da se tvoje raspoloženje digne~~~~~~~

----------


## Mala0209

> sara, katjuša, leeloolua hvala ....
> Ljube nisam uradila test i danas neću sigurno, nemam ja hrabrosti za to, sve misim da se još makar malo nadam, danas je inače 11 dpt, 16 dpp, 31 dc...
> orhideja, mala vidim da ste i vi u nedoumici, sretno~~~~~~, a ti orhideja već imaš crticu i neka samo tamni, super
> Ljube da se tvoje raspoloženje digne~~~~~~~


Kupila sam upravo test ali nemam ga ni ja hrabrosti napraviti... Ajme koja nervoza, plakala bi od muke.
Cure sretno svima

----------


## darmar

Mala ako se odlucis na testic sretno do neba i nazad~~~~ koji je tebi dan poslije transfera, koji dan ciklusa?(koliko ti inace ciklusi traju,meni od 27-30 d)

----------


## Leelooluna

Beta danas 1348,u cetvrtak je bila 468.Je li premala????

----------


## orange80

> Beta danas 1348,u cetvrtak je bila 468.Je li premala????


beta iznad 1000 se koliko znam malo sporije dupla.

koji ti je dnt? a koji je bio u čet?

i koliko zametaka si dobila?

----------


## Mala0209

> Mala ako se odlucis na testic sretno do neba i nazad~~~~ koji je tebi dan poslije transfera, koji dan ciklusa?(koliko ti inace ciklusi traju,meni od 27-30 d)


Napravila test, na zalost negativan  :Sad: ((( danas mi je 13.dnt, 28.ciklusa (obicno traje 28-30).  Ako ne prokrvarim do ujutro ici cu izvaditi betu, ali trenutno su mi sve lade potonule, isplakala sam vec ovaj pokusaj  :Sad:

----------


## darmar

Mala jako mi je zao za test  :Sad: , ali idi ti ipak uraditi betu jer je ona jedini pravi pokazatelj ~~~~da beta iznenadi.

----------


## Leelooluna

Orange80,izgleda da je ok.Rekli mi u mom mpo centru i narucili me na pregled za 2 tjedna.A i soc gin kaze da je ok...Inace,u subotu mi je bilo 2 tj od transfera.
Mala drzi se.I izvadi betu obavezno.

----------


## darmar

Leelooluna, super, sada lijepo opusteno cekaj pregled~~~~~~~za srculence ili srculenca  :Smile:

----------


## Leelooluna

> Leelooluna, super, sada lijepo opusteno cekaj pregled~~~~~~~za srculence ili srculenca


A ja tebi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za plusic i super betu!  :Wink:

----------


## orange80

> Orange80,izgleda da je ok.Rekli mi u mom mpo centru i narucili me na pregled za 2 tjedna.A i soc gin kaze da je ok...Inace,u subotu mi je bilo 2 tj od transfera.
> Mala drzi se.I izvadi betu obavezno.


onda super!
pa ne može to baš biti matematički savršeno

----------


## Mala0209

Leelooluna super, lipo je cuti dobre vijesti  :Smile: 
Ja cu ujutro na betu, eto mozda se i cudo desi

----------


## s_iva

> Beta danas 1348,u cetvrtak je bila 468.Je li premala????


Sto kaže dr?

----------


## s_iva

Cure, svima sretno sa plusicima i betama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Leelooluna

Da je ok.Jedino jos rat s utricima vodim.Postali su mi vec takva rutina da ne znam ponekad jesam.li ih vec stavila ili nisam....Za poludiz.
Sretno svim cekalicama!

----------


## sisak

Super leelooluna, i ja vodim borbu s utricima, isto neznam jesam ih stavila ili ne. Ja ne mogu docekati ponedjeljak i uzv...cure drzim fige za plusice i bete....

----------


## suncokret19

Evo danas mi javila aestra nek si u 22h piknem štoperica, u petak slijedi aspiracija!!! 
Za sad nemam hiper, može li to značiti da ga ni neću dobiti?
u zadnjem postupak mi već prije aspiracije rekli da imam hiper i da će transfer biti odgođen.

----------


## Mala0209

Beta ocekivano 1, u meduvremenu dok sam cekala nalaz i prokrvarila  :Sad: 
Nadam se da ce sljedeci put biti bolje, smrzlici cekaju...
Vama koje jos cekate  zelim visoke bete, sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## mona22

nisam baš u toku pa da ne zaboravim nekog
svima sa pozitivnim betama čestitke i sretno do kraja
betočekalicama  :fige:  za pozitivne testiće i naravno pozitivne bete
svim curama u postupku puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
tužilicama  :grouphug:

----------


## darmar

Mala jako mi je žao, odmori sada preko ljeta pa po svoje smrzliće i više sreće ti želim~~~~~;
Mona neka trudnoća ide školski do kraja ~~~~;
Suncokret da punkcija prođe što bezbolnije sa lijepim br.jajnih stanica  :Smile: ~~~~;
Svim čekalicama sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## miuta821

> Beta ocekivano 1, u meduvremenu dok sam cekala nalaz i prokrvarila 
> Nadam se da ce sljedeci put biti bolje, smrzlici cekaju...
> Vama koje jos cekate  zelim visoke bete, sretno


Zao mi je sretno za dalije i budi jaka znam kako je to ali srece da imas zamrznuti bude ti fet laksi

----------


## miuta821

Cure i ja svima zelim sretno i tuznicama zagrlijai

----------


## mona22

> Mala jako mi je žao, odmori sada preko ljeta pa po svoje smrzliće i više sreće ti želim~~~~~;
> Mona neka trudnoća ide školski do kraja ~~~~;
> Suncokret da punkcija prođe što bezbolnije sa lijepim br.jajnih stanica ~~~~;
> Svim čekalicama sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~


hvala draga ...jesi radila test možda

----------


## orange80

evo cure ja danas bila na uzv, 6+1,
sve je super, žumanjčana, srčeko kuca, emb. odjek 4,1 mm
termin 1.3.2016!
samo da dočekamo i to...

baš sam happy!

----------


## bubekica

> evo cure ja danas bila na uzv, 6+1,
> sve je super, žumanjčana, srčeko kuca, emb. odjek 4,1 mm
> termin 1.3.2016!
> samo da dočekamo i to...
> 
> baš sam happy!


Prelijepo!
Cestitam od srca!

Tuznicama hug  :Kiss:

----------


## miuta821

> evo cure ja danas bila na uzv, 6+1,
> sve je super, žumanjčana, srčeko kuca, emb. odjek 4,1 mm
> termin 1.3.2016!
> samo da dočekamo i to...
> 
> baš sam happy!


Superrrrr neka do kraja bude sve ok!!!

----------


## Medeja

Da vam se i ja kratko javim.
I mi lijepo napredujemo. Danas smo 8+3tt, veliki 1,9cm i sve je u najboljem redu. Srčeko kuca, a bebica izgleda kao kikiriki. Baš je smiješna.
Bacam malo trudničke prašine na vas da se primi.  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## darmar

Orange,medeja super, čestitam, neka do kraja trudnoće prođe mirno i opušteno  :Smile:  sretnooo;
Mona nisam test radila,rekla sam ja da sam slabić po tom pitanju...kako sada stvari stoje u petak betu vadim...

----------


## orange80

hvala cure na cestitkama i dobrim zeljama.

i ja svima vama zelim srecu najesen!

*darmar*, ti si ko i ja - testofob?

moja je "zivcecuvajuca" strategija - čekati dan iza očekivane M i onda
vaditi betu.
vecina onih koje nisu T ionako do tog vremena vec prokrvari
tak da ako m nije dosla vec imas dobre sanse da ce i beta biti pozitivna.

----------


## darmar

Orange iz tvojih usta u Božije uši,danas mi je 33 dc, a 13dpt, beta sutra ako Bog da  :Smile: 
Ja taj test nikako ni kupiti, ali znaš što, ako beta bude potitivan, kupit ću ga i ja i pišnuti da samo vidim kako izgleda pozitivan test  :Smile:

----------


## PapigaCapo

Pozz cure
Samo da se javim. Testic bio negativan, pobjegla od svega na vikendicu, pa se druzim sa mamom, sekom i mojom malom necakinjom. Nisam se jos raspala, to ce slijedit kad se vrstim kuci. Zasad se drzim  :Smile:

----------


## mona22

*PapigaCapo* žao mi je  :Love: 
*Darmar* sretno u petak i da nam javiš lijepu trocifrenu brojčicu
*Medeja*  sretno do kraja
*orange8*0  :Klap:  za  :Heart:

----------


## mostarka86

> *PapigaCapo* žao mi je 
> *Darmar* sretno u petak i da nam javiš lijepu trocifrenu brojčicu
> *Medeja*  sretno do kraja
> *orange8*0  za


Švercam se od mone...potpisujem sve, čuvam fige jakooooo

----------


## darmar

PapigaCapo jako mi je žao  :Sad: , isplači se i odtuguj, želim ti da skupiš snage za dalje. Baš sam mislila da ako ti budeš imala poz.betu i ja ću jer nekako ti tvoji bolovi,po opisu su isti kao kod mene...
Cure hvala svima na podršci...

----------


## eryngium

*orange80* i *Medeja* čestitam na  :Heart:  i dobronapredujućim bebicama! Nek se tako samo nastavi!

*Mala0209* i *PapigaCapo* žao mi je.  :grouphug: 

*darmar*  :fige:  za lijepu brojku sutra!

----------


## laura33

*Orange, Madeja* - sretno cure  dalje ineka trudnoća bude školska do kraja.  :Smile: 
*Darmar* - sretno u petak, da bude lijepa beta.  :fige:  i da odma nakon toga ideš po testić..:D  :Wink: 

A tužnicama veliki zagrljaj, zao mi je cure!  :grouphug: 

Moram vam priznat da sam mislila da će ovo isčekivanje jeseni i novog postupka biti puno teže nego što je. Presretna sam što neko vrijeme neću morati kod ginekologa, od nove godine dosad sam bila na više pregleda, uzv i sveg popratnog više valjda nego sve skupa otkako posjećujem ginekologa...:D
Rekla sam jesen će biti novi početak, nova klinika, drugi mpo doktor, i tome se baš veselim i nekako sam sad i mirna. Morala sam napraviti neku promjenu. Čak sada više ni ne razmišljam o ovim postupcima iza sebe, nema smisla biti ogorčen, tako i tako ništa ne mogu promijeniti.
I nove konzultacije i sve sam ostavila za jesen.
I sad uživamo u ljetu i moru, skupljajući energiju za nove postupke!  :Smile:

----------


## suncokret19

Jučer sam si u 22h dala štopericu.. nakon pišanja primjećujem na papiru žuti iscjedak, ko neku sluz.. strah me da folikul/i nisu popucali   :Sad:  
Prošli put nisam tako imala.. a i osjetim tu i tamo neko laganije probadanje.

----------


## darmar

suncokret, ne brini zbog sluzi i probadanja u jajnicima, meni je isto tako bilo i iste misli su mi prolazile glavom, dr. mi je rekao da ne sekiram, da je to ok i normalno, i eto super je bilo na punkciji. sretno na punkciji sutra~~~~~~~~~

cure hvala svima, nadam se da ću i ja konačno prijaviti jednu pozitivnu betu  :Smile:

----------


## suncokret19

hvala na odgovoru! pijem vodu ko luda da idem pišat ali vidim da te sluzi više tako nema, možda koja točkica.. ma i ja sam paničar!! lakše mi je kad me vi tu utješite nego da imam lude misli   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## miuta821

> suncokret, ne brini zbog sluzi i probadanja u jajnicima, meni je isto tako bilo i iste misli su mi prolazile glavom, dr. mi je rekao da ne sekiram, da je to ok i normalno, i eto super je bilo na punkciji. sretno na punkciji sutra~~~~~~~~~
> 
> cure hvala svima, nadam se da ću i ja konačno prijaviti jednu pozitivnu betu


Fige za poz betu!!!

----------


## ljube555

> suncokret, ne brini zbog sluzi i probadanja u jajnicima, meni je isto tako bilo i iste misli su mi prolazile glavom, dr. mi je rekao da ne sekiram, da je to ok i normalno, i eto super je bilo na punkciji. sretno na punkciji sutra~~~~~~~~~
> 
> cure hvala svima, nadam se da ću i ja konačno prijaviti jednu pozitivnu betu


Sretno sutra i svu srecu ti zelim.....
Eto danas 5dnt blastice a simptoma nula bodova.... Valjda nista opet

----------


## Mury

*Darmar*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~za betu na guzicu pasti  :Smile: ...i ostalim za sve u kojoj god ste fazi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!

----------


## mona22

*darmar*  :fige:  za veliku betu

----------


## s_iva

Darmar ~~~~~~~~~~~~ imam dobar  osjećaj u vezi tvoje bete!

----------


## darmar

Hvala vam drage moje, uhuh strah je ogroman...U labu su mi izišli u susret,valjda se sažalili koliko sam puta čekala,i rekli da će biti beta do 10:30...kaže dečko laborant daj Bože  :Smile:

----------


## suncokret19

držim fige!!

----------


## bubekica

Darmar
~~~~~~~~~x1000000

Suncokret, jel danas punkcija? Javi kako je proslo! Sretno!

Mury  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

> Sretno sutra i svu srecu ti zelim.....
> Eto danas 5dnt blastice a simptoma nula bodova.... Valjda nista opet


Ne brini zbog izostanka simptoma, vecinom tu nema nekih simptoma, ako ih i ima, mogu biti i pms i trudnoca.
Meni se nekako uvijek cini da i one sa simptomima i bez simptoma budu u jednakon postotku trudne  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> Ne brini zbog izostanka simptoma, vecinom tu nema nekih simptoma, ako ih i ima, mogu biti i pms i trudnoca.
> Meni se nekako uvijek cini da i one sa simptomima i bez simptoma budu u jednakon postotku trudne


Hvala puno draga, malo si me utjesila

----------


## mostarka86

*Darmar* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba <3

----------


## suncokret19

prošla aspiracija!! Dobili smo 3 jajne stanice a onda sutra moram nazvati kako je stanje..
Nego, nisam zapamtil što mi je seatra rekla kada da atavim 1.utrogestan. znam da je rekla dok dođem doma još lijepo odmoeiti i uzeti nešto proriv bolova, ali nisam zapamtila kada da krenem s utrogestanima??
Kad ate vi počele?

----------


## darmar

Da i ja nakon 11 godina objavim prvu nasu pozitivnu betu, koja je 1953,12  :Smile:  
Hvala dragom Bogu na ovom čudu i hvala vama sto ste bile uz nas.

----------


## suncokret19

čestitke!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## s_iva

Jeeeeeeee

----------


## miuta821

> Da i ja nakon 11 godina objavim prvu nasu pozitivnu betu, koja je 1953,12  
> Hvala dragom Bogu na ovom čudu i hvala vama sto ste bile uz nas.


Superrr bravo bas super!

----------


## rozalija

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  darmar bravoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo čestitam od srca još jednom. Ma beta je mrakkkkkkkkkkkkk, superrrrr. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mona22

> Da i ja nakon 11 godina objavim prvu nasu pozitivnu betu, koja je 1953,12  
> Hvala dragom Bogu na ovom čudu i hvala vama sto ste bile uz nas.


Bravooooo čestitam......sretno dalje

----------


## ljube555

> Da i ja nakon 11 godina objavim prvu nasu pozitivnu betu, koja je 1953,12  
> Hvala dragom Bogu na ovom čudu i hvala vama sto ste bile uz nas.


Cestitke od svega srca.....

----------


## suncokret19

kada staviti 1.utrogestan?

----------


## eryngium

> Da i ja nakon 11 godina objavim prvu nasu pozitivnu betu, koja je 1953,12  
> Hvala dragom Bogu na ovom čudu i hvala vama sto ste bile uz nas.


 :Very Happy:   :Klap:   :Very Happy: 
Koja predivna vijest!! Česttitam!!!! Odlična beta!

----------


## bubekica

Darmar cestitam od srca!
Bogme je postena brojka  :Smile: 
Suncokret, ja obicno stavim popodne 2 i navecer 2 na dan punkcije, a dan kasnije svakih 8 sati. Nama kazu da odmah kad dodjemo doma izvadimo gazu (na vv stavljaju gazu u rodnicu) i onda da ubacimo utrice.

----------


## mostarka86

> Da i ja nakon 11 godina objavim prvu nasu pozitivnu betu, koja je 1953,12  
> Hvala dragom Bogu na ovom čudu i hvala vama sto ste bile uz nas.


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, čestitam...suze radosnice su krenule...draga moja, samo hrabro naprijed, Mostar sada ima još jednu divnu trudnicu. Čestitam i uživo kada se sretnemo.

----------


## orange80

super *darmar*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

čestitam!

----------


## darmar

Cure hvala vam na vibrama i cestitkam  :Smile: 
S nekima cu i nazdraviti uzivo ako Bog da mury, rozalija,mostarka86. 
Ja sam jos i nevjerici  :Smile:

----------


## darmar

Suncokret bravo za punkciju, neka bude lijepi tulum u labu  :Smile: 
Meni su u Mb rekli navecer jednu Estimu Ge koja ima 200mg progesterona ili 2 utrogestana od po 100 mg. 
Sretnooo

----------


## Mury

*Darmar*, sve sam ti rekla  :Heart: ...ja već danas nazdravljam, a kad dođem tebi je sok piti dok ću ja po žesti tući  :Grin:

----------


## Mury

> Mury


 :Kiss:

----------


## Leelooluna

Cestitke Darmar,bravo,bas mi je drago zbog tebe!!!  :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

*Darmar* cestitke od  :Heart:

----------


## kiki30

Darmar čestitam !!!,bravo !bas mi je drago  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

darmar,ajme brooojke! Čestitam! :Very Happy:

----------


## smjehuljica

Darmar cestitke!!!!!!!

----------


## sara10

*Darmar* koja lijepa vijest, čestitam ti! Neka je školski do kraja. Super beta  :Very Happy: 

*Suncokret* ja bi nakon punkcije to popdne popila utriće x2, a navečer bi stavljala vaginalno i nadalje samo vaginalno 3x2 dnevno, tj. svako 8h po 2 utrića.

----------


## M_i_D

Darmar čestitam...sretno do kraja, super  :Heart:

----------


## sisak

Darmar mila čestitam od srca.....ja sam znala da ćeš nam javiti radosnu vijest.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## Šiškica

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen: Darmar čestitam , prekrasna beta!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## laura33

*Darmar*- cestitke od srca na ovako prekrasnoj brojcici, nek ti je sretno i dalje, zelim ti sve najbolje i skolsku trudnocu do samog kraja!  :Smile:

----------


## darmar

Ne mogu vjerovati da ovaj forum poskakuje toliko radi moje bete,mislila sam da to nikada necu docekati. Hvala vam svima od srca i hvala dragom Bogu  :Smile:

----------


## suncokret19

hvala na odfovorima!!!

darmar još jednom čestitke od sveg srca!!!!!!!!

----------


## Icsi

Čestitam. 
Čovjeće, 11 godina čekanja.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## iva777

Darmar cestitke od srca!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## una99

Darmar  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: . cestitam

----------


## Medeja

Čestitam, darmar!!! :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## darmar

Hvala jos jedamput svima, za 14 dana idemo na ultrazvuk  :Smile:  
Svim čekalicama koje čega sretnoooooo

----------


## plavo oko

darmar <3 čestitammmm, nek je dosadno školski do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## suncokret19

zvala sam lab.. od 3 jajne atanice 1 se pravilno i uspješno oplodila, dok su 2 oplodila po 2 spermija što značibda imaju višak kromosoma i kao takve se nesmiju vraćati.. doktor je odlučio da će u srijedu biti transfer...
Hoće li ta 1 do onda opstati??   :Sad:

----------


## una99

*suncokret19* držim  :fige:

----------


## miuta821

Suncokret19 sretno da ostane

----------


## bubekica

Suncokret, sretno!
Ne mogu se oteti dojmu da ti je gadno sfusan postupak. Ako se dobro sjecam, mlada si, imas pcos, a rezultat je 1 oplodjena jajna stanica... Tko ti vodi postupak?

----------


## happymom

Bok svima....eto da se i ja pridruzim  :Smile: 
Jucer bio Fet a sada slijedi cekanje  :Smile:

----------


## darmar

Suncokret sretno, da se mrvica nastavi lijepo dijeliti ~~~~~~~~
slazem se bubekicom, ljuta sam na dr  :Sad:

----------


## suncokret19

> Suncokret, sretno!
> Ne mogu se oteti dojmu da ti je gadno sfusan postupak. Ako se dobro sjecam, mlada si, imas pcos, a rezultat je 1 oplodjena jajna stanica... Tko ti vodi postupak?


dr.Strelec je sve to odredio ali jw završio na bolovanju. Pa sam bila kod dr. Kasuma..

----------


## suncokret19

Hvala na podršci!! 
Neznam,nemam iskustva da išta kažem.. a i u prošlom postupku je bila samo 1 stanica.. mislim da je prerano bila aapiracija..

----------


## bubekica

> Hvala na podršci!! 
> Neznam,nemam iskustva da išta kažem.. a i u prošlom postupku je bila samo 1 stanica.. mislim da je prerano bila aapiracija..


Informiraj se i zauzmi za sebe. S pcos-om bi mladje pacijentice u stimuliranom postupku trebale dobivati preko 10 jajnih stanica. Na taj nacin znatno se povecava sansa za trudnocu jer biolog ima mogucnost izbora najboljeg embrija i smrzavanje preostalih za buduce pokusaje. Potrebno je oko 15 jajnih stanica za rodjenje zivog djeteta, prema svjetskim istrazivanjima.
Znas li koliko je folikula punktirano? Kolika je bila vrijednost estradiola na dan stoperice?
Tu sam ako trebas informacije, samo na taj nacin mozemo se boriti protiv slamperaja koji je dogadja u hrvatskom mpo lijecenju.

----------


## Medeja

Suncokret, držim fige za ovu jednu stanicu da se lijepo dijeli i primi.

Čudim se, kao i ostale cure, rezultatima stimulacije kod tebe.
I sama imam PCOS i u stimuliranom postupku imala sam 20 folikula, a estradiol je bio preko 18000.
Izvukli su 16 js, 12 zrelih, 10 se oplodilo.
Vratili su dvije, a samo su dvije došle do blastica i njih smo zamrznuli.

Nisu niti moji rezultati izvrsni jer kombinacija muževih i mojih gena daje jako slabu kvalitetu embrija koji vrlo brzo propadaju.

Ali evo, sada nam je uspjelo i jučer smo ušli u 10. tjedan.  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

Cure u paniki sam pomagajte... 7dnt dvje blastice ja prije pola sata dobijem neki rozi iscjedak.... Ni smedi ni crveni nego rozi i na papiru rozi....?? 26dc.... Dal to meenga ili sta bi to moglo biti, ne valjda da ni ovaj put ne uspijelo

----------


## suncokret19

imamo i jednu smrznutu blasticu pa nam možda i to vrate ako se ova ne razvije..
Ako sad ne uspije, definitivno idemo u neku privatnu kliniku..

----------


## suncokret19

neznam koliko folikula je bilo, rekli au mi samo za 3js. Osjetila sam ja više uboda, ali neznam koliko.. estradiol nisam vadila na dan aapiracije.. vrijednost u srijedu je bila 800i nešto ali je nekakva čudna mjerna jedinica, mislim da treba množiti s dva.
Javit ću ti se privatnom porukom s piranjima koje imam 1
hvala ti!

----------


## Medeja

Ljube, pogledaj moje postove, ja sam 7dnt (početak 6. mjeseca) isto imala ružičasti iscjedak i mislila da je menga.
Gin mi je povećao dozu Duphastona i krvarenje je nestalo za dva dana.
U ponedjeljak vadi betu ako želiš biti sigurna.

Držim fige da je, kao i kod mene, implantacijsko krvarenje.

----------


## Medeja

> neznam koliko folikula je bilo, rekli au mi samo za 3js. Osjetila sam ja više uboda, ali neznam koliko.. estradiol nisam vadila na dan aapiracije.. vrijednost u srijedu je bila 800i nešto ali je nekakva čudna mjerna jedinica, mislim da treba množiti s dva.
> Javit ću ti se privatnom porukom s piranjima koje imam 1
> hvala ti!


zar nisi dobila otpusno pismo?
Tamo bi trebala pisati i terapija koju si primala, broj folikula, js i svašta nešto još.

----------


## una99

Ljube ja sam cula od sestre u P.  da netreba panicariti ako imamo roskasti iscjedak da on moze biti od utrogestana. Ja sam jednom imala par krvavih kapljica poslije implatacije oko 6-7 dnt

----------


## suncokret19

> zar nisi dobila otpusno pismo?
> Tamo bi trebala pisati i terapija koju si primala, broj folikula, js i svašta nešto još.


prošli put sam dobila poštom doma jer nije bilo transfera. A mislim da ću sad dobiti na ruke nakon transfera.
Pa onda napišem.

----------


## ljube555

Jooj cini se da stalo.....bkoliko god sam isla na wc kao da vise nema.... Nadam se da nece ujutro doci bas me menga...
Medeja ali u pin.mi je tek 9dnt neznam bas za bettu

----------


## darmar

Ljube555 vjerujem da je to znak implatacije ~~~~~~~~
Mozes ti uraditi betu 9dpt,blastice su vracene  :Smile:

----------


## fuksija

Cure,ja vas pratim cijelo vrijeme..i čitam..al nisam pisala,ne znam zasto..
Ovo mi je bio prvi ivf..izvadeno 7 js..samo 5 zrelo..3 oplodene..od toga samo jedna ostala..blastocista vracena 5.dan..danas mi je 10.dnt..jucer sam radila test,negativan je..danas imam par crvenih kapi..odmah sam pomislila da je gotovo..sad kad vas opet citam ne znam da li da nastavim s utricima i estrofemom ili da prekinem sa svime? U utorak sam trebala vaditi betu..pliz help..

----------


## bubekica

Fuksija, nemoj prekidati terapiju prije bete, bez obzira na test.
Mozes slobodno vaditi betu prije utorka.
Drzim fige!

----------


## Medeja

Terapija se ne smije prekidati na svoju ruku.
Ne prije vađenja bete.

Ljube, s obzirom da su blastice u pitanje možaš vaditi betu u ponedjeljak, bez problema.
Čak bi i test mogao pokazati rezultat, ali je beta pouzdanija.

----------


## ljube555

Cure cini se da nema vise... To kaj jucer bilo to je to... Nadam se da visse nece biti

----------


## darmar

Ljube super, ~~~~~~~~~, to je bilo implatacijsko 100%  :Smile:

----------


## ivana1810

Bok Svima
Jako dugo vas citam,pa evo da se i ja pridruzim klubu trudilica.
U 4 mjesecu ove godne je bio prvi stimulirani ivf,beta je bila.Uzasno lose sam reagirala na terapiju i doktor je rekao da cemo probati u prirodnom ciklusu.Muz ima super nalaze ja imam malu endometriozu.
Prirodnim ciklusom smo dobili 1 folikul ,oplodnjom smo dobili osmostanicni embrij i to je vraceno.Danas je 10 dan ciklusa aja ne da nemam apsolutno nikakvih simptoma ,koliko sam u proslom ciklusu umirala od bolova tako u u ovom ne osjecam nista.
Betu vadim u cetvrtak i koliko pokusavam biti optimist nekak mi se ne cini da nis od toga.
Drzim fige svim trudilicama.

----------


## fuksija

Meni je isto stalo..samo to jucer malo..ali jucer je bio 10.dnt i mislim da je to kasno za implantacijsko..doktor mi se javio mailom, da nastavim dalje s lijekovima ali da utrice pijem umjesto da stavljam..joj,grozim se toga..mrzim piti tablete (to mi je gore od injekcija) a pogotovo ovakve kuglice tj kugle  :Smile: 
Da li je moguće da mi je to zapravo menga ali zbog utrica je takva jadna?
Ljube, super da ti je prestalo.. Kad bi nam objema bilo implantacijsko, drzim fige..meni je isto jucer bio 26.dc ali transfer mi je bio ranije...
Ugl ja sutra isto vadim betu pa cemo vidjeti..Koliko se ceka na nalaz? Planiram ici u Petrovu..

----------


## ljube555

[QUOTE=fuksija;2788167]Meni je isto stalo..samo to jucer malo..ali jucer je bio 10.dnt i mislim da je to kasno za implantacijsko..doktor mi se javio mailom, da nastavim dalje s lijekovima ali da utrice pijem umjesto da stavljam..joj,grozim se toga..mrzim piti tablete (to mi je gore od injekcija) a pogotovo ovakve kuglice tj kugle  :Smile: 
Da li je moguće da mi je to zapravo menga ali zbog utrica je takva jadna?
Ljube, super da ti je prestalo.. Kad bi nam objema bilo implantacijsko, drzim fige..meni je isto jucer bio 26.dc ali transfer mi je bio ranije...
Ugl ja sutra isto vadim betu pa cemo vidjeti..Koliko se ceka na nalaz? Planiram ici u Petrovu..[/Q
Ja inaci betu trebam vaditi 17.7  ... Punkcijz sam imala 14dc a transfer 2blastice peti dan... Jucer bio 7dnt 26dc.... Nadam se da je to bila implantacija.... Simptoma nemam  nista nula bodova

----------


## fuksija

Ma mene ovo tako zivcira..ipak danas opet par kapi..mrzim ovu agoniju..

----------


## Katjuša

to je baš borba živaca.. Sretno cure sutra sa betama, vibram jako za lijepe brojčice  :fige: 
Terapiju ne prekidajte dok ne vidite što je sa betom.. 

*darmar* draga, jel ima simptomčića?  :Shy kiss:

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube super, ~~~~~~~~~, to je bilo implatacijsko 100%


Jooj draga, tvoji rijeci u bozji usi!!!!

----------


## iva777

> Jooj draga, tvoji rijeci u bozji usi!!!!


Ljube draga puno~~~~~~~~~~ 
Samo pozitivno!!  :Smile:  ♡♡♡

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Mala0209

> Da i ja nakon 11 godina objavim prvu nasu pozitivnu betu, koja je 1953,12  
> Hvala dragom Bogu na ovom čudu i hvala vama sto ste bile uz nas.


Cestitke so neba, jako mi je drago citati ove visoke bete

----------


## Ginger

darmar cestitam!

----------


## happymom

Hellou svima.
Uporno pokusavam objaviti post ali ne ide  :Smile: 
Darmar, cestitam od srca <3<3<3
Prijavljujem svoj Fet, ocjenjen kao odlican..10.07. u Vinogradskoj  :Smile: 
Sada iscekivanje do Bete...Simptoma vrlo malo, skoro nikako .

----------


## darmar

Cure hvala vam  :Smile: , presretni smo, hvala Bogu i neka do kraja bude uz nas  :Smile: 
Katjusa,nema nikakvih simptoma, osim onog povremenog boluckanja u dnu stomaka koje je krenulo nekoliko dana nakon tranfera, sto sam pripisivala PMS-u.
Fuksija , Ljube želim vam lijepe bete, sretno ~~~~~~~~~~
Svim cekalicama sretno ~~~~~~

----------


## Medeja

Mene je gin slao vaditi betu čim bih prokrvarila, stoga se nadam da ćete si skratiti muke i isto izvaditi betu.

Reći ću vam što je meni frendica rekla - možeš sjediti doma i histerizirati ljudima na telefon da krvariš i ne znaš zašto ili možeš izvaditi krv i saznati što ti je. Pa to odaberi što ćeš napraviti.

Ovo je ujedno i moj savjet svim djevojkama koje prokrvare ili 10dnt čupaju kosu jer nemaju simptome.

----------


## bubicazubica

prvo čestitke i sve najbolje u budućim trudničkim mjesecima našim curama s pozitivnim betama...darmar nakon 11 godina,zaslužila si tako veliku betu!!!!!
Eto dok ovo pišem,došao i moj nalaz feta koji kaže 0,1...pripremila se jesam,tako da nema prevelikog razočarenja,ne mogu reć da mi nije žao što nije bilo uspješno,naravno da je,ali od početka je sve nešto kasnilo,čekalo se,otegnulo... fet tek 23dc i to poslije 18 h,znači po nekoj mojoj računici 24 dc...a imam cikluse 28-29...
svoje tijelo poznajem bolje od svih,i znala sam da me nije upućivalo na nešto dobro..
slijedi dugo toplo ljeto sa svim  što nosi,a onda u nove pobjede,ja ne odustajem tek tako!

----------


## fuksija

Ja sam vadila betu danas..negativna je..imam osjecaj da cu se onesvijestiti..bas cudno..to je nesto skroz nesvijesno..ne placem,ali tijelo mi ipak nekako reagira...
U 8.mj cemo na more..probati i u kucnoj radinosti a ako ne uspije onda u 10.mj opet na ivf..do tad treba skupit novce i zivce...
Ljube,javi kako si ti?

----------


## orange80

*fuksija, bubicazubica*, drž te se   :Love: 

bubice, baš sam mislila na tebe i očekivala bolje vijesti.

ali kao što kažete - nema predaje - na jesen u nove pobjede!

----------


## bubicazubica

fuksija grlim :Love: ...
vremenski termin između reagiranja,svjesnog i nesvjesnog kod mene je oduvijek bilo malo naopako...tko zna kako će bit kad dođem doma,ne mogu i ne želim tugovat u javnosti..suza nema..samo neka praznina..
ali današnji dan je takav,sutra će već bit bolje!!!!!!
popodne zovem dr.da čujem kakav nam je plan za dalje!
budi hrabra ženo!!!
i ne samo ti,sve vi ostale koje imate takav dan,negativne postupke,bete..manje sreće od onih sretnica...današnji dan vam je dozvoljeno tugovati,isplakati se,a onda od sutra krenuti hrabro dalje s novim osmijesima na licima!!!

----------


## bubicazubica

Hvala ti draga...tako je zapisano u zvijezdama...
Čestitam tebi na srčeku i neka dalje sve bude onako po školski..
i da..termin ti je na moj rođendan!!!!!




> *fuksija, bubicazubica*, drž te se  
> 
> bubice, baš sam mislila na tebe i očekivala bolje vijesti.
> 
> ali kao što kažete - nema predaje - na jesen u nove pobjede!

----------


## bubekica

Bubica, zasto ti je fet radjen tako kasno? Kako ste odredili tvz "nulti" dan (ovulacija/punkcija)?

Fuksija, zao mi je....

----------


## orange80

> i da..termin ti je na moj rođendan!!!!!


 :Heart:

----------


## orange80

> fuksija grlim...
> vremenski termin između reagiranja,svjesnog i nesvjesnog kod mene je oduvijek bilo malo naopako...tko zna kako će bit kad dođem doma,ne mogu i ne želim tugovat u javnosti..suza nema..samo neka praznina..
> ali današnji dan je takav,sutra će već bit bolje!!!!!!
> popodne zovem dr.da čujem kakav nam je plan za dalje!
> budi hrabra ženo!!!
> i ne samo ti,sve vi ostale koje imate takav dan,negativne postupke,bete..manje sreće od onih sretnica...današnji dan vam je dozvoljeno tugovati,isplakati se,a onda od sutra krenuti hrabro dalje s novim osmijesima na licima!!!


treba si dati vrijeme za tugovanje i suze
jer poslije je onda lakše.

ja sam odtugovala svaku svoju M u zadnjih 5 godina i svaki mjesec bih imala "plačni dan",
dan prije njena dolaska.
a baš negdje prije godinu dana me je jednu večer nešto jako lupilo, neka veća tuga, tako da sam plakala 
veći dio noći. 
idući dan sam bila podbuhla da nisam skidala sunčane  :Cool:  , a imala sam dogovor za kavu i to sa dragim prijateljima.
i sve je tog drugog dana već izgledalo punooo ljepše i bolje.

i nisam više niti blizu zapadala u takvu tugu, kao da sam to te noći odradila i idemo dalje...

----------


## maca2

Nisam baš u toku zadnje vrijeme pa da ne zaboravim nekog...
Svima sa pozitivnim betama čestitke i sretno do kraja
Betočekalicama  :fige:  
Svim ostalim u raznim fazama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Tužilicama  :grouphug: 

Ja sam danas zvala Škvorca da dogovorimo postupak za rujan (vidim da su dobili produljenje ugovora do 12./2015.), nakon onog "propalog" postupka u lipnju (odgođen jer su potrošeni svi stimulirani postupci preko HZZO-a) odlučili smo da ipak probamo kod njega  :Wink:

----------


## žužy

bubice,fuksija,jako mi je žao što nije uspjelo. Šaljem vam velike zagrljaje  :grouphug:

----------


## bubicazubica

Ah ni sama ne znam zašto tako kasno..
prvi dan ciklusa počela sam s estrofemom 2x na dan..onda 9 dc pregled-endo tanak,pa smo povećali dozu na 3x1..i svaki treći dan na utz..da bi 17dc endo bio samo 7,5mm..
 onda je 18dc bila "zamišljena punkcija/ovulacija,počela sam s dufastonom 3x1 uz estrofem.Pošto su bile blastice vraćene su od te zamišljene punkcije 5 dan..u 18 h popodne.
Mislim,nisam do sad naišla na tako kasan fet???




> Bubica, zasto ti je fet radjen tako kasno? Kako ste odredili tvz "nulti" dan (ovulacija/punkcija)?
> 
> Fuksija, zao mi je....

----------


## bubicazubica

Hvala draga!!!



> bubice,fuksija,jako mi je žao što nije uspjelo. Šaljem vam velike zagrljaje

----------


## bubicazubica

hvala!
Onda ćemo se možda i upoznati na jesen..
i ja planiram zvati dr.danas,i dogovoriti za dalje...
još ga ovaj put ne mislim mijenjati,jer sam zadovoljna bila s njime u stimulaciji.
Sretno neka nam bude u jesen!!!!!




> Nisam baš u toku zadnje vrijeme pa da ne zaboravim nekog...
> Svima sa pozitivnim betama čestitke i sretno do kraja
> Betočekalicama  
> Svim ostalim u raznim fazama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Tužilicama 
> 
> Ja sam danas zvala Škvorca da dogovorimo postupak za rujan (vidim da su dobili produljenje ugovora do 12./2015.), nakon onog "propalog" postupka u lipnju (odgođen jer su potrošeni svi stimulirani postupci preko HZZO-a) odlučili smo da ipak probamo kod njega

----------


## Inesz

Drage cure, šaljem veliki zagrljaj potpore svim tužnicama, čestitke novim trudnicama, i onima koje čekaju betu da vrijeme što prije prođe ~~~
_______________

Tri su godine od donošenja noviog mpo zakona. Molim vs posjetite temu i odgovorite koliko još postupaka na teret hzzo-a imate pravo.

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/85375-2...91#post2788691

----------


## eryngium

bubicazubica i fuksija, žao mi je...  :grouphug:

----------


## fuksija

Bubicazubica,a gdje ti ides? Kod Škvorca?
Baš me zanima tvoje mišljenje..i tvoje maca 2..kako ste zadovoljne? Što je potrebno za tamo? Samo uputnica? Što se plaća a što ne? Da li je kao kod drugih privatnika da dobiješ lijekove koje trebaš a ne koje imaju trenutno (kao po bolnicama)?Koliko brzo se može krenuti u postupak? Ja sam se baš nešto razmišljala o njima...radi financija..ali čitam po netu da nemaju baš nekih rezultata..

----------


## suncokret19

cure, stavlja li se utrogestan na dan/jutro transfera? Budim se oko 4h ujutro, a transfer sigurno neće biti prije 8h. Stavim ga ili ne?

----------


## Mojca

Ja nisam stavljala.   Sretno!

----------


## bubekica

> cure, stavlja li se utrogestan na dan/jutro transfera? Budim se oko 4h ujutro, a transfer sigurno neće biti prije 8h. Stavim ga ili ne?


Na vuku se stavlja, ionako ispiru rodnicu prije transfera.

----------


## rozalija

> bubicazubica i fuksija, žao mi je...


Žao mi je cure. Držite se :grouphug:  :grouphug:

----------


## žužy

U Petrovoj su mi uvijek rekli piti utriće od punkcije do tog jutra na dan transfera. Poslije ET-a stavljati. 
suncokret,nije ti sestra Irena objasnila :Undecided:

----------


## suncokret19

Nije mi objasnila. samo mi je rekla stavljati 3*1 vaginalno i to je to. Zvat ću je danas tijekom dana, možda se javi. A i moram nazvati u lab je li nam ta jedna stanica uopće živa.

----------


## fuksija

Ja sam stavila ujutro i nakon embriotransfera mi je doktor stavio popodnevnu dozu..to je bilo oko 12h..izgleda da je svugdje drugačije..

----------


## red pepper

Bubice znači nije uspjelo?  :Sad: .. vi ste znači išli u fet u anovulatornom ciklusu? meni se čini da nije to bilo prekasno kod tebe ukoliko si cijelo vrijeme bila na estrofemu i nije došlo do promjene endometrija u sekrecijski...bitno je nakon uvođenja progesterona da se ne fula tajming...kad sam ja bila u fet-u, ali prirodnom rekao mi je doktor da se maksimalno čeka ovulacija do 21dc i ako do tad ne nastupi da se odustaje od feta..u tom slučaju fet bi bio ma 26dc...tako da mislim da možda nije neuspjeh uzrokovan kasnim fetom...

uglavnom držim ti fige da idući fetić bude i zadnji... ~~~~~~~~

----------


## id20

cure, pozdrav.. 
naravno, svima sve najbolje šaljem.. 
čitam ja Vas već dugo, ali nikako da se logiram.. sad će novi postupak i više pitanja vjerojatno pa neka me tu s vama, bit će lakše.. 
mi smo prošli jedan klomifenski postupak, bez JS, i jedan puni stimulirani s 12 JS, ali dvije opstale, vraćene, no beta 0.. čekamo 8.,9. mjesec i idemo ponovno!! 
čuvajte se i svoje mrvice..

----------


## darmar

bubicazubica, fuksija, jako mi je žao  :grouphug: , želim vam da se odmorite preko ljeta, a vidim da snage za jesen ne nedostaje, bravo i sretno...
suncokret ja sam stavila progesteron ujutro oko 6, a bio mi je transfer oko 13 sati, a onaj popodnevni iza transfera sam popila i onda opet nastavila vaginalno. Sretno, ~~~~~~~za sutrašnji transfer.
Ljube555 gdje si ti? sve ok?

----------


## ljube555

pozzz cure, u sub.kako sam pisala 26 dc i 7dnt imala sam svijetlo rozi iscjedak koji pojavio se samo jednom... danas sam primjetila od jutra 29dc i 10dnt kao smedi zilice pri brisanju na wc papiru,,, test strahu sam napraviti... pomagajte kaj bi to moglo biti????? ciklusi imam 28-29dana i vraceno 2blastociste... dal otpisem postupak kao ne uspjesan ili ima nade jos??? puno vam hvala na odgovoru

----------


## maca2

> Bubicazubica,a gdje ti ides? Kod Škvorca?
> Baš me zanima tvoje mišljenje..i tvoje maca 2..kako ste zadovoljne? Što je potrebno za tamo? Samo uputnica? Što se plaća a što ne? Da li je kao kod drugih privatnika da dobiješ lijekove koje trebaš a ne koje imaju trenutno (kao po bolnicama)?Koliko brzo se može krenuti u postupak? Ja sam se baš nešto razmišljala o njima...radi financija..ali čitam po netu da nemaju baš nekih rezultata..


Ne mogu reći kako kod njega ide postupak jer ga još nisam odradila (bubicazubica je) ali sam bila na konzultacijama i UZV. Dr.Škvorc je vrlo simpatičan i pristupačan, voljan saslušati i detaljno sve objasniti - jedni me je dosad tražio neke dodatne pretrage prije kretanja u postupak (nijedan drugi dr./klinika nije) i sve u svemu prvi put u ovih 7 goidna MPO me netko saslušao kao čovjeka u trajanju duljem od 10 minuta! Eto, već samo to me ponukalo da se odlučim za njega.
Plaća se UZV i konzultacije prije kretanja u postupak (koji u cjelosti pokriva HZZO) - cijena je 350 kn. Anestezija tijekom punkcije (ako želiš) je 1000 kn. Kultivacija do blastica i zamrzavanje se ne naplaćuje. Pitala sam ga je li potrebno da neke lijekove sama dokupim - rekao je da s obzirom na našu dijagnozu nema potrebe - meni ne treba više od 30-tak ampula stimulacije a s tom količinom se pokriva iznosom koji dobiva od HZZO-a. Ako nekome treba više (40-50) onda se kupuje privatno dodatna stimulacija ili se ide s tom "manjom" količinom. Mi smo se odlučili za njega jer mi se ne da čekati mjesecima na postupak u državnim klinikama, općenito mi se rad doktrora/labosa i odnos prema meni kao pacijentu u državnim klinikama ne sviđa (prvenstveno govorim o Petrovoj), a dogovor je da ne idemo kod privatnika (imamo jedno dijete, pa ajmo reći "nije nam o glavu" ) dok ne ispucamo postupke preko HZZO-a. Uzimajući sve to u obzir on se ukazao kao najbolji izbor.

----------


## Medeja

Ljube, mi to zaista ne možemo znati.
Napravi test ili izvadi betu, to je jedino rješenje.
Nemoj se mučiti time što bi moglo biti, skrati muke i radi testić.
Što ti gin kaže na krvarenje? Moraš mu to reći tako da ti prilagodi terapiju ako treba.
Iako će ti i on reći da pdmahvadiš betu.

----------


## Icsi

Znači postoje privatne klinike gdje se MPO može odraditi na teret HZOO-a?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## maca2

Isci-mislim da samo Škvorc ima taj ugovor s HZZO-om u HR od privatnika...neka me netko ispravi ako griješim!

----------


## laura33

*Ljube*- draga izvadi betu i nemoj se muciti pitanjima sto bi to moglo biti.
Moze biti i posljedica implantacije, ali i pocetak menstruacije....to sve znas i sama.
Ako se radi o trudnoci mozda ti treba povecati dozu progesterona, ko sto ti je Medeja rekla, moras se konzultirati sa svojim mpo doktorom.
U svakom slucaju sretno,  :fige:  za pozitivnu betu!

----------


## ljube555

> *Ljube*- draga izvadi betu i nemoj se muciti pitanjima sto bi to moglo biti.
> Moze biti i posljedica implantacije, ali i pocetak menstruacije....to sve znas i sama.
> Ako se radi o trudnoci mozda ti treba povecati dozu progesterona, ko sto ti je Medeja rekla, moras se konzultirati sa svojim mpo doktorom.
> U svakom slucaju sretno,  za pozitivnu betu!


Hvala draga.... Sutra ujutro cu ici vaditi betu

----------


## fuksija

Ljube, sve su ti cure rekle..drzim fige!
Maca2, koje pretrage te dodatno trazio? Moze i u inbox. Zar niste sve pretrage obavili prije? Ono,ne znam sta se jos moze...

----------


## happymom

Curke sada citam vase postove vezanr za endic i transfere...
naime ja sam na estrofemu od 7.dana ciklusa po 3 tablete..7.dan mi je endic bio 9 mm...i onda sam pocela sa folacinom, duficima,andolom i nastavila estrofem.
18.dan je bio transfer i na otpusnom pise endometrij 10 mm a nisu mi radili uzv prije transfera?!?

----------


## maca2

Kompletnu krvnu sliku (onu s jetrenim probama i glukozom) i uzv dojki . Ostalo sve standardno sto traze svuda prije postupka  :Wink:  To smo imali.

----------


## mona22

*ljube555* sretno i da nam javiš veliku brojčicu  :fige:

----------


## ljube555

Nalaz bete bit ce gotov poslije tri!!!!!! 
Isla sam to obaviti ali nemam puno nade..... Cini se da nisam te sreci da vidim pozitivnu betu

----------


## happymom

Ljube, drzim fige ! :Smile:

----------


## Medeja

Ljube, držim fige.
Nažalost, MPO put je dug i naporan i što prije shvatiš da ćeš se za svoju sreću morati napatiti i biti strpljiva, to će ti biti lakše. Nikome nije lako vidjeti negativnu betu, ali jednom ćeš uspjeti. Možda čak i ovaj put.
Ja sam bila u ovom postupku toliko negativna i pesimistična, otpisala sam postupak i prije transfera.
Sada sam već u 10.tt i žao mi je neizmjerno što sam ikad sumnjala u ovu mrvu i što mi je bilo svejedno.
Promijenila bih svoje razmišljanje i ponašanje u čistu pozitivu i stalno bih bila sretna.
Budi i ti takva.

----------


## bubicazubica

:Heart: 
Hvala...




> bubicazubica i fuksija, žao mi je...

----------


## bubicazubica

Da idem  kod Škvorca,bila sam u 12 mj.kod njega na stimulaciji preko HZZO-a,(dok sam čekala da dođem na red u Ri,taj postupak(u ri) mi je trebao biti zadnji koji sam mogla iskoristiti)...Bila je uspješna stimulacija,doktor prezadovoljan,i ja skupa s njime,cijelokupno osoblje me je oduševilo,od pristupa do brige,i samog kraja.Više o tome sam pisala na temi privatne poliklinike.
Nisam čekala duže od tri dana-mail ujutro,navečer poziv od dr,i za dva dana na pregled i dogovor.
Lijekove sam dobila tamo,platila sam dodatno samo anesteziju jer je bilo 10 folikula
Od nalaza sam imala sve potrebno,jedino sam sad za fet morala raditi nove briseve i štitnjaču,ustvari  napravila sam kompletne nove pretrage,jer će mi ionako trebati sad za mjesec dana :Smile: 
Nadam se da sam ti pomogla,a i maca 2 ti je također detaljnije objasnila.Ja sam zadovoljna.





> Bubicazubica,a gdje ti ides? Kod Škvorca?
> Baš me zanima tvoje mišljenje..i tvoje maca 2..kako ste zadovoljne? Što je potrebno za tamo? Samo uputnica? Što se plaća a što ne? Da li je kao kod drugih privatnika da dobiješ lijekove koje trebaš a ne koje imaju trenutno (kao po bolnicama)?Koliko brzo se može krenuti u postupak? Ja sam se baš nešto razmišljala o njima...radi financija..ali čitam po netu da nemaju baš nekih rezultata..

----------


## bubicazubica

hvala..
 :Love: 



> Žao mi je cure. Držite se

----------


## bubicazubica

Ah draga red,što reć... :Smile: 
nisu mi bili suđeni smrzlići,bit će uspješnije sa svježim mrvama!!
mislim da nije došlo do promjene endića u sekrecijski,tako mi nešto zvoni u glavi
za mjesec dana zovem dr. i onda krećemo ponovo,sve ispočetka,stimulacija-punkcija-transfer :Smile: 
Hvala ti... :Heart: 
Čuvaj se!!.




> Bubice znači nije uspjelo? .. vi ste znači išli u fet u anovulatornom ciklusu? meni se čini da nije to bilo prekasno kod tebe ukoliko si cijelo vrijeme bila na estrofemu i nije došlo do promjene endometrija u sekrecijski...bitno je nakon uvođenja progesterona da se ne fula tajming...kad sam ja bila u fet-u, ali prirodnom rekao mi je doktor da se maksimalno čeka ovulacija do 21dc i ako do tad ne nastupi da se odustaje od feta..u tom slučaju fet bi bio ma 26dc...tako da mislim da možda nije neuspjeh uzrokovan kasnim fetom...
> 
> uglavnom držim ti fige da idući fetić bude i zadnji... ~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubicazubica

Hvala ,i tebi još sretnije u narednim mjesecima!!!!!! :Heart: 



> bubicazubica, fuksija, jako mi je žao , želim vam da se odmorite preko ljeta, a vidim da snage za jesen ne nedostaje, bravo i sretno...
> suncokret ja sam stavila progesteron ujutro oko 6, a bio mi je transfer oko 13 sati, a onaj popodnevni iza transfera sam popila i onda opet nastavila vaginalno. Sretno, ~~~~~~~za sutrašnji transfer.
> Ljube555 gdje si ti? sve ok?

----------


## bubicazubica

ljube-vibre,samo one najbolje za veliku betu: :grouphug:

----------


## darmar

Bubicazubica hvala ti  :Smile: 
Ljube ~~~~~~~za veliku betu, jedva cekam da je objavis  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> Bubicazubica hvala ti 
> Ljube ~~~~~~~za veliku betu, jedva cekam da je objavis


hvala puno na podrske, nadam se da cu imati kaj objaviti i da ne razocaram se.... aha ali smedi iscjedak koji bio jucer lagani danas nemam ga vise....

----------


## Medeja

Ljube, sve se meni to čini obećavajuće.
Samo budi pozitivna, okej? 
Nemoj razmišljati o simptomima i krvarenju, zaboravi sve.
Ja očekujem betu od 200 pa nadalje.

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, sve se meni to čini obećavajuće.
> Samo budi pozitivna, okej? 
> Nemoj razmišljati o simptomima i krvarenju, zaboravi sve.
> Ja očekujem betu od 200 pa nadalje.


joooj, draga i ja takoder ocekujem takvu betu a sada sve u rukama boga.....

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, sve se meni to čini obećavajuće.
> Samo budi pozitivna, okej? 
> Nemoj razmišljati o simptomima i krvarenju, zaboravi sve.
> Ja očekujem betu od 200 pa nadalje.


medeja kako mislis obecavajuce??????

----------


## zdravka82

ljube555, sretno!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu!!

----------


## miuta821

Zdravka82 kako ti?jesi vadila betu?

----------


## zdravka82

Jesam, i pozitivna je!! 14dnt 690 i danas 1819!!  :Smile:  Presretna sam!!

----------


## Medeja

Joj, zdravka, to je takvo školsko duplanje bete, skoro kao u udžbeniku.
Čestitam!!!
Kada je prvi uzv?

----------


## zdravka82

hvala Medeja, pregled je 23.07., može li se do tada vidjeti srceko?

----------


## Medeja

A koliko ćeš onda biti trudna?
Rto, meni se vidjelo s 5+5 iako su me cure pripremale na to da se možda ipak neće vidjeti.

----------


## miuta821

> Jesam, i pozitivna je!! 14dnt 690 i danas 1819!!  Presretna sam!!


Cestitam draga

----------


## miuta821

Cure drage ja sam jucer imala 10dnt napravila test ali navece i pojavila jedna crta ja sam plakala cijelu noc jutros ja gledam vidise druga crta ali slabo.sutra idem na betu jer ne mogu vise

----------


## ljube555

ciklusi 28-29 dana , danas 30dc i 11dnt beta 231,76

----------


## ljube555

> Cure drage ja sam jucer imala 10dnt napravila test ali navece i pojavila jedna crta ja sam plakala cijelu noc jutros ja gledam vidise druga crta ali slabo.sutra idem na betu jer ne mogu vise


tebi draga, sutra zelim svu srecu ovog svijeta....

----------


## zdravka82

Ljube555 cestitam draga!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube555 cestitam draga!!


cestitam i ja tebi draga  :Very Happy:

----------


## darmar

Bravo ljube, super, cestitam od srca, jedva sam cekala da se javis  :Smile: 
~~~~~~~neka se lijepo podupla

----------


## Medeja

Eto, ljube, čestitam!!!
Uspjeti iz 2. pokušaja zaista je velika sreća.

Sada vidiš da prema tjelesnim simptomima ne možemo znati jesmo li ili nismo trudne.

----------


## darmar

Minuta zelim da ti beta bude sutra ogromna ~~~~~~sretnooo

----------


## miuta821

> ciklusi 28-29 dana , danas 30dc i 11dnt beta 231,76


Cestitam i tuj draga bas mi je drago neka se podupla lijepo

----------


## miuta821

> Minuta zelim da ti beta bude sutra ogromna ~~~~~~sretnooo


Hvala ja isto 11godina cekam pa bilo bi vrijeme ali strah je velijk

----------


## zdravka82

cure i nama je ovo godine 11 godina braka! Miuta821 sretno sutra!!

----------


## ljube555

> Eto, ljube, čestitam!!!
> Uspjeti iz 2. pokušaja zaista je velika sreća.
> 
> Sada vidiš da prema tjelesnim simptomima ne možemo znati jesmo li ili nismo trudne.


nemam nikakve simptome ama bas nikakve, osim kaj sam imala 7dnt rozi iscjedak i jucer 10dnt smedi i nista drugo.... nadam se da dalje bude sve dobro....zvala sam gore na vv jos me sestra zaspotala da ona danasnju betu ne prizna nego prizna tu koju trebam vaditi tek 17.7 na 13dnt

----------


## Medeja

Ljube, baš te briga. Ionako ćeš ići vaditi drugu betu, a to je taman 17.7.
Meni te sestre na VV nisu jasne, uopće nemaju suosjećanja.
U Vg se sestra zajedno sa mnom na telefon veselila, došla na prvi uzv vidjeti bebu, grlila me.
Stoga mi je ovakvo hladno ponašanje totalno nevjerojatno.

Bitno je, ljube, da tvoju sreću be može danas zasjeniti nikakva zločesta sestra.
Čestitam, trudna si!!!

----------


## Medeja

To implantacijsko krvarenje sam imala i ja 7. i 8.dnt i onda je stalo.
I otada ništa. Iako mi je i dalje svako mokrenje ili kakanje noćna mora jer se bojim da ću vidjeti kakav iscjedak ili sl.

----------


## bubekica

Ljube cestitam!
Na vv ces betu morati vaditi 13 i 15dnt pa odmah trazi gin dvije uputnice da ne seces bezveze.

----------


## fuksija

Ljube,wow! Super! Čestitam!
Zdravka,i tebi cestitke!

Ja jako tesko podnosim ove postupke..odnosno to šopanje hormonima..imam uzasne migrene..ima li ih jos tko? Uzasne su,pulsirajuce,povracam..strasno..tako mi je bilo na klomifenima..i sad nakoj punkcije i sad opet nakon prekida terapije...

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube cestitam!
> Na vv ces betu morati vaditi 13 i 15dnt pa odmah trazi gin dvije uputnice da ne seces bezveze.


ja to vadim u varazdinu, a 15dnt pada na nedelju

----------


## bubekica

> ja to vadim u varazdinu, a 15dnt pada na nedelju


Onda ce ti reci da izvadis u ponedjeljak kad ces na vv javljati onu koju ces vaditi u petak  :Wink:

----------


## Katjuša

> Jesam, i pozitivna je!! 14dnt 690 i danas 1819!!  Presretna sam!!





> ciklusi 28-29 dana , danas 30dc i 11dnt beta 231,76


cure čestitam!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  super vijesti  :Smile:  

*miuta* vibram za lijepu brojčicu sutra  :Wink:

----------


## iva777

Super vijesti !!! Cure cestitam !!!

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mona22

*ljube i zdravka*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam

----------


## Zenii

Kakve lijepe vijesti, čestitam curke!

----------


## orhideja.

vidim da je plodno vrijeme  :Smile: 

pa da i ja prijavim svoj uspijeh (nadam se da uspiješno bude do kraja)
7pokušaj . 6/2015 IVF.......beta 14dnt2 400, 16dnt 900, 20dnt 3700 5+0 gv

----------


## miuta821

> vidim da je plodno vrijeme 
> 
> pa da i ja prijavim svoj uspijeh (nadam se da uspiješno bude do kraja)
> 7pokušaj . 6/2015 IVF.......beta 14dnt2 400, 16dnt 900, 20dnt 3700 5+0 gv


Cestitam bas mi je drago da ima i dobre vijesti,nadamse da cu imati i ja dobre vijesti

----------


## bubekica

:-d :-d :-d

----------


## ljube555

> Cestitam bas mi je drago da ima i dobre vijesti,nadamse da cu imati i ja dobre vijesti


ja vjerujem da ce tvoja beta sutra biti pozitivna  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> Onda ce ti reci da izvadis u ponedjeljak kad ces na vv javljati onu koju ces vaditi u petak


ja cu javiti betu od petka pa cemo viditi sta ce reci,, ako vec danasnju betu ne priznali.....

----------


## Icsi

Čestitam cure.

Ja polako ali sigurno u sredini 13. tjedna.
Hematom je prisutan, svakodnevno imam smeđi iscjedak ali bebice lijepo napreduju.
U ponedjeljak ulaskom u 14. tjedan sam naručena na UZV.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## orange80

Zdravka, ljube, orhideja, super cure, cestitam!!!!!
bit ce bebica na proljece- ko u prici!

muta - sretno s betom!

----------


## suncokret19

Jučer sam imala transfer 1 blastocice.. u noći oko pola 2 sam se probudila i morala ići piškati.. osjećala sam dolje bol.. mislila sam da je to kako sam čvrsto spavala i zadržavala mokraću, no bol jd bila strašna.. jedva sam se popišala, a poslije me boljelo da sam jedva hodala.. legla sam na leđa i popila gutljaj vode i kao da je netko izbrisao bol. Strah me!! od čega bi to moglo biti???
sad ujutro boli više nema..

----------


## ljube555

> Jučer sam imala transfer 1 blastocice.. u noći oko pola 2 sam se probudila i morala ići piškati.. osjećala sam dolje bol.. mislila sam da je to kako sam čvrsto spavala i zadržavala mokraću, no bol jd bila strašna.. jedva sam se popišala, a poslije me boljelo da sam jedva hodala.. legla sam na leđa i popila gutljaj vode i kao da je netko izbrisao bol. Strah me!! od čega bi to moglo biti???
> sad ujutro boli više nema..


ja sam bol jaku osjecala 3dnt u tri navrata u razmaku od desetak min.i koja trajala par sekunda,,,,, a posto sam nakon toga 7dnt imala rozi iscjedak tu bol sam pripisivala implantaciji

----------


## žužy

Ajme sreće :Very Happy: 
Zdravka,ljube,orhideja., čestitam vam svima od sveg srca! Nek je retno dalje :fige: 
miuta,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!

----------


## darmar

orhideja čestitam, prekrasno se beta poduplala, neka do kraja bude školski i sretnoooo  :Smile: 
suncokret ~~~~~~~~~~~~da to probadanje bude znak implatacije  :Smile: 
minuta čekamo tvoju lijepu betu  :Smile: 
sretno svima~~~~~~~~

----------


## suncokret19

> orhideja čestitam, prekrasno se beta poduplala, neka do kraja bude školski i sretnoooo 
> suncokret ~~~~~~~~~~~~da to probadanje bude znak implatacije 
> minuta čekamo tvoju lijepu betu 
> sretno svima~~~~~~~~


 Mislim da bi to ipak bilo prerano, pošto je tek jučer bio transfer..
A dobro, takve boli više nema, osjetim tu i tamo neko probadanje i to je sve.. ležim, mirujem, šetam do frižidera i wca   :Smile:  i uživam.. odlučila sam ovaj tjedan tako provesti jer će ionako biti pakleno vruće pa ću biti u ležećem položaju blizu klime.. a onda dalje planiram sve normalno,samo bez fizičkih napora..mislim da ni za psihu nije dobro biti stalno sam sa svojim mislima.

----------


## eryngium

Vuhuuu!!!  :Very Happy:   :Klap:   :Very Happy: 
Kako je lijepo vidjeti ovako dobre vijesti na MPO odbrojavanju! Cure, orhideja, zdravka, ljube, čestitam od  :Heart: !
miuta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!
suncokret ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se pridružiš ovom gornjem klubu!
 :fige:  i za sve ostale cure, da ne izostavim koga!

----------


## miuta821

Hvala svima ali beta je 0

----------


## darmar

miuta jako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad: ,znam kroz što prolaziš, isplači se i želim ti da što prije skupiš snage za novi postupak :grouphug:

----------


## id20

> Hvala svima ali beta je 0


miuta821, žao mi je, ali samo hrabro!! isplaci, odtuguj, i polako u nove pobjede..  :grouphug:

----------


## ljube555

Sada sam strahu ne daj boze nece duplati se sutra beta....

----------


## zdravka82

Miuta draga, zao mi je...  :grouphug: 
Ljube za sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivana1810

Bok svima

Ja danas radila betu i iynosi 180.Nakon dugih 10 godina neplodnosti,isprobavanja svega i svacega ivf u prirodnom ciklusu je uplalio.
Pozydrav svima i sretno !!!! :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Icsi

Čestitam i mirno do kraja.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## miuta821

> Bok svima
> 
> Ja danas radila betu i iynosi 180.Nakon dugih 10 godina neplodnosti,isprobavanja svega i svacega ivf u prirodnom ciklusu je uplalio.
> Pozydrav svima i sretno !!!!


Cestitam draga neka bude sve ok do kraja

----------


## darmar

Čestitam ivana, sretno do kraja ~~~~~~~

----------


## ivana1810

Hvala vam svima i zelim svima sto prije pozitivnu beticu.

----------


## žužy

> Hvala svima ali beta je 0


miuta,jako mi je žao :Love:

----------


## ljube555

> Bok svima
> 
> Ja danas radila betu i iynosi 180.Nakon dugih 10 godina neplodnosti,isprobavanja svega i svacega ivf u prirodnom ciklusu je uplalio.
> Pozydrav svima i sretno !!!!


cestitam od srce....koji dan bio transfer i koji dan nakon transfera vadena beta????

----------


## iva777

> Bok svima
> 
> Ja danas radila betu i iynosi 180.Nakon dugih 10 godina neplodnosti,isprobavanja svega i svacega ivf u prirodnom ciklusu je uplalio.
> Pozydrav svima i sretno !!!!


Cestitam od srca i neka bude skolska!!  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mona22

* ivana1810* čestitam
* miuta821* žao mi je  :Love: 
*ljube*  :fige:  za duplanje

----------


## Mury

Koliko je novih trudnica  :Very Happy: !Cure sretno do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ a tuznicama veliki zagrljaj,i neka i njihovo vrijeme brzo dodje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## suncokret19

završila u noći na hitnoj. Ponovila se ista priča kao i jučer. Nesnosni bolovi nakon pišanja.. ujutro sam bila kod svog ginekologa i rekao mi je da imam hiperstimulaciju pa mjehur nema baš mjesta.. kako spavam on se napuni i onda zato boli tako nakon pišanja.. moram mirovati i u ponedjeljak kontrola..
Nemam nade da nam ovo bude uspješan postupak   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## žužy

ivana1810, čestitam od srca i sretno dalje! :Smile: 
ljube, :fige:  za duplanje!
suncokret,čuvaj se,miruj i sve bude dobro! Sretno!

----------


## bubekica

> završila u noći na hitnoj. Ponovila se ista priča kao i jučer. Nesnosni bolovi nakon pišanja.. ujutro sam bila kod svog ginekologa i rekao mi je da imam hiperstimulaciju pa mjehur nema baš mjesta.. kako spavam on se napuni i onda zato boli tako nakon pišanja.. moram mirovati i u ponedjeljak kontrola..
> Nemam nade da nam ovo bude uspješan postupak


Uf, zao mi je.
Pogotovo jer ti prolazis, a nisi dobila puno jajnih stanica.
Niposto nemoj sjediti i kupi izosport pa pij (negazirani).
I hiper ne mora nista znaciti za ishod postupka.
A ove u petrovoj treba zadaviti.

----------


## suncokret19

Petrova me više neće vidjeti!! pa taman da ne imala dijete ili pala na prosjački štap kod privatnika.. i još ih zvala,poslala mail molila nek daju nekome od doktora nalaze da kaže što da učinim a oni ništa!!!! nema pridjeva koji bi ih opisao!! A i fakat imam sreće, prvo alergija pa hitna, pa kvar na autu točno ispred petrove,popravak od nekoliko tisuća kuna jer nismo imali drugog izbora, a sad još i ovo!! a tako smo lijepo već gladili bušu i svađali se kojeg bi spola beba mogla biti.. zašto se nam to događa?? pa što sam toliko skrivila dragom Bogu???
oprostite, ali morala sam ovo izbaciti iz sebe...

----------


## bubekica

draga, samo izbaci, nitko ti to ovdje nece zamjeriti.
drz se.  :Kiss:

----------


## miuta821

Suncokret19 draga zao mi je i meni jako tesko zbog moj neuspijeh i isto se svasta pitam.ali to je to moramo dalije.

----------


## Medeja

Gdje nam je ljube? 
Zar nije danas trebala vaditi drugu betu?

----------


## ljube555

Danasnja druga beta 13dnt - 555,70

----------


## Medeja

Ohoho, ljube, cestitam!

----------


## bubekica

Odlicno duplanje!
Jesi javila na vv?

----------


## darmar

Bravo ljube,super duplanje, čestitam i sretno do kraja  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

ljube to je to :Very Happy:

----------


## ljube555

> Odlicno duplanje!
> Jesi javila na vv?


jesam javila ali oni ne priznaju betu od srijede i moram opet vaditi u pon.a to ce biti 16dnt.... koliko bi onda trebala biti od prilike??????

----------


## ljube555

cure, zahvaljujem na svemu  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## inna28

Evo da se i ja javim...nakon 3 godine pauze,čekamo betu 30.7.
Držim fige svim curama

----------


## fuksija

Ljube..super...bas mi je drago..nije mi jasno zasto ne priznaju prvu betu al dobro..
Suncokret..ja sam se toliko razocarala u petrovu..tamo sam rodila prvo dijete prije 12 god koje je sad dijete s teskocama...da vise nikad tamo ne bi otisla..i ti mi samo to potvrdujes..

----------


## Medeja

Inna, držimo fige!!!

----------


## bubekica

ne priznaju jer vode svoju statistiku - 18 i 20 dan od punkcije gledaju betu, radi usporedbe.

Ljube, trebala bi biti oko 1500.

Inna sretno sretno!!!

----------


## orhideja.

> jesam javila ali oni ne priznaju betu od srijede i moram opet vaditi u pon.a to ce biti 16dnt.... koliko bi onda trebala biti od prilike??????


čestitkeeeee  :Kiss: 
neznam zašto ti ne priznaju :/ meni jesu, iako sam ja po preporuci moje gin radila i 3 vađenje, ali nisam javljala na vv jer sam na drugom javljanju dogovorila uzv 4t od transfera

----------


## ljube555

> ne priznaju jer vode svoju statistiku - 18 i 20 dan od punkcije gledaju betu, radi usporedbe.
> 
> Ljube, trebala bi biti oko 1500.
> 
> Inna sretno sretno!!!


hvala draga, tako sam i ja izracunala negdje 1500 bi trebala biti....

----------


## ljube555

cure jednostavno priznaju betu koja bila sluzbena samo.... a to danas.... i bas mi je 18dan nakon pukciji

----------


## laura33

*Ljube*- cestitke!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## suncokret19

koje testove za trudnoću kupujete?

----------


## Inesz

kupi gravignost mini, 15-ak kuna

----------


## Lagunas

Prijavljujem se i ja na ovu temu. Danas je 4dnt, 5d blast. Napuhnut trbuh pripisujem stimulaciji i utricima. Jučer i danas u nekim trenucima grčenje i bol kao pred M. Grudi bolne i osjetljive ali to traje još od početka bockanja. Mokre gaćice, nema miris? -ovo mi je novo.
 I ja sam odustala od skupih testova, evaporacijska crta skoro svaki put, isto kupujem Gravidnost mini i do sad su bili najiskreniji..

----------


## Lagunas

Sa sam vidjela da je na drugoj temi "nakon transfera" trebala ići moja poruka. Isprike!

----------


## suncokret19

Bila sam danas na kontroli kod ginekologa.. hiperatimulacija nije ni gora al nije ni bolje.  Samo mirovanje i pokušati izdržati nekako te bolove.. 
Rekao je da se sluznica maternice lijepo zadebljava.. znači ima nade   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## žužy

> koje testove za trudnoću kupujete?


Moj prijedlog je Gravignost Ultra,tridesetak kn je ali je osjetljiviji od Mini koji je i meni i nekim drugim curkama dao lažnu crtu.
A bome ima i One Step trakica,petnaestak kn,isto visoke osjetljivosti.

----------


## ljube555

Danasnja beta 16dnt -  1572,50

----------


## iva777

> Danasnja beta 16dnt -  1572,50


Uuuuu ljube wow odlicno!!!! Bas sam sretna zbog tebe !!!  :Kiss:  kiss

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## eryngium

Bravo ljube!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~ za dalje

suncokret, sretno s hiperom!

Lagunas,  :fige: !

----------


## Medeja

Bravo, ljube, školska beta!
Kada ideš na prvi uzv?

----------


## ljube555

> Bravo, ljube, školska beta!
> Kada ideš na prvi uzv?


pa sada nisam razumela sestru, drugi cetvrtak cini se

----------


## Medeja

> pa sada nisam razumela sestru, drugi cetvrtak cini se


Super!
A jesi li računala tt? Koliko si sada trudna?

----------


## ljube555

> Super!
> A jesi li računala tt? Koliko si sada trudna?


danas 5tjedana

----------


## Medeja

Pa onda bi se trebalo lijepo vidjeti sve na uzv.
Držim fige!

----------


## bubekica

Lagunas, sretno! Meni se svidjaju ti tvoji "nesimptomi"  :Wink: 

Suncokret lezi i uzivaj, vrijeme vani i nije za drugo.

Ljube super beta!!!

----------


## žužy

ljube,super! Sretno dalje! :Very Happy:

----------


## Lagunas

Ljube, prekrasne brojke! Neka se sve sada nastavi školski! 
Bubekica, hvala!

----------


## ljube555

cure, puno hvala na svemu

----------


## darmar

Ljube555 super za duplanje, sretno na uzv  :Smile: . Uzv. ti je 30.7.,jesam li dobro skontala?
Suncokret, odmaraj i sretno, za betu ~~~~~
Lagunas neka iscekivanje do bete prode sto smirenije i ljepse, ~~~~~~za lijepu bet.
Cure sretno nam svima, tko got sto ceka~~~~~~~

----------


## sara10

Cure sretno svima u kojoj god da ste fazi!

*Darmar* kada je ono tebi uzv?

----------


## suncokret19

čestitke na pozitivnim betama!!!
hvala na pozitivnim vibracijama   :Smile:

----------


## darmar

Sara10, meni je uzv.24.7.  :Smile: 
Kako si ti,jos malo i stize djecak :Smile: 
Pozzz

----------


## miuta821

> Danasnja beta 16dnt -  1572,50


Supet draga vidis kako ide sve po redu

----------


## ljube555

Strahu sam .... Opet sam primjetila na wc papiru rozi iscjedak

----------


## Medeja

> Strahu sam .... Opet sam primjetila na wc papiru rozi iscjedak


Zovi ginekologa i pitaj što bi moglo biti.
Možda ti treba povećati terapiju.

----------


## sara10

> Sara10, meni je uzv.24.7. 
> Kako si ti,jos malo i stize djecak
> Pozzz


Je, je još malo, ajme nisam ni svjesna, za manje od mjes. dana. osim ako ne prenesem.
Držim fige za tvoj uzv, ma bit će to sve super, koliko ćeš tada već biti tjedana, moći će se čuti srce malo?

----------


## darmar

> Je, je još malo, ajme nisam ni svjesna, za manje od mjes. dana. osim ako ne prenesem.
> Držim fige za tvoj uzv, ma bit će to sve super, koliko ćeš tada već biti tjedana, moći će se čuti srce malo?


Upravo se naručila na naš prvi uzv, u 9:30 24.7., po mojoj računici tad će biti 6+5tt   :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

dragi cure pomagajte, danas opet taj iscjedak rozi , i dosta sam strahu. isla sam kod svog gin.i on izracunao danas 5tt, ali na ultrazvuku ne vidi odkud ide taj rozi iscjedak ali ne vidi ni gestacijsku kao da nista nema..... pa mi kaze mozda to jos jako rano posto mpo trudnoca i prirodna trodnoca dvje razlicite stvari..... strahu sam jako ne valjda nista od trudnoci..... ali opet na osnovi cega bi beta lijepo duplala se svaka 48 sata.... pomogajte tko ima sa time iskustva ili nesto zna o tome..... zahvaljujem u napred  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Medeja

Hmmm, pa kažu da ako je beta preko 1000 da se vidi nešto na uzv pa sam sada zbunjena.
Meni su se na 5+5 vidjele dvije gv, jedna s odjekom ploda, a druga manja bez ploda koja se do 8tt apsorbirala i nestala.
Kada si imala zadnju mengu?

Mogla bi sutra ići opet vaditi betu, za sebe, da vidiš raste li kako treba.

Jesi li zvala mpo ginića? Jel ti ovaj tvoj pojačao terapiju?

----------


## ljube555

> Hmmm, pa kažu da ako je beta preko 1000 da se vidi nešto na uzv pa sam sada zbunjena.
> Meni su se na 5+5 vidjele dvije gv, jedna s odjekom ploda, a druga manja bez ploda koja se do 8tt apsorbirala i nestala.
> Kada si imala zadnju mengu?
> 
> Mogla bi sutra ići opet vaditi betu, za sebe, da vidiš raste li kako treba.
> 
> Jesi li zvala mpo ginića? Jel ti ovaj tvoj pojačao terapiju?


Desetak min taj iscjedak bio ali ne iz matern.dao mi uputnicu za sutra za betu.... 16.6 bila zadnja menstr. Koliko bi trebala biti sutra beta ako nakon 1000 ne dupla se svaka 48sata

----------


## snupi

ljube kod kojeg dr si u vzu bila? najvjerovatnije imas hematom!

----------


## Medeja

http://www.roda.hr/article/read/horm...ovo-dupliranje

Bude sve u redu, samo se smiri.
Na 5+0 ništa se ne mora vidjeti.
Javi nam sutra betu, a mi drzimo fige.

----------


## ljube555

> ljube kod kojeg dr si u vzu bila? najvjerovatnije imas hematom!


U ludbregu kod d.fara...ali kao da nema hematoma

----------


## snupi

saljem ti na pp mail od  Radoncica pa mu posalji mail kaj si sve prosla pa budes cula kaj ti bude rekao!

----------


## ljube555

cure ako mi jucer beta bila 1572,50 koliko bi trebala danas biti otpriliki???? ja bi sada isla vaditi na hitnu postu nemam mira

----------


## Medeja

Ljube, stavila sam ti gore link.

----------


## žužy

ljube,pokušaj ne paničariti. I nema smisla vaditi danas...idi sutra da budeš kolko tolko mirna a bude oko 3000, no ni to nije pravilo. Pokušaj ne paničariti i malo se smiri...sa tolikim strahovima si samo škodiš. I kao što sam ti vec i napomenula,puno toga ovisi dal se bude vidlo kaj i na ovolku betu i na ovaj tt. Sve je to individualno. Kolkim curama se ne vidi ništ,a opet i kolkima se i srce vidlo samo par dana posle. To sve ništ ne znači za tebe. I puno ovisi o samom uzv-u. Znači,sutra beta da se smiriš i za tj dana uzv. Koje upute ti je dr dao?
A ovaj roskasti iscjedak,moguče i da je iz rodnice.

----------


## ljube555

> ljube,pokušaj ne paničariti. I nema smisla vaditi danas...idi sutra da budeš kolko tolko mirna a bude oko 3000, no ni to nije pravilo. Pokušaj ne paničariti i malo se smiri...sa tolikim strahovima si samo škodiš. I kao što sam ti vec i napomenula,puno toga ovisi dal se bude vidlo kaj i na ovolku betu i na ovaj tt. Sve je to individualno. Kolkim curama se ne vidi ništ,a opet i kolkima se i srce vidlo samo par dana posle. To sve ništ ne znači za tebe. I puno ovisi o samom uzv-u. Znači,sutra beta da se smiriš i za tj dana uzv. Koje upute ti je dr dao?
> A ovaj roskasti iscjedak,moguče i da je iz rodnice.



Ali draga to vec ne rozi nego crveni.... Kao mirovanje i utrogestan.... Rekao da je to i rodnice ali zbog cega to ide????? Vec sam izvadila betu i cekam nalaz

----------


## žužy

A eto...oče to,zbog čega neznam. Ali možda imaš osjetljiviju sluznicu koja se iziritirala pa eto. Kad baš striktno kaže da nije iz maternice. Neznaju ni meni objasnit otkud meni bilo onolko krvarenje... Da,sve što možeš je ležat,terapija i čekat. Kolko god teško bilo. A beta...samo se budeš sekirala jel dosta narasla,al kad si ju več izvadila- nek bude poštenska da te kolko tolko smiri.

----------


## Medeja

Žao mi je, ljube, što si u tolikom strahu.
Ne mogu reći da je neopravdan, ali znam da ti nikako ne koristi.

Hoće li što promijeniti ako se živciraš i uznemiravaš?

Neće, stoga se pokušaj nekako opustiti, znam da to nije lako, ali probaj.

----------


## iva777

Joj ljube samo pozitivno drzimo fige !!! 

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

izvadila sam betu cure, jucer bila 1572,50 a sutra bi trebala biti oko 3000..... ali sada sam vadila na hitnoj i beta iznosi 2700,50...... nadam se od jucer do sutra bude lijepo duplanje i ne trebam brinuti se

----------


## Medeja

To je u redu beta i nadam se da te malo smirila.
Sada još izvadi sutra betu i nemoj ni o čemu razmišljati do pregleda.
Ništa ne možeš učiniti ili promijeniti osim malo se primiriti i ne uzrujavati se jer embrij to osjeti od samog početka.
Razmišljaj pozitivno, a ja ti za pregled držim fige jer znam da će sve biti u najboljem redu.

----------


## ljube555

> To je u redu beta i nadam se da te malo smirila.
> Sada još izvadi sutra betu i nemoj ni o čemu razmišljati do pregleda.
> Ništa ne možeš učiniti ili promijeniti osim malo se primiriti i ne uzrujavati se jer embrij to osjeti od samog početka.
> Razmišljaj pozitivno, a ja ti za pregled držim fige jer znam da će sve biti u najboljem redu.


draga moja, puno hvala na podrske..... i ja vjerujem da bude sve uredu.... bila sam ja hitnoj i ispricala sve.... doktor kaze kao da je to cesta pojava i da to krvarenje iz rodnice ali da ono ne moze izaci sve do kraja a trudnoca 5tjedana jako mala da bi nesto videlo se nema veze kaj tako velika beta.... mozda na takvom mjestu da ga moj ginic ne vidio.... najbitnije da beta dupla se....da kod nas koji mpo trudnoci jako imamo osjetljivu rodnicu taj kanal i svako naprezanje odmah krvarimo.....

----------


## suncokret19

Žene moje kaj da radim?? ja ove bolove više ne mogu trpjeti, poludjet ću!! jučer ciječi dan i ovu cijelu noć imam bolove, skoro svakih sat-dva, imam osjećaj da ko da umirem. Od varaždina do zagreba mi je dalek put jer ja svakih 5-10 min moram pišati i mislim da nikako to nebi izdržala. Da se javim u bolnicu na infuzije?
poslala sam mail u petrovu nek pitaju doktora što da napravim..

----------


## ljube555

> Žene moje kaj da radim?? ja ove bolove više ne mogu trpjeti, poludjet ću!! jučer ciječi dan i ovu cijelu noć imam bolove, skoro svakih sat-dva, imam osjećaj da ko da umirem. Od varaždina do zagreba mi je dalek put jer ja svakih 5-10 min moram pišati i mislim da nikako to nebi izdržala. Da se javim u bolnicu na infuzije?
> poslala sam mail u petrovu nek pitaju doktora što da napravim..


a kaj draga hiper imas ili ?????

----------


## ljube555

> Žene moje kaj da radim?? ja ove bolove više ne mogu trpjeti, poludjet ću!! jučer ciječi dan i ovu cijelu noć imam bolove, skoro svakih sat-dva, imam osjećaj da ko da umirem. Od varaždina do zagreba mi je dalek put jer ja svakih 5-10 min moram pišati i mislim da nikako to nebi izdržala. Da se javim u bolnicu na infuzije?
> poslala sam mail u petrovu nek pitaju doktora što da napravim..


odi u bolniicu.... ja sam jucer isto isla ali nije zbog bolova nego zbog krvarenja....

----------


## Medeja

Nemoj doma trpiti nego otiđi u bolnicu.
Tko zna kada će ti se ovi iz Petrove javiti.

----------


## suncokret19

da, imam hiper. Nekako bi htjela izbjeći bolnicu ali kad bolovi krenu ja neznam kud sa sobom.

----------


## Medeja

Nema tu izbjegavanja bolnice s hiperom.
Riskiraš puno toga jer, nadam se, znaš koje su sve moguće posljedice hipera i što sve može poći po zlu.
Ne želim to uopće ovdje niti pisati.

Idi u bolnicu, nemoj se zezati, u pitanju sad više nije moguća trudnoća nego tvoje zdravlje i život.
Patiti se ne moraš, oni će ti pomoći.

----------


## ljube555

Eto izvadena opet beta u 11nalaz.... Sad cemo viditi duplanje od pon.

----------


## laura33

*Ljube* - biti će sve u redu vidjet ćeš, ma sigurno je taj tvoj doktor imao malo lošiji uzv aparat sa kojima ne može baš detektirati tako ranu trudnoći, beta lijepo raste, a to je najbitnije. 
Ja sam sigurna da će se na sljedećem uzv već puno toga više vidjeti.
Jel još imaš taj iscjedak ili je to prestalo?

*Suncokret* - javi se u bolnicu bez premišljanja, takvo stanje treba liječit. Zašto da se mučiš pitanjima šta ako ovo ili ono. Nakon kontrole i njihovih uputa tamo biti ćeš sigurno mirnija.

----------


## ljube555

> *Ljube* - biti će sve u redu vidjet ćeš, ma sigurno je taj tvoj doktor imao malo lošiji uzv aparat sa kojima ne može baš detektirati tako ranu trudnoći, beta lijepo raste, a to je najbitnije. 
> Ja sam sigurna da će se na sljedećem uzv već puno toga više vidjeti.
> Jel još imaš taj iscjedak ili je to prestalo?
> 
> *Suncokret* - javi se u bolnicu bez premišljanja, takvo stanje treba liječit. Zašto da se mučiš pitanjima šta ako ovo ili ono. Nakon kontrole i njihovih uputa tamo biti ćeš sigurno mirnija.



Nemam vise taj iscjedak to mi dode na dan jednom i traje kojih 15min i nestane.... 

Danas beta 18dnt - 3223,37

----------


## Katjuša

*ljube555* super za betu, jesi li mirnija sad?  :Love:  je li stao iscjedak?

*suncokret* nadam se da si već otišla u bolnicu. Nemoj se zezati sa time.

----------


## ljube555

> *ljube555* super za betu, jesi li mirnija sad?  je li stao iscjedak?
> 
> *suncokret* nadam se da si već otišla u bolnicu. Nemoj se zezati sa time.


Stao je... Ali on pojavi se jednom na dan , zasad nema od jucer pa cemo vidit sta bude u toku dana

----------


## Medeja

Super, ljube, sada se moraš prestati živcirati.
Beta raste, to je najvažnije, i to pravilno.
Krvarenje se može dogoditi, ali to, koliko mogu pretpostaviti, nije ništa obilno.
Pričekaj pregled i ne živciraj se jer si tako samo pogoršavaš stanje.

Imaš li kakve simptome trudnoće?
Ja sam već s 5tt imala lagane mučnine tijekom cijeloga dana.  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

i opet poceo taj iscjedak....o boze pa dokad to bude trajalo....

medeja, dode mi mucno ali nemam povracenja, prsa jako bolno i ucjestalo hodam na wc i stalno sam gladno.....

mene zabrinjava taj krvavi iscjedak.... boze dragi

----------


## suncokret19

hitan bolnički prijem. Teški hiper, jajnici se čak dodiruju kako su veliki. U sobi sam, ležim, vadili su mi krv za pretrage i dalje nemam pojma što se događa. čekam kad će mi netko nešto reći.

----------


## laura33

*Suncokret* ajme strasno, joj eto vidis, dobro da si otisla. I da su te zadrzali, znam da ti je sigurno grozno ostat u bolnici, ali tako je najsigurnije za tebe. Drzim  :fige:  da se sve bude dobro.

*Ljube*- koji progesteronski pripravak koristis? Jesu ti povisili dozu s obzirom na taj iscjedak, pogotovo ako kazes da je krvav?
Mislim da bi svakako trebala i mirovati.

----------


## eryngium

suncokret19  :Kiss:   :Love:  Drži se!

ljube555  :fige:  da iscjedak prestane!

----------


## bubekica

*suncokret* drz se! ne mogu vjerovati, hospitalizirana zbog hipera, a jedna js! ljuti me to jako.
iskreno se nadam da si otisla u hiper jer raste beta  :Wink: 

*ljube*  sry sto sam tek sad odgovorila na poruku, vidim da sam puno profulala pa ignoriraj. drz se i polako!

----------


## boss

Ljube lezi odmara i samo do wc a , i ne brini se ,ja sam tako krvarila do 20tt i nakraju bio zaključak da mi pucaju kapilari od težine i naglog razvlačenje i to ništa ne utice na trudnoću , samo bez sikiracije i leži i ne ustaj

----------


## Medeja

Suncokret, užasno je to što ti se događa, ali mi je jako drago što si otišla u bolnicu.
Tko zna koliko si se još mogla doma patiti, a vjerujem da će ti u bolnici pomoći.
I meni je nevjerojatno kako se to razvilo zbog jedne js, ali događa se.
Držim fige da se brzo oporaviš!

Ljube, beta raste i sve je u redu. U skladu je s tjednima i to je okej.

Previše razmišljaš. Opusti se, odmaraj, možda tim živciranjem samo doprinosiš pogoršenju.
Ništa, ali baš ništa ne rješavaš živciranjem i to ti nikako ne pomaže!

Učinila si sve što si mogla, vadila betu, bila na uzv, više ništa ne možeš.

----------


## Lagunas

Suncokret izdrži! Sigurno je da nije lako, pogotovo pri ovim vrućinama ležati u bolnici ali sad si u sigurnim rukama i blizu da mogu na vrijeme reagirati. Ako si već morala završiti u bolnici onda se nadam da je razlogjedna mrva, zbog koje ćeš zaboraviti na sve muke!

Ljube, mogu samo zamisliti kroz što prolaziš. Žao mi je ali poslušaj cure jer stres nikome ništa dobrog ne donese! 
Mi ti šaljemo puno pozitive!

----------


## ljube555

> *suncokret* drz se! ne mogu vjerovati, hospitalizirana zbog hipera, a jedna js! ljuti me to jako.
> iskreno se nadam da si otisla u hiper jer raste beta 
> 
> *ljube*  sry sto sam tek sad odgovorila na poruku, vidim da sam puno profulala pa ignoriraj. drz se i polako!



ne kuzim ja ovu por.draga????

bila sam ja na hitne jucer i kaze doktor da mogucnost da smesteno na takvom mjestu da tesko viditi, a moj ginic ima ultr.jos otkad sam prvog malog rodila.... na hitnoj rekli ako nesto ne bi bilo uredu po bete bi vidjelo se mislim u veze ploda i gv, a krvarenje iz rodnice i to kao zna biti normalno posto jako osjetljiva

----------


## suncokret19

sva areća što sam slušala instinkt i vas i otišla u bolnicu.. tu sam im na oku i pod kontrolom.. nadam se da će sve ispasti kako treba..   :Smile: 
hvala vam!!

----------


## ljube555

> sva areća što sam slušala instinkt i vas i otišla u bolnicu.. tu sam im na oku i pod kontrolom.. nadam se da će sve ispasti kako treba..  
> hvala vam!!


drzi se draga i bit ce sve uredu

----------


## zdravka82

suncokret19, drzi se, sve ce biti ok...
ljube555 da krvarenje stane ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ja sutra idem na prvi uzv, sutra mi je 5+5.. simptoma nemam nikakvih, samo ponekad mali pritisak kao pred menstruaciju.. super se osjecam, samo sam se danas uplasila sto nemam simptoma i strah me sta ce biti sutra..

----------


## ljube555

> suncokret19, drzi se, sve ce biti ok...
> ljube555 da krvarenje stane ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Ja sutra idem na prvi uzv, sutra mi je 5+5.. simptoma nemam nikakvih, samo ponekad mali pritisak kao pred menstruaciju.. super se osjecam, samo sam se danas uplasila sto nemam simptoma i strah me sta ce biti sutra..



ma bit ce sve ok draga, ja tek idem na ultrazvuk iduci cetvrtak i bit 6 tt i nesto sitno... ja sam jucer bila kod svog ginica kao da jucer bilo ravno 5tt ali ne vidio nista ni GV, i sada sam i ja jako strahu... beta dupla se i lijepo raste a nista ne vidio ginic.... ja imam dosta bolni grudi i cesto mokrim zna biti tu i tamo po koji grc ali brzo prode.... i dosta sam gladna...

----------


## Inesz

Suncokret19, drži se!
~~~~ 

Ovo je već drugi put da su te u Petrovoj doveli u stanje hiperstimulacije, zar ne?
Prvi put su bili planirali ciljane odnose, ali su prešli na ivf jer si imala puno folikula, na kraju hiper i samo jednu blasticu za odgođeni, smrznuti transfer.
Sada opet teški hiper i samo jedna transferirana blastica.

Ma, bravo za ekipu iz Petrove! Sramota je da ste ovako  po drugi put pogriješili i tako loše vodili postupak ove mlade žene. Dva postupka, dvije hiperstimulacije i ukupno 2 blastociste. Ma, divan referentni centar za mpo!!!


Draga Suncokret, nadam se da te ne boli jako i da će ti se stanje brzo popraviti. Želim ti da sve ovo završi lijepom i sretnom trudnoćom.

----------


## bubekica

> ne kuzim ja ovu por.draga????
> 
> bila sam ja na hitne jucer i kaze doktor da mogucnost da smesteno na takvom mjestu da tesko viditi, a moj ginic ima ultr.jos otkad sam prvog malog rodila.... na hitnoj rekli ako nesto ne bi bilo uredu po bete bi vidjelo se mislim u veze ploda i gv, a krvarenje iz rodnice i to kao zna biti normalno posto jako osjetljiva


Mislim na ono iz inboxa sto sam ti pisala...

----------


## ljube555

> Mislim na ono iz inboxa sto sam ti pisala...


sve pet ne brini.... malo i meni sve to cudno ali docekati se cu cetvrtak iduci dok cu ici na VV, samo nece biti moja doktorica

----------


## Medeja

> suncokret19, drzi se, sve ce biti ok...
> ljube555 da krvarenje stane ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Ja sutra idem na prvi uzv, sutra mi je 5+5.. simptoma nemam nikakvih, samo ponekad mali pritisak kao pred menstruaciju.. super se osjecam, samo sam se danas uplasila sto nemam simptoma i strah me sta ce biti sutra..


Meni se s 5+5 vidio plod i odjek iako su me cure pripremale da možda neću vidjeti srčeko.
Ali me naša hrabrica iznenadila.
Ja danas idem na pregled prije ljetovanja, nadam se da će sve biti u redu.

----------


## ljube555

> Meni se s 5+5 vidio plod i odjek iako su me cure pripremale da možda neću vidjeti srčeko.
> Ali me naša hrabrica iznenadila.
> Ja danas idem na pregled prije ljetovanja, nadam se da će sve biti u redu.


i ja vjerujem da ce i mene drugi tjedan iznenaditi moja hrabrica

----------


## ljube555

cure pitala sam preko e.mail doktora Radoncica u veze iscjedka i zbog cega ne vidi se GV, rekao mi je da je jako velika mogucnost da jako los uzv a trudnoca jako mala... eto sada sve u bozje ruke prepustam pa kako bude....

----------


## Medeja

> cure pitala sam preko e.mail doktora Radoncica u veze iscjedka i zbog cega ne vidi se GV, rekao mi je da je jako velika mogucnost da jako los uzv a trudnoca jako mala... eto sada sve u bozje ruke prepustam pa kako bude....


Eto vidiš. Sigurno te malo smirio.

----------


## laura33

> cure pitala sam preko e.mail doktora Radoncica u veze iscjedka i zbog cega ne vidi se GV, rekao mi je da je jako velika mogucnost da *jako los uzv a trudnoca jako mala.*.. eto sada sve u bozje ruke prepustam pa kako bude....


Eto, to je onda to, glavno da te to smirilo.  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

Jooj jedva cekam taj uzv iduci tjedan a i strahu sam dosta.... Ako moj ginic nista ne vidio sa ravnih 5tt kaj me bude docekalo iduci tjedan.....

----------


## Katjuša

*ljube* naravno da te strah, ali imaš betu koja lijepo raste, to što tvoj gin nije vidio sa 5tt može imati uporište u puno drugih stvari, kako su ti i cure i dr. Radončić rekli.
Probaj se smiriti, mazi bušu i nemaš što nego čekati.. Neku zanimaciju si probaj naći.. Brzo će proći tih tjedan dana i biti će sve ok  :Love:

----------


## ljube555

Hvala draga   .. . vjerujem da bude sve ok i mrvica nece odustati

----------


## ljube555

> suncokret19, drzi se, sve ce biti ok...
> ljube555 da krvarenje stane ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Ja sutra idem na prvi uzv, sutra mi je 5+5.. simptoma nemam nikakvih, samo ponekad mali pritisak kao pred menstruaciju.. super se osjecam, samo sam se danas uplasila sto nemam simptoma i strah me sta ce biti sutra..


Draga, kako je prosao uzv???? Javi se

----------


## Medeja

> Jooj jedva cekam taj uzv iduci tjedan a i strahu sam dosta.... Ako moj ginic nista ne vidio sa ravnih 5tt kaj me bude docekalo iduci tjedan.....


Sada ću ti ja napisati kaj će te dočekati.
Embrij veličine 5mm s embrionalnim odjekom i sve uredno.
Eto, moje predviđanje.

Sada i ti razmišljaj pozitivno i sve će biti okej. Ništa ti drugo niti ne preostaje.

----------


## ljube555

> Sada ću ti ja napisati kaj će te dočekati.
> Embrij veličine 5mm s embrionalnim odjekom i sve uredno.
> Eto, moje predviđanje.
> 
> Sada i ti razmišljaj pozitivno i sve će biti okej. Ništa ti drugo niti ne preostaje.


hvala draga  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## suncokret19

Hej!! hvala svima na dobrim željama i vibracijama!! Tu sam u bolnici, mirujem i  pokušavam čim više ležati. Ima dvije super cimerice, sestre su jako ljubazne i tako.. nekako ide..
Noć je bila užasna,nisam oka sklopila, pišala svakih 15 min i imala poslije bolove, ali sam ih nekako izdržala. Primila sam injekciju ketonala ali to mi je smirilo samo 1 napadaj boli, dalje je boljelo isto. Po danu je dobro, nema baš nekih bolova. Nalazi su dobri, dobila sam injekciju protiv zgrušnjavanja krvi, dalje mogu samo mirovati. 
Tražit ću navečer tabletu za spavanje pa šta bude. Rekao je doktor da moram spavati i da imam pravo tražiti nešto protiv bolova, ne trebam to trpjeti.
Koliko se ostaje u bolnici? Ako imate kakvo iskustvo.

----------


## Lagunas

Suncokret, tako mi je drago da ti je malo bolje! Hrabrica si ti  :Smile: 
Ostanak će ovisiti o tome kakvi budu nalazi i ako se bar 2 dana budeš osjećala dobro, pustit će te. Moja prijateljica je prvi put ostala jedno 6 dana. Ali drugi put se vratila kroz par dana i ostala malo duže, ali to je druga priča o kojoj neću sada jer ti ćeš biti dobro!

----------


## zdravka82

Cure, ja sam danas obavila prvi uzv, gestacijska vrecica promjera 16mm i srceko!  :Smile:  doktorica kaze da je sve uredu, dobila terapiju za dalje. Jajnici uredni, jedino 2 ciste na lijevom ostale kao posljedica stimulacije.. Presretna sam, zelim vam da sto prije dozivite ovu srecu..

----------


## ljube555

> Cure, ja sam danas obavila prvi uzv, gestacijska vrecica promjera 16mm i srceko!  doktorica kaze da je sve uredu, dobila terapiju za dalje. Jajnici uredni, jedino 2 ciste na lijevom ostale kao posljedica stimulacije.. Presretna sam, zelim vam da sto prije dozivite ovu srecu..


ogromni cestitike od svega srca....

nadam se da i ja cu iduci tjedan to viditi......

----------


## Medeja

Bravo zdravka!!!
Koliko si sada trudna?
Jel ti rekla koliko ti je plod velik?

Ja sam jučer bila na uzv 10+3 (po zm), a po uzv 10+6 i rekao mi gin da smo veliki 4cm od glave do guze. Mlatim i rukama i nogama, rukice držim pred ličekom, sramežljiv sam, imam nosić, sve je tu.  :Heart:

----------


## ljube555

> Bravo zdravka!!!
> Koliko si sada trudna?
> Jel ti rekla koliko ti je plod velik?
> 
> Ja sam jučer bila na uzv 10+3 (po zm), a po uzv 10+6 i rekao mi gin da smo veliki 4cm od glave do guze. Mlatim i rukama i nogama, rukice držim pred ličekom, sramežljiv sam, imam nosić, sve je tu.



bas lijepo to citati...  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## zdravka82

Sada sam 5+5, a veliki smo 2,6mm...

----------


## ljube555

ne shvacam gdje onda moja mrvica skriva se ako njej nema na 5tt ravnih...... o boze koje muke prozivljavam misli ce da gdje moja mrva mala....

----------


## Icsi

> ne shvacam gdje onda moja mrvica skriva se ako njej nema na 5tt ravnih...... o boze koje muke prozivljavam misli ce da gdje moja mrva mala....



Zašto ne odeš kod privatnika na kvalitetniji UZV da se smiriš?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Medeja

> Sada sam 5+5, a veliki smo 2,6mm...


Taman!
Mi smo bili isto na 5+5tt 3 mm.
Meni je to tako smiješno malo, a kad ono, ima srčeko.  :Smile:

----------


## boss

Ljube poslala sam ti pp al i ovdje ću napisati kod mene se vidjelo tek sa 6,5 tt isto malo krvari pa stane al tad je vidio dva i evo ih sad spavaju .

----------


## boss

I da bio je neki stariji uz

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube poslala sam ti pp al i ovdje ću napisati kod mene se vidjelo tek sa 6,5 tt isto malo krvari pa stane al tad je vidio dva i evo ih sad spavaju .


mislis gestacijska vrecica????

----------


## darmar

evo i mene s prvog uzv, trudni smo 6+5tt, imamo srculence i veliki smo 7,8 mm  :Smile: 
kaže dr.savršeno, idemo dalje uz Božiju pomoć.

Ljube555, pokušaj se smiriti, bit će dobro vidjet ćeš...

----------


## darmar

> Sada sam 5+5, a veliki smo 2,6mm...


čestitam, super  :Very Happy: , neka do kraja bude školski~~~~~~~

----------


## Medeja

Darmar, pa to je već prava mala bebica!
Drago mi je da je sve u redu!

----------


## eryngium

> evo i mene s prvog uzv, trudni smo 6+5tt, imamo srculence i veliki smo 7,8 mm 
> kaže dr.savršeno, idemo dalje uz Božiju pomoć.


 :Very Happy:  Divno!  :Zaljubljen:  Nek tako savršeno i nastavi.

----------


## kiki30

darmar čestitam od srca   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ljube555

Jooj cure, danas smo prosli bez krvarenja...  :Smile:  nadam se da vise ne biti

----------


## stela10

> Jooj cure, danas smo prosli bez krvarenja...  nadam se da vise ne biti


 :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

dobar dan svima  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  , bas sporo idu dane.....

----------


## ljube555

> evo i mene s prvog uzv, trudni smo 6+5tt, imamo srculence i veliki smo 7,8 mm 
> kaže dr.savršeno, idemo dalje uz Božiju pomoć.
> 
> Ljube555, pokušaj se smiriti, bit će dobro vidjet ćeš...


cestitki od srca  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## sara10

> evo i mene s prvog uzv, trudni smo 6+5tt, imamo srculence i veliki smo 7,8 mm 
> kaže dr.savršeno, idemo dalje uz Božiju pomoć.
> 
> Ljube555, pokušaj se smiriti, bit će dobro vidjet ćeš...


Darmar, iskrene čestitke! Samo hrabro naprijed i želim ti urednu i lijepu trudnoću!

----------


## Katjuša

> evo i mene s prvog uzv, trudni smo 6+5tt, imamo srculence i veliki smo 7,8 mm 
> kaže dr.savršeno, idemo dalje uz Božiju pomoć.


*darmar* draga krasne vijesti!  :Heart:  :Very Happy: 
uživaj u trudnoći i neka bude školski do kraja  :Kiss:

----------


## suncokret19

12 dnt beta 158,9!!!!!
i idem doma   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## žužy

suncokret,čestitam od srca! Bolje nije moglo :Very Happy: 
darmar,prekrasno,sretno dalje! :Very Happy:

----------


## Medeja

Suncokret, divne vijesti!!!
Zaista turbulentan početak trudnoće, ali sada će sve biti u redu!!!
Čestitam!

----------


## Kadauna

> Da i ja nakon 11 godina objavim prvu nasu pozitivnu betu, koja je 1953,12  
> Hvala dragom Bogu na ovom čudu i hvala vama sto ste bile uz nas.



pa kako sam ja ovu vijest propustila, tek sad čitam o srčeku koje kuca  :Smile: ) darmar draga naša - sretno do kraja i puno vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~

Mislim da je kod vas pauza ali i promjena sredine / IVF centra očito bila ključna!

----------


## suncokret19

jel ta moja beta u redu? nemam referentne vrijednosti, na otpusnom pismu piše brojka, a nekako me strah guglati po netu da ne pročitam kakve gluposti. Znam da je duplanje bitno, znači da bi u srijedu trebala biti oko 300 i nešto, ne?

----------


## Medeja

Ne zamaraj se brojkicama, suncokret, sve je to u redu.
Za 12dnt je ovo u redu beta.
Da, trebala bi biti oko 300 u srijedu. Držim fige!

----------


## una99

suncokret  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## eryngium

Ajme suncokret, kakve divne vijesti!
Čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:   :Klap:

----------


## suncokret19

Hvala svima na čestitkama, savjetima i pomoći koju ste mi dale na ovom našem putovanju ma kako god ono završilo. Eto nakon svih problema i prepreka koje smo doživjeli do ove pozitivne bete, mislim da je ovo stvarno naša nagrada   :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Suncokret,  čestitam !

----------


## Katjuša

*suncokret* pa prekrasne vijesti kod tebe!! čestitam draga  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lagunas

Ajme Suncokret, pa ja tek sad vidim da si nagrađena predivnom brojkom! Od srca ti želim da od sada pa na dalje bude sve u savršenom redu!!!!!

----------


## ljube555

Suncokret, cestitke od srca!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## iva777

> Hvala svima na čestitkama, savjetima i pomoći koju ste mi dale na ovom našem putovanju ma kako god ono završilo. Eto nakon svih problema i prepreka koje smo doživjeli do ove pozitivne bete, mislim da je ovo stvarno naša nagrada


Suncokret cestitam ti !!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## suncokret19

Hvala svima!!!   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

jooj jedva cekam taj uzv da vise smirim se .... nadam se najboljemu.....

----------


## Medeja

Ljube, pa koliko si ti puta vadila betu?

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, pa koliko si ti puta vadila betu?


nemoj uopce pitati imam takvog glupog ginica to je strasno.... jos sam i u pon.isla vaditi pa sam njemu nosila nalaz... koja vec 13799 bila.... pa sam i ja njemu rekla da ako neznate svoj posao nemojte raditi.... nisam mu dala ni da me pregleda nego u cetvrtak idem u zagreb na uzv ....

----------


## Medeja

Znači, 7 si puta vadila betu?
...

Prvi put da sam vidjela da je netko toliko puta vadio betu.

----------


## BigBlue

Darmar, super to ide  :Klap:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje po p.s.-u  :Heart: 

Suncokret, čestitam! Brzo doma i uživajte!

Ljube555, mislim da si beta-rekorderka  :Grin:  Čekamo UZV! Konačno!

Stela10, na drugoj temi sam ubrala tvoj AMH (8,2). Ne znam kakve su ti druge vrijednosti, ali imamo identičan AMH.  S 35 god sam dobila 14 js, 12 MII. Pa samo da te malo utješim da to i nije tako strašno....

Sretno svima!

----------


## ljube555

> Darmar, super to ide  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje po p.s.-u 
> 
> Suncokret, čestitam! Brzo doma i uživajte!
> 
> Ljube555, mislim da si beta-rekorderka  Čekamo UZV! Konačno!
> 
> Stela10, na drugoj temi sam ubrala tvoj AMH (8,2). Ne znam kakve su ti druge vrijednosti, ali imamo identičan AMH.  S 35 god sam dobila 14 js, 12 MII. Pa samo da te malo utješim da to i nije tako strašno....
> 
> Sretno svima!


sutra uzv, javim sve dok obavim....

----------


## una99

*ljube555* sretno sutra  :Kiss:

----------


## zdravka82

Ljube555 gdje ides na uzv, na VV? 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da sve bude uredu!!

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube555 gdje ides na uzv, na VV? 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da sve bude uredu!!


da, draga na VV idem.... vjerujem da sve bude uredu....

----------


## suncokret19

danas beta 371!!!!   :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> danas beta 371!!!!


Odlicna betica  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  
Sretno dalje od srca

----------


## miuta821

Sretno draga za sutra

----------


## stela10

BigBlue ako ti nije problem poslati mi na pp gdje si bila u postupku i kakvu stimulaciju si koristila. Bila bi ti jako zahvalna

----------


## suncokret19

Ljube kako je bilo na uzv??

----------


## Medeja

Dok ljube dođe natrag doma u vž iz zg. Potrajat će izvještaj.

----------


## ljube555

hej cure, hvala na brige.... eto kod nas ovako 6+2, uredna GV sa srcenom akcijom  i veliki smo 6mm....      :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

DOKTORICA KAZE SVE U NAJBOLJEM REDU...

----------


## žužy

suncokret,bravo za beticu! Kak se ti osječaš?

ljube,čestitam na srčeku :Very Happy: 
Ma jesi vidla kolko brige a sve super!

----------


## Medeja

Bravo, ljube! Lijepa velika bebica! Čestitam! Sada uživaj u čarima trudnoće!

----------


## una99

ljube555  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## suncokret19

Ljube   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## zdravka82

Cestitam Ljube!!

----------


## tanatana

Ljube čestitam!  :Smile:

----------


## iva777

Suuuper draga Ljube!!!  :Smile: )))

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## boss

Ljube čestitamo

----------


## ljube555

Cure, puno puno zahvaljujem svima na brige , podrske i razumevanju..... Sretno svima  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Lajka

Ljube, cestitam  :Smile:   :Smile: 
Ako mi sad u 9.mj.ne uspije, selim na vv.

----------


## bubekica

Ljube super!!!
Cestitam jos jednom  :Very Happy:

----------


## Zenii

*LJube* bravo za srčeko !!! :Very Happy:

----------


## suncokret19

moram ovo pitati iako znam da ču ispasti glupa: u kojem sam tjednu trudnoće ako je zadnja menstruacija bila 27.6.?
surfam po netu i negdje mi piše 4 a negdje 5 tjedana. U 6 tjednu moram na uzv, kad bi onda to bilo?

----------


## Medeja

> moram ovo pitati iako znam da ču ispasti glupa: u kojem sam tjednu trudnoće ako je zadnja menstruacija bila 27.6.?
> surfam po netu i negdje mi piše 4 a negdje 5 tjedana. U 6 tjednu moram na uzv, kad bi onda to bilo?


http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/racunalo_poroda.asp

Još si danas u 5.tjednu, a od sutra si u 6.tjednu.
Kada budeš pred kraj 6.tjedna (5+5 ili 5+6) otiđi na uzv.

----------


## Medeja

Izračuni tjedana trudnoće je kao s godinama.
Navršiš 30 godina što znači da si ušla u 31. godinu.
Tako je i s tjednima trudnoće.

----------


## maca2

ljube i suncokret čestitam!!!  :Very Happy: 
želim vam najdosadnije trudnoće  :Wink:

----------


## suncokret19

Hvala na lijepim željama definitivno mi trebaju   :Smile: 
ovaj hiper me još muči, još boli.. baš sam ovu noć mislila kako je to prva noć bez bolova a kad ono opet takav napadaj boli da sam morala popiti tabletu jer nisam mogla izdržati.. pa do kad će to trajati??? već sam psihički jadna, stvarno mirujem i pazim da sr u noći budim pišat, ali nekad mi se mjehur napuni brže a nekad mogu i duže izdržat bez pišanja...
Fakat sam jadna i tužna jer bih stvarno htjela da to prestane!!!! Ne čini mi se normalno da to tako dugo traje!!

----------


## ljube555

Jutro cure, meni dane prolaze super bez ikakvih simptooma  osim bolnih grudi zbog kojih nemogu ni spavati.... Sve ostalo u najboljen redu

----------


## Medeja

> Jutro cure, meni dane prolaze super bez ikakvih simptooma  osim bolnih grudi zbog kojih nemogu ni spavati.... Sve ostalo u najboljen redu


Blago tebi, ljube. Meni je uz bolne grudi bilo zlo već od samog početka. Još i prije pregleda na 5+5tt. Mučnine su još uvijek prisutne, ali nešto manje intenzivne. Grudi me ne bole od 8.tt.

----------


## suncokret19

u četvrtak idrm na uzv kod mpo doktora. Onda će mi biti 5+5tt. Što mogu očekivati da se vidi? samo gvrećica? za srčeko je još rano? 
Bitno mi je i da mi ovaj hiper prekontrolira jer još imam bolove nakon pišanja.. najčešće samo jedanput u noći i to mi nije teško izdržati, ali eto zanima me kakvo je stanje i njegovo mišljenje o cijeloj toj sutuaciji.

----------


## Medeja

Meni se na 5+5 sve vidjelo, čak i srčeko.
Cure su mi govorile da se možda neće vidjeti, ali ipak je.
Bitno je da oni vide da se bebica dobro smjestila i da je sve u redu.
Ako ne bude srčeko vidljivo, naručit će te za tjedsn dana opet na uzv. Sve ovisi o tome kada je došlo do implantacije.
Držim fige!

----------


## ivana1810

Pozdrav svima

Nakon velike srece sto smo nakon dugih 10 godina uspjeli ostvariti trudnocu,nasa sreca nije dugo trajala.
Beta se ispocetka nije duplala kako treba i 30 dan je tek bila 2200 i svi su sumnjali na vanmaternicnu ali nitko nije bio sto posto siguran.U pon sam primljena na sv.duh i u utorak su napravili kiretazu  da vide da li je bio plod u maternici jer ga na uzv nitko nije vidio.
S obzirom da je beta jucer naglo pala pustili su me doma uy objasnjenje da se plod nije dobro razvijao.
Uzv su mi radili svaki drugi dan tri doktora i nitko mi nije mogao reci da li van maternice ili u maternici,meni to jos uvijek nije jasno i luda sam zbog toga,ali dobro,zivot ide dalje moram skupit snage ya novi postupak a razmisljam o poliklinici Skvorc ima li od vas netko iskustva sa njima.
Sretno svim trudnicama i trudilicama

----------


## una99

ivana1810 drzi se draga  :Love:

----------


## Medeja

Ja čekam suncokret da nam se javi...  :Smile:

----------


## Icsi

ivana1810, drži se!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## suncokret19

evo i mene    :Smile: 
znači, na 5+6 se vidi gestacijski mjehurić (da citiram,neznam koja je razlika od vrećice   :Smile:  ) od 8mm. Kao što smo očekivali, nema vidljivog ploda ni srčane akcije. Nije panika jer je to sve još rano. A što se tiče hiper, jednostavno moram još trpiti   :Sad:

----------


## Medeja

Jej, suncokret!!!
Imaš mjehurić!

Kada si opet na pregledu? Koja ti je terapija? Osjećaš li se bolje?

----------


## suncokret19

Nastavljam s utrogestanom i folacinom, andol više ne moram. Kontrola za mhesec dana,ali ću ja s 8tjedana otići k svojem ginu jer mi je to predugo za čekati. onda bi se trebalo već i nešto konkretnije vidjeti.

----------


## suncokret19

Prvenstveno sam smirenija jer se hiper smiruje,jajnici su već s 10cm na 5mm. Noći su problem, svakih sat vremena se moram buditi na wc jer me inače jako boli. I moram spavati na leđima a taj položaj mrzim!!! međutim, dok znam da nisam sama,da je bebica tu i da će se hiper vratiti u normalu ezo ja sam se preporodila!!   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Medeja

Drago mi je da si bolje i podržavam te u naumu da ideš na raniji pregled.
Ja bih ispalila na živce da čekam još mjesec dana da vidim srčeko.
Neobično mi je to jer inače naruče ranije na uzv sve dok ne potvrde srčanu akciju.

----------


## suncokret19

no, pa to bi mi bila sredina 11tjedna!!! kaj je njemu??!!  Neznam ni kako ću ova 2tjedna izdržati, ali nekako moram.

----------


## Inesz

Suncokret, 
Čestitam! 
Je li vidljiva žumančana vrećica?

Za sredinu 11 tt Dr vjerojatno predviđa pregled uz koji bi mogla obaviti i kombinirani probir.

----------


## suncokret19

Napisao mi je gestacijski mjehurić 8mm. Valjda je to jedno te isto. Embrij još nije vidljiv pa nema ni srčeka. Nema šanse da do onda izdržim, otići ću ja za 2 tjedna kod svog gina. Čak bi i prije otišla,ali moram nekako izdržati jer mi je dosta prijateljica savjetovalo da pričekam 8 tjedan da ne paničarim bezveze prije.

----------


## Inesz

Žumančana vrećica je prva anatomska struktura koja se može vidjeti unutar gestacijske vrećice. Žumančana vrećica osigurava hranjive tvari za rani razvoj embrija.

----------


## suncokret19

e to mi nije ništa rekao. Trudnoća ae vidi na uzv i na pravom je mjestu i to o tom mjehuriću i to je sve.

----------


## Inesz

Bila si u Petrovoj?

----------


## suncokret19

Da. Nije baš dr.bio raspoložen,stalno je samo govorio da sam se prerano naručila. Nije mi ni rekap što vidi na uzv, tek kad sam ga pitala je rekao da je trudnoća potvrđena i na pravom mjestu a da je za ostalo rano. Isto tako i za hiper,da smo to htjeli postići bla bla...
A kaj nešto nije u redu? 
kolko sam čitala i razgovarala s prijateljicama, svima su ginekolozi vidjeli ili nisu vidjeli vrećicu. Većini je bilo rano. Tek oko 8tjedna se nešto više vidjelo.

----------


## Medeja

Ja sam isto bila na prvom uzv na 5+5, potom 8+3 i onda 11+3.
Tako me moj gin naručivao.
A ovo da su željeli postići hiperstimulaciju, uopće ne želim komentirati.
Ja bih ga nogom opalila posred nosa tam na stolu.

Inesz vjerojatno misli na to da se često ne vidi plod tako rano, ali se u gestacijskoj vrećici vidi žumanjčana.
Meni je beba na sličici izgledala kao kikiriki koji drži balon.

----------


## Inesz

Dr je vjerojatno to brzinski otipkao nalaz pregleda. Vjerojatno je vidio Žv, inače bi ti rekao da dođeš ranije na pregled, ne za mjesec dana. Ako te je gledao vaginalnom ultrazvučnom sondom na 5+6 tt nije rano za vidjeti žumančanu vrećicu.

----------


## suncokret19

Sad sam u panici!!! 
Definitivno nije bio zainteresirano,to se vidjelo na kilometar. 
A kaj ja znam, vidi se na sličici kružić, nešto sivo, neki dio crn. Fakat neznam na kaj to liči. 

Trebam biti zabrinuta?

----------


## Medeja

Pa majušni kružić unutar gestacijske ti je žumanjčana.
Nemoj biti u panici, kao što je inesz rekla, ne bi te naručio za mjesec dana da nije sve okej.

----------


## suncokret19

Nije baš kružić, nekako se to sivo drži za desni gornji rub..
Ma,neću više o tome razmišljati. Kaj bu bu!!!

----------


## suncokret19

vraga se nebum brinula!!!

----------


## Inesz

Suncokret,  ne budi zabrinuta. 
To što opisujes vjerojatno jest Žv.

Ali, zanimljiva mi ta aljkavisti doktora koji nije u stanju na nalaz napisati da je vidljiva  tako važna struktura kao što je žumančana vrećica, napisati kakvog je oblika i kolikog promjera.

----------


## suncokret19

Buljim u tu sličicu s uzva ali za moje oči to je premalo da ih išta vidjela. a ni neznam što tražim   :Sad:  
Većinom on i jest takav!!! 
Neznam, možda odem i krajem ovog tjedna na uzv pa da čujem svog gina što će on reći.

----------


## Medeja

Nema mjesta panici, draga. 
Smiri se i za dva tjedna odi na uzv kao što si i planirala.
Uzimaj terapiju, odmaraj i nemoj brinuti.

----------


## maca2

suncokret19, draga moj savjet ti je da odeš već sljedeći tjedan negdje  privatno na UZV...to je već 6+6 i tu se  mora vidjeti i srčana reakcija  (ako je malo bolji UZV i ako su to ziher ti tjedni/dani)...ovako ćeš  ispaliti na živce čekajući još 2 tjedna!
Ja sam bila isto jako rano na 1.uzv (5+5) i vidio se samo gestacijski  mjehurić, za tjedan dana (6+5) se vidjela i žumanjčana vrećica unutar  gestacijskog ali mi je sama ginekologica (socijalna) koja zna moju  cijelu MPO priči savjetovala da odem kod privatnika koji ima bolji UZV  od nje i da bih trebala vidjeti i srčanu rekaciju...tako je i bilo,  sutradan 6+6 sam otišla kod dr.Kosa i on je odmah pokazao malu  treptajuću mrvicu  :Heart:

----------


## suncokret19

sad stvarno neznam kaj napraviti!! a još je sad i vikend tu!!!   :Sad:  
Bila sam do sad smirena, ali nakon vaših postova počela sam se brinuti.

----------


## Medeja

A sve to zbog aljkavosti nazoviliječnika.
Žao mi je što si u brizi.
Za tjedan dana bi uzv trebao pokazati nešto zasigurno. Ako ćeš biti mirnija, otiđi.

Danas si točno 6tt, tako da bi recimo srijeda/četvrtak bilo taman.

----------


## suncokret19

Nazvat ću u ponedjeljak svog ginekologa da čujem što će mi rwći, makar ću izmisliti da su me u petrovoj tako uputili jer znam da ni on ne prakticira uzv prije 8tt. A sad dal je s nama iz ivfa drugačije pošto zbamo sve datume, to ću već čuti. Taman da odem do privatnika,nadam se da če biti slovodan termin.
Ali ne kužim ćemu sad takva panika?? Bila sam spremna na to da se neće čuti srce, pročitala na internetu i razgovarala s prijazeljicama i bila sam ok sve do ovih postova.. neznam kako ću paihički izdržati ako me već sad počeo prati takav stres da samo visim na netu, iščitavam stranice i stranice i sve se više mučim??   :Sad:

----------


## Medeja

Nisam ja digla paniku i mislim da za nju nema mjesta.
Sve će biti u najboljem redu.

----------


## suncokret19

joj ne, nisam mislila na VAS!!!!! 
na SEBE!!!! 
Zato i jesam tu učlanjena, jer trebam, želim i cijenim vaše savjete i kao takve ih prihvaćam.
Joj,ne,nemojte me krivo shvatiti!!!
ispričavam se   :Smile:

----------


## maca2

Iskreno, meni nije jasno kako bi itko od nas MPO-ovkih mogao izdržati čekati na UZV do 8.tt :O
Koliko god da mi želimo da nas se gleda kao i ostale trudnice ipak smo mi do te trudnoće došle na puno teži/drugačiji način pa kad smo se već patile zbog toga ne kužim čemu je onda doktorima teško objasniti/naručiti na UZV što prije? 
Suncokret19 - uopće nema mjesta panici sve je kod tebe u redu za tjedne u kojima si  :Wink:  , već čisto ti kažem da odeš prije na UZV kako bi bila smirenija i manje se uzrujavala/iščekivala...

----------


## maca2

Iskreno, meni nije jasno kako bi itko od nas MPO-ovkih mogao izdržati čekati na UZV do 8.tt  :Shock: 
Koliko god da mi želimo da nas se gleda kao i ostale trudnice ipak smo mi do te trudnoće došle na puno teži/drugačiji način pa kad smo se već patile zbog toga ne kužim čemu je onda doktorima teško objasniti/naručiti na UZV što prije? 
Suncokret19 - uopće nema mjesta panici sve je kod tebe u redu za tjedne u kojima si  :Wink:  , već čisto ti kažem da odeš prije na UZV kako bi bila smirenija i manje se uzrujavala/iščekivala...

----------


## Medeja

Mene je moj gin naručivao svaka tri tjedna.
Igrom slučaja će od zadnjeg do sljedećeg pregleda proći mjesec dana zbog godišnjih.
Ali sam obavila prvi veći pregled u 11tt, rani kombinirani probir.

----------


## suncokret19

Naručit ću se krajem tjedna ili kod privatnika ili kod svog gina. Ako druge trudnice izdrže do 8tjedna, onda ću ja nekako izdržati ovih par dana.   :Smile:

----------


## žužy

A ste spreplašile ženu  :oklagija:  
Doktor je sa nepunih 6 tt vidio gestacijsku vrečicu. Možda nema kvalitetnog uzv-a,možda je trebal malko drukčije sondu pomaknuti...možda je žumanjčana tu al ju nije spominjal...možda je moglo biti svašta. A nije suncokret niti imala preveliku betu od starta i po meni je nalaz i ok. Ne vidi se svima srce na 5+5. Puno tu faktora igra ulogu. Ok,smeta me što te tek za tolko tjedni naručil na kontrolu...taj dio ne kužim. Al to nije ni problem,več ćeš ti negdje uskoro na kontrolu. A ja ti  :fige:  do neba da te dočeka srčeko i da počneš uživati u trudnoči. Bez brige i bolova! :Love: 
Do tad možeš samo čekati,kolko god to bilo najteže.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## maca2

Žužy nije ju nitko plašio niti rekao da joj nalaz uzv-a nije u redu, jer je i skroz je u skladu sa tjednima trudnoce! Moj savjet je bio da ode kod privatnika sa min. 6+5 tt. cisto radi same sebe i da sto prije cuje to srce koje je sigurno tu...a za koje bi po nekom totalno nezainteresiranom i neprofesionalnom dr.cekala jos 5 tjedana! :Evil or Very Mad:  :Shock:

----------


## suncokret19

Istina je da me nitko nije preplašio ni dignuo paniku, sve ste rekle da tek u 6 tt može kucati srce i vidjeti se žum.vrećica. to što sam JA paničar,e to je druga priča. Nije mi jasno zašto trebam doći na kontrolu tek 9.9., ali ja sam odmah skovala u glavi plan da ću naravno otići ranije na uzv kod svog gina pa mi to ni nije bilo bitno. Doktoe je bio u žurbi,stalno je ponavljao da sam došla prerano ali i da sam trudna i da je trudnoća na pravom mjestu.to me umirilo i dalje nisam razmišljala ni ništa pitala.mislila sam da je to normalno. na to sam se i pripremila. 
Znam da stres i neprestano razmišljanje o srčeku moje mrve neće donijeti ništa koristi,ali neznam kako da ne mislim na to. Mislim da to prolazi svaka žena,a mi mpovke intenzivnije. 
Nema mi druge nego u ponedjeljak sjesti na telefon i pokušati se naručiti kod neke od privatnih gina koji imaju bolji uzv, ili na koncu bar kod soc.gina ako ovi neće imati slobodan termin. Pokušat ću se naručiti za srijedu ili četvrtak pa što bude bude.

----------


## Inesz

Cure, 
ne dajte se smesti kad ste na pregledu, budite uporne u tome da dobijete sve informacije od liječnika .
Pripremite se, informirajte, zapišite pitanja koja želite postaviti. Vi ste subjekt u procesu liječenja,  ravnopravan sudionik. 
I ne daj te se vani bez odgovora koliko god liječnik / liječnica bili nezainteresirani,  mrzovoljni, šutljivi... Vaše je pravo dobiti sve informacije i dostojanstven tretman. Odgajamo liječnike koji u pacijentu ne vide osobu već objekt.

----------


## Medeja

Ja svog gina gledam u oči kad on gleda ekran i svaki ga put podsjetim da neka slobodno razmišlja naglas. :D
I opet mi neke stvari kaže, neke ne, ali sve pročitam na nalazu.

Recimo, nije mi spomenuo ima li beba nosnu kost, nego mi je rekao kada smo ispunjavali uputnicu za kombinirani.
Onda sam u nalazu pročitala da je trbušna stijenka zatvorena, kralježnica isto i tak te neke sitnice.
Mada on prije nego krene proučavati ekran veli da je beba tu, srce radi, sve je okej i onda ide pregledavati.

----------


## žužy

Ma vidi se da se žena splašila tek nakon konentara...njena prva objava je bila skroz smirena.

Inesz,istina..da znaš kolko žena npr u bolnici ništ neznaju a tolko toga se pitaju i sve visi u zraku..dodatno su zabrinute. Jer ih strah/sram pitat na viziti. 
Nema šanse da ne pitam kaj me zanima više nakon svega.
Baš u bolnici,pitala bi različite doktore iste stvari da vidim kaj misle. Naravno da je bilo različitih tumačenja...ja sam si uz ono kolko sama znam i pristup određenog doktora i samih stvari koje mi je rekao/la,izabrala onu dr koja me najviše smirila,sve mi strpljivo objasnila..a to mi je bilo najbitnije.

----------


## eryngium

> Baš u bolnici,pitala bi različite doktore iste stvari da vidim kaj misle. Naravno da je bilo različitih tumačenja...ja sam si uz ono kolko sama znam i pristup određenog doktora i samih stvari koje mi je rekao/la,izabrala onu dr koja me najviše smirila,sve mi strpljivo objasnila..a to mi je bilo najbitnije.


Isto.
Moj gin čita studije prije nego dođem na pregled jer zna da ću ga driblati. 

*Suncokret*, probaj se nekako uljuljuškati u samu ideju da si trudna i da ti je to potvrđeno utz-om.
Ako će ti u tome pomoći da odeš kod privatnika ovaj tjedan na utz samo daj. 
Moj gin mi je rekao da ono što će se vidjeti na utz-u uvelike ovisi ne samo o kvaliteti utz-a nego i o veličini bete. Kad sam mu došla pokazati nalaz mi je sam ponudio da napravi utz jer na tu betu (iznad 4000) se nešto može vidjeti pa da potvrdimo da je trudnoća na pravom mjestu i da se maknem s posla (radim u zoni zračenja). Vidio se GM+ŽV. 
Kod mog mpo su me naručili tek na 6+6tt po transferu za utvrđivanje srčane akcije, ništa prije, jer oni tako rade.

----------


## laura33

Ma cure drage nemojte se previše opterećivati nečim na što tako i tako nikako ne možete utjecati.  
Treba u svemu tome zadržati nekakav mir i zdrav razum, panika i stres koje sami sebi uzrokujemo ne donosi ništa dobro- nikome. 

Doktori u većini slučajeva kada je sve u redu uopće ne komentiraju  previše, imaju protokol što se provjerava, mjeri, gleda, sigurno im ništa ne promakne, a većini njih se neda stoput svakoj ženi objašnjavat što se vidi, gdje, kako, koje su mjere onoga što mjere. 
Mene uopće ne zabrinjava kad oni ništa ne govore.
Al kad uzdahnu i krenu, čujte, gledajte ovako...e bogami onda znam da ono to će mi reći neće biti dobro.
Ja sam znala da kad mi dr niš ne dogovori znači da je sve ok.

Ne kažem da ne treba postavljati pitanja i tražiti odgovore i pojašnjenje onoga što se ne razumije, pogotovo ako će vas odgovor umiriti, ali treba imat mjeru. Ljudi ipak znaju i rade svoj posao! I zasigurno će vas obavjestiti o svemu bitnom što morate znati.

----------


## id20

Pozdrav ivana1810, mi nismo u postupku toliko dugo, ali sam kod Skvorca i ja mogu reci samo rijeci pohvale.. Divan pristup covjeku, uz objasnjenja svega sto te zanima.. 




> Pozdrav svima
> 
> Nakon velike srece sto smo nakon dugih 10 godina uspjeli ostvariti trudnocu,nasa sreca nije dugo trajala.
> Beta se ispocetka nije duplala kako treba i 30 dan je tek bila 2200 i svi su sumnjali na vanmaternicnu ali nitko nije bio sto posto siguran.U pon sam primljena na sv.duh i u utorak su napravili kiretazu  da vide da li je bio plod u maternici jer ga na uzv nitko nije vidio.
> S obzirom da je beta jucer naglo pala pustili su me doma uy objasnjenje da se plod nije dobro razvijao.
> Uzv su mi radili svaki drugi dan tri doktora i nitko mi nije mogao reci da li van maternice ili u maternici,meni to jos uvijek nije jasno i luda sam zbog toga,ali dobro,zivot ide dalje moram skupit snage ya novi postupak a razmisljam o poliklinici Skvorc ima li od vas netko iskustva sa njima.
> Sretno svim trudnicama i trudilicama

----------


## tigrical

Doktor je tu da po stoti i dvjestoti put objasni u detalje zeni sta se dogadja u njenom tijelu. Jos najbolje da iz njegove mimike moramo iscitavati kakva je situacija. Zadrzati mir i zdrav razum....hm, vidim da je mirna...bas iz tog razloga. A i ako nesto ne razumijemo-pitat cemo ga. Uostalom, gugl je tu pa se treba i pripremiti na moguce odgovore.

----------


## žužy

> Isto.
> Moj gin čita studije prije nego dođem na pregled jer zna da ću ga driblati.


 :lool: 
Kad smo sad zadnji put odlučili promijeniti mpo doktora,došla ja k njemu sa opsežnom papirologijom i bar 45 minuta smo razgovarali. Nema kaj ga nisam pitala.
Samo mi je rekel..gle,ja sam svjestan da vi znate više od nekih mojih specijalizanata,jer vas život i sve kaj prolazite,jednostavno tjera na čitanje i učenje..jer se pitate zašto,zašto i zašto neće. Pogotovo mi bez dijagnoze.
Papire nije čital,sve sam mu zreferirala. Tad smo skužili da dr prije njega nije pola toga iz naše anamneze uvel u karton. 
Slušal me i to mi je tolko značilo. I eto nas sad tu di jesmo.

----------


## žužy

> Doktor je tu da po stoti i dvjestoti put objasni u detalje zeni sta se dogadja u njenom tijelu. Jos najbolje da iz njegove mimike moramo iscitavati kakva je situacija. Zadrzati mir i zdrav razum....hm, vidim da je mirna...bas iz tog razloga. A i ako nesto ne razumijemo-pitat cemo ga. Uostalom, gugl je tu pa se treba i pripremiti na moguce odgovore.


X

----------


## amazonka

> Doktor je tu da po stoti i dvjestoti put objasni u detalje zeni sta se dogadja u njenom tijelu. Jos najbolje da iz njegove mimike moramo iscitavati kakva je situacija. Zadrzati mir i zdrav razum....hm, vidim da je mirna...bas iz tog razloga. A i ako nesto ne razumijemo-pitat cemo ga. Uostalom, gugl je tu pa se treba i pripremiti na moguce odgovore.


također na ovo stavljam veliki X!
I apsolutno potpisujem da od iščitavanja misli nema ništa. 
Osnovno je pravo pacijenta da postavi pitanje i ravnopravno komunicira sa svojim liječnikom.

----------


## laura33

> Kad smo sad zadnji put odlučili promijeniti mpo doktora,došla ja k njemu sa opsežnom papirologijom i bar 45 minuta smo razgovarali. Nema kaj ga nisam pitala.
> Samo mi je rekel..gle,ja sam svjestan da vi znate više od nekih mojih specijalizanata,jer vas život i sve kaj prolazite,jednostavno tjera na čitanje i učenje..jer se pitate zašto,zašto i zašto neće. Pogotovo mi bez dijagnoze.
> Papire nije čital,sve sam mu zreferirala. Tad smo skužili da dr prije njega nije pola toga iz naše anamneze uvel u karton. 
> Slušal me i to mi je tolko značilo. I eto nas sad tu di jesmo.


To je druga priča, nisam se nadovezala na to...
Već na samo opširno i detaljno tumačenje* uzv nalaza*...koje laik tako i tako ne razumije,a google je tak i tak prepun različitih informacija, između ostalog inetočnih, pa dodatno zakomplicira kad se krene istraživat.
Al dobro, ovdje ne treba puno da se nešto krivo shvati. 
Ja se ispričavam na komentaru.
Nemam namjeru ipak ulazit u nikakve rasprave ovdje.
Svatko će  pitat što i kad želi, uostalom nismo svi isti, niti su nam mpo dr isti, tko zna, možda i ja svog sljedećeg budem obasula pitanjima..

----------


## Kadauna

laura33 - draga - baš me nickom i avatarom podsjetila na našu famoznu inu33 - koja je godinama forumirala i još to čini ponekad i Ina - ako čitaš - fališ mi  :Smile: ) a znam da nisam jedina - dapače. Cijele su generacije ovdje na forumu dolazile i prolazile i čitale tvoje postove. 

No Laura, ti si u privatnim vodama, tamo liječnici još ipak razgovaraju sa svojim pacijentima bar onoliko koliko pacijenti žele znati i traže, nažalost u državnim okruženjima uglavnom ne. TO ode u takvu krajnost da na pitanje pacijentice na folikulometrij "koliko je folikula" - dr. Alebić s Vuka znao odgovoriti "dovoljno" ili na pitanje "kakav je embrij ili kakvi su embriji koji se vraćaju" isti dr. Alebić znao odgovoriti "najbolji su, vaši su" ili recimo njegove pacijentice nisu mogle doći do svojih hormonskih nalaza, vadili bi ih na Vuk Vrhovcu u laboratoriju - ali bi nalazi stigli direktno k sestrama i njemu na odjel humane reprodukcije i tamo bi hardcopy završavali u košuljici pacijentice - bez mogućnosti uvida pacijentice. Na šalteru laboratorija su isto imale upute s humane (od dr. Alebića) da se hormoni ne izdaju pacijenticama - e do te mjere je on skrivao informacije od svojih pacijentica - pozdrav Alebiću - nadam se da se sunča na 300. proslavi Alke u Sinju. Ipak se nadam da sad kad je u privatluku i on da je malo promijenio način rada - on je jednostavno pacijente želio ostaviti u neznaju, da što manje pitaju i znaju. 

Drugi liječnici - recimo u Petrovoj - potpuno sfušaju postupak - i nikome ništa, čak unatoč reagiranju pacijenata - jedan drugom čuvaju leđa i ti kao pacijent imaš jako malo mogućnosti reagirati - ali imaš. 

Informacija i znanje je alat - nekima od nas donosi mir - mene osobno bi pripremio na sve moguće ishode - ja tako tek mirna bila. TO sam ja - ali to pravo bi trebali imati svi - a ne tek prijetnjama. 

Mislim da ako imamo informaciju - možemo ustvari pratiti tijek postupka i možemo skužiti kad nešto krene po zlu ili je nešto dobro ili očekivano. 

Neznanje nas ostavlja kao komad mesa - na koncu će možda 15%-20%  nas ostvariti trudnoću (vjeruj mi u državnim bolnicama bojim se postotak nije viši) i fertig. 

Evo recimo - ja bih na tvojem mjestu s dijagnozom od samo PCOS stvaro išla istraživati zašto dva postupka bez transfera - a evo jedan 4-stanični zametak (jel to treći dan? ako je - onda još i kasni malo) u trećem postupku. PCOS je među laganijim dijagnozama, uglavnom se takve žene dosta brzo riješe - ali kod tebe već treći postupak - i ništa. Na tvom bih mjestu ja ovo baš jako preispitala, posebno imajući u vidu tvoje tek 32 ili 33 godine i prethodno spontano ostvarenu trudnoću, što bi jedno i drugo trebalo predstavljati  još jednostavniji slučaj - uz PCOS. 

Mislim da nas je većina ovdje zbog informacija - manji dio isključivo zbog vibranja i podrške. 

SRETNO u daljnjim postupcima, nadam se da će ti nešto promijeniti u sljedećem postupku, ustvari što predlažu u Betiplus?

----------


## suncokret19

Naručila sam se sutra ujutro na uzv. Malo ranije nego što sam planirala ali ginekolog dolazi samo utorkom radit.. ako čega ima, treba se vidjet il sutra il u četvrtak!!

----------


## Katjuša

sretno *suncokret*   :fige:  biti će sve ok  :Wink: 
je li prolazi hiper?

----------


## Medeja

> Naručila sam se sutra ujutro na uzv. Malo ranije nego što sam planirala ali ginekolog dolazi samo utorkom radit.. ako čega ima, treba se vidjet il sutra il u četvrtak!!


Ajde, bit će ti srce na mjestu.
To je već fajn u 7tt i sigurno će biti vidljiv embrij, srčeko i sva popratna mašinerija.  :Smile:

----------


## suncokret19

Hvala Bogu prolazi!!! Mislim da ga više nemam il je čisto blagi..konačno noću spavam iakobse budim svaka 2 sata na wc za svaki slučaj.. preporodila sam ae u odnosu na vrijeme kad je boljelo svakih 20 minuta.. sad da još sutra sve bude kako treba!!   :Smile:

----------


## suncokret19

Sutra je 6+4tt i mislim da po vašim komentarima i poguglanome neke stvari jednostavno moraju biti vidljive. Žumanjčana obavezno, a čak i plod i srčeko, ne???

----------


## Kadauna

> Sutra je 6+4tt i mislim da po vašim komentarima i poguglanome neke stvari jednostavno moraju biti vidljive. Žumanjčana obavezno, a čak i plod i srčeko, ne???



da da moraju biti vidljivi - sretno!

----------


## mare41

Podsjetili ste me na stovanog profesora koji je znao reci da ce prije zatrudinit one koje nista ne znaju
Jel tako i kad se ide drugim doktorima za npr upale? Dobije se antibiotik, a da se ne zna za sta?

----------


## ljube555

> Sutra je 6+4tt i mislim da po vašim komentarima i poguglanome neke stvari jednostavno moraju biti vidljive. Žumanjčana obavezno, a čak i plod i srčeko, ne???


Sretno draga od svega srca!!!!??   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## LadyB

Cure, ja se ispričavam na upadu ali pokušavam pročitati svoj nalaz spolnih hormona i niš mi nije jasno...pa sam došla upitati vas koje ste radile ove pretrage.

Može li mi neka dobra duša tu ili u inbox pojasniti da li je kakva frka kada su povišeni prolaktin i DHEAS? (ostalo je sve u referentnim intervalima, i čekam još nalaz progesterona vađenog 22.dc) :Smile: 

Prolaktin- 605 (referentni interval 71-566)
DHEAS- 12.7 (referentni interval 0.5-10.6)

----------


## suncokret19

jeeeeeeee plod i žumanjčana i srčeko ma sve je tu
Nebrem pisati od uzbuđenja!!!! sreća do neba!!!! hvala svima!!!! dok stignem doma napišem detalje   :Smile:

----------


## Icsi

Bravoooo!
Čestitam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## eryngium

> jeeeeeeee plod i žumanjčana i srčeko ma sve je tu
> Nebrem pisati od uzbuđenja!!!! sreća do neba!!!! hvala svima!!!! dok stignem doma napišem detalje


 :Very Happy:  
To je to, nek ti je sad srce na miru. Čestitam!

----------


## Katjuša

> jeeeeeeee plod i žumanjčana i srčeko ma sve je tu
> Nebrem pisati od uzbuđenja!!!! sreća do neba!!!! hvala svima!!!! dok stignem doma napišem detalje


weeee čestitam!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## eryngium

> Cure, ja se ispričavam na upadu ali pokušavam pročitati svoj nalaz spolnih hormona i niš mi nije jasno...pa sam došla upitati vas koje ste radile ove pretrage.
> 
> Može li mi neka dobra duša tu ili u inbox pojasniti da li je kakva frka kada su povišeni prolaktin i DHEAS? (ostalo je sve u referentnim intervalima, i čekam još nalaz progesterona vađenog 22.dc)
> 
> Prolaktin- 605 (referentni interval 71-566)
> DHEAS- 12.7 (referentni interval 0.5-10.6)


Povišen prolaktin zna ometati ovulaciju.
Povišen DHEAS može pokazivati na pojačanu sintezu androgenih hormona u kori nadbubrežnih žlijezda, ali isto tako može biti povišen kod povećane tjelesne aktivnosti. 
Jesi li usput vadila i hormone štitnjače? Možda da se posavjetuješ s endokrinologom ili nekim mpo koji se bavi i endokrinom?

----------


## una99

*suncokret19*  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Medeja

> jeeeeeeee plod i žumanjčana i srčeko ma sve je tu
> Nebrem pisati od uzbuđenja!!!! sreća do neba!!!! hvala svima!!!! dok stignem doma napišem detalje


I ja sam sretna zbog tebe, a u isto vrijeme ljuta zbog nezainteresiranosti gina u Petrovoj.
Neka si ti sad, bez obzira na njega, mirna i sretna. 
Čekamo izvještaj.
Nakon svega što si prošla zaslužuješ ovu sreću.  :Smile:

----------


## suncokret19

Hvala svima na čestitkama!! 
Plod je velik 4,2mm malo je manji ali je doktor rekao da je sve u najboljem redu. srce lijepo kuca!! hiper se smirio,sve je u redu. Imam cistu na jajniku veliku oko 5mm ali ona može biti posljedica stimulacije i za sad ne radi nikakve probleme.

----------


## žužy

suncokret,jeeeee čestitam! :Very Happy:

----------


## Medeja

I moja je šljivica bila sitna, na 5+5 bila je samo 3mm.
U tako ranoj trudnoći to uopće nije važno.

Drago mi je da je sad sve u redu i što si ti tako sretna.

----------


## eryngium

> Hvala svima na čestitkama!! 
> Plod je velik 4,2mm malo je manji ali je doktor rekao da je sve u najboljem redu. srce lijepo kuca!! hiper se smirio,sve je u redu. Imam cistu na jajniku veliku oko 5mm ali ona može biti posljedica stimulacije i za sad ne radi nikakve probleme.


Ma lako za milimetre, bitno da srčeko kuca, sve se ostalo lijepo vidi i da se hiper smiruje. Cista će ti se smanjiti kako trudnoća bude napredovala jer progesteron koji dobivamo kao dodatnu terapiju pomaže u nestanku cisti po jajnicima tako da će ti to sve biti ok. Uvjerena sam.  :mama:

----------


## maca2

*suncokret* čestitam! i neka to ova "briga" oko uzv i dr. u Petrovoj budu jedina briga u ovoj trudnoći  :Wink:

----------


## Mury

*Suncokret*, čestitke, i neka je sretno do kraja!!!!!!!!!
 A sada vam moram javiti, moram vam svima koje čekate, gubite nadu dati vjetar u leđa...dakle, moj Fran ima 7 mjeseci ( ankon svega spontana trudnoća, i ja jutros dan ankon kašnjenja M opet ugledah + ( još jedna spontana truenoća)...sva sam u šoku i nevjerici...što reći nego Bog je velik i čini čuda velika!!!!!!!

----------


## žužy

Ajme Mury! Naježila sam se.... i zasuzila :Zaljubljen: 
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Čestitam! Jako sam sretna zbog tebe,zbog vas!

----------


## Muma

*Muuuuurrrrryyyyyyy*  :Very Happy:   :Heart:   :Very Happy:   :Heart:   :Very Happy:  stiže braco ili seka! Čestitam!!!

----------


## plavo oko

Ajme mury...aaaa zaista je velik i čini velika djela..3puta sam čitala. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa čestitammmm <3

----------


## bubekica

Ajme mury koja prelijepa vijest!!!!!
Presretna sam  :Very Happy:

----------


## suncokret19

Mury, čestitam!!!!!   :Smile:

----------


## Mury

Hvala svima! I zelim na ovoj temi sto vise ovakvih iznenadjdnja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

Mury, sta reci, sad je sve na mjestu, jel da? Ljubim jako

----------


## Mury

> Mury, sta reci, sad je sve na mjestu, jel da? Ljubim jako


O daaaa, da mi je netko prije 2 god. rekao da će ovako biti, zviznula bih mu šamar što me tako grdno zeza...  :Smile: ...pusam i ja vas 3  :Kiss:

----------


## Medeja

Ajme kako nas taj život voza...
Mury, predivna i inspirirajuća priča.
Želim ti predivnu drugu trudnoću!

----------


## amazonka

Mury!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Ostadoh šokirana!!! :Smile: 
Želim ti puno puno sreće i mirnu trudnoću.

----------


## Kadauna

suncokret - čestitam od srca na srčeku - računala sam nekako po tvojoj punkciji - transferu da si danas 6+5, jučer si bila 6+4 i mislim da je tebi i beta u početku bila nešto čak bih rekla "manja", mislim da to se ide svojim tijekom za sada i polagano do sljedećeg uzv, nažalost u IVF postupcima pozitivan test, pa beta, pa uzv predstavljaju tek stepenice u nizu teškog puta do rođenja živorođenog djeteta. SRETNO ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

ali s ovim što je Medeja napisala se ne bih nikako mogla složiti , da mjere u tako ranoj trudnoći nisu uopće važno..... mislim da jeste važno ali da u mjerenju zna doći do grešaka, nisu svi  baš dobri stručnjaci na uzv. ali su mjere itekako bitne - posebno u početku trudnoće. I 3 mm na 5+5 uopće nije malo - dapače medeja. 



> I moja je šljivica bila sitna, na 5+5 bila je samo 3mm.
> *U tako ranoj trudnoći to uopće nije važno.
> *
> Drago mi je da je sad sve u redu i što si ti tako sretna.




I sad Mury - naša - ajme - prekrasna vijest. I ovdje čestitam, radujem se jako i evo još jedan forumski dokaz da je period od 2 godine nakon rođenja djeteta itekako izgledan za sljedeću trudnoću plus ...... kako kaže naša Pino: tijelo se žene u trudnoći kao "resetira" - nakon godina neuspjeha - evo Mury s resetiranim tijelom i novom trudnoćom. 
Sretno moja Mury do kraja  :Heart:

----------


## Mury

*Kadauna*  :Kiss:

----------


## Gabi25

Mury ajme divna vijesti, čestitam od srca!!!

----------


## eryngium

> *Suncokret*, čestitke, i neka je sretno do kraja!!!!!!!!!
>  A sada vam moram javiti, moram vam svima koje čekate, gubite nadu dati vjetar u leđa...dakle, moj Fran ima 7 mjeseci ( ankon svega spontana trudnoća, i ja jutros dan ankon kašnjenja M opet ugledah + ( još jedna spontana truenoća)...sva sam u šoku i nevjerici...što reći nego Bog je velik i čini čuda velika!!!!!!!


Ajme, ajme, ajme koja ljepota od vijesti!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Kad sam ti vidjela potpis suza suzu stiže. 
Čestitam od  :Heart: , čista radost!

----------


## hrki

> *Suncokret*, čestitke, i neka je sretno do kraja!!!!!!!!!
>  A sada vam moram javiti, moram vam svima koje čekate, gubite nadu dati vjetar u leđa...dakle, moj Fran ima 7 mjeseci ( ankon svega spontana trudnoća, i ja jutros dan ankon kašnjenja M opet ugledah + ( još jedna spontana truenoća)...sva sam u šoku i nevjerici...što reći nego Bog je velik i čini čuda velika!!!!!!!


Mury, prekrasna vijest!
Čestitam od srca  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## una99

*Mury*   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tigrical

Mury, čestitam!!!

----------


## kiki30

Mury,čestitam i ovdje !!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## tetadoktor

Mury, došla sam ovdje samo zbog tebe da ti od <3 čestitam!!!! 

uljepšala si mi godišnji odmor  :Kiss:

----------


## s_iva

Mury, Ajme koja vijest! Cestitam!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Snekica

Muryyyyy čestitaaaam! O Bože koja predivna vijest! F. dobiva bracu ili seku!!! Jeeeeeeeee  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mury

Cure moje,hvala vam svima od srca, svima vama zelim ostvrenje ovoga sna  :Heart:

----------


## snupi

dugo me nije bilo,nakon sto godina se ulogiram i vidim nesto sto mi je srce razaglilo mury , veeeeeee! Svima koje su trudne dosadne trudnoce, a svima koji su u cekanju bete ili cekaju  postupak da sve ostanete sto prije trudne! pusa od mene i njurgicke!

----------


## Katjuša

*Mury* čestitma ti od srca!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Predivno je čitati ovakve priče i sigurno je vjetar u leđa  :Heart: 
Neka ti je uredna i školska  :Love:

----------


## iva777

Murry cestitke id srca prekrasne vijesti!!!  :Smile:  

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## suncokret19

Pitala bih vas jer naravno da tuka nisam pitala doktora: što je sa spolnim odnosima? smijemo li se ili ne? ja ae osjećam dobro,bolova od hipera više nema, doktor je na uzv rekao da je sve u redu.

----------


## Medeja

Radije ne. :Cool: 
Meni je gin zabranio odnose i još nisam dobila zeleno svjetlo, a u 14. sam tjednu.
Možda da se suzdržite prva tri mjeseca?
Na sljedećem pregledu pitaj gina.

I kod mene je sve u redu, ali eto, malo se treba strpiti.

----------


## suncokret19

Nije nikakav problem suzdržati se, a posebno i hoćemo do idućeg pregleda. Al eto, tko pita-ne skita   :Smile:

----------


## sejla

U pravo vrijeme škicnula odbrojavanje  :Smile:  Mury čestitke od srca, itekako ste zaslužili ovoliku sreću  :Heart:  Želim mirnu i sretnu trudnoću do kraja!!!!!

Svima u postupku puno sreće želim!!!

----------


## Ginger

Mury aaaaaaaaa  :Very Happy:  cestitaaaaaam!!
Predivno draga!

----------


## sara38

Mury čestitam od srca!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Inesz

Radi smanjenja Nacionalne liste čekanja HZZO ugovorio IVF/ICSI postupke s dvije privatne poliklinike
Udruga Roda od HZZO-a je primila informaciju o novougovorenim IVF/ICSI postupcima u privatnim poliklinikama koji se radi smanjenja lista čekanja u bolnicama trebaju provesti do 31. 12. 2015.:

Poliklinika Škvorc u Samoboru je ugovorila: 
a) 100 postupaka IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu
b) 150 postupaka IVF/ICSI u blago stimuliranom ciklusu
c) 200 postupaka IVF/ICSI u stimuliranom ciklusu

Poliklinika Betaplus u Zagrebu je ugovorila:
a) 10 postupaka IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu
b) 30 postupaka IVF/ICSI u blago stimuliranom ciklusu
c) 10 postupaka IVF/ICSI u stimuliranom ciklusu

Natječajem za sklapanje ugovora o provođenju dijagnostičkih/terapijskih postupaka radi smanjenja Nacionalne liste čekanja od 03. lipnja 2015. godine bilo je predviđeno 900 IVF postupaka, a dodijeljeno je ukupno 500 postupaka.

Link na Odluku o izboru najpovoljnijih ponuditelja:
http://docdro.id/nYfvz8C

----------


## Icsi

Ne bi se smjelo gledati tko je najpovoljniji već tko je najstručniji sa najboljim rezultatima.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## M@tt

> *Suncokret*, čestitke, i neka je sretno do kraja!!!!!!!!!
>  A sada vam moram javiti, moram vam svima koje čekate, gubite nadu dati vjetar u leđa...dakle, moj Fran ima 7 mjeseci ( ankon svega spontana trudnoća, i ja jutros dan ankon kašnjenja M opet ugledah + ( još jedna spontana truenoća)...sva sam u šoku i nevjerici...što reći nego Bog je velik i čini čuda velika!!!!!!!


Nije nas bilo mjesecima, dođem danas i vidim ovu prekrasnu vijest! 
*Mury* život je stvarno čudan, testira nas na sve moguće načine. Čestitamo od srca!!!  :Smile:  Nas baš isto interesira šta če se desiti kada krenemo po brata ili seku.

----------


## Sela

*Mury* od srca cestitam!!

----------


## Snekica

Sela, lijepo te vidjeti ovdje!  :Kiss:

----------


## sejla

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/87807-N...holoske-pomoci!!!!!

----------


## Sela

> Sela, lijepo te vidjeti ovdje!


Ne mogu a da ne skicnem malo! :Heart:  :balon:

----------


## Mury

> Nije nas bilo mjesecima, dođem danas i vidim ovu prekrasnu vijest! 
> *Mury* život je stvarno čudan, testira nas na sve moguće načine. Čestitamo od srca!!!  Nas baš isto interesira šta če se desiti kada krenemo po brata ili seku.


M@tt,krenite odmah u akciju,jer evo ja sam zivi dokaz da je zena 1-2 gndine nakon poroda najplodnija  :Smile: 
Jos jednom hvala svima na cestitkama,a mene vec mucnine pocinju prati,uh,bit ce veselo uz mog 9-tokilasa i mucnine  :Razz:

----------


## strategija

Mury čestitam!!! Predivno  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Šiškica

Mury čestitam to su prekrasne vjesti!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:

----------


## maca2

Cure, ne znam gdje bih pitala pa cu ovdje  :Wink: 
Jel koja imala stimulaciju s gonalom i puregonom (ne istovremeno naravno)? 
Ja sam dosada uvijek bila na gonalima,ali evo jucer mi dr.Skvorc dao puregon...kaze cisto da malo promijenimo i vidimo kako ce ici. S gonalima sam dobivala 8-12 js (kratki protokol), te jednom 20 js (dugi bingo protokol)
Zanima me, jeste li reagirali podjednako na te stimulacije ili je bilo razlike u br./kvaliteti js?
Hvala!

----------


## una99

Ja sam bolje reagirala na Puregon, s njim sam dobila po 4 js a sa gonalom 1-2 js

----------


## Medeja

Ja sam na gonal bijedno reagirala, 4js. Ali to je bila blaga stimulacija.
Puregon sam dobila u punoj stimulaciji, 16js. I dobro sam se osjećala jer me nije glava rasturala kao kad sam bila na Menopuru i Gonalu.

----------


## funky

Mury, povirim nakon 100 godina i bas super vijest!!!!!
Cestitam, nek bude skolski!!!!

----------


## s_iva

Evo i mene nakon dugo vremena i to sa lijepim vijestima!
Trudna sam nakon polustimuliranog postupka kod dr L., trenutno u 27. tjednu. Zatrudnila sam kad smo počeli razmišljati o Pragu, a za sad smo samo konzultacije obavili kod njih.
Trudnoća bas i ne prolazi glatko, zato sam od samog početka u Petrovoj, već skoro 5 mj. Puno straha i zivciranja, ali isplati se!
E da, skoro zaboravih najvažnije - cekamo 2 curice!!! 

Curama sa pozitivnim betama cestitam (posebno Mury i Kiara 79), a svim tuznicama šaljem zagrljaj i ohrahrenje. Jer, mm i ja smo u ovoj borbi 9 godina, prošli smo vise od 20 postupaka, nekoliko pobačaja, i nikad nismo razmisljali o odustajanju, koliko god teško bilo.

----------


## Inesz

Iva, čestitam!  :Heart:  Sretno do kraja!

----------


## sara38

Iva čestitam od srca i sretno!!!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Ginger

s_iva cestitam!!!! 
bas si me razveselila!
zelim ti sto mirniju trudnocu do kraja i da sto duze ostanete 3u1!
brdo ~~~~~~~~ vam saljem!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ajme s_iva pa cestitam!!!
Dugo nisam bila na forumu i sad vidim ove vijesti..
Prekrasno  :Heart: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## una99

s iva čestitam  :Klap:

----------


## žužy

s_iva,šaljem vam ogromne puse,svakoj po jednu! :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## s_iva

Hvala cure!
Ja sam još uvijek u strahu, i još uvijek ne vjerujem da se to nama događa

----------


## mare41

s-iva, cimerice moja, cestitam vam i ljubim te, sve se isplatilo, i pozdravi sestre

----------


## s_iva

Mare, i ti ljubi svoje velike curke!

----------


## eryngium

*s_iva*,  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  čestitke i sretno, sretno, sretno!

----------


## Mury

Ajme S-iva,koje prekrasne vijesti,i do sada si nam sutila,aaaa...ma jako si mi uljepsala dan!!! Vibram da sto duze ostanete 3u1 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!.

----------


## bubekica

S_iva prelijepo!
Cestitam  :Smile: 
Nas put isto ima sretan kraj, na pdf-u posvojenje.
 :Kiss:

----------


## ivica_k

Cestitam s_iva!!!! Jako me veseli tvoja trudnoca!
Vibrice do neba za tebe i tvoje curice  :Heart:

----------


## kika222

S iva čestitam vam i želim svu sreću!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-G800F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## kiki30

S iva,aaa predivne vijesti !! čestitam od srca  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Katjuša

S-iva cestitam i neka vam je sretno do kraja!  :Heart: 

Sent from my JY-S3 using Tapatalk

----------


## pak

S iva cestitam i sretno do kraja!

----------


## Kadauna

pa bube - i ovdje čestitke  :Heart:  

a s-iva ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do kraja u taj sretan ja osobno ne sumnjam.

----------


## amazonka

s_iva čestitke i sretno, sretno u duplo do kraja! :Heart:

----------


## malenna88

Evo i mene nakon dugo vremena. 
Nisam dugo ulazila na forum malo sam se udaljila od svega i posvetila drugim stvarima.
Danas pocinjemo sa novim postupkom. Prosli put sam bila na gonalu a sad su mi dali menopur. Jel neka od vas koristila i kako ste se osjecali? Malo me je strah jer sa gonalom sam skroz lose prosla

----------


## Argente

s_iva, baš me ova vijest obradovala, sretno do kraja! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## una99

malenna88 držim  :fige:  za ovaj postupak, sretno

----------


## Katjuša

malenna ja sam bila na Menopuru i nisam imala nuspojave,  ok mi je bilo  :Wink: 
Sretno!

Sent from my JY-S3 using Tapatalk

----------


## malenna88

Hvala na podrsci  :Smile:

----------


## funky

Ovo je godina maratonki!!! S.iva cestitam i sretno sekicama!!!
Malena, i ja sam u oba stimulirana imala menopure, nisam ni osjetila, zelim i tebi isto!!

----------


## Pčelica84

S-ivaa, Mury čestitam od srca <3

----------


## rozalija

s_iva čestitam od srca. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Jako mi je drago zbog i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve do kraju bude ok. 
I prekrasno prekrasno dvije male cure.  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## una99

Cure trebam pomoć, da li možda netko zna kad se prof. Pavičić Baldani vraća sa bolovanja, bila sam osobno kod njih na šalteru u 7 mj., nedavno sam poslala upit mailom pa  kažu da neznaju. Unaprijed zahvaljujem na bilo kakvoj informaciji  :Shy kiss:

----------


## žužy

Greška...

----------


## maca2

Cure koje ste prosle stimulaciju s gonalima i puregonima - jeste li imali drugacije vrijeme/duljinu stimulacije u postucima? Meni je u postupcima s gonalima punkcija uvijek bila 14. dan ciklusa, medutim s puregonima ide nesto brze - dr.predvida punkciju za 11., najkasnije 12.dan. Sto se tice brojnog stanja folikula i endometrija nema razlike kod mene (cca 10 folikula, end.  uvijek dobar).

----------


## Medeja

Meni je u ciklusu s Menopurima i Gonalima punkcija bila 14.dan, a s Puregonom 12.dan.
Kod mene je bila znatna razlika u reakciji jer sam u polustimuliranim postupcima s Gonalom jako slabo reagirala, Menopur je dao 4-6 folikula, ali sam s Puregonom bila u punoj stimulaciji i tu je bilo 20 folikula, 16js.
Endometrij je, pak, s Gonalom bio predivan, 12 na dan štoperice.

----------


## žužy

> Cure koje ste prosle stimulaciju s gonalima i puregonima - jeste li imali drugacije vrijeme/duljinu stimulacije u postucima? Meni je u postupcima s gonalima punkcija uvijek bila 14. dan ciklusa, medutim s puregonima ide nesto brze - dr.predvida punkciju za 11., najkasnije 12.dan. Sto se tice brojnog stanja folikula i endometrija nema razlike kod mene (cca 10 folikula, end.  uvijek dobar).


maco,meni je punkcija bila na 11.-12. dc neovisno bila ja na menopurima,puregonu ili gonalima.
A i reakcija je bila podjednaka.

----------


## s_iva

> Cure trebam pomoć, da li možda netko zna kad se prof. Pavičić Baldani vraća sa bolovanja, bila sam osobno kod njih na šalteru u 7 mj., nedavno sam poslala upit mailom pa  kažu da neznaju. Unaprijed zahvaljujem na bilo kakvoj informaciji


Evo info iz Petrove: stiže slijedeći tjedan!

----------


## una99

s iva hvala draga  :Shy kiss:

----------


## Bluebella

koliko lijepih vijesti ovdje... 
dugo me nije bilo pa čestitam svima po redu, žužy  :Heart:  s_iva ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude u redu do kraja, 
Mury čestitke na drugoj trudnoći
bubekica čestitam na maloj curici, baš sam se iznenadila i razveselila kad sam pročitala da ste posvojili. divno!

sretno svima  :Smile:

----------


## malenna88

Samo da se javim. Danas bila na ultrazvuku 6 dan poslje m nastavljam do petka sa menopurom i orgalutranom pa na ultrazvuk. A za ponedjeljak predvidjaju punkciju. Eh sto mrzim kad nedaju nikakav papir pa nista neznam. Al sam danas na pregledu primjetila da folikula ima vise na ljevom jajniku vec na desnom, a mene desni uzasno boli. Jel neko imao slican bol

----------


## sara10

> Evo i mene nakon dugo vremena i to sa lijepim vijestima!
> Trudna sam nakon polustimuliranog postupka kod dr L., trenutno u 27. tjednu. Zatrudnila sam kad smo počeli razmišljati o Pragu, a za sad smo samo konzultacije obavili kod njih.
> Trudnoća bas i ne prolazi glatko, zato sam od samog početka u Petrovoj, već skoro 5 mj. Puno straha i zivciranja, ali isplati se!
> E da, skoro zaboravih najvažnije - cekamo 2 curice!!! 
> 
> Curama sa pozitivnim betama cestitam (posebno Mury i Kiara 79), a svim tuznicama šaljem zagrljaj i ohrahrenje. Jer, mm i ja smo u ovoj borbi 9 godina, prošli smo vise od 20 postupaka, nekoliko pobačaja, i nikad nismo razmisljali o odustajanju, koliko god teško bilo.


Ja ovo tek sad vidim!
*s iva* od srca ti čestitam i želim ti sve najbolje do kraja. Tako mi je drago, znam da si dugo ovdje, dovoljno je samo ovo pročitati 9 godina, 20 postupaka, kapu skidam. Zbog čega točno ste u bolnici?
Sretno ti još jednom!!

----------


## s_iva

Sara, hvala na dobrim željama!  Čestitam i ja tebi!
U bolnicu sam zaprimljena zbog prethodnih spontanih, a onda se pocelo svako malo nešto dešavati pa su me zadržali. Krvarenja, kontrakcije, visok crp i sl.... Izgleda da ću tu biti do kraja.

----------


## mare41

I dobro ti je tu,pusa

----------


## Snekica

Woooow s_iva pa ovo su predivne vijesti...!!! za sve godine bez odustajanja  :Naklon:  Čestitam!

----------


## malenna88

Stoparica veceras u 21:00 i u ponedjeljak punkcija.  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

malenna,sretno!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Muma

*s_iva* čestitam!!! Krasne vijesti!  :Very Happy:   :Heart:

----------


## malenna88

Sta se ovdje desava jel niko nije u postupku ili ste otisle negdje drugo. Evo da prijavim danas imala punkciju 18 jajnih kazu da su u dobrom stanju. Sutra zovem bolnicu da vidim kad ce bit transfer

----------


## žužy

Vau malenna,odličan broj. Sad ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i za odličnu oplodnju,nek se širi ljubav! :Smile: 

Godišnji su tek završili,cure slabo pišu jer se tek zahuktava jesenski vlakič...u to ime točim svima sve redom,pa birajte rakijice,orehovce i ine likere,a može i po želji!  :mama:   :pivo:   :alexis:

----------


## Medeja

Malenna, sretno!!!

----------


## Katjuša

*malenna88* sretno!!  :Wink:

----------


## maca2

Evo ja prijavljujem aspiraciju 9 js u nedjelju (pol.Škvorc) - danas me zvala biologica i kaže od 9 js 7 ih je bilo dobro za ICSI, 4 su se oplodile...sutra će me opet nazvati da vidimo stanje i kad će transfer  :Wink:

----------


## Katjuša

*maca* super! Vibram da se sve 4 lijepo dijele i da bude i smrzlića  :Wink: 
čekamo prve jesenske pozitivne bete  :Smile:

----------


## eryngium

> Evo ja prijavljujem aspiraciju 9 js u nedjelju (pol.Škvorc) - danas me zvala biologica i kaže od 9 js 7 ih je bilo dobro za ICSI, 4 su se oplodile...sutra će me opet nazvati da vidimo stanje i kad će transfer


 :fige:

----------


## vatra86

Ku-ku...
Pozz svima, dugo me nije bilo, inace sam starosijedioc vec ovdje za one koje me ne znaju....
S_iva čestitke od srca!! Divno je bilo procitati takve novosti od tebe... Zelim vam svu srecu svijeta..

U mom potpisu sve pise, pa tako i da imamo jednog smrzlica po kojeg bi trebali slijedeci tjedan, ako bude sve po planu, ali je to u medicini rijetkost...

Svim curama u postupcima zelim puno srece!!!

A nasim adminkama nazdravljam s kratkom!!  :Laughing:

----------


## malenna88

Maca2 sretno

----------


## malenna88

Pozdrav svima. Zvala sam jutros bolnicu i kazu mi da ce sutra biti transfer. Jel neko od vas radio 2 dan, zasto nisu cekali 3 ili 5 dan?

----------


## Ginger

vatriceeeeeee  :Kiss: 
sretno draga! 
falila si!
i bravo za kratku - nismo vec dugo  :Grin: 

maco sretno!

----------


## s_iva

Mača i Vatra sretno!

----------


## amazonka

Ma samo neka dobrih vijesti na ovom topicu bude što više.
Vatra, sretan ti povratak i hvala na kratkoj-heh, nije ni da meni neće trebat uskoro :Wink:

----------


## malenna88

Maca2 kad imas transfer

----------


## maca2

Embriji se i dalje lijepo dijele, sva 4.bez fragmentacija pa biologica kaze da idemo na transfer 4.ili 5.dan! Ja sam jakoooo zadovoljna kako sve teče...

----------


## maca2

Malenna88-koliko se stanica od tih 18 onda oplodilo? Gdje si u postupku? S obzirom na broj bas me cudi da ih vracaju vec 2.dan. Ali u konacnici to nije vazno, ako je dobar embrij on ce se primiti vratili ga 2. ili 5. dan  :Wink:

----------


## malenna88

U Svedskoj sam na postupki. 11 su oplodili a 6 ih je danas bilo u dobrom stanju. Nije ni meni jasno zasto ih vracju kad su cetverostanicni. Zabrinula sam se pravo jer nigdje nisam procitala da je nekom uspjelo

----------


## maca2

Idemo na 5.dan transfera!
Zvala me jutros biologica, i dalje imamo 4 lijepa embrija  :Wink: 
Prije transfera ćemo se dogvooriti s njom i dr. koliko da vratimo, ali ako sve budu dobre blastice ja ću tražiti da mi 1 vrate, a ostale zamrznu. Imam već jedno dijete + godine i zaista ne želim rizike koje blizanačka trudnoća donosi.

----------


## mare41

Moja djeca su iz et drugog dana, cetverostanicne

----------


## Medeja

Cure, držim vam fige! 
Malena, najteži posao je obavljen, js je oplođena.
Bolje će joj biti kod tebe na čuvanju.  :Smile:

----------


## maca2

Ne znam gdje da postavim pitanje pa ću ovdje, čini mi se da smo ovdje najaktivnije  :Wink: 
Dakle, zanima me što se (po trenutnom zakonu) događa sa zamrznutim embrijima nakon isteka 5 godina čuvanja, a ne želimo ih iskoristiti? Uništavaju ih ili? Postoji li mogućnost donacije tih embrija? Kako, kome - možemo li utjecati na to kome će ići ako želimo donirat?

----------


## malenna88

Pozdrav svima. Vracen danas jedan cetverostanicni. Ostalo je 5 kod njih, cekat ce dok budu blastice pa da ih zalede. Sad odmaram i brojim dane do 28.09 jer tad cu radit test da vidim jel doslo do trudnoce.
Na pregledu mi je rekla da su mi jajnici otekli pa da uzimam 2l vode i da jedem puno slanu hranu, boje se da nedodje do hiperstimulacije. Jel se nekoj slicno desilo?

----------


## suncokret19

ja sam ti imala hiper u prošlom postupku!! bilo je ružno i bolno, ali je došlo do trudnoće!!! puno sam čitala da hiper pridonosi lakšoj implementaciji. Pomažu izotonična pića poput isosporta. I mirovanje!

----------


## malenna88

Jel imao neko problema sa zatvorom. Neidem u wc vec nekoliko dana, pa mi to jos veci pritisak stvara

----------


## malenna88

Jel imao neko problema sa zatvorom. Neidem u wc vec nekoliko dana, pa mi to jos veci pritisak stvara 
 :Shock:

----------


## suncokret19

Ne,s tim nisam imala problema.

----------


## bubekica

> Jel imao neko problema sa zatvorom. Neidem u wc vec nekoliko dana, pa mi to jos veci pritisak stvara


Vjerojatno je posljedica utrogestana, cesto je.
Sirup smokva/sljiva je super za to!

----------


## malenna88

> Vjerojatno je posljedica utrogestana, cesto je.
> Sirup smokva/sljiva je super za to!


Hvala puno  :Smile:

----------


## maca2

I kod mene isti problem, ali vec (nazalost iz iskustva) znam da je utrogestan kriv + prenatal koji pijem ima i zeljezo sto dodatno pogorsava stvar  :Sad:

----------


## Inesz

> Ne znam gdje da postavim pitanje pa ću ovdje, čini mi se da smo ovdje najaktivnije 
> Dakle, zanima me što se (po trenutnom zakonu) događa sa zamrznutim embrijima nakon isteka 5 godina čuvanja, a ne želimo ih iskoristiti? Uništavaju ih ili? Postoji li mogućnost donacije tih embrija? Kako, kome - možemo li utjecati na to kome će ići ako želimo donirat?


Donacija embrija u Hrvatskoj se ne provodi iako je zakonom  dozvoljena. Jedan od glavnih razloga jest nepostojanje  banke spolnih stanica, spolnih tkiva i embrija. Banke spolnih stanica, tkiva i embrija  prema zakonu mogu  ustrojiti Klinički bolnički centri koji  provode mpo postupke: KBC Zagreb-Petrova, KBC Sestre Milosrdnice, KBC Rijeka, KBC Split, KBC Osijek. Tri godine od donošenja zakona o mpo niti jedan KBC nije ustrojio takvu banku već naši državljani koji trebaju donacije spolnih stanica i embrija odlaze na liječenje u inozemstvo.
Zametci se na teret hzzo-a čuvaju 5 godina s mogućnošću produljenja za još 5 godina.
Uništavanje embrija nije zakonom zabranjeno.
Osobe koje bi se odlučile za donaciju spolnih stanica i parovi koji bi se odlučili darivati zametke ne mogu ni na koji način utjecati na izbor primatelja donacije. Nije dozvoljeno darivati spolne stanice/zametke osobama koje poznajemo ili osobama koje su darovatelju u bilo kakvo rodbinskom ili tazbinskom srodstvu. 
Pisalo se dosta na forumu o donacijama i o krioprezervaciji embrija, evo nekih tema:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/86294-q...ja#post2687640

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/74945-Z...nacija+embrija

----------


## orhideja.

mah mah svima
redovno Vas pratim, ali rijetko se javljam  :Wink: 

Zanima me nakon uspješnog postupka-kad vas je gin "skinuo" s utrogestana?
mi smo s 12tt prekinuli-i tu noć prokrvarila (hematoma nema), vraćena sam na utrogestan (krvarenje stalo idući dan)...pretpostavljam da ga sad budem koristila do tko zna kada....
Kakva je situacija kod drugih?

----------


## Mury

*Orhideja*, kao prvo čestitam, jako mi je drago da si trudna!!! Ja sam u trudnoći s F. krvaruckala od 6-19tt, uzrok se nije znao, hemoatom nije bio vidljiv na uzv...bila sam na utrićima koliko se sjećam 3*2 do nekih 20 tt, zatim do 30tt 3*1, i onda do nekih 35 tt 2*1. I na kraju moj Fran nebi izašao iz buše tko zna kada  da nije bilo induciranog poroda  :Smile:

----------


## zdravka82

Orhideja, ja sam danas bila na pregledu i dr. mi je rekla da potrosim utrogestan koji imam (imam za jos 5 dana) i dalje cemo sa duphastone tabletama, 2x1... Danas mi je 12+5tt.. 
Jesi ti imala kakva krvarenja na pocetku trudnoce?

----------


## žužy

orhideja.,ja sam zadnje krvarenje imala sa 13 tj,nakon toga smeđarila još neko vrijeme. Sad sam u 22. tt i još sam na 3x2 i ne mislim skoro prestat s njima,niti moja gin to spominje. Sad su mi tek skinuli i onaj zadnji normabel...do ponedj. pijem po pola dnevno,više zbog svog mira.

----------


## vatra86

Pitaj za Duphastone umjesto utrica.. Ipak je bolje piti tbl nego vaginalete.. Barem sad kad si prosla 12tt.

Kod opstipacije mozete i Magnezij piti.

----------


## s_iva

Orhideja, cestitam! Prekrasne vijesti! Sretno do kraja.
Ja sam u 29-om tjednu i uzimam 3x3 utrica i 3x2 duphastona. Doza je takva kakva je jer su mi sa svakim krvarenjem i smeđarenjem povećali dozu i do sada je tako ostalo. Mislim da me neće skidati uskoro. Cijelu trudnoću sam u Petrovoj, i koliko vidim vole rizične trudnice filati sa orogesteronom skroz do kraja.

----------


## s_iva

Ja pijem i Duphastona i utrice

----------


## maca2

Ako sutra imam transfer onda je bolje da popijem večeras i ujutro utrogestane ili da ih ipak stavim vaginalno?
Nije mi dr. ništa spomenuo...

----------


## orhideja.

Hvala Vam  :Wink: 
koliko sam bila sretna kad je rekao da mogu prestati. toliko sam sad sretna jer vidim da zaista pomaže..
Ništa onda-nastavljamo s terapijom...pa i do kraja ako treba

----------


## orhideja.

> Orhideja, ja sam danas bila na pregledu i dr. mi je rekla da potrosim utrogestan koji imam (imam za jos 5 dana) i dalje cemo sa duphastone tabletama, 2x1... Danas mi je 12+5tt.. 
> Jesi ti imala kakva krvarenja na pocetku trudnoce?


iduci tj mi se vraca moja gin-pa je budem pitala. 
ne, prvo je bilo krvarenje, sad ovo s 12+0 (trajalo 24h) i vise nije. danas sam 13+0

----------


## malenna88

Mene stomak uzasno boli, nemogu uoste da sjedim. Ili lezim ili sam u polusjedecem polozaju. Ovako mi nije bilo u proslom postupku

----------


## bubekica

Malenna, ako sm doro pohvatala dobila si puno jajnih stanica, sto povecava rizik od hiperstimulacije.
Izbjegavaj sjedenje zbog pritisk n jajnike, pij puuuuno tekucine i jedi slaniji hranu, vecinom proteine.
Trebalo bi se smiriti.
Sretno!

----------


## maca2

Vracaju mi 1 blasticu i 1 morulu nakon razgovora/dogovora s biologicom. Rezultat je na kraju: 9 js, 7 dobrih za ICSI. 4 oplođene i ostale se razvijati do 5.dana. Danas situacija: 1 blastica (kazu savrsena), 2 morule i 1 stanicna (od koje najvjerojatnije nista jer vec vise od 24 h ne pokazuje pomak). Ovu 1 morulu sto je ostala pustaju do sutra i zamrzavaju ako prijeđe u bladtocistu,ako ne onda nista.

----------


## s_iva

Maco, svu sreću ti želim!

----------


## maca2

Hvala s_iva, i tebi i tvojim mrvicama sretno do kraja!

----------


## malenna88

Upravo tako.Danas je vec bolj, pa cu sutra u laganu setnju. Nadam se da mogu. Mislim da mi lezanje nece pomoc da test bude pozitivan

----------


## malenna88

Maca2 sretno..

----------


## maca2

Hvala malenna i tebi isto  :Wink:

----------


## žužy

Maco,malenna,sretno cure!
 :fige:   :fige:

----------


## malenna88

Pozdrav svima... Znam da sam dosadna al sta cu nemam koga drugog pitat. U roku 2 sata me je nesto 3 puta probolo u stomaku, kao iglicom. Jel znate sta bi to moglo bit? Zanima me isto jestel jeli nesto posebno nakon transfera  :Smile:

----------


## maca2

Moze biti svasta,a ne mora biti nista  :Wink:  Drzim fige da je implantacija - kad je bio transfer tj.koji dan nakon transfera ti je danas?
Meni je jucer biologica rekla da ako ce kod mene doci do implantacije to ce biti 24-48 h nakon transfera s obzirom na izgled blastice...i tako sam sad na iglama i svaki pomak crijeva/zeluca/jajnika me dovodi do ludila...
A kad sam ostala trudna nisam imala apsolutno nikakvih znakova implantacije (krvarenje,bolovi)...tako da mi logika kaze da se smirim, a mozak nikako da se opusti  :Sad:

----------


## malenna88

Transfer je bio u srijedu, znaci danas je treci dan. Jel se prokrcvari kad dodje do implantacije? 
maca2 sretno i da zajedno docekamo plusice na testovima

----------


## maca2

To je individualno...netko moze imati malo krvarenje,netko nista...

----------


## eryngium

cure sretno  :fige:

----------


## Medeja

Ne prokrvari svatko. Iskreno, rijetko kome se to dogodi, a ja sam jedna od njih.
8dnt trodnevnih embrija prokrvarila sam svjetlocrvenu krv i tako je bilo dva dana. Iza tog krvarenja vadila sam betu i bila je pozitivna.

Nešto posebno nakon transfera nisam jela. Uzeli smo čevape i u tome sam se utovila isti dan.
Samo znam da sam jela jaaaaako puno cikle jer mi je nenormalno pasala, a ja obožavam ciklu.

Ja sam dan nakon transfera išla raditi i tako je bila svaki put.
Ležanje danima nakon transfera nema smisla, treba se kretati zbog prokrvljenosti maternice.

----------


## maca2

Kad najranije mogu ici vaditi betu nakon transfera blastice? Ako sam imala transfer u petak, jel' bi sljedeci petak bilo prerano ili bi se vec nesto moralo pokazati?

----------


## Medeja

Po meni bi najranije mogla vaditi 9 ili 10dnt.

----------


## suncokret19

Pitanjce!   :Smile: 
Imala sam 2 ivfa i svaki put nakon tjedan-dva dobijem hemeroide. Prošli put sam čak i na bolovanju bila tjedan dana kak me užasno boljelo. 
Jučer su mi se opet pojavili, nadam se da će do sutra biti još maleni pa da čim prije kupim neku mast. 
Ima koja slična iakustva? i zašto se to dešava?
inače uopće nemam problema ni s probavom ni s hemićima, jave se samo nakon ivfa.   :Sad:

----------


## malenna88

cure vracen mi je 1 cetverostanicni

kad bi najranije mogla radit test

Onih 5 sto je ostalo nisu bili kvalitetni pa ih nisu ni zaledili  :Sad:

----------


## maca2

4-stanicni koji dan? Nemoj raditi prije 12dnt s obzirim da nije blastocista.

----------


## maca2

Uh...od 18 js na kraju si dosla samo do 1 cetverostanicnog? Na mobu sam pa ne vidum imas li potpis, ali kakve su vam dijagnoze - ima li kakvog med.razloga zasto tako malo oplodenih i kvalitetnih js? U svakom slucaju drzim fige za tog 4-stanicnog jer dovoljan je samo jedan ali pravi  :Wink:

----------


## malenna88

Ponedjeljkom bila punkcija , a srijedom transfer

----------


## malenna88

Kod mene kazu sve ok, a kod M slaba pokretljivost. Bas sam se razocarala, nadala sam se da ce biti smrzlica.  :Sad:

----------


## id20

> Kod mene kazu sve ok, a kod M slaba pokretljivost. Bas sam se razocarala, nadala sam se da ce biti smrzlica.


nema mjesta razočarenju.. glavu gore, i vjeruj da će sve biti ok!!  :Smile:

----------


## maca2

A zašto ne bi bila razočarana?  Pa to je sasvim normalan osjećaj nakon takvog rezultata...i ja sam razočarana što nemam ništa za smrznuti (opet).
To ne znači da treba gubiti nadu i misliti da postupak neće uspjeti, ali doza realnosti je uvijek potrebna...osobno bih se i raspitala kod dr. što je uzrok takvom rezultatu i što se može napraviti da se popravi.

----------


## bubekica

> Kod mene kazu sve ok, a kod M slaba pokretljivost. Bas sam se razocarala, nadala sam se da ce biti smrzlica.


Gdje si bila u postupku?

----------


## sisak

> Kad najranije mogu ici vaditi betu nakon transfera blastice? Ako sam imala transfer u petak, jel' bi sljedeci petak bilo prerano ili bi se vec nesto moralo pokazati?


Draga moja ja sam ti radila test 8 dnt i 9 dnt betu. Cure ja sam sve normalno radila poslije transfera i evo sad uzivam s bebicom u trbuhu vec skoro 4 mjeseca. Zelim vam svu srecu....i drzim fige za plusice..

----------


## malenna88

> Gdje si bila u postupku?


U Svedskoj sam na postupku

----------


## laine

Cure imam jedno pitanje, ne znam jel na pravoj temi. Imala sam 12 js oplodilo se 7 međutim do blastice su došle 2. Jučer mi je vračena 1 a 1 zamrznuta jer mi je dr preporučila tako uz objašnjenje ako ovo ne uspije nešto su veće šanse iz zamrznutih? Dal je to itko još čuo? Zar nisu veće šanse ako se vrate obje?

----------


## vatra86

Ja sam bila razocarana kad su se od 9 js,oplodila 1.. A ne zelim ni znati kako bi se osjecala da od 18 js jedna... Trazi objesnjenje!

----------


## Kadauna

> Cure imam jedno pitanje, ne znam jel na pravoj temi. Imala sam 12 js oplodilo se 7 međutim do blastice su došle 2. Jučer mi je vračena 1 a 1 zamrznuta jer mi je dr preporučila tako uz objašnjenje ako ovo ne uspije nešto su veće šanse iz zamrznutih? Dal je to itko još čuo? Zar nisu veće šanse ako se vrate obje?


gdje si u postupku i koje su ti godine? dijagnoza vaša? koji je to postupak po redu, prvi?

Zanimljiva odluka doktorice jer inače stvarno vraćaju uvijek 2 embrija - bar u Hrvatskoj, rijetki se odlučuju na SET (single embryo transfer) osim na vlastiti zahtjev, zbog velike vjerojatnosti uspjeha (jednostavnije dijagnoze, mlade godine žene), etc. 

Njezino objašnjenje ne mora imati smisla ali itekako može, naime  - možda već imaš znakove neke hiperstimulacije s 12 j.s. ....  možda ih je bilo i više (ako si u HR - magična je granica postala sa zakonom iz 2012. upravo tih 12 j.s.), uglavnom kod hiperstimulacije postoje teorije da je otežana implantacija!? ali isto tako mnogo žena ostvare trudnoću usprkos hiperstimulaciji. Uglavnom vjerujem da je gotovo jednaka šansa ovako s jednom blasticom u friškom transferu plus s jednom blasticom u FET-u. 

Samo bi me ljutilo ako je to isključivo "financijska" odluka, odnosno ako si u privatnika koji će itekako imati dodatnu korist ako i ideš još u FET koji plaćaš a plaćaš i čuvanje tog embrija. Nadam se da nije taj financijski aspekt koji je prevagnuo. 

U svakom slučaju SRETNO i daj please odgovori na pitanja gore - koje si godište, koja je dijagnoza, gdje se liječite....

----------


## laura33

> Zanimljiva odluka doktorice jer inače stvarno vraćaju uvijek 2 embrija - bar u Hrvatskoj, rijetki se odlučuju na SET


Stvarno? 
U klinici di sam ja bila u postupcima preferiraju SET s obzirom na sve rizike koje nosi blizanačka trudnoća.

Ne ulazim u ničije razloge, stvatko ima svoje želje, al evo ja osobno potpisujem uvijek isključivo samo SET.

----------


## malenna88

Kad ih pitam kazu da su imalisamo 11 spermatozoida za oplodit, al sta se desava sa ostalim js, nisam dobila odgovor.
Grudi me uzasno bole, nadam se da je to neki znak. A test cu radit sad za vikend i opet 25 kad moram u bolnicu javit rezultat. Ovdje se neradi beta

----------


## maca2

malenna - ako nisu imali dovoljan br. spremija za oploditi tvoje js bojim se da su one propale (osim ako ih tamo ne zamrzavaju, ali to bi ti sigurno rekli).
Nama su isto lošu/slabu oplodnju objašnjavali/opravdavali jako lošim spremiogramom gdje je izbor  spermija izuzetno mali, a nažalost još ne postoji metoda kojom će 100% znati da je baš taj spremij kojeg su odabrali za oplodnju ispravan (barem ne u klinikama gdje smo mi bili)...i eto, onda se dogodi da od npr. 11 spremija samo 1 je kvalitetan/dobar da se dogodi pravilna oplodnja  :Sad:

----------


## laine

Imam 28 godina, dijagnoza pcos i oligoastenozoospermija, sve radim na sv.Duhu. ovo mi je 2. ivf. U prvom sam dobila 4 js a oplodila se 1 i vraćena mi je kao osmostanični. Beta 0.
Mene brine to što nije bilo priče o hiperu niti o blizanačkoj trudnoči, ja sam htjela da se vrate obje, ali dr je više puta napomenula da je bolja oplodnja iz zamrznutog i neka si razmislim ako mi ne uspije ovaj put da si napravim malo veće šanse za sljedeći....
Na pitanje zašto ih tako malo "preživi" (od 7 oplođenih, samo 2) biologica je odg da su vjerojatno loše kvalitete...

----------


## vatra86

Ja idem na SET zbog konstitucije...

----------


## Malaguena

> Imam 28 godina, dijagnoza pcos i oligoastenozoospermija, sve radim na sv.Duhu. ovo mi je 2. ivf. U prvom sam dobila 4 js a oplodila se 1 i vraćena mi je kao osmostanični. Beta 0.
> Mene brine to što nije bilo priče o hiperu niti o blizanačkoj trudnoči, ja sam htjela da se vrate obje, ali dr je više puta napomenula da je bolja oplodnja iz zamrznutog i neka si razmislim ako mi ne uspije ovaj put da si napravim malo veće šanse za sljedeći....
> Na pitanje zašto ih tako malo "preživi" (od 7 oplođenih, samo 2) biologica je odg da su vjerojatno loše kvalitete...


Draga laine ja sam isto PCOS-ovka. Moj muž ima odličan spermiogram, ja sam imala već dvije biokemijske trudnoće sasvim spontano bez ikakvih lijekova. Od pretraga smo napravili sve što se može kod nas napraviti uključujući i kariograme. Sve je u redu osim mojih hormona, povišen LH, testosteron, DHEA itd. Ja sam uletila u IVF postupak brzopleto, više od silne tuge i nestrpljivosti da bude sve ok. I naravno,  puno stanica uz grpzan hiper, dosta nezrelih, ipak dobili smo 7 blastocisti (ali samo dvije odlične). Te dvije odlične su odmah vratili i ništa. Od FET-a isto ništa. 

Već sam pisala na drugoj temi o povišenim androgenima i kvaliteti stanice... Nekako mislim da treba srediti hormone nekoliko mjeseci prije IVF-a. Meni je moj MPO rekao da ja ne mogu imat inzulin rezistenciju jer sam mršava i imam uzak struk, da je moja rezerva jajnih stanica uvećana, i da ne baljezgam o metforminu i tako dalje... Ja sam dobila metformin od drugog doktora i nakon mjesec i po dana testosteron u granicama (skoro se prepolovio). Znači ipak nije sav moj testosteron od rezerve. Brojevi su živi dokaz.

Postoji puno literature o povišenim androgenima i kvaliteti stanice, proguglaj malo. Nekako mi je se teško pomiriti s tim da ja, ti i ostale slične u dvadesetima imamo loše stanice prirodno i da se tome ne može pomoći.

----------


## ljube555

Bubekica, kako si ti???? Kaj ima kod tebi???? Nisi vise na VV????

----------


## bubekica

> Bubekica, kako si ti???? Kaj ima kod tebi???? Nisi vise na VV????


Potrazi me na podforumu posvojenje  :Wink:

----------


## ljube555

Budem naravno

----------


## mostarka86

žužy, s_iva, Mury, cestitam od srca  :Kiss:  kao i ostalim djevojkama, ali ove su me trudnoće baš obradovale  :Zaljubljen: 
Tužnicama veliki zagrljaj  :grouphug:

----------


## lina2

Pozdrav cure,

da li je netko imao implatacijsko 9dt dvije blastociste? jutros lagano smeđarim..

----------


## malenna88

Pozdrav cure
jutros 9dnt test negativan

----------


## lina2

Mislim da je to ipak malo prerano..

----------


## nina977

Lina2,sigurna sam da je implantacijsko jer ne vjerujem da bi menga došla pod Estrofemom..
Mogla bi nabacit neki testić

----------


## lina2

Nekako se nadam, jer do sada nisam nikad prokapala pod lijekovima. 
Mislim da ću pustiti još koji dan, jedino ako ne prestane onda bi mogla pišnut u nedjelju.
Kako si ti?

----------


## nina977

Držim fige :Smile: 
A ja...joj ...jako promjenjivo,od optimizma do plača...
Simptomi nula bodova,a kod tebe?

----------


## lina2

Kod mene isto ništa od simtoma, osim podrigivanje na bilo što (ako je to simptom)hehe..
A što se tiče psihe, s njome sam veća odavno na vi...
Drži mi se.. Još malo.. Trudna si dok se ne dokaže suprotno..

----------


## Paulina28

ej cure, evo i ja isto čekam betu
danas mi je 8 dn poslije transfera i od jučer me boli trbuh kao da cu dobiti mengu
dali je to normalno?
uz to imam bolne cicke, napuhnuta sam i također podrigivanje !!

----------


## maca2

Meni je danas 7dnt, betu idem vaditi u pon - mislim da tada mora pokazati pravo stanje jer će to biti 10.dnt blastice...uglavnom jako teško podnosim ovo vrijeme iščekivanja, mislim da niti u jednom postupku do sada nisma bila ovako nervozna/živčana...simptoma nikakvih osim onih koji se redovito vežu uz utrogestane...ali ni kada sam ostala trudna nisma imala nikakvih simpotma, pa eto nadam se...

malenna88-napravi još jedan test na 12 dnt, ovo je možda ipak prerano s obzirom da su ti vraćali 2.dan 4-stanični...

----------


## malenna88

Uradit cu test opet u pon. kad bude 12dnt.
Grudi me uzasno bole, bradavice kao antene cak se primjete i ispod grudnjaka, akni imam kao da imam 13 god. cas mi je vruce cas hladno, a nerovoza na maximum za sitnicu se posvadjam a isto tako za sve placem. Sta sve ovi hormoni rade tjelu! A iscekivanje mi je najgore u citavom postupku

maca2 sretno da beta bude ogromna

----------


## Medeja

O, bože, malenna, ja u dobitnom ciklusu nisam imala niti jedan jedini simptom.
A gutala 7 tableta dnevno.
Svatko drugačije reagira.
Držim fige!

----------


## Kadauna

> Meni je danas 7dnt, betu idem vaditi u pon - mislim da tada mora pokazati pravo stanje jer će to biti 10.dnt blastice...uglavnom jako teško podnosim ovo vrijeme iščekivanja, mislim da niti u jednom postupku do sada nisma bila ovako nervozna/živčana...simptoma nikakvih osim onih koji se redovito vežu uz utrogestane...ali ni kada sam ostala trudna nisma imala nikakvih simpotma, pa eto nadam se...
> 
> malenna88-napravi još jedan test na 12 dnt, ovo je možda ipak prerano s obzirom da su ti vraćali 2.dan 4-stanični...


ali ti s blasticama danas definitivno bi mogla piškiti neki test................ sretno svima!

----------


## LaraLana

Prvo za zuzy  :Heart: 
Cure moje pozdrav svima.
Nije me bilo dugo, jednostavno se ne stignem javiti niti pisati. Ponekad zavirim procitati....
Pa nadam se da me se netko sjeca sa odbrojavanja  :Smile:  
Mi smo dobro i lijepo napredujemo....pozdravljam puno svoje terminuse lady i ledemo......cure ako sad ovo citate ljubim vas puno  :Wink:  
Svim cekalicama kojecega saljem puno vibrica i sretno cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## LaraLana

malenna88 ja sam na 10dnt imala blijedu crticu na test a 11 dnt je bila ozbilja i jako vidljiva crtica. Vracena 2 dvodnevna (4stanicni i 5 stanicni).
12 dan vadila betu koja je bila 139  :Smile:   :Smile:  
Sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## LaraLana

I da ovo jos napisem da ju vise nisam ponavljala...iz klinike nisu trazili i tako sam i napravila. Oni su cak bili misljenja zbog bete da su se oba primila....sto ja nisam niti u jednom trenutku pomislila.
Tocno tri tjedna od transfera sam isla na uz koji je potvrdio zm i gv.....tjedan kasnije je srceko vec kucalo  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## malenna88

> malenna88 ja sam na 10dnt imala blijedu crticu na test a 11 dnt je bila ozbilja i jako vidljiva crtica. Vracena 2 dvodnevna (4stanicni i 5 stanicni).
> 12 dan vadila betu koja je bila 139   
> Sretno


Sacekat cu do ponedjeljka da ponovim test. Nadam se da ce bit + al ako nebude u oktobru pocet novi postupak. Nema odustajanja.

----------


## maca2

> ali ti s blasticama danas definitivno bi mogla piškiti neki test................ sretno svima!


Znam, ali necu  :Wink: 
Ne zelim si pokvariti vikend i druzenje s djetetom koje nisam vidjela tjedan dana mozebitnim minusom. A znam vec iz iskustva da usprkos minusu na testu svejedno vadim i betu - tako da ubijem i posljednju nadu. Zato sam odlucila ovaj put samo betu vadim - jos 2 dana zivci na hozntregere :D

----------


## Inesz

Cure, puno sreće ~~~~~

A za sve nove cure, mali podsjetnik na nedavno tiskanu Rodinu brošuru "Neplodost". Na ovom linku dostupna je u pdf obliku:

http://www.roda.hr/uploads/dokumenti..._2015_web2.pdf

----------


## Pčelica84

Malenna88, Maca2, sretno sa testovima i betom, nadam se da će vas obradovati  :Smile:

----------


## maca2

Išla sam vaditi krv za betu...sad čekam i ludim...oko 14 h kažu da će biti gotovo, šalju na mail.
Hvala vam svima na podršci, vibrama i lijepim željama - ovo zaista nitko osim vas ne može razumjeti...

----------


## Medeja

Znam, samo polako, probaj se nečim zabaviti.
I meni je to vrijeme nenormalno sporo prolazilo.
Znam da sam uglavnom visila na mailu, pretpostavljam da ćeš i ti tako.
Držim fige!

----------


## maca2

Stigao negativan nalaz bete  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Medeja

> Stigao negativan nalaz bete


 :Sad:  Jako mi je žao...  :Sad:

----------


## malenna88

Nemam snage radit test kad znam da je negativan. Jutros smedjkasto i bljeda krv na dnevnom  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

Maca2 zao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## eryngium

*maca2*, *malena88* žao mi je!

----------


## maca2

malenna88 - nažalost to je tako...treba sada biti hrabar i realan te nakon par dana sagledati situaciju i odlučiti što i kako dalje!
Drži se i hrabro naprijed - sreća prati hrabre  :Love:

----------


## malenna88

maca2 u petak moram uradit test i javit u bolnicu da je negativan i odma trazit recepte da mi posalju da idem u oktobru na postupak. Nezelim da cekam

----------


## miuta821

Cure sa negativom nalaz zao mi je i znam kako vam je.ja isto rasmislijam kad da ponovo krenem jos imam 2 blastice.ali strah je velki jer svaki put sam inala et blast pa opet nist

----------


## maca2

A drage moje...što reći, dok imate snage/volje/novca (umetni po želji) idite dalje i borite se...kada osjetite da je dosta i da je vrijeme za neke druge stvari znajte da ste dale sve od sebe!
Ja sam u, ajmo reći, boljoj poziciji nego većina vas jer imam dijete, ali ipak ne mogu reći da me ove 2 negativne bete u zadnjih 6 mj. nisu pogodile jednako teško kao i one prije 6 i više godina  :Sad: 
Imam pravo na još 2 pokušaja preko HZZO, bila sam jako zadovoljna klinikom/liječnikom u ovom zadnjem postupku pa ću se sigurno držati njih ako se odlučim opet ići...

----------


## žužy

maco,malenna,žao mi je jako cure... :grouphug: 

LaraLana,pusa velika tebi i tvojoj buhtlici!

----------


## iva777

Maca,malenna jako ki je zao!  :Sad:  Cure drzite se !!

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Zenii

Maca i Malenna, žao mi je cure, držite se

----------


## Katjuša

*maca*  žao mi je jako, baš sam se nadala lijepim vijestima..  :Love: 

*malenna*, možda da ti ipak testić napraviš?

----------


## tanatana

Maca i Malenna, žao mi je. Nemojte odustati

----------


## s_iva

Maca, zao mi je

----------


## vatra86

Maca2 i Malenna88 bas mi je zao... Ali glavu gore i bit ce...
Evo ja u petak na fet, ako bude sve ok, ako ne opet stimulirani.. Nadam se najboljemu!

----------


## eryngium

vatra  :fige:

----------


## maca2

*vatra* - sretno!

----------


## Mury

*Vatra* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba!!!
*Maca* i *Malenna88*  :Love:

----------


## Zima77

vatra sretno 
 :fige:

----------


## Snekica

*vatrice* sretno sutra!

----------


## vatra86

Trebat ce mi srece... Hvala
Fet je planiran oko 11:30, pa ne znam da li da stavim Utrogestan ujutro?

----------


## željkica

Meni je bio i 11 i rekli su mi da popijem.

----------


## malenna88

vatra sretno

----------


## Vel

Bog cure!

Nova sam tu, prv put na IVF. 19.9. imala transfer u prirodnom ciklusu 2 blc. Cijelo vrijeme od transfera imam stezanje u maternici, jajnicima, nekad oboje, nekad naizmjenično, slično kao pred menstruaciju. Danas samo u maternici, ali malo jače no inače. Koliko sam shvatila po forumima, to može biti od Utrogestana...? On uzrokujei bolne cice? Jer meni nisu nimalo bolne (možda od jučer malo na stiskanje...),  a prema ciklusu, M bih trebala dobit danas do utorkai pred M su mi danima napete cice. Uglavnom, prvi tjedan sam lako preživjela, radila sam, sve ok, ali me ubio ovaj slobodni vikend. Stalno premećem forume itd, i sad bih napravila test iako sam rekla da neću ništa o vađenja Bete. Koliko bi bio pouzdan test npr sutra-9. dnt?

----------


## Kadauna

19.09. ti je bio transfer 2 blc (to znači blastociste ili?), onda već sigurn možeš napraviti test - 9. dan od transfera (plus 5 dana - blastice) , to bi bilo 14 dana od punkcije, svaki bi test trebao već biti pouzdan. SRETNO

Ali Vel - kažeš 2 blastociste u prirodnom ciklusu? što znači prirodan? bez ikakvih lijekova za stimulaciju ili ipak uz klomifen? 2 blastice iz prirodnog ciklusa? koja vam je dijagnoza i koje su tebi godine? jer ovo je odličan rezultat i tijek i još jednom SRETNO!

I meni nikad nije bilo posebnih simptoma u ranoj trudnoći - zato ja u rane simptome - bar u mom slučaju  - ne vjerujem. Kasnije bi već imala simptome - ono 6 tjedana trudnoće i nadalje.... ali ne i ranije.

----------


## biserko

Cure, ne znam jel pravo mjesto za pitanje, preusmjerite me ako treba: nakon vise spontanih pobacaja neki dan na uzv detektovana ovulacija i dr mi dao stopericu (Pregnyl). S mm sam imala odnose jednom, nakon nekih 12 sati od injekcije i vise ne jer sam ja jos sva u strahu. E sad me zanima (iako su sanse da je doslo do zaceca prilicno slabe) dal bih ja trebala dobiti jos neke nadomjesne tablete progesterona... dal se ceka trudnoca i pozitivna beta pa se one daju ili? (Napominjem da idem kod dr u petak pa cu detaljnije ispitivati ali sad me kopka, ne mogu da cekam. Pitam se jesam li vec trebala poceti s tim tabletama, neposredno nakon davanja stoperice i ovulacije? Dal se ona uopste uzimaju?) Kakva je bila praksa kod vas?

----------


## biserko

Zaboravila sam napisati da imam nizak progesteron.

----------


## eryngium

Koliko znam, trebalo bi utvrditi da je folikul pukao i došlo do ovulacije prije davanja progesterona. 
Jer nekad unatoč štoperici zna ostati čitav.

----------


## Vel

Da, 2 blastice. Nije bilo sada punkcije već u 4. mj kada su i zamrznute. Sada su vraćene u potpuno prirodnom ciklusu, bez ikakvih lijekova. Pauza je bila jer prvi dr. koji me vodio zaboravio mi je, iako je dijagnosticirao, reći da imam septum uterusa, a u međuvremenu me preuzela njegova kolegica koja je to skužila i nije ih htjela vraćati s obzirom da je šansa za abortus s tom dijagnozom visoka.
Inače, jutros sam napravila test i dobila veliki minus....ubilo me to! Ne znam jel mogu tome 100 posto vjeovati...? Valjda postoji razlog zašto se beta vadi 14. dan..Inače, i dalje me sve steže/pritišće/oli ko i do sada i imam temperaturu 37,5 a moja normalna je 36,5

----------


## biserko

Ok, to mi je vec utjesna info, jer sam se brinula da li bi trebalo od same stoperice nesto davati, u smislu ako je los progesteron da podrzi trudnocu od samog zaceca. Sve sam to trebala pitati dr, znam, ali je ta stoperica data iznenada, nisam ni ocekivala da je ovulacija u toku, tako da sam bila sva zbunjena. Tek kad sam dosla kuci i pocela razmisljati neka su mi se pitanja otvorila, ali vidjet cu i sa dr u petak. 
Hvala eryngium

----------


## Grickavjestica

Bok svima...i ja sam nova ovdje a i u mpo...u cet.imam punkciju prvi put inace smo kandidati za ICSI pa  sam sva napeta strah me,zato sam i uzela punu narkozu jer koliko sam citala da boli. Danas uzimam stopericu a dr je rekla da imam 7 folikula sto je ok al meni se to cini nekak malo,kakva su vasa iskustva?..drzite fige da bude sve ok i da folikuli budu kvalitetni.

----------


## eryngium

> Ok, to mi je vec utjesna info, jer sam se brinula da li bi trebalo od same stoperice nesto davati, u smislu ako je los progesteron da podrzi trudnocu od samog zaceca. Sve sam to trebala pitati dr, znam, ali je ta stoperica data iznenada, nisam ni ocekivala da je ovulacija u toku, tako da sam bila sva zbunjena. Tek kad sam dosla kuci i pocela razmisljati neka su mi se pitanja otvorila, ali vidjet cu i sa dr u petak. 
> Hvala eryngium


 :Smile: 
Mogu ti dati moj primjer iz mpo. Dva dana nakon štoperice je bila punkcija (koja oštećuje žuto tijelo za razliku od normalne ovulacije) i nakon tri dana od toga transfer s terapijom dodavanja progesterona. Dakle prošlo je 5 dana od štoperice do transfera bez dodanog progesterona i sve je prošlo ok. Zato mislim da imaš fore ispitati doktora sve detalje u petak i onda dodati progesteron.

*Grickavjestica*, dobrodošla.. Nemam ti iskustva s punkcijama više folikula ali iz priča drugih, što frendica što forumašica, mi se čini da 7 folikula uopće nije loš broj za prvu stimulaciju.  :fige:  da se iz svakog dobije stanica!

----------


## laura33

> Bok svima...i ja sam nova ovdje a i u mpo...u cet.imam punkciju prvi put inace smo kandidati za ICSI pa  sam sva napeta strah me,zato sam i uzela punu narkozu jer koliko sam citala da boli. Danas uzimam stopericu a dr je rekla da imam 7 folikula sto je ok al meni se to cini nekak malo,kakva su vasa iskustva?..drzite fige da bude sve ok i da folikuli budu kvalitetni.


Meni se to čini puno, kad se sjetim da sam ja u dva postupka u svakom dobila samo po jednu jajnu stanicu. Mislim da je to kod tebe skroz lijepi broj folikula, i još da iz svake dobiješ jajnu stanicu i biti će super.
Dobro da si uzela narkozu, ja probala i sa i bez, nebi nikada više bez. 
U svakom slučaju sretno ti !!!  :Smile:  I javi rezultate!  :Wink:

----------


## vatra86

Vel pa 10 dnt blastica bi po meni test trebao biti pozitivan, svakako vadi betu 14 dnt jer u mpo je sve moguce.. Sve te simptome koje imas mogu biti od utrogestana, pa i temperatra.

Biserko pa zuto tijelo u prirodnim ciklusima proizvodi dovoljno progesterona nego onaj osteceni nakon punkcije, ali kao sto su vec rekli imas jos vremena za uvesti ga.

Grickavjestica 7 folikula je ok brojka, ali to ti ovisi o tvom reproduktivnom stanju. Hormonima, godinama, vrsti protokola, vrsti stimulacije.. Mozes nam napisati malo detaljnije te informacije.. Ugl.. Nek folikuli budu puni kvalitetnih js i nek bude dobitan..

----------


## malenna88

Pozdrav svima. Dobila sam danas recept za novi postupak i semu. Eh sad nastavljam sa Menapurom ali ovaj put pise da cu pocet 3 dan sa injekcijama, a do sad je uvjek bio drugi dan.

I jos mi nesto nije jasno. 9 sep. sam imala transfer.   21 ( ponedjeljak) sam imala smedjkasto na dnevnom, utorak isto, srijedu i cetvrtak bila normalna M u petak smedjkasto, subota nista i opet u nedjelju smedjaksto. Sad samo na papiru kad se brisem bude smedjkasto. Izvinite na detaljnom opisu al mi se ovo prvi put desava. Test je bio negativan. Jos da napomenem da mi je vjestica trebala doci 27, uvjek je tacna nikad prije ili kasnje da dodje. 

Kad bi mogla opet dobit M pa da podjem sa novim postupkom jer mi ovo nista nije jasno????

----------


## Grickavjestica

> Meni se to čini puno, kad se sjetim da sam ja u dva postupka u svakom dobila samo po jednu jajnu stanicu. Mislim da je to kod tebe skroz lijepi broj folikula, i još da iz svake dobiješ jajnu stanicu i biti će super.
> Dobro da si uzela narkozu, ja probala i sa i bez, nebi nikada više bez. 
> U svakom slučaju sretno ti !!!  I javi rezultate!


Hvala malo si me utjesila. Javim se s rezultatom..

----------


## Grickavjestica

Grickavjestica 7 folikula je ok brojka, ali to ti ovisi o tvom reproduktivnom stanju. Hormonima, godinama, vrsti protokola, vrsti stimulacije.. Mozes nam napisati malo detaljnije te informacije.. Ugl.. Nek folikuli budu puni kvalitetnih js i nek bude dobitan..[/QUOTE]

Stimulacija bila 7 dana puregon 125 neceg i zadnja 3 dana orgalutran po 1 injekcija.
29 godina hormoni uredni nezz kak da ih opisem ugl.kod nas je problem muz(usporeni decki). I danas sam dala zadnje 3 injekcije (mislim da je to stoperica) ovitrelle 250mcg i decapeptyl 2 injekcije.

----------


## Lotta81

Grickavjestica 7 folikula je ok. Nekad je važnija kvaliteta nego kvantiteta. Recimo ja u stimulacijama imam po 10-12 folikula i toliko stanica, a na kraju pola njih ne valja.
Važno je da stanice koje dobiješ budu dobre. I kako su ti cure rekle puno toga ovisi o tvojem stanju hormona, ciklusu. Nekda se sve lijepo poklopi, a nekad ne. 
Sretno.

----------


## vatra86

Grička... Isto imam godina,isla sam u isti protokol, samo sa jacom dozom Puregona, stanica sam imala 9 od toga se jedna oplodila... Ne zelim te isprepadati.. Kod tebe ce biti puno bolja situacija.. Ali taj jedan je sad na cuvanju vec 5 dana.. Nadam se pozitivi..

----------


## Grickavjestica

> Grička... Isto imam godina,isla sam u isti protokol, samo sa jacom dozom Puregona, stanica sam imala 9 od toga se jedna oplodila... Ne zelim te isprepadati.. Kod tebe ce biti puno bolja situacija.. Ali taj jedan je sad na cuvanju vec 5 dana.. Nadam se pozitivi..


Joj nadam se da budu bar dvije jer toliko smo se dog vratiti ali ako bude i jedna nek bar bude vrijedna...drzim fige i zelim ti puuno srece.

----------


## Pčelica84

Molim vas, može li mi itko reći da li je imao u postupku kombinaciju Puregona i Menopura i kako inače ide taj protokol, jel se daju lijekovi odmah u kombinaciji ili prvo ide jedan nekoliko dana, pa drugi? Ništa ne znam o Puregonu, to je jedini lijek koji do sada nisam koristila. Hvala unaprijed na odgovorima.

----------


## Medeja

Ja nikad nisam u protokolu imala takve kombinacije, ali sam čula da se znaju događati.
Puregon ti je meni bio najbolji lijek od svih. A koristila sam još Menopure i Gonale. Super sam reagirala na njega, nije me boljelo ili peklo kod primjene. Uzimala sam ga u penu i to mi je bilo ful jednostavnije za razliku od onog mućkanja Menopura.
Jedini postupak u kojem sam koristila Puregon rezultirao je... Vidi potpis.  :Wink:

----------


## Bananka

Pčelica84, Puregon dobijes u ampulama koje stavljas u PuregonPen i na njemu namjestis svaki dan dozu koju ti dr. napise u protokol. pogledaj si na youtube video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLE5ra84u4Y. Di si u postuku?

Grickavjestica, super za broj folikula. ~~~ za JS. Kad je punkcija?

----------


## Bananka

Evo i drugog dijela videa:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcFr-CO_e-A

----------


## Pčelica84

Joj, divne ste  :Smile:  hvala punooo...A da li se posebno može kupiti ovaj pen? pošto imam ampule, dobila ih, ali nemam taj pen.

----------


## Medeja

To sad ne znam. Ako ideš u privatnu kliniku pitaj njih gdje da nabaviš sami pen, ali vjerujem da je skup. Meni su ga u bolnici dali u posebnoj kutijici, ali sam ha po završetku protokola, na dan aspiracije, morala vratiti.

----------


## bubekica

> Joj, divne ste  hvala punooo...A da li se posebno može kupiti ovaj pen? pošto imam ampule, dobila ih, ali nemam taj pen.


Nisu sve ampule za pen, cisto da se ne zeznes.

Sretno!

----------


## Pčelica84

> Nisu sve ampule za pen, cisto da se ne zeznes.
> 
> Sretno!


Obradovala si me sa ovim. Imam ampule od 50 i 100 nečega  :Smile:  Nadam se da ne treba pen, da ću ih moći iskoristiti. 
Hvala još jednom.

----------


## Bananka

Pčelica84, gdje si u postupku?

Hvala bubekica na info, nisam ni znala da ima i Puregon koji nije za Pen  :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

Mozda i nema, al znam da gonal ima pen i obicni...
Pa cisto da provjeri prije nego kupi pen da ne bi bilo  :Smile:

----------


## Bananka

Ti nama uvijek mislis na sve  :Shy kiss:

----------


## Grickavjestica

Na kraju 9 folikula bilo  :Grin:  :Grin:  ,u 10 imala punkciju u 11 vec doma isla spavala sam kao bebica,al sad boli nemogu hodat a sutra planiram na posao nezz kak cu radit ak bude ovako bolilo...sutra ujutro su me rekli nazvati da mi jave koliko embrija imamo  :grouphug: ..javim se.i curke hvala na podrsci super ste  :Heart:  :Heart: :

----------


## Grickavjestica

Imamo 6 embrija  :grouphug:  u utorak transfer..drzite fige  :Smile:

----------


## iva777

> Imamo 6 embrija  u utorak transfer..drzite fige


Suuuper!!! Drzim fige!!

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## vatra86

Grička  :Very Happy:  odlicno!!!!

Za Puregon postoje ampule koje same navlacimo i ampula posebne za Pen, tako da, ako nisi dobila Pen onda su to one koje moras sama navlaciti..
Ja koristila i jedno i drugo, naravno da je Pen jednostavniji

----------


## ljube555

Pozzz... Eto danas smo bili na uzv ali ne zelimo otkriti spol...  :Smile:

----------


## miuta821

Super ljube555.bas mi je drago.cujemose

----------


## vatra86

Prvi test negativan, 9 dnt 3-dnevnog, nekako sam znala,... Radila Gravignost mini i onaj osjetljiv sa E Baya...

----------


## Inesz

Vatra, ponovi prekosutra.
Rano je. ~~~~~

Svim curama puno sreće ~~~~

----------


## željkica

Vatra ~~~~~~~~ da ipak bude sve kako treba!                                             Inesz u sjećanju mi je da si ti imala malu vrijednosti bete?

----------


## eryngium

Vatra, ne mora to ništa značiti. Meni je na 11dnt trodnevnog bio test pozitivan. I to crta tako svijetla da sam ju samo pod jakom rasvjetom mogla ugledati. Osjetljivost je bila mislim 25 al svejedno.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je još prerano.

----------


## Inesz

Željkice, vidjela sam tvoju nisku betu. 
Ja sam imala vrlo nisku početnu, slabo rastuću, padajuću betu... zapravo sve dok sam mjerila betu do (6+5 tt) beta je bila vrlo, vrlo niska za te tjedne trudnoće... Mi smo imali puno, puno sreće...Trudnoća je završila rođenjem  djeteta  :Smile: 

Vibram da sve bude u najboljem redu kod tebe ~~~~

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Evoooooooooooooo naaaaaaaaaaaaaas sa + na Intim plusu na 8dnt  :Smile:  ....beta u utorak, a do tada smo na stand by..puse

----------


## vatra86

:Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betuu

----------


## tanatana

zelimo_bebu čestitam!  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

:Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
bravo draga!

----------


## nina977

zelimo bebu toooo  :Smile: 
Jel bio FET u prirodnom ciklusu ili sa estrofemom?

----------


## Kadauna

Zelimo_bebu........ ma to draga, cestitam!

----------


## eryngium

> Evoooooooooooooo naaaaaaaaaaaaaas sa + na Intim plusu na 8dnt  ....beta u utorak, a do tada smo na stand by..puse


Bravo!!!  :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu brojku sutra!

----------


## željkica

Moja beta danas 106 manja je Al se pravilno poduplala. U petak moram ponovit.

----------


## žužy

To željkice! :Very Happy: 
Joj samo da nastavi tako rasti, i više nego duplo!  :fige:

----------


## hrki

čestitam cure na plusićima, i dalje čvrsto držim palčeve za ogromne bete :fige:  :fige: 
željkice  :fige:  :fige:  za petak

----------


## Lotta81

želimo_bebu  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lunale

Pozdrav svima! 
Nova sam na forumu i jos jedna u nizu koja odbrojava sitno do bete. Curama cestitam na plusicima, a vama cekalicama drzim palceve  :Smile:

----------


## iva777

> Evoooooooooooooo naaaaaaaaaaaaaas sa + na Intim plusu na 8dnt  ....beta u utorak, a do tada smo na stand by..puse


Cestitam od srca !!!!! 

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Mury

*Želimo bebu*  :Very Happy: 
*Željkica* za sretan ishod ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## Grickavjestica

Cestitam cure i nek beta bude sto veca   :grouphug:   :Very Happy:  ...

----------


## vatra86

Lunale i Grička ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete!!!

----------


## Grickavjestica

Evo transfer obavljen,na kraju vracenja jedna blastica od dogovorenih 2 ali dr kaze blastice super kvalitete pa da se ne riskira s blizanackom trudnocom 4 blastice pohranjene ako zatreba a nadamo se da nece sad tek pocinje prava borba sa zivcima  ... cure nadam se da cu biti vase srece i imati plusic i ogroomnu betu.

----------


## Lunale

Gricka drzim palceve kao i svim ostalim cekalicama  :Smile: ))

Cure danas mi je 8.dnt (5. dan vracene dvije blastice) i nisam izdrzala pa napravila test Clearblue digital koji je pokazao +. Ne znam jel prerano za veselje, cula sam da od lijekova moze biti lazano pozitivan? U petak sam dobila onu injekciju nakon transfera... Sta mislite? Sutra ujutro ga ponavljam a u petak vadim betu (ako ne dobijem stvari do tada).

----------


## Icsi

Sretno


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vatra86

I ovdje da napisem da je beta 0... Nista strasno, sta nisam vec znala.. Idemo dalje dok je volje odmah u novom ciklusu..
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za plusice i velike bete!!!

----------


## Grickavjestica

Vatra86 zao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## Ginger

vatrice, zao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## Lunale

Vatra, zao mi je draga... Ali kako kazes, idemo dalje i bit ce!!!

----------


## žužy

vatra, :Love:  i  :fige:  za dalje!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Vatrice moja...ljubi te tvoja ŽB  :Kiss:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

11 dnt, beta 390....dupla se pravilno, vadila prije 2 dana - 150 je bila....no imala sam malo krvarenja, koje je na sreću sada stalo....ležim i mirujem i nadam se ovaj put boljem scenariju....puseeeeee

----------


## Popsi

Zelimo bebu to su odlicne vijesti,cestitam vam od srca.jel moras jos ponavljat betu?

----------


## vatra86

Hvala vam cure.. Bit ce bolje sigurno drugi put..
I vibram ZB da ipak bude sve u najboljem redu.. :Kiss:  
Ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sta god treba

----------


## tanatana

Svim curama s pozitivnim betama čestitam!  :Smile:  Ima vas puno i baš mi je drago.
Ostalima  :fige:  za slijedeći put. 

Ja se jučer piknula sa elonvom i sad čekam 6.d.c. folikulometriju da vidimo da li će biti folikula.

----------


## Popsi

Tanatana bit ce ih sigurno samo pozitivno misli.drzimo fige  :Smile:

----------


## Lunale

Cure pomoc, beta danas 11dnt je 96.8

Kakav je to nalaz za 11.dan, jel to nisko ili ok? Dajte neki odgovor brzo, tresem se  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Lunale trenasfer blastica il

----------


## vatra86

Ili trodnevnih? Mozda da za 4 dana opet izvadis betu.. Iako po meni, s obzirom da znam dosta cura sa niskom betom da je na kraju bilo sve ok, beta zvuci dobro

----------


## žužy

> Cure pomoc, beta danas 11dnt je 96.8
> 
> Kakav je to nalaz za 11.dan, jel to nisko ili ok? Dajte neki odgovor brzo, tresem se


Za 16. dpo nije prevelika, ali i to je nebitno.
Bitno da raste pravilno. Kad vadiš opet,očeš u ponedjeljak? Sretno dalje  :fige:  i čestitam!

----------


## Lunale

Hvala cure, opet strepnja znaci  :Sad:  Vadim je u ponedjeljak opet. Vracene su mi dvije blastociste 5. dan od punkcije...

----------


## Kadauna

puno lijepi vijesti. 
Čestitam cure redom a zeljkice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje i za uzv. Tko će ti radiit uzv?

----------


## željkica

Moj mpo dr.

----------


## sara10

*Željkice* sretno, čekam tvoj uzv u čet!!

*Želimo bebu* čestitam od srca!

Sretno svima koji su u postupku!

----------


## Lunale

Evo mene opet  :Smile:  Znaci beta ovako:
11.dnt, petak, 96.8
14.dnt, ponedjeljak, 360.7
15.dnt, utorak-danas, 519.6  :Dancing Fever: 

Zvala sam ginekologa, kaze da je sve super i da bi beta po pravilima danas trebala bit 380 (dupla se svako 2 dana) pa da nemam brige. Prvi UZV mi je 26.10.
Željkice čekamo četvrtaaaaak  :grouphug:

----------


## Popsi

Super lunale.to je idlicna vijest.cestitam

----------


## željkica

Lunale bravo čestitam od srca!!!!!!! :Very Happy: 

Evo ja sam danas morala otić na uzv jer sam jutros imala lagano smeđarenje, i ugl nije dobro morala sam ponovit betu ( sad čekam nalaz pa ću se čut s dr da vidimo šta dalje)

----------


## žužy

željkice, :fige:   :fige:   :fige:   :fige:

----------


## željkica

Zuzy hvala ti , beta je 555 , trebam prestati s utrogestanima i ako do petka ne prokrvarim da se javim pa ću imati kiretazu, uf!

----------


## Popsi

Zeljkica bas mi je zao.

----------


## Bananka

Zeljkice, jako mi je zao!

Evo da i ja javim da kod mene opet negativna beta.

----------


## Lunale

:Sad:  zao mi je cure...

Zeljkice, drzi se

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Željkice...bemu žao mi je, prošla sma to i drži se..  :Smile: 
Lunale ...bravo....fino se dupla....
Ja bila na UZV u ponedjeljak, vidi se GV od 0,43 cm..idući tjedan na UZV da vidimo srce...puse

----------


## Ajvi

Da se odjavim, prije nego što sam i počela. Zadnji stimulirani i, da probam i to, jedna nova razina razočaranja. Dobila sam 3js (najmanje dosad uz najjaču stimulaciju), za transfer nema ništa. Još jedan prirodnjak, a moram početi i igrati loto za eventualno nešto privatno.
Tuga i jad.

----------


## žužy

O cure... :Sad: 
željkice, jako mi je žao...baš sam žalosna da je tako završilo.  :Love: 

Ajvi,kaj reči...sve znaš  :Love: 
Grlim te najjače.

Bananka,žao mi je zbog bete  :Love: 

Baš grozne vijesti tu danas...

----------


## antonija15

Ja guram 6.dnt,trudim se ne tražiti izmišljene simptome kao u prethodnim postupcima,sad samo da je dočekati betu

----------


## Popsi

Izdrzi jos dva-tri dana pa napravi test.
Ja nisam imala nikakvih simptoma.na kraju sve super ispalo.drzi se  :Shy kiss:

----------


## željkica

žužy  :Kiss: 
Nadam se da će krenut samo od sebe da ne moram na kiretažu smeđarenje se pojačalo pa se nadam da hoće! Koliko sad moram pauzirat?Smrzlića više nemam znači sve ispočetka.

----------


## Mury

*Željkice*, *Ajvi*, *Bananko*  :Love: , držite s ecure  :Sad: ..betočekalicama želim neka poprave ovu ružnu statistiku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!

----------


## nevena

Željkica, krenut ce samo od sebe, meni je trebalo puna dva tjedna da krene samo od sebe a beta je bila upola manja od tvoje.
Radje cekaj da samo krene, ona nije potrebna neka pauza a kod kiretaze je.

zao mi je sto je tako ispalo, drzi se

----------


## željkica

Danas mi je sve stalo , sutra ću nazvat dr da vidim Šta kaže.

----------


## Lunale

Joj Željkice, stvarno igra živaca...drži se! I želim ti uspjeh što prije!

----------


## Grickavjestica

Evo da i tu javim losu vijest ,vec 3 dana krvarim nisam ni docekala betu,ovaj put nist ali idemo dalje. Sutra na doktoricino inzistiranje vadim betu pa cemo sljedeci termin odmah zakazati.nema gubljenja vremena.. zeljkice,bananko,ajvi  :Crying or Very sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## antonija15

Ja bi najradije sama sebi lupila glavom od zid,danas mi je 8.dnt blastociste i budući da mi je jučer navećer i jutros pojavila se smeđa mrlja na dnevnom ulošku danas sam napravila test(ali ne sa prvim jutarnjim urinom) i test je negativan.sad sam van sebe i uvjeravam sama sebe da sam rano napravila test

----------


## ljube555

> Ja bi najradije sama sebi lupila glavom od zid,danas mi je 8.dnt blastociste i budući da mi je jučer navećer i jutros pojavila se smeđa mrlja na dnevnom ulošku danas sam napravila test(ali ne sa prvim jutarnjim urinom) i test je negativan.sad sam van sebe i uvjeravam sama sebe da sam rano napravila test


ja sam isto krvarila od 8dnt blastica i nakraju ispalo implantacijsko krvarenje  i betu vadila 11dnt.... test nisam ni radila.... i nakon toga jos krvarila od 5 do 9tt... i sada smo 17/3..... uz bozju pomoc!!!!! i tebi zelim takoder da bude sve ispalo pozitivno

----------


## Grickavjestica

Nalaz krvi pozitivan na trudnocu...nezz kolika beta samo su mi tel rekli da je pozitino.ali ja uvjerena bila da je gotovo. I dalje krvarim od jucer i lagane grceve imam u donjem dijelu trbuha. Pitala sam sta mogu uciniti ako se nastavi preko vikenda kaze nista,sam nek nastavim uzimati utrice,jos sam u soku moja dusica se bori a ja nisam vjerovala u pon opet idem betu vadit i molim Boga da sve dobro prode i ova krv stane...

----------


## Grickavjestica

> Ja bi najradije sama sebi lupila glavom od zid,danas mi je 8.dnt blastociste i budući da mi je jučer navećer i jutros pojavila se smeđa mrlja na dnevnom ulošku danas sam napravila test(ali ne sa prvim jutarnjim urinom) i test je negativan.sad sam van sebe i uvjeravam sama sebe da sam rano napravila test


Draga ja krvarim ko luda vec 5 dana i eto opet ipak trudna samo slijedi borba da tako i ostane jer doktori nemogu pomoci sve je na mrvici unutra...drzim fige da sve bude u redu..

----------


## antonija15

Ma ja ne krvarim nego mi se samo 7. i 8. dan pojavila smeđa mrlja na ulošku i to vrlo mala a izgleda kao stara krv,najviše me strah da je to menga ali da ne može probiti zbog utrića,što je tu je neka bude kako mora,Grickavjestica želim ti sreću od srca i neka se mrvica izbori

----------


## Zima77

Obavljen transfer beta 30.10 svim curkama vibram za velike bete

----------


## tanatana

Malo prije mi je biologica javila da se jajna stanica oplodila i podjelila i transfer je sutra.  :Smile: 
Još ne mogu vjerovati i bojim se veseliti, ali idem rađe slati pozitivne vibracije svom embrijiću  :Smile:

----------


## Grickavjestica

Tanatana  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  i zima77 sad samo pozitiva ~~~~~~ da sve bude super i ~~~~~~za veliku betu.

----------


## vojvodjanka

Svim curama mnooogo strpljenja želim!  :grouphug: 
Ja se takođe prijavljujem. Sutra mi je punkcija, UZ od juče je prilično obećavajući, nadam se da će ovog puta biti više sreće.

----------


## miuta821

> Svim curama mnooogo strpljenja želim! 
> Ja se takođe prijavljujem. Sutra mi je punkcija, UZ od juče je prilično obećavajući, nadam se da će ovog puta biti više sreće.


Sretno i tebi i da dobro kazes strplijenja treba do neba.

----------


## tanatana

Odrađen embriotransfer i sad čekam.
Za embrio su mi rekli da se super razvio, rana morula. Ako sam u subotu ujutro imala punkciju, a embrio je vraćen danas ujutro onda je to 3. dan?

----------


## Tigo

Cao svima! Nova sam ovde ali vec stara u vestackoj oplodnji! Ovo nam je treci put i mogu vam reci da sam se jako uprpala u odnosu na predhodna dva puta! Juce mi je bio transfer i juce sam naravno prelezala iako mi je doktor rekao samo da se klonim teskih fizickih aktivnosti. Danas sam vec imala osecaj kao da sam se ucrvljala a bol u ledjima mi je bio ne snosljiv pa tako da sam u dogovoru sa muzem resila malo da cirkulise po kuci( skuvam rucak, stavim ves da se pere..)upravo sam se vratila u krevet i kontam da me sad grize savest!! Misli mi se krecu od teske pozitive do najgorih crnjaka i nesto sam u strahu sto u toku prve dva pokusaja nisam bila!! Bilo kakva podrska i komentar bi mi znacio jer minuti su mi kao vecnost!! Cmok

----------


## laine

Tigo nemoj se toliko sekirati. I tako ne možeš učiniti ništa u ovom trenu. Mislim da je ivf isto kao i loto. Odrađeno je sve a sad je stvar sreće da se primi. Držim fige!!!
Tanatana danas ti je 3. dan nakon ovulacije i  nulti nakon tranfera  :Smile:  Sretno

----------


## Tigo

Hvala draga, svakako je lakse kad imas sa kim da podelis ovo! Ne kazem da me porodica i suprug ne podrzavaju ali nekako imam osecaj kao da me ne razumeju! Ako se slucajno ponovi moj post to znaci da nisam bas neki haker i ne snalazim se dobro na forumima, al za sve postoji prvi put!! Cmok i hvala

----------


## Kadauna

> Odrađen embriotransfer i sad čekam.
> Za embrio su mi rekli da se super razvio, rana morula. Ako sam u subotu ujutro imala punkciju, a embrio je vraćen danas ujutro onda je to 3. dan?


već su ti rekli, danas si treći dan nakon punkcije, nulti od transfera ali pročitaj si ovo: 
http://www.fertstert.org/article/S00...430-0/fulltext

ja ti držim fige za ovu jednu jedinu jajnu stanicu koju si dobila - i koja je razvila već sad u ranu morulu treći dan!!!!

----------


## tanatana

Hvala cure  :Smile:

----------


## vojvodjanka

Moja punkcija je prošla, za razliku od prošlog puta, prilično bolno. U trenutku kad smo izašli pronašli su 5 jajnih ćelija, dosta manje nego prošli put, ali nadam se da su dobrog kvaliteta. Sutra će mi javiti kako je protekla oplodnja.

----------


## žužy

vojvodjanka,sretno! Neka se što više njih lijepo oplodi :Love: 

Betočekalice,sretno!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vojvodjanka

Hvala, žužy!  Dugo me nije bilo na forumu, pa sam preskočila tvoju sretnu vest! Čestitam ti od srca! Ja sam jutros dobila poziv iz laboratorije,  od pet jajnih ćelija je četiri bilo zrelo, a dve su se oplodile. Znam da ne treba biti nezahvalan, znam i da je bitan kvalitet, a ne kvantitet, ali sam se malo uplašila s obzirom na to da je prošli put bilo 13, 8 zrelih, 6 se bilo oplodilo, 5 završilo smrznuto i svi su preživeli odmrzavanje. Sad, stimulacija je bila drugačija  (Fostimon), ovog puta sam primala Menopur, ne znam da li je to razlog za manji broj, ali se isto tako nadam da je bolji kvalitet. Ustvari, da li uopšte mogu reći da je prošli put kvalitet bio loš s obzirom na to da su svi preživljavali  odmrzavanje?

----------


## vojvodjanka

Od danas sam čekalica!  Jedan četvorostanicni su mi ubacili, jedan zamrzli. Betu proveravam 4.11.

----------


## žužy

Super vojvodjanka!  :fige:  :fige

----------


## Lagunas

Navijamo vojvodjanka !  :fige:   :fige: 

Žužy sjećam se da si pisala da si na početku uzimala normabel zbog onih kontrakcija.  Kako je sada kod tebe? Piješ li što slično ili se sa njima može nastaviti do kraja?  Mene muči misao o tome, jer sam zadnji t imala sličan scenarij ali nikome ne pada na pamet da mi da išta pošto je beta bila mala a i jednom se dogodilo i to, kao, nije pravilo da će se i ponoviti. A u meni je, ona, zašto liječiti kad možeš spriječiti...

----------


## laura33

Cure imam jedno pitanje za vas koje ste koristile Suprefact sprej...za koliko dana je dostatna jedna bočica? Koristim ga 3x2 uštrcaja/dan.
Ovaj put imam dugi protokol i nisam koristila to dosad, a ne mogu baš procijeniti sama, a doktora sam zabravila pitati.

----------


## vojvodjanka

> Cure imam jedno pitanje za vas koje ste koristile Suprefact sprej...za koliko dana je dostatna jedna bočica? Koristim ga 3x2 uštrcaja/dan.
> Ovaj put imam dugi protokol i nisam koristila to dosad, a ne mogu baš procijeniti sama, a doktora sam zabravila pitati.


Koliko ima doza u spreju (piše sigurno na bočici)? Ja sam koristila Synarelu, u njoj ima 60 doza. U svakom slučaju podeli broj doza sa 6 i dobićeš koliko dana ti sprej može trajati.

----------


## vojvodjanka

Sad sam pronašla da jedna bočica Superfacta ima 84 doza, ako je i tvoja ista, trajaće ti 14 dana ako je sve vreme koristiš 3x2 uštrcaja na dan.

----------


## laura33

*Vojvodjanka*- ja koristim bas Suprefact , pise da je  unutra 10 ml ( 1mg/ml), dobila sam s njim jedino upute na francuskom... :D

Hvala ti puno na informaciji.  :Smile:

----------


## adriaa

Laura jedna bocica ti je dosta za 3×2 ustrcaja suprefact spreja u dugom protokolu,jos ce ti i ostati, ja sam isto to koristila

----------


## žužy

> Navijamo vojvodjanka !  
> 
> Žužy sjećam se da si pisala da si na početku uzimala normabel zbog onih kontrakcija.  Kako je sada kod tebe? Piješ li što slično ili se sa njima može nastaviti do kraja?  Mene muči misao o tome, jer sam zadnji t imala sličan scenarij ali nikome ne pada na pamet da mi da išta pošto je beta bila mala a i jednom se dogodilo i to, kao, nije pravilo da će se i ponoviti. A u meni je, ona, zašto liječiti kad možeš spriječiti...


Sa normabelima sam prestala u 22. tt.
Par dana prije sam bila zadnje na po jedan dnevno...kontrakcije su ostale iste. Ponekad ih imam jednu za drugom neko vrijeme, pa sam bila popila još u dva navrata po jednog...ali sad evo tjednima nisam jer kontr. su mi iste. Nekad slabije,nekad jače..pogotovo navečer. Navikla sam se više.
Ja sam cijelo vrijeme na utrićima 3x2 i budem do kraja, dvije dr su mi rekle da progesteron opušta maternicu pa uz ove stalne bh,ne mislim prestat s njima ako imalo pomažu.
Inače,budu žene na normabelima cijelu trudnoču...evo jedna naša forumašica je na spasmexu cijelo vrijeme zbog jakih bh,koji je i kolko jači od normića.
Posavjetuj se sa svojim doktorom svakak o tome. Mislim,nisu to ni bomboni..ali ako djeluju na glatki mišič opuštanjem,a djeluju,pokušaj.

----------


## laura33

> Laura jedna bocica ti je dosta za 3×2 ustrcaja suprefact spreja u dugom protokolu,jos ce ti i ostati, ja sam isto to koristila


Super, hvala na informaciji, dobro da nisam odma kupila jos jedan.

----------


## Zima77

Vojvodanka sretno

----------


## laura33

Cure ja imam jos jedno pitanje...

U protokolu stimulacije imam stavku - 15 dana uzimanja kontracepcijskih tableta Logest zapoceti sa Suprefact sprej3x2 unos/dan. Tablete prekinuti nakon dva dana od pocetka spreja i cekati menstruaciju...

E sad, meni je petak bio 15 dan uzimanja Logesta, i uzela sam tbl danas, a nisam sigurna jel treba ipak sutra bit zadnja.
Ili je ova danas zadnja

Zbunjena sam vise od svih tih protokola, ne vjerujem vise sama sebi jel sam ja to dobro shvatila... :Smile:

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Drage moje zenice da vas pitam nesto.. gdje su brze gotovi nalazi hormona koje moram vaditi 2-5 dana ciklusa, Petrova ili VV?

----------


## tihaa

VV

----------


## Tigo

Cao drage dame! meni su kao sto sam vec napomenula ranije uradili u prosli ponedeljak implantaciju ali od petka uvece imam bolove u stomaku!! Svakih malo trcim do kupatila i proveravam da nisam dobila! Sva sam u strahu od neuspeha pa ne znam jel neko imao slicna iskustva!! Hvala unapred! cmok

----------


## žužy

Tigo,pretpostavljam da misliš transfer ne implantaciju?
Bolovi su eto normalni,bili oni kao pms ili neki pritisak,nadutost...baš kao što je normalno i ne imati nikakve simptome. Sve je to tako...može biti uspješno i na jedan i na drugi način.
Pokušaj nečim skratiti dane...bilo čim. Znam da su dugi  :Love: 
Kad planiraš testić ili betu?

----------


## Lagunas

Žužy, gledam u tvoj FF, i vidim da si prestala mjeriti temp kad je bila na 36.6. A evo te, trudna! Baš zbog tog razloga sam i ja uvjerena da nije uspjelo i prestala sam mjeriti. Upravo si mi donijela dašak pozitive da možda i nije sve izgubljeno. 
Vidiš,  ti pomažes i bez da išta napišeš  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Joj e,taj ciklus u ovom zadnjem postupku je bio jedan od rijetkih u tri godine kako nisam skroz mjerila bazalnu. Zbilja sam bila orna po tom pitanju,pogotovo sam voljela znati kako reagiram pod stimulacijom,utrićima..svašta čovjek sazna. I eto.  Pogledaj grafić u potpisu ljubilice,pa vidi i njezinu relativno nisku temp. u dobitnom postupku. Ima tih primjera.
Kolika je tvoja bazalna sad?
Šaljem pumo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## Grickavjestica

Cure pomoc...nezz sta se dogada danas sam bila na UZ i dr nije nista uspio vidjet.vidio je da van maternice isto tak nist nema sto je dobro,ponovila betu i ono sok ß 246 skroz se malo pomaknula unazad 7 dana kad je bila 130.tek u pon idem ponovno vaditi. Vec sam luda od ovog. Dr kaze da bi se 5 tj vec trebalo nesto vidjeti i da mozd bude spontani. Stvarno sam vec luda. Dali ima netko slicno iskustvo?

----------


## Lagunas

Moja temp tokom dana je baš onak prava, uvijek preko 37. Jedino nisam ujutro po dizanju mjerila...to su šokovi. 
Grickavjestica,   jako mi je žao što prolaziš i kroz ovakve muke, kao da nije sve ono prije dovoljno  :Sad:  
Želim ti da budeš jaka!

----------


## željkica

Ja sam upravo prošla isto Šta i ti, beta je od početka bila mala Al je pravilno rasla , i kad sam došla na uzv ništa se nije vidilo ponovila sam betu i počela je lagano padati, sreća u nesreći je da sam sama prokrvarila pa nisam morala na kiretazu. Danas sam bila na uzv i sve je oko u 12 mj krećem sve ispočetka. Dobro ti je Šta se nista ne vidi ni van maternice, moraš bit svjesna da to neće dobro završiti kao Šta ti je o dr već rekao bi se nešto trebalo vidit, žao mi je jako znam kako ti i nadam se da ćeš sama prokrvarit.

----------


## vatra86

Cure... Nisam bas azurna.. Citala sam odnazad.. 
Ugl tuznicama sa negativnim betama saljem :hug:
A cekalicama i onima u postupku puuuuuno srece!!!

Ja krecem po prvi put u dugi protokol od petka, ovaj se put nadam pozitivnon ishodu...

----------


## laura33

*gricka vještice* - zao mi je, nadam se da ćeš bar ponedjeljak znat definitivno o čemu se radi jer ova neizvjesnost je najgora od svega.

*Vatra* - i ja sam u dugom protokolu po prvi puta, s obzirom da sam navikla na kratke ovo mi je fakat naporno.
Kakav protokol imaš?
Ja sam pila Logest  15 dana, pa nastavila sa Suprefact sprejem i sad čekam početak ciklusa i 2 dana uzv i pocinjem sa Gonalima.

----------


## Tigo

Hvala Zuzy,pa beta mi je planirana 2.11. ali do tad sa zivcima ko ziv ko mrtav! Mozda bi mogla ranije uraditi? Ni sama vise ne znam!  :Sad:

----------


## vatra86

Ja sam na Decapeptylu pa Gonali, do sad sam i ja bila u kratkim dva puta ovo mi je treci stimulirani.. Kazes naporno.. A ja se bas veselim probati nesto drugo.. Zato se i nadam.
Gdje se lijecis Laura33?

----------


## miuta821

> Drage moje zenice da vas pitam nesto.. gdje su brze gotovi nalazi hormona koje moram vaditi 2-5 dana ciklusa, Petrova ili VV?


Ja isto mislim da na vv.kad krenes i gde?sretno do neba

----------


## laura33

Ma i ja sam se veselila, al se odužilo nekako. Ali izgleda da će krenuti menga sad u toj pauzi nakon Logesta pa onda petak uzv, pa onda kreće ono pravo.  :Smile: 
Meni je ovo četvrti postupak, iskreno malo sam se umorila od njih općenito, ovo mi je 4 od 2 mjeseca ove godine...a imali smo loše rezultate pa se malo i bojim.
Tri puta dosad  Betaplus, a sad ovaj postupak je kod dr. Radončića.
Veseli me jedino što mi postupak vodi on, dr je stvarno super!

Uglavnom, nadajmo se da će nam jednoj i drugoj ovaj protokol donijetu sreću. Držim  :fige:  za obje!  :Wink:

----------


## tanatana

Danas sam napravila test i negativan je  :Sad:  Danas mi je 13dno i test je onaj osjetljivi 10mIU/ml.
Nastavljam s utrićima do bete u ponedjeljak, a onda u prirodni postupak slijedeći ciklus.

----------


## sara79

> Danas sam napravila test i negativan je  Danas mi je 13dno i test je onaj osjetljivi 10mIU/ml.
> Nastavljam s utrićima do bete u ponedjeljak, a onda u prirodni postupak slijedeći ciklus.


Draga tanatana sve sam ti napisala.
Nasa forumasica mona22 je tek na 15 dno imala plusic....
Tak da to jos nije gotovo  :Kiss:  
Vibram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ablica

Evo da vam se i ja priključim. Dana 23.10. mi je izvršen FET transfer (naš prvi) dvije blastociste.Betu bi trebala vaditi 02.11., s tim da već dva, tri zadnja dana osjećam bolove slične menstruacijskim, pa me to obeshrabrilo. Ali ništa nije izgublljeno do bete, tako da se i dalje nadam  :Smile: 
Svim čekalicama želim ogromne bete  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Tigo,kolko dana su bili stari vračeni embriji?
Mislim da možeš pišnuti testić kojih 10-tak dana nakon transfera..sutra npr.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

tanatana,žao mi je  :Love: 
Možda te beta iznenadi,tko zna.

----------


## tanatana

sara, imaš odgovor  :Smile: 

žužy, hvala ti

----------


## Tigo

Tri dana su mi bili stari ali nesto citam kako je i sa vadjenjem krvi i betama sve nesigurno a tek kako ce onda da testom iz apoteke!!! Uhhh!!!                       
Tanana! Jos nista nije izgubljeno!! Ne daj se! Cmok

----------


## bubicazubica

:grouphug: 
sunčani pozdrav drage moje cure!
nije me dugo bilo,ali to ne znači da vas nisam povremeno čitala,veselila se zajedno s vama i lijepim vijestima,ali i plakala s tužnicama.
Od jučer čuvam jednu malu savršenu 8staničnu mrvu,kako kaže teta bilogica.
Sama stimulacija bila je kao i prošli put,ono nećemo eksperimentirati(ali bilo bi bolje da jesmo),rezultat je bio katastrofa,čak sam mislila odustati od postupka,ali ajde povuci potegni,pojačaj-rezultat jedva dva obećavajuća fol.(ukupno ispunktirano 4),dvije js,i na kraju jedna oplođena,i nju čuvam.
Pozdravljam ovim putem dvije cure koje su jučer bile sa mnom na transferu,vibram za njihove mrve!!
Curama koje su u postupcima,čekalicama i svima ostalima :fige:  za sve što im treba!

----------


## vojvodjanka

> sunčani pozdrav drage moje cure!
> nije me dugo bilo,ali to ne znači da vas nisam povremeno čitala,veselila se zajedno s vama i lijepim vijestima,ali i plakala s tužnicama.
> Od jučer čuvam jednu malu savršenu 8staničnu mrvu,kako kaže teta bilogica.
> Sama stimulacija bila je kao i prošli put,ono nećemo eksperimentirati(ali bilo bi bolje da jesmo),rezultat je bio katastrofa,čak sam mislila odustati od postupka,ali ajde povuci potegni,pojačaj-rezultat jedva dva obećavajuća fol.(ukupno ispunktirano 4),dvije js,i na kraju jedna oplođena,i nju čuvam.
> Pozdravljam ovim putem dvije cure koje su jučer bile sa mnom na transferu,vibram za njihove mrve!!
> Curama koje su u postupcima,čekalicama i svima ostalima za sve što im treba!


Držim palčeve da si dobila zlatno jaje na čuvanje ☺. 
Moja stimulacija je isto dala manji broj js i embriona (ovog puta 2, prošli put 6), pa se nadam da je kvalitet ovog puta pobediti kvantitet

----------


## norma jeane

pozdrav! da se i ja malo uključim. pratim vas već jaaaako dugo ali nikako da se odvažim javiti. vaše priče su mi velika podrška i puno znače kada se čovjek susretne sa tim cijelim mpo svijetom. puno ljudi iz naše okoline želi pomoći i razumjeti...ali na žalost nikada ne razumiju i ne shvaćaju do kraja naše strahove i dvojbe. zato smo same sebi najbolji oslonac i podrška. ugl, ja sam u 2-gom prirodnjaku IVF, folikometrije za sada super napreduju, malo sporije ali napreduju. jučer sam bila 10-ti dan ciklusa nakon terapije 3*1 klomifenima i imam po 4-5 folikula na svakom jajniku veličine u prosjeku 10 mm. koliko čitam vaše postove sve ste do sada dobivale na toliki broj još nešto od terapije, a meni nisu ništa dali, pa me sad lovi panika da možda nisu premali, da neće biti ništa od postupka...

----------


## laura33

Jeste se vi pikale lijekovima u trbuh ili u ruku?
Ja sam se dosad stalno u trbuh, ali sad sam mislila malo u nadlaktice, mislim da ima malo manje masnog tkiva nego na trbuhu.. :D
U uputstvima gonala piše da ide subcutano, onda valjda može ruka?!

----------


## žužy

laura33,može i trbuh i ruka. Po meni,u trbuh najmanje osjetiš,baš zbog više špekeca...ta mini iglica klizne ko u maslac. Ti probaj kaj želiš pa lako odabereš za dalje.

----------


## laura33

Hvala na odgovoru.
Probala sam se maloprije piknut u nadlakticu, al mi je malo lijeka iscurilo nKon izvlacenja igle, poludila sam, nemam pojma kako, definitivno se vracam trbuhu.

----------


## žužy

Aj izbroji do deset prije izvlačenja igle, možda pomogne.

----------


## vatra86

*Tanatana*  :Love: 

*Bubicazubica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za malu mrvicu da se uhvati i nepusta

*Laura33* danas mi je prvi dan Decapeptyla, stara moja, kad sam ja vidila da toga ima podosta, a ja ni š od špekeca na trbuhu, zamolila kolegicu da mi da u guzu subkutano, i sad cu se stalno tamo bosti jer nis ne boli, a ni peče, bitno da je subkutano, barem ja kao med.djelatnik tako mislim...  :Smile:

----------


## laura33

*Vatra 86*- ajme meni, ja i ti smo onda krajnosti, tebi fali, s ja imam viska... :Smile: 
Ma decapeptil pece jel, tak sam nesto citala..zato sam ja radje izabrala Suprefact sprej.
Joj neznam za guzu, znam da sc injekcije idu samo nadlaktica, bedro i trbuh.
Provjeri za svaki slucaj s dr.

----------


## vatra86

Pa pece u trbuh, i heparin me je vise pekao u trbuh, zato sam izabrala spekec na guzi i bas puuuno manje pece.. Mislim da je svejedno di se daje subkutan...ma necu s nikim provjeravati...to je moj protokol!!  :Laughing:

----------


## laura33

Ma imas pravo, pod kozu je pod kozu i bok, zato se ja vracam trbuhu pa kako bilo. Mene Gonali uopce nisu pekli tamo jedino Cetritide malo je, al prezivi se.
Ovo u ruku mi se ne svidja.  :Smile:

----------


## NinaDrv

Bok cure, 26.10. mi je vraćena 3-dnevna 8-stanična mrvica, betu vadim tek 10.11.
Imam problema sa spavanjem, vjerojatno od nervoze, a i malo od mjeseca. 
Smijem li povremeno popiti Normabel od 5 mg prije spavanja da se normalno naspavam koju noć?

----------


## laura33

Naravno da mozes.
Mislim da je gore da si pod stresom od iscekivanja i nespavanja
Normabel se uostalom i smije u trudnoci!  :Smile: 

Sretno i drzim  :fige:  za plusic!  :Smile:

----------


## Zima77

Savjetuj se sa  svojim doktorom

----------


## Inesz

> Savjetuj se sa  svojim doktorom


Veliki potpis.

Primjenu diazepama (normabel) u trudnoći , FDA označava kategorijom D.
Kategorija D znači da postoji opasnost za ljudski plod.

Da sam trudna, oko upotrebe normabela, savjet bih potražila od liječnika specijalista farmakologa jer naši ginekolozi olako trudnicama prepisuju ovaj lijek.

----------


## žužy

Slažem se...pogotovo oko 5 mg.
Savjetuj se sa svojim doktorom,sve smo individualne.

----------


## laura33

Normabel se vrlo cesto propisuje trudnicama u prvom redu kao miorelaksans.
Mislim da se sigurno nebi tako siroko propisivao da su utvrdjene neke stetnosti.
Al doktor je naravno taj koji ordinira i koji ce odvagnuti  stetnosti i korist nekog lijeka.

----------


## NinaDrv

Ok, pitat ću svojeg doktora  :Smile:

----------


## vojvodjanka

Drage moje, meni je divno jutro svanulo. Pojavio mi se plusić na testu (druga linija tanka, ali vrlo vidljiva). Danas je 8.dan od transfera, 10.dan od punkcije. Beta tek u sredu, tako da pokušavam ne radovati se prerano, ali ne ide

----------


## Lagunas

Super vojvodjanka!   Uživaj u tom osjećaju!  Za sve loše ćemo kad bude stvarno loše.  Dotada budi sretna. I ja sam sretna  :Smile:

----------


## Katjuša

Vojvodjanka cestitam na drugoj crtici  :Smile:  
Lagunas jel' i ti to imas neke lijepe vijesti? 

Sent from my JY-S3 using Tapatalk

----------


## žužy

> Drage moje, meni je divno jutro svanulo. Pojavio mi se plusić na testu (druga linija tanka, ali vrlo vidljiva). Danas je 8.dan od transfera, 10.dan od punkcije. Beta tek u sredu, tako da pokušavam ne radovati se prerano, ali ne ide


 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  super draga!
Crtica je sigurno savršena za taj dpo,sretno dalje!

----------


## tanatana

Čestitam  :Smile:  sretno dalje!

----------


## norma jeane

pozdrav! pratim vas već dugo ali tek sad se priključujem. Trenutno sam u drugom prirodnom IVF (samo Klomifen) i od 10-ak folikula koje smo pratili samo se jedan pokazao kao vodeći i narastao dovoljno za štopericu. bila sam jako razočarana jer sam zadnji put na manjoj terapiji imala puno bolji rezultat. znam da su i ovak šanse male...a s tim jednim skoro pa nikakve. jučer sam cijeli dan imala grčeve, i navečer primila štopericu, a danas više ništa ne osjetim. i to me straši jer se sad bojim da nije puknuo. da li je tko imao takvo iskustvo da se dan prije punkcije nije ništa osjetilo a ipak je bio drugi dan folikul tu? prošli put sam  i nakon štoperice imala dosta jake grčeve

----------


## Lagunas

Odlučila sam da budem sretna bez obzira. Kao što napisah, za suze imam vremena i poslije. Utorak je moj dan. Do tada ću se ponašati da je to to.  :Smile:

----------


## Tigo

Ajde da i ja javim! Juce nisam mogla vise izdrzati i kupila sam test!! za ne poverovati dve crtice i muz i ja smo plakali kao deca!! Sutra mi je normalno da vadim betu pa cu videti sta kaze nalaz krvi!!! 

Vojvodjanka-samo napred i super za dve crticeee  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

Tigo,čestitam! :Very Happy: 

Lagunas,evo još malko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za utorak!

----------


## laura33

*Vojvodjanka, Tigo*  - cestitke na *+*, prekrasno je procitati takve vjesti na ovim stranicama!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## iva777

Vojvodjanka i Tigo - super za plusice ! Cure cestitam od srca !! ☺ ❤

----------


## Medeja

Joj, koliko plusića!!!  :Smile: 
Neka se mišeki stisnu kod vas i betice neka budu ogromne.  :Heart:

----------


## vojvodjanka

Hvala, cure! Držim fige kako svojoj tako i svim ostalim mrvicama!

----------


## s_iva

Čestitam na plusićima!

----------


## Tigo

Cekalice moje! Beta je danas 730!! Prosto ne mogu da verujem da je to to, posto sam pitala danas ginekologa jel sam sad zvanicno tridna? Na cega mi je on odgovorio kod vas se nikad ne zna! Tako da sam ja drage moje betu oplakala! Sledecu kontrolu mi je zakazao za sledeci ponedeljak! Svima vama koje cekate ove nedelje betu neka bude do neba! Ljubac od Tigo

----------


## žužy

Tigo,beta je savršena :Very Happy:  
Sad laganini dalje.

----------


## Tigo

Hvala , trudicu se koliko mi to budu nervi i okolna situacija dozvoljavali!! Ali mene muce jos neke stvari , prva je zasto mi nisu zakazali vadjenje bete za dva dana kao i svima vama koliko vidim vec za nedelju dana? Druga stvar je ta sto me jos uvek boli stomak !! Hvala i ljubim mnogo!

----------


## Tigo

Hvala mila zuzy! Van sebe sam u svakom smislu

----------


## tanatana

Evo, samo da potvrdim što smo već znali. Beta 0.4.

----------


## iva777

> Evo, samo da potvrdim što smo već znali. Beta 0.4.


Zao mi je tanatana

----------


## žužy

Tigo,to si vadila betu u mpo klinici ili te tvoj gin poslao?
I moj ex ginić je imal tu praxu da vadim betu s razmakom od po tjedan dana.
Dok sam išla po mpo dr,vadila sam ju svaki drugi.
A bolovi su normalni,bit će još svakakvih boluckanja,stezanja,rastezanja,mučnina... :Smile: 

tanatana,jako mi je žao..drži se.  :grouphug:

----------


## norma jeane

da prijavim...nakon 10-ak potencijalnih folikula samo jedan se pokazao kao vodeći a ostali se prestali razvijati ,na kraju sam se prestrašila pred kraj i ipak odlučila za inseminaciju da ne riskiram sa tim samo jednim folikulom. tako da ne polažem puno nade u ovaj ciklus...

tanatana...baš mi je jako žao  :grouphug: 

tigo-čestitam i probaj se opustiti ...biti će sve uredu

----------


## Lagunas

Hej cure drage,
Danas sam umirala jedno 10tak puta...sinoć  dok sam čekala da zaspim, dok sam se vozila prema bolnici, dok sam čekala u redu, dok sam čekala nalaz....
Broj koji mi je izbacio more suza, od olakšanja je 399.2
Tek dolazim k sebi i osjećam se tako lagano.. Sad hrabro naprijed! 
Nakon 11 godina braka prve sretne vijesti  :Smile:  

Tanatana budi i ti hrabra jer sunce mora svanuti, kad tad! Naše bebe neće da dođu kad to mi želimo,  već kad one to odluče.

----------


## iva777

> Hej cure drage,
> Danas sam umirala jedno 10tak puta...sinoć  dok sam čekala da zaspim, dok sam se vozila prema bolnici, dok sam čekala u redu, dok sam čekala nalaz....
> Broj koji mi je izbacio more suza, od olakšanja je 399.2
> Tek dolazim k sebi i osjećam se tako lagano.. Sad hrabro naprijed! 
> Nakon 11 godina braka prve sretne vijesti  
> 
> Tanatana budi i ti hrabra jer sunce mora svanuti, kad tad! Naše bebe neće da dođu kad to mi želimo,  već kad one to odluče.


Lagunas prekrasno jako sam sretna  zbog tebe!! Ovakve vijesti zaista ulijevaju nadu svima nama!! Cestitam

----------


## vatra86

Tigo i Lagunas cestitke od srca!!!
Neka bude skolski do kraja!!

Vojodjanka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu

Norma jeane kako je prosla punkcija?
Nadam se da je js jedna ali vrijedna

----------


## Zima77

Cestitam curke.na dobrim betama,moja beta je8040 uzv je u subotu svima zelimo dosadnu i skolsku trudnocu

----------


## vojvodjanka

Divno, Lagunas! Celo jutro čekam vesti od tebe! Ja sam danas ponovila test, sad je druga jednako tamna kao i kontrolna, pa to uzimam za dobar znak. Betu vadim sutra ujutru i dobiću rezultat popodne. Ono što me sad brine je kako da nađem način da je ponovim da bih videla rast. Ovde to nije praksa, bolnica u koju sam išla na VTO smatra da je to nepotrebno, a moj izabrani lekar odbija da mi da uput za laboratoriju. Jedina mogućnost mi je da odem u privatnu bolnicu, platim sat kod ginekologa i nadam se da će mi on dati uput.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ma veselite se svojim betama i pustite tuđe glupe komentare...budite vesele da bemboliniji odmah osjete kako je mama vesela....  :Kiss:  svima od jedne takve  :Smile:

----------


## Leon@

čestitke svima na + !!!  :Smile: 

tanatana,  :Sad:  žao mi je! 

Vojvodjanka, a zašto bi vadila betu opet? Ne možeš ništa promjeniti i da se dupla i da se ne dupla... ja sam ju samo jednom izvadila i sad čekam prvi pregled. Tako svejedno dal me razočaranje čeka sada, ili za tjedan dana, ili za mjesec-dva... Dapače, čestim vađenjem bete si samo nabijaš dodatni stres - dal se dovoljno povećala, i slično.
Trudna jesi, a dalje je sve lutrija.. uživaj dok traje, a držim fige da traje 9 mj.  :Wink:

----------


## vojvodjanka

> Vojvodjanka, a zašto bi vadila betu opet? Ne možeš ništa promjeniti i da se dupla i da se ne dupla... ja sam ju samo jednom izvadila i sad čekam prvi pregled. Tako svejedno dal me razočaranje čeka sada, ili za tjedan dana, ili za mjesec-dva... Dapače, čestim vađenjem bete si samo nabijaš dodatni stres - dal se dovoljno povećala, i slično.
> Trudna jesi, a dalje je sve lutrija.. uživaj dok traje, a držim fige da traje 9 mj.


Ne želim da pogrevam nadu ako se u startu vidi da od toga nema ništa. Tako mi je npr. prošli put kad sam zatrudnela beta bila 63 i sestra iz bolnice koja mi je javila je rekla da nema potrebe za ponavljanjem i da samo u 7.-8.nedelji odem kod ginekologa da bi video da li ima srčane akcije i da li je blizanacka trudnoća. Ali ja control-freak kakva jesam ipak sam proverila jer sam dolazila u naše krajeve pa sam mogla to u privatnoj laboratoriji bez uputa (što je ovde nemoguće). Bila je 20 pet dana posle prvog rezultata, posle tri dana je pala na 1, dakle ništa. I onda sam dobila zeleno svetlo da prekinem sa progesteronom i prokrvarila. A zamišljam situaciju da nisam to uradila! Išla bih okolo još mesec dana uverena da sam trudna i onda bih na tom UZ-U umesto da čujem srce koje kuca, čula da ploda nema. Mislim da bi mi to bilo mnogo gore nego ovako. A da ne spominjem to što bih se nepotrebno punila progesteronom od kog imam ne baš prijatne sporedne efekte. Eto, zato mislim da bi me dokaz o finom dupliranju bete bar malo umirio.

----------


## žužy

vojvodjanka,baš sam te htjela pitati dal postoji opcija da u privatnom labu izvadiš betu za dva dana.
Ja skroz podržavam kontroliranje bete i pračenje rasta,prvenstveno zbog svoje povijesti. Tak da razmem i tebe da želiš.
 :fige:  da odma sad u startu brojka bude odlična i da smisliš nešto za dalje.

Lagunas,jako sam sretna zbog tebe! :Very Happy:

----------


## vojvodjanka

> vojvodjanka,baš sam te htjela pitati dal postoji opcija da u privatnom labu izvadiš betu za dva dana.
> Ja skroz podržavam kontroliranje bete i pračenje rasta,prvenstveno zbog svoje povijesti. Tak da razmem i tebe da želiš.
>  da odma sad u startu brojka bude odlična i da smisliš nešto za dalje.
> 
> Lagunas,jako sam sretna zbog tebe!


Ma nema, nešto skroz meni nerazumljivo. Bukvalno nijednu analizu ne možeš uraditi na svoju ruku. Ovde je čak predviđeno i da se na prvi UZ ide u 18. nedelji trudnoće, doduše to se bar može uraditi privatno o svom trošku, a kad je VTO u pitanju ide se u 7-8.nedelji i to je jedina poseta ginekologu u trudnoći, ostale kontrole se obavljaju kod babice ili lekara opšte prakse. Tako je kako je i sad samo ostaje tražiti "rupe" u sistemu. ☺.
I ja se nadam da će beta sutra biti takva da će me sama po sebi umiriti.
Hvala mnogo za podršku, znate i same koliko znači!  ❤

----------


## Lagunas

Hvala na čestitkama! !
Vojvodjanka, i ja se nadam da će to biti brojka od koje ćeš pasti na guzicu! Iako već sumnjam upravo na takav scenarij pošto kažeš da je test tako taman.  Držim  :fige:  da je tako pa da ne trebaš, bar odmah, drugo vađenje. Iako mi je  nevjerojatno čitati da ne rade priv lab bez uputnice...

----------


## vojvodjanka

> Hvala na čestitkama! !
> Vojvodjanka, i ja se nadam da će to biti brojka od koje ćeš pasti na guzicu! Iako već sumnjam upravo na takav scenarij pošto kažeš da je test tako taman.  Držim  da je tako pa da ne trebaš, bar odmah, drugo vađenje. Iako mi je  nevjerojatno čitati da ne rade priv lab bez uputnice...


Eto, smatraju da bi onda svako mogao da se "igra doktora" i radi analize bez potrebe.

----------


## Snekica

vojvodjanka sretno na stotu!!!

----------


## Tigo

Vojvodjanka,mislim na tebe danas!! :Saint: 
Lagunas-BRAVOOOOOO!!
Tanana ,nemoj se predavati,odboluj kao sto dolikuje i napred u nove pobede  :utezi:

----------


## Lagunas

Vojvodjanka,   ma ja ZNAM da ćeš nam danas javiti super brojku! Vidjet ćeš  :Wink:

----------


## vojvodjanka

Cure, hvala za pozitivnu energiju koju mi šaljete!  Počinjem da upada u paniku i ludilo jer me stomak boli, a danas se pojavilo i malo svetlobraon obojenog ostatka vaginalete (znam da će svi reći da je to normalno za ranu trudnoću, ali isto tako znam da ćete me razumeti zašto panicim ). Od jutros pokušavam da izračunam koliku betu mogu da očekujem, tj.kod koje cifre bi trebalo da se zabrinem. I ne uspevam da izračunam

----------


## žužy

vojvodjanka,koji ti je dan posle oplodnje?

----------


## vojvodjanka

Ne znam gde mi nestade ostatak posta. Danas mi je 14 dpo, a prvi Clearblue test (osetljiv na 25mIU/mL) sam imala na 11 dpo. Pa sam ja računala da bi danas trebalo da bude između 50 i 100 ako se pravilno dupla. Opet, znam da je koncentracija u krvi veća nego u urinu. Ma skroz sam se sludela sa tim brojevima!

----------


## Joss

Lagunas čestitam- baš mi je drago.
Vojvodjanka također i tebi !

----------


## vojvodjanka

Beta 74. Ne mogu da kažem da mi je otklonila brige, iako sestra s kojom sam razgovarala kaže da nema razloga da brinem sa takvim rezultatom. Uspela sam dobiti uput za još jednu proveru bete sledećeg utorka.

----------


## Lagunas

Vojvodjanka Čestitam! !! Sad malo odahni, molim te. Ja sam 15dpo imala broj od 77. Miimamo rružnu naviku da se uspoređujemo sa drugima i pri tome zaboravljamo koliko je svaka osoba priča za sebe. 
Ti jesi trudna i uživaj koliko možeš. Ja se svaki dan molim i molit ću se i za ovu mrvu. Ljubim i grlim!

----------


## vojvodjanka

> Vojvodjanka Čestitam! !! Sad malo odahni, molim te. Ja sam 15dpo imala broj od 77. Miimamo rružnu naviku da se uspoređujemo sa drugima i pri tome zaboravljamo koliko je svaka osoba priča za sebe. 
> Ti jesi trudna i uživaj koliko možeš. Ja se svaki dan molim i molit ću se i za ovu mrvu. Ljubim i grlim!


U pravu si, a internet me izludi. Moraću da se smirim malo i uživam u činjenici da sam trudna ☺. To opet tako nestvarno zvuči!

----------


## žužy

Ma to je to! Čestitam na betici,sad neka fino raste da možeš malko odahnuti :Kiss:

----------


## Lagunas

Znam draga, meni je nesrvarno i danas...nekome tko se dugo bori sa neplodnosti i usput ima ružna iskustva sa testovima, betama i sl još je teže vjerovati. To je već ubjedivanje samog sebe, cijeli dan, da je sve u redu i da će biti sve u redu. Sad samo hrabro, polako i molim, osmjeh na lice!

----------


## iva777

Cestitan vojvodjanka sad uzivaj trudnice!!bravo !!!  :Smile: )))))

----------


## iva777

Danas 3dan vracene 2 lijepe mrvice - 2 osmerostsnicna! Nazalost nema smrzlica jer je suprugov spermiogram ovaj put bio los pa nisu ni mogli oploditi ( od 12js 6 je bilio zrelo) beta 17.11. Preporuka doktorice - strogo mirovanje- lagani je hiper

----------


## Lagunas

Iva777 Sretno od srca! !!!

Da li ste čule za ovu tvrdnju?? Imamo li kakvih dokaza ?  :Smile: 

10. hCG nivoi su veći kod žena koje nose ženski fetus u odnosu na žene koje nose muški fetus, pa je moguće da test na trudnoću postane pozitivan kasnije kod žena koje nose muški fetus.

----------


## Lagunas

http://www.planetazdravlja.com/nivo-hcg-a-u-trudnoci/

Izvor...

----------


## žužy

Lagunas,nosim dečeca a poz. test sam imala od 9. dpo.  :Smile:

----------


## eryngium

Čestitam na plusićima i lijepim betama!

Meni je test bio jedva pozitivan na 11dno. Al ono, jedva! Uz dobru rasvjetu i pravilno pogođen kut se nazirala druga crtica. I pišulinac je.

----------


## darmar

Pozdrav svima,evo i mene nakon kraćeg izbivanja, mi smo sada 21+4 tt,i imamo u pupi jednog razigranog dječačića  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 
čestitam svima s pozitivnim betama, bravo  cure, mislite samo pozitivno  :Smile: , Lagunas tebi posebno čestitam jer sam i ja betu pozitivnu prvi put vidjela nakon 11 g. 
tužnicama veliki zagrljaj i ne odustajte, neka vam moj potpis bude vjetar u leđa da idete do cilja,
čekalicama mnogo strpljenja i svima sretnooooo~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Lagunas

Znači ta tvrdnja može lako pasti u vodu  :Smile:  a mm bi tako jako volio curicu  :Wink:   ma samo da su zdrava djeca. I lijepa na mamu! Hehe. Malo maštam sad..
Darmar hvala. I isto godište smo. Tvoj potpis je kudikamo duži itteži od moje borbe. Samo zamišljam koliko je snage i hrabrosti bilo potrebno za svaki pad da bi u sebi rekla da nema predaje...Kao i kod Žuzi.  Cure vi zaslužujete svu sreću!

----------


## darmar

Lagunas, svaki pad, svaka suza bili su vrijedni ovog lupkanja po čitav dan, ne mogu ni zamisliti kako će tek biti kada konačno naš dječačič dođe na svijet  :Smile: 
sretnooo svima i nema odustajanja !!!

----------


## Zima77

Pomoc po javio mi se smedi  iscjedak malo sam u panici

----------


## Mury

Darmar  :Heart:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## malenna88

Pozdrav svima. Ja ponovo u postupku, sutra cu znati kad je punkcija. Treca sreca ..

----------


## Ginger

> Pomoc po javio mi se smedi  iscjedak malo sam u panici


Lezi, miruj, uzimaj terapiju i sutra se javi svom lijecniku
Smedje znaci da je stara krv i ne mora nista znaciti

----------


## Inesz

cure, sretno svima!~~~~~~

molim vas, pratite malo i ovu temu:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/88605-%...83#post2818783

----------


## Lajka

> Smedje znaci da je stara krv i ne mora nista znaciti


Molim te,objasni mi ovo. Počela mi je ići takva krv, a bila sam pročitala baš to što kažeš,da je to stara krv. Sad, netko kaže da kod implatacije ne može biti takva krv, pa otkud to? I kako da ništa na znači? Kad sam to vidjela sve lađe su mi potonule,jer ,kao ,to nije dobro...
Stvarno ne znam, i nemam koga pitati??
Spomenula sam doktoru ,i on je odmah odmahnuo rukom u stilu "ništa od trudnoće",a opet tu čitam da je puno žena krvarilo...  U mojem slučaju ni nije bilo ništa,ali zanima me za ubuduće?

----------


## Ginger

Pa smedje znaci da nije frisko krvarenje, da se ono dogodilo ranije, a sada izlazi oksidirana krv
Kako mislis odmahnuo rukom da od trudnoce nista?
U dvije trudnoce sam oooobilno visekratno krvarila svijetlocrvenu krv (u jednoj je zapravo bila cijela menstruacija) i jos nakon toga smedje tjednima
Ovo smedje su hematomi pomalo curkali i cistili se
Iz te dvije trudnoce sam u terminu rodila dvije zdrave, lijepe i  bistre djevojcice
Tako da ne kuzim to odmahivanje rukom
Da, cesto krvarenje i zavrsi losim ishodom, ali ne i obavezno tako

----------


## iva777

> Molim te,objasni mi ovo. Počela mi je ići takva krv, a bila sam pročitala baš to što kažeš,da je to stara krv. Sad, netko kaže da kod implatacije ne može biti takva krv, pa otkud to? I kako da ništa na znači? Kad sam to vidjela sve lađe su mi potonule,jer ,kao ,to nije dobro...
> Stvarno ne znam, i nemam koga pitati??
> Spomenula sam doktoru ,i on je odmah odmahnuo rukom u stilu "ništa od trudnoće",a opet tu čitam da je puno žena krvarilo...  U mojem slučaju ni nije bilo ništa,ali zanima me za ubuduće?


Ne mogu vjerovati da to je doktor sako odmahnuo rukom ?! Tvoj mpo ili opce prakse? Drzim fige da je sve ok. Pokusaj se opustiti i potrazi drugo misljenje , pitaj doktora da ti objasni ...koji ti je dan transfera?

----------


## Lajka

Ma, kod mene je vec gotovo sve za ovaj put, i da, mpo doktor.
Cim sam spomenula krv...,a javila sam se odmah cim je to krenulo.
Kazem-ne znam, a vidim ovdje,odn citam da puno zena krvari pa na kraju bude ipak uspjesno. Ali, primijetila bih i sama razliku izmedu implatacijske i te smede krvi. Svaki put do sad mi je krenula takva tamnosmeda krv, i pritom mi se odmah svijet srusio. Pa me sad i zanima ,u slucaju trudnoce je li ikom dogodila takva krv?
Ja sam tu krv primjetila 8.dan, a bas je onako jako krenulo 13-14 dan.
Uopce nisam pametna za ubuduce?

----------


## id20

cure, i ja imam pitanje.. pila sam yasmin (da ne bi nagađali kad će početi ciklus jer se to nikada ne zna) prošli mjesec, u ponedjeljak zadnja tableta.. jučer kao počelo neko krvarenje, ali sve je to ništa, i danas se tako nastavlja, uopće nije prava menstruacija.. trebam početi s hormonima, ne znam uopće što bi uzela kao prvi dan??! pričekat ću još do popodne, možda krene, ako ne, ne znam, morat ću zvati liječnika.. u utorak sam bila na uzv, dobila puregon i sad čekam.. i prošli postupak sam pila, ali nije mi bilo ovako.. što vi mislite? jel koja ima iskustva? koji dan bi trebala doći mjesečnica nakon zadnje tablete??

----------


## laura33

To ti je individualno.
Ja sam dobila mengu 4 dan nakon zadnje tablete, a isto je dva dana prije bio prisutan spotting samo. Tak da prvi dan sam racunala bas pojavu prave menstruacije.
I tek tad sam zapocela sa hormonima.

Meni je na protololu stimulacije pisalo da se menstruacija nakon prekida tableta moze ocekivati izmedju 5-7 dana najcesce, ali i koji dan ranije ili kasnije te da je sve to ocekivano i normalno!

U svakom slucaju, konzultiraj i svog doktora!

----------


## id20

laura33, hvala puno!! luda sam više.. svakako ću ga nazvati jer uopće ne znam kako postupati.. meni je rekao doktor 2.,3. ili 4. dan od zadnje tablete..

----------


## Tigo

Ej mile moje cekalice i docekalice!! Imam jedno pitanje,postoje li izricite naredbe sta bi trebalo da radimo a sta ne u prvom tromesecju! Meni je npr lekar rekao da treba normalno da se ponasam a onda na drugoj strani cujem da zena nije cucala tri meseca niti je ama bas nista radila! ZBUNJENA SAM!

----------


## žužy

A čuj Tigo...savjeta sa strane uvijek bude. Slušaj doktora,ako se ti osječaš dobro,ponašaj se normalno. Nemoj jedino vuč teške stvari. Najbitnije,slušaj svoje tijelo...kad se umoriš,odmori. Radi onako kako ti paše.

----------


## Tigo

Hvala Zuzy,ma znas i sama kako je kad slusas svakakva iskustva! Meni je npr danas stvarno dosadilo da budem besposlen pop pa sam resila da pokosim travu,stim sto nisam ja tu kosilicu nosila nek sam je samo gurala i onda mi se javila griza savesti!! To je za poludeti kako mi sada mozak radi i vaga (da li uraditi ili ne) ali ne mogu stvarno da budem besposlena,koliko sam ovo prizeljkivala da se izlezavam i sve to ,sad mi sa druge strane dojadilo! Nikako da te pitam Zuzy posto sam relativno nova ovde,dokle si ti dogurala? I jos jednom hvala na predusretljivosti :Heart:

----------


## žužy

Zaokupiraj se nečime,ako voliš gledaj neke filmove,serije,čitaj...pospremi neke ladice,papire za koje nikak najti vremena i sl. Ono,dani tako brže idu,dok se okupiraš nečim. Ja sam dosta čitala, i sad čitam..nisam neki muvi tip. 
Evo,sutra ravno 30. tt. :Heart:

----------


## Medeja

Tigi, doktori uvijek kažu umjereno mirovanje.
To podrazumijeva lagane šetnje, činiti sve što i inače, ali izbjegavati nošenje teških stvari.
Znači, ako si planirala premjestiti ormar iz spavaće u dnevnu, odustani od toga.  :Razz:

----------


## Varnica

> Molim te,objasni mi ovo. Počela mi je ići takva krv, a bila sam pročitala baš to što kažeš,da je to stara krv. Sad, netko kaže da kod implatacije ne može biti takva krv, pa otkud to? I kako da ništa na znači? Kad sam to vidjela sve lađe su mi potonule,jer ,kao ,to nije dobro...
> Stvarno ne znam, i nemam koga pitati??
> Spomenula sam doktoru ,i on je odmah odmahnuo rukom u stilu "ništa od trudnoće",a opet tu čitam da je puno žena krvarilo...  U mojem slučaju ni nije bilo ništa,ali zanima me za ubuduće?


Meni je baš implantacija bila takva krv. Smeđa.  :Wink:

----------


## s_iva

Žužy, lijepa okrugla brojka!

Darmar, drago mi je da je sve u redu. Pitala sam se gdje si. Neka se tako lijepo i nastavi!

Ja idem na carski u petak i tad ću biti punih 38 tjedana. Ako se nešto ne pokrene ranije.
Jedva ih čekam vidjeti!!!

----------


## TinkerBell

Pozdrav drage moje zenice! Evo mene opet u postupku  :Very Happy:  danas je 5dan nakon FET-a, tri mrve!!
Pokusavan se smirit ali me vata lagana nervozica... :scared:

----------


## miuta821

Sretno curke svima.ja cekam m da krenem terapiju za fet

----------


## vojvodjanka

Žene,  meni su sve lađe potonule

----------


## vojvodjanka

Ne znam zašto mi nije prikazalo ceo post, opet. U svakom slučaju, stigli su mi papiri iz klinike, između ostalog uput za UZ na kojem piše moj rezultat bete na 14 dpo - 44. Izgleda da sam ja sestru pogrešno razumela kad je rekla 74. I sad sam ljuta kako je uopšte rekla da je za taj dan posle oplodnja to cifra nad kojom se ne treba brinuti! U utorak radim betu opet, ali uz ove blage bolove koje imam sve vreme, nemam više nade da će me rezultat obradovati.

----------


## žužy

s_iva,ajme još samo tjedan dana! Jesi izgurala sve ove mjesece mirovanja  :Very Happy:  
Sretno,uskoro si mama!  :Zaljubljen: 

vojvodjanka,beta nije prevelika za taj dpo no znaš da sama brojka ne govori puno..bitan je rast.  :fige:  da u utorak bude velika i da skine svu sumnju! A bolovi su skroz normalni za ranu trudnoču. Drži se  :Love: 

Svima u postupcima,sretno!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## vojvodjanka

> vojvodjanka,beta nije prevelika za taj dpo no znaš da sama brojka ne govori puno..bitan je rast.  da u utorak bude velika i da skine svu sumnju! A bolovi su skroz normalni za ranu trudnoču. Drži se!


Znam da brojka ne govori mnogo, ali mene deprimira to što je test 11 dpo već pokazao drugu crtu, znači da je tad već koncentracija u urinu bila veća od 25. Po toj mojoj logici ona je u krvi trebalo tad da bude još veća  (ne znam koliki je taj odnos koncentracije u urinu i krvi, ali recimo i da je tad bilo samo 25 i u krvi, kako onda 14 dpo samo 44 ako raste normalno). Uf, baš sam se zapetljala u svemu ovome.

----------


## sara10

> Lagunas, svaki pad, svaka suza bili su vrijedni ovog lupkanja po čitav dan, ne mogu ni zamisliti kako će tek biti kada konačno naš dječačič dođe na svijet 
> sretnooo svima i nema odustajanja !!!


Bit će ti predivno,kad ugledaš te okice koje traže tebe, nešto najljepše na svijetu, vidjet ćeš! Darmar jako mi je drago zbog tebe i s.ive, maratonke ste i kapa dolje.

Svim curama želim sreću u postupcima!

----------


## žužy

> Znam da brojka ne govori mnogo, ali mene deprimira to što je test 11 dpo već pokazao drugu crtu, znači da je tad već koncentracija u urinu bila veća od 25.


Nemora značit,mislim čak ak je test osjetljivosti 25,da dok imaš onak svijetlu crticu da beta nije još ni blizu 25. Tek dok je skroz pozitivan da je to to.  Imala sam svakojačkih crtica...koje kad sam preračunavala po nekom rastu bete,kad sam ga pišnula moglo je biti bete od 10-tak u urinu.
Zbilja te ovo preračunavanje samo može umoriti...pokušaj ne misliti o tome. Iz kože nemreš van,možeš jedino čekati...kaj znam da je najgore. Začas bude utorak.  :grouphug:

----------


## Mury

Ajme S_iva jako sam sretna zbog tebe da si tako daleko dogurala i to s blizancima  :Heart: , jedva cekam da nam javis kako se grlis i mazis sa svojim srecicama  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Ginger

s_iva  :Heart:  sretno draga!

----------


## vojvodjanka

> Nemora značit,mislim čak ak je test osjetljivosti 25,da dok imaš onak svijetlu crticu da beta nije još ni blizu 25. Tek dok je skroz pozitivan da je to to.  Imala sam svakojačkih crtica...koje kad sam preračunavala po nekom rastu bete,kad sam ga pišnula moglo je biti bete od 10-tak u urinu.
> Zbilja te ovo preračunavanje samo može umoriti...pokušaj ne misliti o tome. Iz kože nemreš van,možeš jedino čekati...kaj znam da je najgore. Začas bude utorak.


Hvala ti do neba, malo si me utešila!  Znaš i sama koliko je teško misliti o bilo čemu drugom, ali pokušaću

----------


## tweety55

Bok cure, 
evo jos malo i srijeda je tu..konacno! Meni ce biti 12.dan nakon aih, dr. napisala da dotad koristim utrogestan i napravim test i obavezno javim rezultat.. nadam se da necu procuriti u meduvremenu..

----------


## iva777

Tinkerbell sretno za mrvice~~~~
Vojvodjanka ~~~~~za utorak za lijepu brojku
Cure danas 2dt jajnici me jako probadaju od popodne malo lijevo malo desno,ma svugdje temperaturu laganu imam jos od punjcije.
Osjecaj je najblizi onom kao da cu dobiti mengu... jos je i prerano za implantaciju???!!! Naravno (.)(.) Od utrica bujaju i bujaju i jako bolne .

----------


## NinaDrv

Kod mene je 12 dan pt, smeđi iscjedak koji se pojavio jučer nije više samo iscjedak već prelazi u lagano krvarenje, praćeno povremeno jačim bolovima, zasad je još smeđe ali ide prema svjetlijem. Mislim da ću sutra prokrvariti pošteno.

----------


## iva777

> Kod mene je 12 dan pt, smeđi iscjedak koji se pojavio jučer nije više samo iscjedak već prelazi u lagano krvarenje, praćeno povremeno jačim bolovima, zasad je još smeđe ali ide prema svjetlijem. Mislim da ću sutra prokrvariti pošteno.


Nina , znam da ti je sad tesko, al evo drzim fige i ~~~~~~~ za betu u ponedjeljak!!!

----------


## Zeljka33

Svim curama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## TinkerBell

Jutro! Jucer me tako jako bolilo u predjelu maternice,mukica me uhvatila i mantalo mi se da sam morala prilec...a sad ne osjecam vise nista... :cupakosu:  
Uvik me utjesu vasi postovi kad vidim na kraju da beta iznenadi!  :grouphug: 
NinaDrv, Vojvodjanka drzim fige za finu brojku bete  :fige:

----------


## Tigo

Vojvodjanka samo pozitivno i ne barataj brojkama i ostalim ciframa!! Ljubim i jedva cekam lepe vesti u utorak!

----------


## vojvodjanka

Cure, hvala vam do neba za vibre, razumevanje  i podršku! Znate već koliko znači jer u najbližoj okolini je ne možemo dobiti, kod mene su komentari da se previše opterećujem. 
Teši me to što još uvek imam simptome (mučnina) i što nema krvarenja, to mi daje nadu da hcg-a ipak ima u telu ☺.

----------


## Krisss

Čestitam plusićima, a svima ostalima želim puuuno sreće! Meni je danas 10 dno i 5 dnt i luda sam već!  :cupakosu:  Betu vadim tek 16.... Kad bi bilo pametno napraviti test?  :Confused:

----------


## vojvodjanka

> Čestitam plusićima, a svima ostalima želim puuuno sreće! Meni je danas 10 dno i 5 dnt i luda sam već!  Betu vadim tek 16.... Kad bi bilo pametno napraviti test?


Ja sam bledu drugu crtu imala već 11 dpo.

----------


## Krisss

Hvala Vojvodjanka! Mislim da ću napraviti test u utorak pa što bude!

----------


## Zima77

Draga drzim fige za lijep plus sretno

----------


## tweety55

> Draga drzim fige za lijep plus sretno


Joj hvala ti.. Ma sad vidim da sam napisala srijeda.. Zeznula sam za 1 dan  :Sad:  u cetvrtak radim test.. Nikako docekat..

----------


## laura33

O i novu temu imamo...  :Smile: 

Cure koje ste u procesu ovog ekanja želim vam od srca sreću da vam razveseli ili plusic ili troznamenkasta beta! <3

Nadam se da ću vam se naredni tjedan i ja pridružiti!!!  :fige: 

Sutra imam punkciju, jedva čekam da to prodje. Osjećam se u najmanju ruku čudno, posljednih dana mi je mučno, uopće ne smijem jesti jer odma povraćam, jajnike osjećam na svakom pokretu, po stepenicama osobito. Trbuh napuhnut, moram zaleći na kauč dok sjedim - sve se meni čini da ću ja razvit nekakvu hiperstimulacija.
Za štopericu sam dobila 7500 iu Pregnyla....
Nadam se ipak da će bit blaga i da će to proći samo od sebe.

----------


## tweety55

Draga laura33, sretno! Sad citam tvoj potpis, kod 4.mj si napisala 2025  :Smile:  malo si pozurila  :Smile:  nadam se da ces dotad imat bar dvoje djecice kako oko tebe trce.. Drzi se i javi kako je proslo  :grouphug:

----------


## laura33

Da 2025.... :Laughing:  - dobro da si mi rekla   :Kiss:  , nisam uopće skužila! :D

Dok sam pisala zgražala sam se nad činjenicom koliko neuspješnih postupaka sam naredala u tako malo vremena...  :Sad: 

Hvala na dobrim željama, javit ću svakako, valjda je konačno došlo vrijeme da se počnu događati i dobre stvari.  :fige:

----------


## TinkerBell

Krisss drzim fige za sutrasnji test!!!
Vojvodjanka ~~~~~~~ za betu!  :fige:

----------


## Krisss

Eto nisam mogla izdržati i čim sam kupila test odmah sam ga napravila... Naravno veeeeliko ništa! Nadam se da je još prerano i da još postoji šansa za +.  :gaah:

----------


## vojvodjanka

> Eto nisam mogla izdržati i čim sam kupila test odmah sam ga napravila... Naravno veeeeliko ništa! Nadam se da je još prerano i da još postoji šansa za +.


Možda je prerano, a i uradila si ga popodne, zar ne?

----------


## Krisss

Da! Pokušat ću i ujutro! Samo mi je problem što od utrića stalno piškim i po noći pa ne znam hoće li što utjecati to što ću napraviti ujutro! Ali vrijedi probati!

----------


## TinkerBell

Moza je ipak rano jos..ja jos uvik navijam za to i za tvoj plusic! :Joggler:

----------


## tweety55

Cure, jel normalno da sam napuhnuta od utrogestana? Otkako ih stavljam, 3x1, imam osjecaj da mi je trbuh dvaput veci, uzas jedan..  :Sad:

----------


## iva777

:fige za + , Krisss!!
meni je danas 4dpt u par navrata me jako probolo u desnom jajniku, apetit mi je poprilicno pojacan...znam da je sve od utrica, pocela sam raditi , pa vrijemr brze prolazi.najvise sto sam osjetila ovih dana od transfera je 2 dan kad me trbuh bolio kao da cu dobiti , i to cijeli daan!!

----------


## Krisss

> Cure, jel normalno da sam napuhnuta od utrogestana? Otkako ih stavljam, 3x1, imam osjecaj da mi je trbuh dvaput veci, uzas jedan..


Meni je to jedna od nuspojava kod korištenja utrogestana, napuhnutost i zatvor... pomaže mi DonatMg...

----------


## Krisss

TinkerBell i Iva777 hvala vam! Puno mi znači svaka riječ podrške! I vama sretno!  :grouphug:

----------


## iva777

> Meni je to jedna od nuspojava kod korištenja utrogestana, napuhnutost i zatvor... pomaže mi DonatMg...


A meni probava nikad bolja! Da oprostite skoro nakon svakog obroka ...

----------


## Krisss

:Laughing:  Eto kako smo svi različiti!

----------


## tweety55

Hvala na odgovorima.. Vec sam se zabrinula..

----------


## laura33

Ja isto slično reagiram na Utrogestane, al više mi smeta što djeluju na mene poput Normabela, sva sam nikakva.

Koristi li tko Crinone gel možda? Meni je napisano na otpusnom pismu da mogu Utrogestane 3x2 ili Crinone gel jednom na dan.
Imate li možda kakvih iskustava što je bolje?

----------


## vojvodjanka

> Ja isto slično reagiram na Utrogestane, al više mi smeta što djeluju na mene poput Normabela, sva sam nikakva.
> 
> Koristi li tko Crinone gel možda? Meni je napisano na otpusnom pismu da mogu Utrogestane 3x2 ili Crinone gel jednom na dan.
> Imate li možda kakvih iskustava što je bolje?


Ja sam u prvom postupku koristila Crinone dvaput dnevno, već u sledećem Lutinus (vaginalete) triput dnevno i od tad sam odbijala Crinone. Meni je bio grozan, ako bih sad pisala zašto zašla bih u neke baš gadne detalje, ali recimo da se suvi ostaci gela sakupljaju u vagini. Ako Utogestan koristiš vaginalno dosadno je to što curka u toku celog dana, pa moraš stalno nositi uložak, ali meni je i to bolje nego Crinone.

----------


## Krisss

I jutros je test bio negativan... Još uz to jučer cijeli dan bolovi u trbuhu, kao grčevi pred mengu, svakih par minuta jedan. I danas su tu... A  grudi me puuuuno manje bole  :Sad:  
Čekat ću betu pa ću onda plakati  :Cekam:

----------


## Leon@

> Cure, jel normalno da sam napuhnuta od utrogestana? Otkako ih stavljam, 3x1, imam osjecaj da mi je trbuh dvaput veci, uzas jedan..


tweety, ja izgledam ko da sam 4.-5. mj. trudna... pred kraj dana me sve majice i hlače stežu... više ne znam što obući na posao, da ekipa ne posumnja... a sve od utrogestana  :Smile:  isto ih stavljam vaginalno, al ja stavljam 3x2... uglavnom, jako ih ne volim... non-stop curkaju van i pobjegnu mimo uloška i stalno prtljanje prstima dole... al 'ebat ga, sve samo da se moj mali parazit održi i zadrži  :Smile:

----------


## laura33

*Vojvodjanka*Uh to je onda malo nezgodno, ako je tako onda nebi mogla to bas na duže staze. 
A ništa, hvala ti na podijeljenom iskustvu, ostajem onda na Utrogestanu.

----------


## ema 1

Kriss koji dnt je danas

----------


## Krisss

3.11. je bio transfer, dvije blastice. Danas 7 dnt...

----------


## laura33

Kriss možda si ipak samo malo prerano uradila test. Kolika mu je bila osjetljivost?
 Kad vadiš betu?

----------


## Krisss

A prvi put sam u postupku pa sam zbunjena oko toga kad bi trebao biti +... Mislila sam ako je bio transfer blastica da bi nakon tjedan dana već trebalo nešto pokazati. 
Test je bio onaj od  25 mlU... Betu vadim u ponedjeljak.

----------


## žužy

> Ja isto slično reagiram na Utrogestane, al više mi smeta što djeluju na mene poput Normabela, sva sam nikakva.
> 
> Koristi li tko Crinone gel možda? Meni je napisano na otpusnom pismu da mogu Utrogestane 3x2 ili Crinone gel jednom na dan.
> Imate li možda kakvih iskustava što je bolje?


laura,dali utriće stavljaš vaginalno ili piješ? Ako piješ,prije si pojedi jer onda se ne vrti od njih.
Dosta cura se žali na crinone zbog nakupljanja ostataka u rodnici,pa su to čeprkale van svako toliko...ja takvih problema nisam imala. 
Stavljala sam ga do 6. tt u jednom postupku...navečer prije spavanja. I nisam primjetila da mi se štopalo. Staviš i miran si cijeli dan. Samo sam ih jedva nabavila jer moj ginić nije nikad čul za njih a u ljekarni su ih morali naručiti,nisu ih držali.
Utrići su nekom tlaka zbog tog stalnog curkanja,pa moraš odmirovati pol vure,kaj nije lako curama koje rade. Ali evo,u 31. sam tt i još ih stavljam 3x2. Skroz sam se navikla na njih,budu mi i faleli čak  :Aparatic:

----------


## ema 1

Kriss nadamo se da je prerano ništa nemora jos značiti ima svakakvih ishoda i beta najgore je čekati nadajmo se najboljem ishodu

----------


## Krisss

Cure hvala vam svima!

----------


## laura33

*Kriss* - onda si svakako prerano radila test. Mislim da najranije cure rade 9dnt . Uzmi si sljedeći put Gravignost ultra, on je najosjetljiviji.
I sretno, da ugledaš plusic!  :fige: 

*Žuži* - ma počela sam ih u ovom postupku stavljat vaginalno, a prije sam kombinirala.
Premišljala sam si nekako o Crinone grlu jer ovo 3xdan stavljat me ubija, imam alarme navijene,  stalno sam opterećena time, a na poslu ne mogu bas pol sata odležat nakon stavljanja 

A dokad budeš morala koristiti utrice, ja mislila da njih polako ukidaju kako napreduje trudnoća?

----------


## žužy

Uglavnom ih ukidaju polako sa kojih 12. tt.
Ja imam dosta bh kontrakcija od 16. tt pa ih budem stavljala do kraja. Probali smo prošli tj da skinem pola ali sam dva dana imala trbuh ko kamen non stop. Eto,progesteron djeluje i na kontrakcije. Ma to je naše zlato za trudnoču.
A vjerujem da ti je naporno s utričima na poslu...možda da popiješ po danu a staviš na večer? Mada je uvijek bolje staviti lokalno dolje. Neznam...popričaj sa mpo dr.

----------


## laura33

Aha, pa da, progesteron djeluje kao miorelaksans. 
Ko šta si rekla, navikneš se na sve tako i na to.  :Smile: 

I ja sam mislila na poslu pit, a doma stavljat ali navodno resorpcija je puno manja kad se piju pa se bojim.
Ništa, pitat ću si doktora koja shema bi bila najbolja bar dok radim.

----------


## Nikol2207

Pozdrav svima, ja sam sa drugog aih,u petak sam imala postupak, isto stavljam progesteron,ali nemam nikakvih simptoma.. Možda malo napuhnuta ali nis strašno. Danas 4 dan. S obzirom da vas većina koristi i primjećuje neke promjene neznam dal da se zabrinem ili ne.

----------


## Leon@

Ja na poslu imam onaj tekući dezificijens za ruke, pa s njim dezinficiram ruke, stavim utriće i sjednem nazad raditi... u biti jedino navecer legnem nakon sto ih stavim.
Nemam ni ujutro pol sata vremena lezati... mislim da oni ne ispadaju tak ekspresno... vidim i po komadicima koji ispadnu tek par sati nakon stavljanja kad idem na wc.
A nekako mi je gora opcija popiti ih na poslu, i ovako mi se spava, pa jos da me oni ošamute, pa ništa nebi napravila :D

----------


## vojvodjanka

Drage moje, moja beta danas je 495, šest dana posle one niske koja me je toliko zabrinula (44). ❤

----------


## sara79

> Drage moje, moja beta danas je 495, šest dana posle one niske koja me je toliko zabrinula (44). ❤


Odlicno...cestitam  :Smile:  
Koji dan transfera ti je danas??

----------


## žužy

vojvodjanka,i više se nego poduplala! Nek raste tak i dalje,sretno! :Very Happy:

----------


## iva777

Vojvodjanka , ma bravo !! Cestitam  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  lijep beta!

----------


## vojvodjanka

> Odlicno...cestitam  
> Koji dan transfera ti je danas??


Hvala! Danas mi je 18. dan od transfera dvodnevnog embriona (20 dpo).
Sad valja sačekati do prvog UZ-a ☺.

----------


## laura33

> Drage moje, moja beta danas je 495, šest dana posle one niske koja me je toliko zabrinula (44). ❤


Super!!!!
Sretno dalje!  :fige:

----------


## Krisss

> Drage moje, moja beta danas je 495, šest dana posle one niske koja me je toliko zabrinula (44). ❤


Čestitam!!! To je divno!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lagunas

Dan cure! 

Evo mene sa jednom lijepom brojkom. Beta je 7441.9 !!!! Danas je 21dnt. 
Na prvi pregled smo naručeni 19.11, što je točno 7mi tjedan. Srceko bi se do onda trebalo čuti! Jooj, dragi Bože, zar tu sreću da i ja doživim! ? 
Vojvodjanka beta je stvarno lijepo narasla! Sad samo hrabro dalje! 
Kriss, ti si svakako uranila sa tim testom. Rijetko se baš tako rano pokaže plus na običnim testovima. Pričekaj još 2 dana. A čak i onda, ako ne bude vidljiva druga crta, čekaj betu. Ona ipak ima zadnju riječ.  Sretnoooo!

----------


## eryngium

Vau Lagunas! Kakva beturina!!! Čestitam!

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## vojvodjanka

> Dan cure! 
> 
> Evo mene sa jednom lijepom brojkom. Beta je 7441.9 !!!! Danas je 21dnt. 
> Na prvi pregled smo naručeni 19.11, što je točno 7mi tjedan. Srceko bi se do onda trebalo čuti! Jooj, dragi Bože, zar tu sreću da i ja doživim! ? 
> Vojvodjanka beta je stvarno lijepo narasla! Sad samo hrabro dalje!


Divno, Lagunas! Ja sam tri dana iza tebe ☺. I imam potpuno isti osećaj - zar je moguće da se meni to može desiti.
Biću na putu do 25.11. Mislite da je rano da odmah iza toga naručim UZ?

----------


## Krisss

Lagunas čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:  Koja beta!!!  :Shock:  :Klap: 
Nadam se da sam test napravila prerano i da će me iznenaditi kad ga napravim ponovno, ovaj put nikako prije subote, a u ponedjeljak vadim betu...

----------


## laura33

*Lagunas* čestitke i od mene!  :Smile: 

Samo nek bude i dalje čim više lijepih vijesti za svih nas skupa!!!! :grouphug:  

Evo da i ja napišem par riječi o svom postupku-  na punkciji jučer dobili smo 14 jajnih stanica, danas je oplođeno 10 stanica i rekao je biolog da čekamo subotu, tako da će transfer onda biti 5 dan!  :Very Happy: 
Vjerovatno će neke otpasti, ali možda bude bio i koji smrzlić.  :fige: 
Sad samo treba to sve dočekat! 
A još imam i simptome blage hiperstimulacije pa je rekao biolog da ćemo još vidjeti kad ćemo vratiti...tako da je izgleda otvorena i opcija da se neće vraćati sad... :Sad:

----------


## tweety55

> tweety, ja izgledam ko da sam 4.-5. mj. trudna... pred kraj dana me sve majice i hlače stežu... više ne znam što obući na posao, da ekipa ne posumnja... a sve od utrogestana  isto ih stavljam vaginalno, al ja stavljam 3x2... uglavnom, jako ih ne volim... non-stop curkaju van i pobjegnu mimo uloška i stalno prtljanje prstima dole... al 'ebat ga, sve samo da se moj mali parazit održi i zadrži


Ajde da nisam jedina, ko balon sam, isto vodim bitku ujutro sto obuci..  :Smile:  danas me cijeli dan trbuh boli, dosla sam doma s posla i ocekivala da cu vidjet ne znam sta kad ono ostaci tablete.. Malo sam odahnula iako se osjecam kao da cu dobit svakog trena.. 
Drzim ti fige da se primi da se ne patimo uzalud  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Vojvodjanka i Lagunas cestitam od <3 

Kriss i ja mislim da je bilo rano

A sto se tice Utrogestana, na onim uputstvima nigdje ne pise da se treba odlezati..  Tako da ja ne lezim..a isto mi stvaraju stres da ne zabiravim staviti.. Imam doma Crinone pa cu slijedeci put probati njih.

----------


## žužy

Bome sam i zabila kaj piše u uputstvima...znam da su nam uvijek sestre govorile odmirovati pol vure. Nije nužno ležati ali utrići se zbilja jako brzo tope i ona bitna slatka vodica koja nam u biti i treba onda iscuri i brzo van. Fučkaš ono bijelo,to je nebitno. Tak da,mislim da je dost i 20-tak min. da se prog. apsorbira.

----------


## malenna88

Vojvodjanka i Lagunas cestita

Ja danas imala punkciju dobili 32 jajne stanice. Kod M nisu nasli nista. Imaju smrznutih spermija pa ce njih koristit. A za transfer neznaju jer imam blagi hiper, mada se ja super osjecam, jajnici me bole al od punkcije

----------


## laura33

> Ja danas imala punkciju dobili 32 jajne stanice. Kod M nisu nasli nista. Imaju smrznutih spermija pa ce njih koristit. A za transfer neznaju jer imam blagi hiper, mada se ja super osjecam, jajnici me bole al od punkcije


To je fakat puno stanica, kakvu stimulaciju si imala?
Koje simptome hipera imaš?
Mene isto bole jajnici ako hodam, al kad ležim ništa me ne boli. I napuhnuta sam do ispod grudi, to mi još stvara najveću nelgodu.

----------


## malenna88

Ja se osjecam super, oni spominju hiper a ja njima kazem da sam dobro jer kad sam bila u cetvrtak na pregledu i spomenili da postoji rizik od hipera odma sam pocela da jedem puno slano i 2L vode da pijem.

A koristila sam Menopur prvo 6 dana 150, 2 dana 125 i jos 2 dana 87.5, 5 dana Orgalutran i zavrsila stimulaciju sa Olvitrel

laura33 unosi sto vise slanog u organizam i pij pino  vode

----------


## laura33

*malenna88* - ma trudim se unositi puno tekućine i zasoljenog, ali ja ni nemam osjećaj da zadržavam tekućinu već zrak. I to mi stvara nelagodu a abdomenu, uoće me više ne boli upredjelu jajnika već u predjelu dijafragme.
Nadam se da će se simptomi malo stišati do subote jer inače ništa od transfera.  :Sad:

----------


## ema 1

Malena vau koliko stanica super

Ali da i ja prijavim svoj veliki minus na 12 dnt. Danas prestala sa utricima pa sad čekam m. Neznam dali da idem ovaj ciklus u prirodni ili da se odmorim od svega.kakva su iskustva s prirodnim nakon stimuliranog?

Svim curama čestitam na pozitivnim betama i da bude sve ok idućih 9 mj.
A ostalima puno snage za dalje.

----------


## dazler

Cure čestitke na betama!!!!!!!!!!!
Ema idi u prirodni nakon stimuliranog,jajnici su još pod utjecajem hormona,možda bude više folikula
Znam da nije ovo forum za moje pitanje,ali ako bi mi netko mogao odgovoriti : progesteron na 21 dc mi je 35,9.Da li je to ok ili premalo?(referentne vrijednosti 5,3-86 nmol/L)

----------


## sara79

> Vojvodjanka i Lagunas cestita
> 
> Ja danas imala punkciju dobili 32 jajne stanice. Kod M nisu nasli nista. Imaju smrznutih spermija pa ce njih koristit. A za transfer neznaju jer imam blagi hiper, mada se ja super osjecam, jajnici me bole al od punkcije


Wau malenna 32 js!!!!!
Sretno dalje  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

> *Lagunas* čestitke i od mene! 
> 
> Samo nek bude i dalje čim više lijepih vijesti za svih nas skupa!!!! 
> 
> Evo da i ja napišem par riječi o svom postupku-  na punkciji jučer dobili smo 14 jajnih stanica, danas je oplođeno 10 stanica i rekao je biolog da čekamo subotu, tako da će transfer onda biti 5 dan! 
> Vjerovatno će neke otpasti, ali možda bude bio i koji smrzlić. 
> Sad samo treba to sve dočekat! 
> A još imam i simptome blage hiperstimulacije pa je rekao biolog da ćemo još vidjeti kad ćemo vratiti...tako da je izgleda otvorena i opcija da se neće vraćati sad...


laura33 saljem puno vibrica za oplodjenih 10 js i nek se nastave lijepo dijeliti~~~~~~~~~
i za peti dan transfera ~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara79

> Cure čestitke na betama!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ema idi u prirodni nakon stimuliranog,jajnici su još pod utjecajem hormona,možda bude više folikula
> Znam da nije ovo forum za moje pitanje,ali ako bi mi netko mogao odgovoriti : progesteron na 21 dc mi je 35,9.Da li je to ok ili premalo?(referentne vrijednosti 5,3-86 nmol/L)


dazler kako je meni moja ginica rekla da je oko 40 nmol ok.
Pa tak da eto ja ti prenosim sto mi je receno. Iste ref.vrijednosti su bile i kod mene.

----------


## laura33

> laura33 saljem puno vibrica za oplodjenih 10 js i nek se nastave lijepo dijeliti~~~~~~~~~
> i za peti dan transfera ~~~~~~~~


Hvala ti!  :Kiss: 

Rekao mi je biolg da će me nazvati večeras. tako da vidjet ćemo kako se djele, ali u svakom slučaju rekao je da čekamo subotu za transfer. Ali rekao je da to ovisi o mome stanju i da će doktor odlučiti hoće li biti transfera.

----------


## dazler

Hvala Sara

----------


## iva777

Malenna koliko js stanica!!!!~~~~~~nek se lijepo oplode
Laura33~~~~~~za transfer 5 dan i da bude koji smrzlic

----------


## malenna88

17 oplodjeno sa smrznutim spermijima, u petak vadim nalaze da vide jel hiper ili ne, ako ne bude u nedjelju tranansfer

----------


## laura33

*iva777*  - hvala na dobrim željama!  :Love: 

*malena88* - super rezultat!  :fige:  da bude nedjelju transfer!!!!

Što vadiš od nalaza?

----------


## Krisss

*ema1* žao mi je  :Sad: 
*laura33* i *malenna88*  :Very Happy:  Koliko jajnih stanica! Sretno dalje, nek' se lijepo dijele i nek' bude smrzlića! 
*TinkerBell*, *iva777* i *tweety55* kako se osjećate? *tweety55* ti sutra radiš test ili vadiš betu?

----------


## Tigo

Mislim da nije rano!! Meni je uz odradjen taj dan kad sam radila betu znaci prosli ponedeljak i juce opet!! Bravo cestitam draga!

----------


## Tigo

Vojvodjanka ovo se odnosilo na tvoje pitanje al ne znam sto je tu stavljeno!!! Lagunas - cestitke!! Ostalim curama zelim puno jajasaca i pozitivnih beta!  Inace juce sam bila na uz i vide se prilicno dva lepa embrija! Sledeci ponedeljak idemo da cujemo srculenca! Sreca, sreca radost al kao da sve to nije stiglo jos do mozga!

----------


## Krisss

> Vojvodjanka ovo se odnosilo na tvoje pitanje al ne znam sto je tu stavljeno!!! Lagunas - cestitke!! Ostalim curama zelim puno jajasaca i pozitivnih beta!  Inace juce sam bila na uz i vide se prilicno dva lepa embrija! Sledeci ponedeljak idemo da cujemo srculenca! Sreca, sreca radost al kao da sve to nije stiglo jos do mozga!


 :Very Happy:  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## ema 1

Kriss kakvo je kod tebe stanje jesi ponavljala test
Ja idem dalje možda čak i prirodni ovaj ciklus čekam da dobijem m pa cu vidjeti.

----------


## Tigo

Kriss kad je tebi vremeza betu?

----------


## Krisss

Nisam ponavljala test, strah me.. mislim da ću čekati betu u ponedjeljak ili možda ipak u subotu/nedjelju napraviti test.  :Confused: 
U ponedjeljak i jučer me trbuh bolio kao da ću dobiti mengu, a danas se skoro potpuno smirilo. Ono što me najviše baca u negativu je to što me grudi više skoro uopće ne bole, a vjerujem da me ne bi trebale prestati ako sam trudna. Svejedno se još nadam... Nemam nikakav iscjedak, ni smeđe ni crveno, samo ostaci utrića  :Smile:  
Mi nismo imali ništa za smrznuti  :Sad: 
Od 8 js opstale 2 blastice koje su i vraćene... 
Danas si prestala s utrićima? Vjerojatno će menga kroz par dana...

----------


## Krisss

> Kriss kad je tebi vremeza betu?


12. dnt mi pada na nedjelju, pa idem u ponedjeljak.

----------


## Tigo

kriss samo hrabro i sve je to normalno od oscilacija bolova do oscilacija emocija!! Sad sam cituljila malo unazad i slazem se sa devojkama kad kazu da si malo prerano uradila test.Ja sam moj radila 11 dan nakon transfera!! tako da glavu gore i nista nije izgubljeno!! javljaj sta je bilo!! A sto se tice smrzavanja pa ni i nismo imali sva tri puta a izgleda ako Bog da da sve bude nadalje u redu ovaj treci je bio treca-sreca

----------


## ema 1

Kriss nadam se da će ti biti velika beta 
Ja uvijek imam iste simptome i kad uspije i kad ne sve je to isto kao i PMS u prvoj t sam krvarila par dana. Jos nemogu vjerovati da smo prvo dijete dobili iz prvog postupka a za ovo već  se spremam na 5-ti koju sreću smo imali.

----------


## Krisss

Hvala Tigo! Tebi i tvojim  :Heart:  :Heart:  puno sreće! Uživaj!  :Smile:

----------


## Krisss

> Kriss nadam se da će ti biti velika beta 
> Ja uvijek imam iste simptome i kad uspije i kad ne sve je to isto kao i PMS u prvoj t sam krvarila par dana. Jos nemogu vjerovati da smo prvo dijete dobili iz prvog postupka a za ovo već  se spremam na 5-ti koju sreću smo imali.


Hvala ti! Nadam se da će ti u ovom sljedećem postupku sreća pokucati na vrata!  :Wink:

----------


## malenna88

laura33 neznam kakvi su nalazi samo rekli da trebam u laboratoriji izvadit krv i da dodjem na ultrazvuk. Upravo mi javili da odgadjau transfer zbog rizika od hipera, kazu bez obzira sto se dobro osjecam nezele da rizikuju jer 32 stanice je puno. E bas sam se razocarala. A sve sam Boga molila da nebude vise od 15 jajni stanica kad ono duplo  :Sad:

----------


## laura33

> laura33 neznam kakvi su nalazi samo rekli da trebam u laboratoriji izvadit krv i da dodjem na ultrazvuk. Upravo mi javili da odgadjau transfer zbog rizika od hipera, kazu bez obzira sto se dobro osjecam nezele da rizikuju jer 32 stanice je puno. E bas sam se razocarala. A sve sam Boga molila da nebude vise od 15 jajni stanica kad ono duplo


Joj... žao mi je, a vjerujem ti da si razočarana!  :Sad: 

Da, to je stvarno puno stanica. A ti nemaš baš nikakve simptome hipera, ono da s napuhnuta, bolovi u abdomenu, jajnicima?
Ako i bez toga odgađaju transfer, onda će vrlo vjerovatno i kod mene biti tako er ja sam dosta burno reagirala odmah nakon štoperice.

----------


## malenna88

Ja sam prije stoperice na 3 dana pocela da uzimam slano i pijem puno vode. Ovo mi je 3 postupak i prvi put nisam imala nikakvih bolova, cak me ni grudi nisu bolile, i oni opet odgadjaju. Neznam hocul uspjet u decembru da uradim transfer jer od 18 necec radit, sad se nadam da ce ih bit vise za smrznut.

----------


## laura33

Nadam se da ćeš stići, ma budeš, koliko ti traju ciklusi dana?

----------


## tweety55

> *ema1* žao mi je 
> *laura33* i *malenna88*  Koliko jajnih stanica! Sretno dalje, nek' se lijepo dijele i nek' bude smrzlića! 
> *TinkerBell*, *iva777* i *tweety55* kako se osjećate? *tweety55* ti sutra radiš test ili vadiš betu?


Ja sutra radim test, od jucer se osjecam kao da cu dobiti, idem na wc svakih 5 min provjeravati jesam procurila.. I onda vidim da mi to curka utric pa se razveselim.. Nadam se da cu sutra vidjeti toliko cekani plus..

----------


## tweety55

> Nisam ponavljala test, strah me.. mislim da ću čekati betu u ponedjeljak ili možda ipak u subotu/nedjelju napraviti test. 
> U ponedjeljak i jučer me trbuh bolio kao da ću dobiti mengu, a danas se skoro potpuno smirilo. Ono što me najviše baca u negativu je to što me grudi više skoro uopće ne bole, a vjerujem da me ne bi trebale prestati ako sam trudna. Svejedno se još nadam... Nemam nikakav iscjedak, ni smeđe ni crveno, samo ostaci utrića  
> Mi nismo imali ništa za smrznuti 
> Od 8 js opstale 2 blastice koje su i vraćene... 
> Danas si prestala s utrićima? Vjerojatno će menga kroz par dana...


Drzim ti fige da bude test pozitivan, u potpunosti te razumijem kako ti je..

----------


## iva777

> *ema1* žao mi je 
> *laura33* i *malenna88*  Koliko jajnih stanica! Sretno dalje, nek' se lijepo dijele i nek' bude smrzlića! 
> *TinkerBell*, *iva777* i *tweety55* kako se osjećate? *tweety55* ti sutra radiš test ili vadiš betu?


Jojj brojim vrijeme do bete , danas me uhvatilo bas,nestrpljivost i koliko god mi je dan ispunjen stalno razmisljam o  simptomima,   cicke su tako bolne u proslom postupku ni blizu , najvise sastrane a pogotovo bradavice koje su bas izrazene nemogu se taknut.sva sam se napuhala bolucka me stalno nesto dole...

----------


## tweety55

Iva777 drzim ti fige, od srca zelim da ti uspije.. Da uspije svima nama i da jedine suze koje cemo pustiti budu one radosnice  :Smile:

----------


## iva777

Tweety , slazem se !!! Za suze radosnice  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Krisss

> Ja sutra radim test, od jucer se osjecam kao da cu dobiti, idem na wc svakih 5 min provjeravati jesam procurila.. I onda vidim da mi to curka utric pa se razveselim.. Nadam se da cu sutra vidjeti toliko cekani plus..


Držim fige za sutra! Da bude plusetina  :Smile:  Obavezno javi!

----------


## ema 1

Tweety sretno sutra,
Iva puno strpljenja, čekaj bar do 10 dnt joj znam kako vam je samo vam misli lete na zbivanja u trbuhu.
Sretno

----------


## Krisss

Iva777 sve što si napisala zvuči jako obećavajuće! Brzo će doći beta!  :Smile:  I vjerujem da će biti velika ko kuća!

----------


## ema 1

Ja cu ponovno u postupak u 2/16
Di tad cu jos jednom obnovit sve nalaze hormone briseve papu i ostalo 
Sretno svima u postupcima i iščekivanju.

----------


## tweety55

Krisss i ema1, cure puno vam hvala na lijepim zeljama  :Kiss:  tako me strah minusa, ali se trudim iz petnih zila razmisljat pozitivno.. Jedno pitanje samo, rekli su mi na vv da sutra napravim test i javim rezultat.. Jel ja bez obzira na rezultat vadim i betu ili je to samo ako se pokaze plusic?

----------


## ema 1

Tweety ma bit će plus pa velika beta ,pa im onda javiš betu

----------


## iva777

> Krisss i ema1, cure puno vam hvala na lijepim zeljama  tako me strah minusa, ali se trudim iz petnih zila razmisljat pozitivno.. Jedno pitanje samo, rekli su mi na vv da sutra napravim test i javim rezultat.. Jel ja bez obzira na rezultat vadim i betu ili je to samo ako se pokaze plusic?


Tweety , mislim da je beta jedini pravi pokazatelj, tako da mislim da bi trebala napraviti betu bez obzira na test!drzim fige za test i za betu!!! 
 :Wink:

----------


## iva777

> Iva777 sve što si napisala zvuči jako obećavajuće! Brzo će doći beta!  I vjerujem da će biti velika ko kuća!


Draga kriss , hvala na lijepim zeljama, doci ce moja beta vec jednom !i svima nama ce sreca pokucat na vrata 
 Ako ne sad bude sljedeci , ugl.ne odustjemo jel tako?  :Wink: 
Do sad sam jako pozitivna , danas sam prvi dan nekako u bedu, trudim se sto vise ispuniti dan , evo sutra vec 7dpt  :Smile:  
Do utorka jos samo 5 dana .
Mm me odlucio malo oraspoloziti i opustiti pa cemo za vikend malo do Opatije .... :cool::cool:

----------


## tweety55

Moram reci da mi puno znaci potpora svih na ovom forumu, stvarno daje snagu kad te stisne i kad te muci milijun pitanja.. 
A sto se tice bete to idem negdje privatno vaditi ili? 

Svima jos jednom sretno, nadam se hrpi dobrih vijesti i da preko zime sve postanemo trbusaste al ne od kolaca  :grouphug:

----------


## iva777

Na mobu sam , ne vidim ima li u potpisu podatak gdje si u postupku, ja trazim doktora uputnicu i vadim tamo gdje sam u postupku ali mozes i privatno naravno.
Slazem se puno znaci potpora, jer jedna drugu zaista mozemo najbolje razumijeti, ma cure sjajne ste i hvala vam doooo nebaaaa!!

----------


## tweety55

> Na mobu sam , ne vidim ima li u potpisu podatak gdje si u postupku, ja trazim doktora uputnicu i vadim tamo gdje sam u postupku ali mozes i privatno naravno.
> Slazem se puno znaci potpora, jer jedna drugu zaista mozemo najbolje razumijeti, ma cure sjajne ste i hvala vam doooo nebaaaa!!


Na Vuk Vrhovcu smo, onda trazim mog ginica uputnicu i na vv vadim betu ili?

----------


## iva777

Tako je, ja sam prvi postupak bila na vv tako sa sam tamo vadila , ujutro sam dosla oko 8h , nalaz je bio gotov oko 1h , dr me prozvala !

----------


## tweety55

> Tako je, ja sam prvi postupak bila na vv tako sa sam tamo vadila , ujutro sam dosla oko 8h , nalaz je bio gotov oko 1h , dr me prozvala !


Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## ema 1

Tweety??
Čekamo plus!! Jesi već radila test

----------


## Krisss

> Tweety??
> Čekamo plus!! Jesi već radila test


 :Unsure:  :Cekam:  :fige:  Baš smo nestrpljive!

----------


## tweety55

Cure predivne ste ali minus ko kuca..  :Crying or Very sad:  zvala sam VV, rekli mi da prestanem s utricima i javim se 1.dc i opet sve ispocetka.. Kad mogu ocekivati vjesticetinu? E da, pitala sam sestru za vadenje bete i rekla da nema potrebe.. Jos joj kazem da mi je danas 23.dc i da mi se cini sve ovo jako rano ali me pitala da kad mi je dr rekla da radim test, ja kazem pa danas a ona na to ha da, onda nista, vise srece drugi put  :gaah:

----------


## Krisss

> Cure predivne ste ali minus ko kuca..  zvala sam VV, rekli mi da prestanem s utricima i javim se 1.dc i opet sve ispocetka.. Kad mogu ocekivati vjesticetinu? E da, pitala sam sestru za vadenje bete i rekla da nema potrebe.. Jos joj kazem da mi je danas 23.dc i da mi se cini sve ovo jako rano ali me pitala da kad mi je dr rekla da radim test, ja kazem pa danas a ona na to ha da, onda nista, vise srece drugi put


Žao mi je draga!  :Sad:  Baš sam nekako vjerovala da ćeš nas sve razveseliti dobrim vijestima! 
Ne znam za vađenje bete, meni su na Sv.Duhu odmah dali internu uputnicu, oni baš traže nalaz krvi. 
Meni je M kad sam išla na AIH došla par dana nakon što sam završila s utrićima. 
Šaljem ti veliki  :grouphug:

----------


## sara79

> Cure predivne ste ali minus ko kuca..  zvala sam VV, rekli mi da prestanem s utricima i javim se 1.dc i opet sve ispocetka.. Kad mogu ocekivati vjesticetinu? E da, pitala sam sestru za vadenje bete i rekla da nema potrebe.. Jos joj kazem da mi je danas 23.dc i da mi se cini sve ovo jako rano ali me pitala da kad mi je dr rekla da radim test, ja kazem pa danas a ona na to ha da, onda nista, vise srece drugi put


tweety ja to jos nebi uzela zdravo za gotovo jer se nikad nezna kad je bila oplodnja kod inseminacije i kad je doslo do implantacije. Ja bih dala sansu jos dva dana i bar ponovila test.

----------


## sara79

Iskreno nisam jos cula do sad da preporucuju 12-ti dan od aih-a test. Vecinom se radi 14-ti ili 15-ti dan....pa tak da je moj savjet da ga ponovis. Drzim fige  :Kiss:

----------


## ema 1

A joj tweety zao mi je a bas sam mislila da ćeš malo razveselit. Pričekaj jos malo pa ponovi test ja sam ih 3 radila da budem sigurna. Nemoj se puno bedirat jednom se mora dogoditi + nekima prije nekima kasnije. Samo puno strpljenja trebaš za sve.

----------


## iva777

Tweety zao mi je , slazem se sa curama ja bi ponovila test za koji dan ! Drz se !!!

----------


## Tigo

Tweety ponovi test!! Drzim palceve!

----------


## bubicazubica

:worldcup:  za sretnice
 :grouphug:  za nas tužnice..
ß 1,4 na 14dnt, ...imala sam blijede + na raznim testićima(imala sam ih doma,da ne mislite da sam luda pa sam ih kupovala)...nije od brevactida(kojeg sam si dala 4dnt) sve do jutros kad sam vadila krv.
Nakon jako loše reakcije od početka stimulacije,do skorog prekida postupka,mislila sam da do transfera neće ni doći,ali moj malac se uspio izborit do 8 staničnog,a za daljnji razvoj ipak je trebalo imati više ,puno više drugačijih okolnosti-imala sam 5/6 dnt niska probadanja,cijeli dan,bolne bradavice i grudi do pred dva dana,napuhnutost maternice,wc školjka mi je bila najbolja prijateljica eto već 4d,i imala sam 11-13dnt roskastu malu točkicu jednom na dan-nju sam imala i u prošloj t.;(da ne spominjemo osjećaj kao da ću svaki čas procurit)...
ali moja mrva je odlučila kako je odlučila...ne odustajem,sad samo mala pauza i odmak od svega.
Vibre,najpozitivnije za sve vas!!!!!!!

----------


## antony34

Tweety ja bi nastavila sa terapijom i otisla vadit betu. Mislim da je definitivno pre rano da bi test vec nesto pokazao, pa tek je 24 dc. To je svakako prerano. Mozda je o bila 16 dc a to ne mozes znati. Nastavi sa terapijom i pocekaj jos dva tri dana pa vadi betu.  Bubicazubica zao mi je zbog neg bete saljem veliki zagrljaj.

----------


## tweety55

> tweety ja to jos nebi uzela zdravo za gotovo jer se nikad nezna kad je bila oplodnja kod inseminacije i kad je doslo do implantacije. Ja bih dala sansu jos dva dana i bar ponovila test.


Kak mislis ne zna se kad je bila oplodnja kad sam dobila stopericu.. I dva dana nakon toga sam dosla na postupak, na 11.dc jer je to bila subota, pon bi bilo prekasno.. I rekli mi 12 dana nakon toga jutarnjim urinom napravit test.. Ali nista  :Sad:

----------


## tweety55

Cure drage, hvala vam svima na toplim rijecima i pokusaju utjehe, nazalost mislim da ni ponovljeni test nece pokazat plus.. Naime i meni se cini da je danas bilo rano radit test, ali tako je sama dr napisala na otpusnom pismu, jos sam je pitala i rekla je da je to u redu.. Zadnja m mi je bila 21.10., 23.10. na 3.dc sam dosla na pregled, rekla mi da pijem klomifen 5 dana po 2 kom i bila sam 28. na 8.dc na prvoj folikulometriji pa opet sutradan 9.dc vidjeli 1 folikul 18 mm i rekli mi da navecer u 22 dodem na stopericu.. Tako da sam u postupak isla vec 11.dc.. Iako mi se to cinilo prerano.. I rekli mi da uzimam utrice do 12.11., napravim test i javim rezultat.. Dalje sve znate.. Po reakciji sestre danas na tel stvarno imam dojam da se nemam cemu nadati, pogotovo sto mi je rekla da obavezno prestanem s terapijom  :Sad:

----------


## bubicazubica

:Smile: 
hvala,idemo dalje!




> Tweety ja bi nastavila sa terapijom i otisla vadit betu. Mislim da je definitivno pre rano da bi test vec nesto pokazao, pa tek je 24 dc. To je svakako prerano. Mozda je o bila 16 dc a to ne mozes znati. Nastavi sa terapijom i pocekaj jos dva tri dana pa vadi betu.  Bubicazubica zao mi je zbog neg bete saljem veliki zagrljaj.

----------


## žužy

Drage moje,jako mi je žao zbog neg. testića,bete.. :grouphug:  
Ako je jedna bitka izgubljena,nije rat. Glave gore i ajmo dalje!
Bubice, :Kiss:

----------


## sara79

> Kak mislis ne zna se kad je bila oplodnja kad sam dobila stopericu.. I dva dana nakon toga sam dosla na postupak, na 11.dc jer je to bila subota, pon bi bilo prekasno.. I rekli mi 12 dana nakon toga jutarnjim urinom napravit test.. Ali nista


tweety draga nemora znaciti da je se taj 11 dc odmah dogodila oplodnja na to mislim i nemora znaciti da je taj dan prsnuo folikul i na to mislim i zato sam napisala da se kod aih-a nezna kad je se dogodila oplodnja. Zato treba jos dan dva dati sansu svemu.
Sve je ispravno napravljeno...9 dc si dobila stopericu u 22 h i 11 dc ujutro ti je radjen aih sto ispada 34-36 h nakon stop i sve je to korektno.
Jedino sto se al to mislim, netvrdim sto posto da samo privatnici dan kasnije poslije aih-a narucuju na jos jedan uz da se vidi jel prsnuo taj folikul ili folikuli.

Jos cu jednom spomenuti forumasicu mona22 koja je na 14 ili 15 dno imala minus na testu a njoj su vracena 2-dvodnevna embrija i da je se taj minus pretvoriu u plus  :Smile:  
A ti si imala aih i sve se sporije odvija....
Ja ti od sveg srca zelim da bude plus  :Kiss:

----------


## tweety55

Sara hvala ti, upravo razmisljam da nazovem neki priv laboratorij i odem izvadit betu na svoju ruku.. Jer sad cu izludit cekajuci svaki dan da dode m, pogotovo ono kad znas da trebas dobit pa trcis svaki tren vidjet jesi li procurila.. U svakom slucaju hvala ti na dobrim savjetima  :Shy kiss:

----------


## sara79

> Cure drage, hvala vam svima na toplim rijecima i pokusaju utjehe, nazalost mislim da ni ponovljeni test nece pokazat plus.. Naime i meni se cini da je danas bilo rano radit test, ali tako je sama dr napisala na otpusnom pismu, jos sam je pitala i rekla je da je to u redu.. Zadnja m mi je bila 21.10., 23.10. na 3.dc sam dosla na pregled, rekla mi da pijem klomifen 5 dana po 2 kom i bila sam 28. na 8.dc na prvoj folikulometriji pa opet sutradan 9.dc vidjeli 1 folikul 18 mm i rekli mi da navecer u 22 dodem na stopericu.. Tako da sam u postupak isla vec 11.dc.. Iako mi se to cinilo prerano.. I rekli mi da uzimam utrice do 12.11., napravim test i javim rezultat.. Dalje sve znate.. Po reakciji sestre danas na tel stvarno imam dojam da se nemam cemu nadati, pogotovo sto mi je rekla da obavezno prestanem s terapijom


Jos sam zaboravila napisati da doktori znaju jos reci da se ima odnos istu tu vecer kad je bio aih ili odmah ujuto dan kasnije.

----------


## sara79

> Sara hvala ti, upravo razmisljam da nazovem neki priv laboratorij i odem izvadit betu na svoju ruku.. Jer sad cu izludit cekajuci svaki dan da dode m, pogotovo ono kad znas da trebas dobit pa trcis svaki tren vidjet jesi li procurila.. U svakom slucaju hvala ti na dobrim savjetima


Ako ti nije puno platit 150 kn odi.
A ako mozes prek uputnice odi zasto bi placala.
Lijepo na vv i bok.
Da budes mirnija. Beta je jedini pravi pokazatelj.

----------


## tweety55

> Ako ti nije puno platit 150 kn odi.
> A ako mozes prek uputnice odi zasto bi placala.
> Lijepo na vv i bok.
> Da budes mirnija. Beta je jedini pravi pokazatelj.


Evo zvala sam Breyer, 160 kn je i ak dodem do 10 nalaz je gotov isti dan, samo sto sutra radim popodne pa cu ih moliti da mi posalju mailom.. Pa cu onda ako nista drugo znati  100% na cemu sam..

----------


## malenna88

> Nadam se da ćeš stići, ma budeš, koliko ti traju ciklusi dana?


30 dana, kad bi trebala doc vjestica posto nece nista vracat

----------


## ema 1

Bubica zao mi je . A sto se tiče testova ja ih uredno radim od 8dnt pa nadalje jednostavno mi to skrati vrijeme nekoga bi možda izludilo ali meni je to melem na ranu.
Vidim da si i ti bila kod Skvorca dan prije mene na transferu.isto svi Testovi negativni betu neću ni vaditi.
A sta je tu je idemo u nove pobjede.

----------


## sara79

> Evo zvala sam Breyer, 160 kn je i ak dodem do 10 nalaz je gotov isti dan, samo sto sutra radim popodne pa cu ih moliti da mi posalju mailom.. Pa cu onda ako nista drugo znati  100% na cemu sam..


tweety55 vibram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Krisss

> Evo zvala sam Breyer, 160 kn je i ak dodem do 10 nalaz je gotov isti dan, samo sto sutra radim popodne pa cu ih moliti da mi posalju mailom.. Pa cu onda ako nista drugo znati  100% na cemu sam..


Držim fige!  :fige: 
Iva777 jesi ti pišnula testić?

----------


## sara79

Krisss kako si ti???
Jesi ponavljala test ili cekas betu???

----------


## iva777

Tweety , drzim fige !!!
Cure , nisam napravila danas test jer sam se probudila oko 5 , na toalet, pa ponovno zaspala,pa sad neznan da li da radim jer nije 1 jutarnja. A danas mj je 8dpt .sta kazete?

----------


## sara79

> Tweety , drzim fige !!!
> Cure , nisam napravila danas test jer sam se probudila oko 5 , na toalet, pa ponovno zaspala,pa sad neznan da li da radim jer nije 1 jutarnja. A danas mj je 8dpt .sta kazete?


iva ako od pet nisi isla na toalet to je vec 5 sati proslo.
Al ti napravi kak ti zelis naravno i osjecas  :Kiss:  
Ako mislis da je bolje sutra onda ostavi za sutra ujutro  :Wink:

----------


## iva777

> iva ako od pet nisi isla na toalet to je vec 5 sati proslo.
> Al ti napravi kak ti zelis naravno i osjecas  
> Ako mislis da je bolje sutra onda ostavi za sutra ujutro


Mozda bolje sutra ujutro, jucer me jako probadalo bas u maternici , grcevi da sam se morala sagnuti i to sve od popodne do navecer.inace su me samo pikali jajnici.osjecaj je kao pred mengu samo jos jaci , pa stalno idem na toalet i provjeravam, ali nista....

----------


## Krisss

Nisam ponavljala test, strah me! Sa suprugom sam dogovorila da on ide po nalaze jer mi je lakše kad mi on kaže na čemu smo... Kad radim test i sama vidim tu jednu glupu kontrolnu crtu osjećam se kao da mi netko probode srce i ne mogu pobjeći! Tako da... mislim da ću uživati još do ponedjeljka u mogućnosti trudnoće  :Smile:  
Od srijede me više ne boli niti trbuh, a bolio me od transfera pa na dalje... s tim da je u ponedjeljak i utorak boljelo najjače... najbolji opis je "osjećam se kao da sam imala mengu koja je prošla i sad sam u onoj prvoj fazi ciklusa..." hahahahh! 
Iva777 mislim da je bolje možda onda sutra ujutro, ali ja ti nisam neka iskusna po tom pitanju..., a i sama nisam izdržala kao što znaš  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

Cure drzim vam fige i sretno  :Kiss:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Krisss

Hvala!  :grouphug:

----------


## norma jeane

krisss znam kako ti je...ja sam nakon prvog transfera svaki dan do bete radila test, čak i to jutro, jer sam htjela unaprijed biti spremna na negativan ishod koji sam osjećala...lakše mi se nosi doma sa tim, nego tamo u čekaonici se rascmoljiti...ali ništa nije izgubljeno, kao što cure kažu, beta je tek jedini realni pokazatelj

tweety, sretno sa betom!!

ja sam danas 11 dan od inseminacije, i razmišljam si da sutra radim test, ali me nekako strah da je još prerano...iako sam ovaj postupak od početka prekrižila s obzirom kako je loše proteklo sve skupa i uspjela sam se skroz do sada suzdržavati, ali danas me ulovila kriza da bi ipak napravila test...

----------


## tweety55

> tweety55 vibram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Hvala ti draga, na kraju nisam otisla.. Pricala sam s muzem i mislim da bi nas negativan nalaz dva dana zaredom totalno dotukao.. Pa smo odlucili pricekati ponedjeljak, ako ne dobijem m necu ponovo raditi test nego onda idem vaditi betu, bit ce mi 27.dc pa bi beta trebala jasno pokazati sto se dogada..

----------


## tweety55

> Nisam ponavljala test, strah me! Sa suprugom sam dogovorila da on ide po nalaze jer mi je lakše kad mi on kaže na čemu smo... Kad radim test i sama vidim tu jednu glupu kontrolnu crtu osjećam se kao da mi netko probode srce i ne mogu pobjeći! Tako da... mislim da ću uživati još do ponedjeljka u mogućnosti trudnoće  
> Od srijede me više ne boli niti trbuh, a bolio me od transfera pa na dalje... s tim da je u ponedjeljak i utorak boljelo najjače... najbolji opis je "osjećam se kao da sam imala mengu koja je prošla i sad sam u onoj prvoj fazi ciklusa..." hahahahh! 
> Iva777 mislim da je bolje možda onda sutra ujutro, ali ja ti nisam neka iskusna po tom pitanju..., a i sama nisam izdržala kao što znaš


Evo citam tvoj post i tocno tako se osjecam, drzim fige da obje imamo dobre vijesti u ponedjeljak  :Smile:

----------


## tweety55

[QUOTE=norma jeane;2821157]krisss znam kako ti je...ja sam nakon prvog transfera svaki dan do bete radila test, čak i to jutro, jer sam htjela unaprijed biti spremna na negativan ishod koji sam osjećala...lakše mi se nosi doma sa tim, nego tamo u čekaonici se rascmoljiti...ali ništa nije izgubljeno, kao što cure kažu, beta je tek jedini realni pokazatelj

tweety, sretno sa betom!!

Hvala ti  :Smile:  moj ti je savjet da jos malo pricekas, kad su ti rekli da radis test? 
Ja sam ga napravila 12.dan od aih i bio je negativan i sad me muci jesam li ga radila prerano, tj.nadam se jos uvijek da je mozda ipak uspjelo, drzim fige u svakom slucaju  :Smile:   :Smile:  
Javi rezultat  :Smile:  nadam se dobrim vijestima

----------


## tweety55

Iva777 drzim fige za sutra, nadam se da ces nas razveseliti, mislim da je krajnje vrijeme da se pocnu prikazivat kakvi plusici, dosta nam je svima minusa..

----------


## iva777

> Iva777 drzim fige za sutra, nadam se da ces nas razveseliti, mislim da je krajnje vrijeme da se pocnu prikazivat kakvi plusici, dosta nam je svima minusa..


Draga tweety , pozlatile ti se rijeci!!  :Smile:   :Smile:  
Evo sve dane sam bas pozitivna , al danas kao da se raspadam , pa place mi se cijeli dan , na svaku sitnicu i to onaj plac kao da se cijeli svijet srusio ..trebam hitno nestoo pozitivno!!  :Smile: )
Cure moje srtno svima!! :fige  :Smile:

----------


## tweety55

> Draga tweety , pozlatile ti se rijeci!!   
> Evo sve dane sam bas pozitivna , al danas kao da se raspadam , pa place mi se cijeli dan , na svaku sitnicu i to onaj plac kao da se cijeli svijet srusio ..trebam hitno nestoo pozitivno!! )
> Cure moje srtno svima!! :fige


Ja sam taj plac odradila jucer, mislila sam da cu puknuti.. Znas kad kazu da nekome srce pukne od tuge, uvijek sam mislila da je to nemoguce ali eto, bas se tako osjecam.. I sad dok ti pisem suze cure jedna za drugom i ne mogu ne razmisljati zasto sve mora biti tako tesko, sve mi toliko zelimo nase bebice i tesko mi je shvatiti zasto nam se bar malo ne posreci.. 
Sve smo u istom sosu, samo zelimo taj jedan jedini plus koji nam toliko znaci.. 

Cure navijam za sve vas, koliko za mene toliko i za svaku od vas jer znam koliko svaki minus boli, kao da mi netko trga dio mene svaki put kad ga ugledam.. 
Drzite se i jedan veliki zagrljaj svima  :grouphug:

----------


## Krisss

*Iva777* i *tweety55* držim fige da bude pozitivno!!! Potpuno suosjećam s vama!  :grouphug:

----------


## tweety55

> *Iva777* i *tweety55* držim fige da bude pozitivno!!! Potpuno suosjećam s vama!


Hvala draga, i tebi zelim sve najbolje, a prije svega + kakav u zivotu nisi vidjela  :Shy kiss:

----------


## iva777

Cure moj test 9 dan pokazao minus...
 :Sad:

----------


## sara79

> Cure moj test 9 dan pokazao minus...


iva jesi danas ili jucer radila test??

----------


## iva777

Jucer...danas sam izgubila hrabrost...

----------


## sara79

> Jucer...danas sam izgubila hrabrost...


iva drzim fige onda za betu i glavu gore  :Kiss:  
Vibram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## iva777

Mislim da nista od ovog puta, danas mi krenulo nekakvo brljavljenje smeckasto, tako da nemam vise nade.idemo dalje!

----------


## tweety55

Iva777 drzi se, kako ste meni govorile, mozda je bilo prerano, ne gubi nadu.. Dok skroz ne procuris imas se cemu nadati  :Smile:  ja razmisljam kad ce mi doc m, sva sam napuhnuta, mogla bi svaki tren.. Sutra mi je 27.dc, jos uvijek se nadam da mozda ipak nece doci iako svako malo imam osjecaj da sam procurila, sta ta psiha radi, uzas jedan..

----------


## iva777

> Iva777 drzi se, kako ste meni govorile, mozda je bilo prerano, ne gubi nadu.. Dok skroz ne procuris imas se cemu nadati  ja razmisljam kad ce mi doc m, sva sam napuhnuta, mogla bi svaki tren.. Sutra mi je 27.dc, jos uvijek se nadam da mozda ipak nece doci iako svako malo imam osjecaj da sam procurila, sta ta psiha radi, uzas jedan..


Hvala , nada umire zadnja  :Smile: ...nemogu opisati ali jednostavno imam osjecaj da nije uspjelo.
Do utorka i bete jos malo ..a opet tako puno

----------


## ljube555

Iva, i ja sam procurila ali beta bila poz. I curilo mi od 5do 9tt svaki dan po malo... Nemoj gubiti nadu...

----------


## iva777

> Iva, i ja sam procurila ali beta bila poz. I curilo mi od 5do 9tt svaki dan po malo... Nemoj gubiti nadu...


Draga ljube hvala ti na pozitivi, kamo srece da i kod mene bude tako!  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Krisss

> Cure moj test 9 dan pokazao minus...


*Iva777* nadam se da si test napravila prerano i da će beta u utorak pokazati drugačije! Isto želim i tebi *tweety55* sutra, a i sebi  :Smile: 
Ovo sam pročitala ovdje na forumu onaj dan kad je meni test pokazao minus pa dijelim s vama jer još ima nade... 

Nakon transfera zametka starog 3 dana događa se slijedeće:
 1 dpt...zametak raste i razvija se
 2 dpt...zametak se razvija u blastocistu
 3 dpt...blastocista se izliježe iz omota
 4 dpt...blastocista prianja na sluznicu maternice
 5 dpt...započinje imlantacija (ugnježdenje) i blastocista sve više tone u sluznicu
 6 dpt...proces implantacije se nastavlja, morula i dalje tone u sluznicu maternice
 7 dpt... morula se kompletno ugnijezdila u sluznicu maternice, ima stanice placente i fetusa
 8 dpt...stanice placente počinju lučiti hormon HCG u krv
 9 dpt...sve više HCG-a se luči kako se fetus razvija
 10 dpt... još više HCG-a se luči
 11 dpt...nivo HCG-a sada je dovoljno velik da ga može detektirati kućni test na trudnoću iz urina

 Nakon transfera zametka starog 5 dana događa se sljedeće:
 0 dpt...zametak je u stadiju blastociste
 1 dpt...blastocista se izliježe iz svog omota
 2 dpt...blastocista prianja na sluznicu maternice
 3 dpt...započinje implantacija (ugnježdenje) i blastocista polako tone u sluznicu
 4 dpt...implantacija se nastavlja kako morula sve dublje tone u sluznicu maternice
 5 dpt...morula se u potpunosti ugnijezdila u sluznicu i ima stanice placente i fetusa
 6 dpt...stanice placente počinju lučiti hormon HCG u krv
 7 dpt...više HCG-a se proizvodi kako se fetus razvija
 8 dpt... više HCG-a se proizvodi kako se fetus razvija
 9 dpt... nivo HCG-a sada je dovoljno velik da ga može detektirati kućni test na trudnoću iz urina 

*norma jeane* hvala ti na lijepim riječima... jesi radila test? 
Meni je u petak navečer bilo malo rozog na papiru nakon odlaska na wc, u sub ujutro jedna mala smeđa točkica na ulošku. Nakon toga ništa... I dalje me ništa me ne boli i nemam nikakav osjećaj... jedino sam danas popodne dok sam hodala osjetila nešto, kao neku kuglicu ili neku težinu na desnoj strani... 
Sutra ujutro vadim betu pa ću sve saznati...

----------


## Tigo

Samo da vam kazem da sam uz vas i nadam se pozitivnim vestima! Svi ti  bolovi kvazi bolovi plac histerija su sasvim normalni za nas nase stanje i  Hormone! Ljubim vas devojcice moje i javljajte vesti!

----------


## Krisss

> Samo da vam kazem da sam uz vas i nadam se pozitivnim vestima! Svi ti  bolovi kvazi bolovi plac histerija su sasvim normalni za nas nase stanje i  Hormone! Ljubim vas devojcice moje i javljajte vesti!


Hvala ti!  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Heart:

----------


## s_iva

Cure, samo da vam javim da sam rodila u petak svoje 10 godina čekanje djevočice!
Cure su dobro, svaka ima po 2,5 kg. 
Ja se dobro oporavljam od svega.
Svima želim ovu sreću što prije!!!

----------


## Zeljka33

S_iva,  cestitam!!! ❤️

----------


## sara79

> Cure, samo da vam javim da sam rodila u petak svoje 10 godina čekanje djevočice!
> Cure su dobro, svaka ima po 2,5 kg. 
> Ja se dobro oporavljam od svega.
> Svima želim ovu sreću što prije!!!


Cestitam od srca  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

s_iva,
čestitam!  Sretno  djevojčicama i cijeloj obitelji! :Smile:

----------


## ema 1

S_iva čestitam od srca uživaj u svojim curama

Iva777

----------


## ema 1

Iva777
Nadam se da će ipak biti plus

----------


## Krisss

S_iva čestitam! To je prekrasno!

----------


## bubicazubica

:Heart: 
hvala draga..idemo dalje...
tebi želim da bude sve u najboljem redu do samog termina!!
čuvaj se!!



> Drage moje,jako mi je žao zbog neg. testića,bete.. 
> Ako je jedna bitka izgubljena,nije rat. Glave gore i ajmo dalje!
> Bubice,

----------


## bubicazubica

:Love:  žao mi je draga,znam kako ti je,ali kao što sama kažeš u nove pobjede!!
Nadam se da su ostale dvije cure koje su bile sa mnom i na punkciji i na transferu imale pozitivnu betu!!



> Bubica zao mi je . A sto se tiče testova ja ih uredno radim od 8dnt pa nadalje jednostavno mi to skrati vrijeme nekoga bi možda izludilo ali meni je to melem na ranu.
> Vidim da si i ti bila kod Skvorca dan prije mene na transferu.isto svi Testovi negativni betu neću ni vaditi.
> A sta je tu je idemo u nove pobjede.

----------


## bubicazubica

:Heart: 
točno znam o čemu si pisala...ista stvar kao i kod mene..sve dane super pozitiva,nasmiješana,s blesavim smajlom po cijeli dan...a večer prije bete kao da me netko preokrenuo za 360 stupnjeva...
Drži mi se i vibram za sutrašnju pozitivnu betu!!!!!



> Draga tweety , pozlatile ti se rijeci!!   
> Evo sve dane sam bas pozitivna , al danas kao da se raspadam , pa place mi se cijeli dan , na svaku sitnicu i to onaj plac kao da se cijeli svijet srusio ..trebam hitno nestoo pozitivno!! )
> Cure moje srtno svima!! :fige

----------


## bubicazubica

:Heart: 
vibram one najpozitivnije vibre za danas!!!!!!



> Hvala ti draga, na kraju nisam otisla.. Pricala sam s muzem i mislim da bi nas negativan nalaz dva dana zaredom totalno dotukao.. Pa smo odlucili pricekati ponedjeljak, ako ne dobijem m necu ponovo raditi test nego onda idem vaditi betu, bit ce mi 27.dc pa bi beta trebala jasno pokazati sto se dogada..

----------


## bubicazubica

:Heart: 
čestitam od srca!!!!



> Cure, samo da vam javim da sam rodila u petak svoje 10 godina čekanje djevočice!
> Cure su dobro, svaka ima po 2,5 kg. 
> Ja se dobro oporavljam od svega.
> Svima želim ovu sreću što prije!!!

----------


## norma jeane

s-iva, čestitam od srca!!

evo da i ja prijavim + na testu! danas 14-ti dan od inseminacije po prvi put u životu sam vidjela kako izgleda pozitivan test, i moram priznati da sam još uvijek u šoku i ne vjerujem! radila sam u subotu 12-ti dan i bio je negativan, i mislim si idem ga jutros još reda radi odraditi, kad ono...iznenađenje! ali još sam skeptična dok ne vidim betu!!

----------


## tweety55

Procurila sam jutros, umirem od bolova, tako da nisam ni isla vaditi betu.. Odmah sam nazvala VV, preksutra iza 10 trebam doci, na 3.dc na pregled.. Jel mogu ja vec ovaj mjesec pokusat ponovo ili moramo imat pauzu?

----------


## Krisss

Cure meni je beta 8,23 IU/L, a danas je 13 dan od transfera! Luda sam sad, razumijem da je povišeno, ali to je tako nisko, trebala bi biti veća!  :Sad:  
Idem pokušati dobiti nekog na sv.Duh
Pliz pomozite ako imate kakav savjet!

----------


## tweety55

> Cure meni je beta 8,23 IU/L, a danas je 13 dan od transfera! Luda sam sad, razumijem da je povišeno, ali to je tako nisko, trebala bi biti veća!  
> Idem pokušati dobiti nekog na sv.Duh


Ne brini, sve vise od 5 je trudnoca, razmisljaj pozitivno i javi se s dobrim vijestima  :Smile:

----------


## NinaDrv

> Procurila sam jutros, umirem od bolova, tako da nisam ni isla vaditi betu.. Odmah sam nazvala VV, preksutra iza 10 trebam doci, na 3.dc na pregled.. Jel mogu ja vec ovaj mjesec pokusat ponovo ili moramo imat pauzu?


Žao mi je draga  :Sad: ,mislim da ne možeš odmah, meni je doktorica rekla da mogu u prirodni za 3 mj, a u stimulirani tek za 6 mjeseci. 
Ali trebala bi svakako vaditi betu, bez obzira na krvarenje. Ja je nisam vadila i doktorica me tako izgrdila da mi je bilo neugodno.

----------


## TinkerBell

Pozz,evo mene ponovno malo sam mozak stabila na off 
Prvo cestitam svima sa betama!!!bravo cure! I navijam zajedno sa cekalicama! :fige: 
Meni beta nazalost negativna...dalje me razumite...al idemo dalje u nove pobjede,sad nisam imala stimulaciju pa mogu brzo u novi postupak!! Borba i nema predaje!

----------


## tweety55

Makar se radi o inseminaciji? Jesi li sigurna? Znam da kod IVF-a moras raditi pauze ali za aih nisam sigurna

----------


## rozalija

> Cure, samo da vam javim da sam rodila u petak svoje 10 godina čekanje djevočice!
> Cure su dobro, svaka ima po 2,5 kg. 
> Ja se dobro oporavljam od svega.
> Svima želim ovu sreću što prije!!!


Čestitam od srca i tebi i mužu a malim princezama ogromna dobrodošlica.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Uživaj sa malim curama. :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tweety55

> Makar se radi o inseminaciji? Jesi li sigurna? Znam da kod IVF-a moras raditi pauze ali za aih nisam sigurna


NinaDrv kad sam nazvala VV da javim da je test negativan, izricito sam pitala sestru jel trebam vaditi betu i rekla je da ne, pa sad razmisljam da je mozda drugacija procedura i da ovisi jel se radi o ivf ili aih..

----------


## yagoda

Tweety, za inseminaciju nije potrebna pauza!

----------


## tweety55

> Tweety, za inseminaciju nije potrebna pauza!


Joj hvala, ma sestra me svu isprepadala, zovem danas da sam dobila, da me zapise za pregled preksutra, pita ona mene da zasto hocu na pregled.. Kazem joj da smo bili u postupku, da nije uspjelo i da hocemo odmah pokusati ponovo a ona meni da otkud mi da mozemo samo nastaviti kao tko mi je to rekao?!?

----------


## Krisss

> Procurila sam jutros, umirem od bolova, tako da nisam ni isla vaditi betu.. Odmah sam nazvala VV, preksutra iza 10 trebam doci, na 3.dc na pregled.. Jel mogu ja vec ovaj mjesec pokusat ponovo ili moramo imat pauzu?


Žao mi je *tweety55*  :Sad:  Držim fige za što raniji sljedeći postupak i naravno da bude uspješan! 
Meni su na sv. Duhu rekli da nastavim s terapijom i za tjedan dana ponovim betu, ako ne prokrvarim u međuvremenu... Sestra nije zvučala nimalo optimistično... tako da...  :Sad: 
A moja ginekologica kaže da je vjerojatno biokemijska  :Sad:  i.. nemojte biti tužni pa to vam je tek prvi put, mladi ste, ovo je dobar znak... 
Skoro sam se rasplakala pred svima...

----------


## NinaDrv

> Joj hvala, ma sestra me svu isprepadala, zovem danas da sam dobila, da me zapise za pregled preksutra, pita ona mene da zasto hocu na pregled.. Kazem joj da smo bili u postupku, da nije uspjelo i da hocemo odmah pokusati ponovo a ona meni da otkud mi da mozemo samo nastaviti kao tko mi je to rekao?!?


Mogu si misliti koja sestra te isprepadala  :Rolling Eyes: 
Oprosti, nisam registrirala da nisi bila na IVF postupku, nego inseminaciji.

----------


## tweety55

> Žao mi je *tweety55*  Držim fige za što raniji sljedeći postupak i naravno da bude uspješan! 
> Meni su na sv. Duhu rekli da nastavim s terapijom i za tjedan dana ponovim betu, ako ne prokrvarim u međuvremenu... Sestra nije zvučala nimalo optimistično... tako da... 
> A moja ginekologica kaže da je vjerojatno biokemijska  i.. nemojte biti tužni pa to vam je tek prvi put, mladi ste, ovo je dobar znak... 
> Skoro sam se rasplakala pred svima...


Ajoj, drzi se, zelim ti os srca da ti se mrvica izbori i da imas predivnu trudnocu, javljaj sto se dogada  :grouphug:

----------


## tweety55

> Mogu si misliti koja sestra te isprepadala 
> Oprosti, nisam registrirala da nisi bila na IVF postupku, nego inseminaciji.


Ma sve ok, znaci i ti si dozivjela tu divnu sestru.. 
Zao mi je sto ni ti nemas dobre vijesti, koja je situacija sad kod vas, sto dalje?

----------


## NinaDrv

> Ma sve ok, znaci i ti si dozivjela tu divnu sestru.. 
> Zao mi je sto ni ti nemas dobre vijesti, koja je situacija sad kod vas, sto dalje?


Mogu u prirodni postupak u 1. mj ili u stimulirani u 4. mj slijedeće godine. 
Ciklus prije postupka na koji se odlučim, idem na histeroskopiju da mi se odstrane polipi i napravi ranica na maternici, pa se možda embrij primi slijedeći ciklus.

----------


## tweety55

> Mogu u prirodni postupak u 1. mj ili u stimulirani u 4. mj slijedeće godine. 
> Ciklus prije postupka na koji se odlučim, idem na histeroskopiju da mi se odstrane polipi i napravi ranica na maternici, pa se možda embrij primi slijedeći ciklus.


Drzim fige u svakom slucaju i nadam se da ce ti to vrijeme dok cekas postupak proci sto brze,  :Smile:

----------


## iva777

> Procurila sam jutros, umirem od bolova, tako da nisam ni isla vaditi betu.. Odmah sam nazvala VV, preksutra iza 10 trebam doci, na 3.dc na pregled.. Jel mogu ja vec ovaj mjesec pokusat ponovo ili moramo imat pauzu?


Tweety zao mi je,samo nemoj odustajati i ja se osjecam kao da cu svaki tren , boli me trbuh i smjedji iscjedak je jos veci....
Kriss drzim ti najvece fige da se beta poveca , je mala ali je iznad 5 !!! 
~~~~~~saljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~



> Cure meni je beta 8,23 IU/L, a danas je 13 dan od transfera! Luda sam sad, razumijem da je povišeno, ali to je tako nisko, trebala bi biti veća!  
> Idem pokušati dobiti nekog na sv.Duh
> Pliz pomozite ako imate kakav savjet!

----------


## iva777

> Pozz,evo mene ponovno malo sam mozak stabila na off 
> Prvo cestitam svima sa betama!!!bravo cure! I navijam zajedno sa cekalicama!
> Meni beta nazalost negativna...dalje me razumite...al idemo dalje u nove pobjede,sad nisam imala stimulaciju pa mogu brzo u novi postupak!! Borba i nema predaje!


Zao mi je za negativni betu , ali bravo za stav!!!

----------


## iva777

> točno znam o čemu si pisala...ista stvar kao i kod mene..sve dane super pozitiva,nasmiješana,s blesavim smajlom po cijeli dan...a večer prije bete kao da me netko preokrenuo za 360 stupnjeva...
> Drži mi se i vibram za sutrašnju pozitivnu betu!!!!!


Bubica  :Heart:  hvala!!

----------


## Krisss

> s-iva, čestitam od srca!!
> 
> evo da i ja prijavim + na testu! danas 14-ti dan od inseminacije po prvi put u životu sam vidjela kako izgleda pozitivan test, i moram priznati da sam još uvijek u šoku i ne vjerujem! radila sam u subotu 12-ti dan i bio je negativan, i mislim si idem ga jutros još reda radi odraditi, kad ono...iznenađenje! ali još sam skeptična dok ne vidim betu!!


Jupiiii!!!  :Very Happy:  Čestitam! Sretno!

----------


## norma jeane

hvala! evo još uvijek sam u šoku! jutros vadila betu- 287... :Smile:

----------


## NinaDrv

> Drzim fige u svakom slucaju i nadam se da ce ti to vrijeme dok cekas postupak proci sto brze,


Hvala draga, tebi isto sretno u slijedećem pokušaju  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

> Cure, samo da vam javim da sam rodila u petak svoje 10 godina čekanje djevočice!
> Cure su dobro, svaka ima po 2,5 kg. 
> Ja se dobro oporavljam od svega.
> Svima želim ovu sreću što prije!!!


*S-iva*, i ovdje čestike od srca, jako, jako si me razveselila...a sada napokon opušteno uživaj u svojim srećicama :hart:  :Heart:

----------


## ivica_k

S_iva, cestitam od srca!!!

----------


## iva777

Kao i ocekivano , moja beta negativna.Cure hvala vam na svemu, puno ste mi pomogl savjetima i pozitivnom energijom.od srca zelim svima sto prije da vam se posreci... :Kiss:

----------


## Medeja

Iva, jako mi je žao...
Odtugujte ovaj postupak i onda pripremite strategiju za novu borbu.
Znam da ti nije lako.

----------


## iva777

> Iva, jako mi je žao...
> Odtugujte ovaj postupak i onda pripremite strategiju za novu borbu.
> Znam da ti nije lako.


Nekako sam vec odtugovala ,jos od negdje 7dpt imam osjecaj da je gotovo tako da sam se posteno isplakala i utuvila sam si u glavu da jednostavno je sve onako kako treba bit.Nije lako prihvatiti to , ali nije bilo sudjeno ovaj put. Mozda nece ni sljedeci, ali sam sigurna da ce jednom bit , danas sam odlucila bit jaka, sto prije se vratit u normalu ,psihicki i fizicki i u sljedeci postupak sa jos vise optimizma.Imam srecu sto je mm zaista u svim trenutcima bio bezrezervna podrska , odtugovli smo zajedno i blize smo nego ikad....zahvalna sam zbog toga.
Sljedeci tjedan sam na konzultacijma, pa cu vidjeti hocemo li probati koji prirodnjak(ako uopce ima smisla s obzirom na los spermiogram) .do tad i do sljedeceg postupaka cu se vratiti poslu i svemu onome sto sam zanemarila tijekom postupka.
Sretno vam lipe moje i ne odustajte !! Pusa

----------


## ema 1

Iva777 sta pametno reci kad sve znaš,skupi snage i uzmi vremena koliko ti treba za odmor i u nove pobjede jednom mora uspjeti.A sto se tiče prirodnjaka ja sam jednom uspjela iz prve ali je bio blighted ovum ali eto nikad se nezna.prirodnjake svejedno moraš ispucati pa uz par klomifena ili femara možda dobiješ koju stanicu vise.

----------


## Inesz

Iva777  :Love: 

Jesu li vam radili ICSI ili klasičnu IVF oplodnju?

----------


## iva777

> Nekako sam vec odtugovala ,jos od negdje 7dpt imam osjecaj da je gotovo tako da sam se posteno isplakala i utuvila sam si u glavu da jednostavno je sve onako kako treba bit.Nije lako prihvatiti to , ali nije bilo sudjeno ovaj put. Mozda nece ni sljedeci, ali sam sigurna da ce jednom bit , danas sam odlucila bit jaka, sto prije se vratit u normalu ,psihicki i fizicki i u sljedeci postupak sa jos vise optimizma.Imam srecu sto je mm zaista u svim trenutcima bio bezrezervna podrska , odtugovli smo zajedno i blize smo nego ikad....zahvalna sam zbog toga.
> Sljedeci tjedan sam na konzultacijma, pa cu vidjeti hocemo li probati koji prirodnjak(ako uopce ima smisla s obzirom na los spermiogram) .do tad i do sljedeceg postupaka cu se vratiti poslu i svemu onome sto sam zanemarila tijekom postupka.
> Sretno vam lipe moje i ne odustajte !! Pusa


Je ema, jednom bude, to nas sve i drzi zar ne? ☺ pa da nadam se u prirodjak, vidjet cemo sta ce doktorica reci u utorak, iako znam da se prirodnjaku bas ne treba puno nadat, ali idemo dalje probati sve sto se moze!

----------


## iva777

> Iva777 
> 
> Jesu li vam radili ICSI ili klasičnu IVF oplodnju?


Inesz, klasicnu ivf, nisu mi spominjali mogucnost icsi.i to budem pitala u utorak , sad sam vec malo slobodnija po tom pitanju.ovaj put smo imali puno vise jajnih stanica (12)nego prosli(5)
Ali eto opet nemamo nista smrzlica
.

----------


## tweety55

> hvala! evo još uvijek sam u šoku! jutros vadila betu- 287...


Cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## tweety55

> Kao i ocekivano , moja beta negativna.Cure hvala vam na svemu, puno ste mi pomogl savjetima i pozitivnom energijom.od srca zelim svima sto prije da vam se posreci...


iva777, jako mi je zao, znam kako se osjecas, drzi se i glavu gore, drugo nam ne preostaje  :grouphug:

----------


## iva777

> hvala! evo još uvijek sam u šoku! jutros vadila betu- 287...


Cestitam norma jeane!! Neka bude skolska trudnoca!!!  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## laura33

Ne čitam u ovom postupku redovito forum, ali škicnem pomalo. Svim curama koje imate "+" i velike bete, čestitam, želim vam školske trudnoće!  :Smile: 

*Iva777*  - zao mi je zbog neuspješnog postupka.  :Sad: 
Poznati su mi svi ti osjećaji... nemam ti što pametno reć, osim da to sad odtuguješ, uzmeš si vrremena za kratku analizu postupka,ispitaš dr sve što treba, a nakon toga odmah priprema plana za sljedeći postupak. Nema više osvrtanja na ono što je bilo ili žaljenja za onim što se ne može promijeniti.
Treba skupiti preostalu pozitivnu energiju i preusmjerit je na novi postupak. 
Želim ti sreću od srca!  :Smile: 
Svatko od nas će dočekati svoj plusić, prije ili kasnije!!!!
To ja tako i sama sebi govorim, to mi je već mantra!  :Wink: 

Ja se u ovom postupku uopće ne nerviram, gotovo da ne prepoznajem samu sebe. Test ću raditi u nedjelju (8dnt), al čisto zato što ponedjeljak moram na posao pa za svaki slučaj.. 
Kako bude bude. 
Simptoma nemam gotovo nikakvih, simptomi hiperstimulacije su nestali, samo mi je lice koma, al to je od utrogestana sigurno, i ne mogu spavati, to me onako malo čudi, jer inače mi se od Utrogestana spavalo i po danu....

----------


## Krisss

> Kao i ocekivano , moja beta negativna.Cure hvala vam na svemu, puno ste mi pomogl savjetima i pozitivnom energijom.od srca zelim svima sto prije da vam se posreci...


  :Crying or Very sad:  :grouphug:

----------


## tal

Bok cure nova sam tu ....taman sam iza transfera 2 blastocista pa me zanima šta je pametnije , mirovati ili se normalno ponašati osim naravno teških fizičkih pokreta ?

----------


## laura33

Mislim da je dobro vratiti se svakodnevnim aktivnostima i izbjegavati napore. 
Dobro je radi prokrvljenosti maternice-
Doktori većinom kažu da uspjeh postupka ovisi u prvom redu o genetici zametka, a ne o tome mirovale mi ili ne. Naravno ako mirovanje nije ordinirano od strane lječnika.

----------


## suncokret19

I ja sam u ponedjeljak imala transfer 1 blastociste. Naoružala sam se knjigama, lagano počistim suđe i odjeću po kući, idem na posao normalno, ali ne radim ništa fizički naporno i ne dižem ništa teško..nekako sam u zen modu, ali stalno se pitam kad će se pojaviti neki simptomi   :Smile:

----------


## laura33

I ja sam taman 2 posta iznad napisala da nemam nikakve simptome i onda fino maloprije iznenađenje. 
Trag krvi na toalet papiru, onako ko žilica, u dva navrata, sad više nema ništa. 
Danas mi je tek 5 dan nakon transfera.. 
E sad kreću svakakvi filmovi u glavi, mrzim to!!!!  :Sad:

----------


## suncokret19

bi to moglo biti impl.krvarenje?

----------


## laura33

Pa teoretski bi moglo.
Al imam lose iskustvo iz proslog postupka kad sam iscjedak pocela imati 6 dnt i 10dnt beta je bila 0 pa se bojim da se ponavlja isto!  :Sad: 
Iako tad sam bila na Duphastonu 3X1, a sad sam na Utrogestanu 3x2...
Nista, cekam ako se ponovi tokom dana zovem doktora.

----------


## id20

Evo ja cu se javiti, danas bila aspiracija, 8 js, sad cekamo sto ce se dalje dogadati.. Blagi je hiper, tako da dosta boli, ne znam jel imate koji savjet osim puno tekucine sto sam procitala ovdje..

----------


## laura33

*Id20* - super rezultat, sretno dalje.

Što se tiče hipera ja sam bas mirovala, al ono doslovno od kreveta do kauča, wc-a ili stola. Kod hodanja me jako zatezalo prvih dana u jajnicima kasnije kad sam bila sva napuhana, oko ruba rebara i uz dijafragmu.
Moraš unositi puno tekućine, možeš si uzeti i  neki izotonički napitak i paziti jel redovno mokriš i jesti lagano nesto , jer kad još pun želudac, uz sve drugo, stvori pritisak u abdomenu onda je to užasno bolno.

----------


## id20

laura33, hvala ti! 
Trudim se da pijem sto vise tekucine, stalno kuham caj, to mi nekako najvise odgovara.. Probat cu mirovati sto vise, knjiga je kraj mene i zabavit cu se vec nekako!

----------


## iva777

> Evo ja cu se javiti, danas bila aspiracija, 8 js, sad cekamo sto ce se dalje dogadati.. Blagi je hiper, tako da dosta boli, ne znam jel imate koji savjet osim puno tekucine sto sam procitala ovdje..


Id20 lijepi broj stanica, neka se lijepo oplode i nek bude uspjesan transfer  :Smile: i ja sam imala blagi hiper, i dosta je boljelo, mirovala sam ali najvaznije je da slusas svoje tijelo.uz tekucinu naravno i laganija hrana je preporucljiva.
Sretno i javljaj nam se.  :Smile:

----------


## iva777

> iva777, jako mi je zao, znam kako se osjecas, drzi se i glavu gore, drugo nam ne preostaje


Nego sto nego glavu gore!  :Smile: 
Samo takav stav je put do uspjeha, svaki neuspjesan postupak je samo prepreka do cilja! Drz mi se  :Wink: :D

----------


## iva777

> Ne čitam u ovom postupku redovito forum, ali škicnem pomalo. Svim curama koje imate "+" i velike bete, čestitam, želim vam školske trudnoće! 
> 
> *Iva777*  - zao mi je zbog neuspješnog postupka. 
> Poznati su mi svi ti osjećaji... nemam ti što pametno reć, osim da to sad odtuguješ, uzmeš si vrremena za kratku analizu postupka,ispitaš dr sve što treba, a nakon toga odmah priprema plana za sljedeći postupak. Nema više osvrtanja na ono što je bilo ili žaljenja za onim što se ne može promijeniti.
> Treba skupiti preostalu pozitivnu energiju i preusmjerit je na novi postupak. 
> Želim ti sreću od srca! 
> Svatko od nas će dočekati svoj plusić, prije ili kasnije!!!!
> To ja tako i sama sebi govorim, to mi je već mantra! 
> 
> ...


Laura33 : fige za + !! 
Joj i meni je lice koma bilo ovaj put, em pristavo em se perutalo, nevenova mast me spasila! I blagi tonik, tj micelarna vodica..
A simptome sam imala apsolutno sve moguce, pa opet nista...sto je najgore jos uvijek ih imam, jos nisam dobila m, imam smeckasto krvarenje od 10 dpt( ova nedjelja) do sad...malo me i strah da ce kad stigne vjestica bit poprilicno bolna....uh...muke nase svagdasnje  :Smile: )
Sretno ti od srca !!

----------


## iva777

> I ja sam taman 2 posta iznad napisala da nemam nikakve simptome i onda fino maloprije iznenađenje. 
> Trag krvi na toalet papiru, onako ko žilica, u dva navrata, sad više nema ništa. 
> Danas mi je tek 5 dan nakon transfera.. 
> E sad kreću svakakvi filmovi u glavi, mrzim to!!!!


Drzim fige da je implantacijsko  :Smile: 
Fali nam malo veselja tu , sve se neki minusi i nule zaredali.
Samo pozitivno ! :D

----------


## tweety55

> Nego sto nego glavu gore! 
> Samo takav stav je put do uspjeha, svaki neuspjesan postupak je samo prepreka do cilja! Drz mi se :D


Ja sam danas bila na VV, 3.dc, nadala se da cemo pokusat i ovaj mj, ali navodno ne mogu 2 postupka zaredom makar se radi o AIH, obzirom na blagdane iduci mj moram cekati 2 ciklusa, znaci nista do sijecnja  :Sad:

----------


## iva777

> Ja sam danas bila na VV, 3.dc, nadala se da cemo pokusat i ovaj mj, ali navodno ne mogu 2 postupka zaredom makar se radi o AIH, obzirom na blagdane iduci mj moram cekati 2 ciklusa, znaci nista do sijecnja


Joj bas mi je zao sto im je takva praksa, ja sam u utorak na svetom duhu pa cemo vidjeti kakva je njihova praksa, hocu li moci bar u prirodnjak...mozda u 12 mj.
Vidjet ces brzo ce 1 mjesec evo vec 11 na izmaku, 12 mj.je u znaku blagdana , a to uvijek brzo prodje . :Smile: posveti se sebi , malo se oporavi, i eto vec sijecanj.☺

----------


## tweety55

> Joj bas mi je zao sto im je takva praksa, ja sam u utorak na svetom duhu pa cemo vidjeti kakva je njihova praksa, hocu li moci bar u prirodnjak...mozda u 12 mj.
> Vidjet ces brzo ce 1 mjesec evo vec 11 na izmaku, 12 mj.je u znaku blagdana , a to uvijek brzo prodje .posveti se sebi , malo se oporavi, i eto vec sijecanj.☺


Hvala ti draga i sretno! Javi kako je proslo  :Smile:

----------


## laura33

> Drzim fige da je implantacijsko 
> Fali nam malo veselja tu , sve se neki minusi i nule zaredali.
> Samo pozitivno ! :D


Hvala ti, nadam se najboljem!  :Smile: 

Treba dočekati nedjelju i test, neću raditi prije iako me ovaj iscjedak muči, ali strpit ću se ipak.

----------


## id20

Sad me zvala biologinja, imamo 3 oplodene! Ja ne znam jesam li mozda nezahvalna, ali ocekivala sam bolji rezultat.. Znam da mi je i jedna prava dovoljna, ali trenutno sam bas potistena..

----------


## iva777

> Sad me zvala biologinja, imamo 3 oplodene! Ja ne znam jesam li mozda nezahvalna, ali ocekivala sam bolji rezultat.. Znam da mi je i jedna prava dovoljna, ali trenutno sam bas potistena..


Tako sam se i ja osjecala , od 12js , na kraju samo 2 oplodjene koje su vracene 3 dan.razumijem te, ali nazalost na to nemozemo utjecati.
Samo hrabro id20, neka budu dobitni!!  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## laura33

> Sad me zvala biologinja, imamo 3 oplodene! Ja ne znam jesam li mozda nezahvalna, ali ocekivala sam bolji rezultat.. Znam da mi je i jedna prava dovoljna, ali trenutno sam bas potistena..


Nemoj biti tužna,ko što kažeš, jedna prava je dovoljna, to nemoj zaboraviti, veći broj ti opet ne jamči uspjeh.

Držim  :fige:  da se nastave lijepo dijeliti.

----------


## id20

Sve je to meni jasno, prosli puta od 12 js isto 2 vracene, i to ne bas dobre, nisam nista ni ocekivala.. Drugi dan su bile dobile fragmente, tako da se bojim sto ce biti kad me sutra nazove.. 
Nadam se da ce biti bolje.. Mene najvise zanima zasto njih toliko propada??!

----------


## laura33

Meni ti je isto od 12 stanica ostalo samo tri dobre blastociste, sve ostali zameci su bili fragmentirani, tj preostalih 7. 
aa sam isto razočarana krajnjim rezultatom, a ni doktor ni biolog nisu bili presretni, očekivali su više. 
Al ko što sam rekla i tebi, možda mi i ta jedna bude dovoljna.  :Smile: 

Meni je biolog rekao da je to jednostavno tako,  prirodna selekcija...
Određeni stupanj fragmentacije se i tolerira, ne umanjuje sposobnost implantacije, mislim da je to do 10 % fragmentacije.

----------


## miuta821

Cure moje meni od 11 stanica 5 se oplidilo naj naj kvalitetni blast pa opet nista sad jos imam 2 blast od ovi 5 ali nemam nade.tako da nema opet pravila.sretno svima

----------


## Inesz

Cure sretno!

Žao mi je radi loših rezultata postupaka. Tješimo same sebe,  tješimo jedna drugu, često pišemo i jedan dobar embrij je dovoljan.
Općenito govoreći, kad mlada i zdrava žena, kojoj partner nema dg azoospermije,  prodje stimulirani postupak i ne dobije 4-5 dobrih blastica, slobodno se može reći da je postupak suboptimalno odrađen.

----------


## laura33

> Cure sretno!
> Općenito govoreći, kad mlada i zdrava žena, kojoj partner nema dg azoospermije,  prodje stimulirani postupak i ne dobije 4-5 dobrih blastica, slobodno se može reći da je postupak suboptimalno odrađen.


Neznam, ja mislim da je moj doktor izvrsno odredio protokol stimulacije, da smo dobili puno stanica, 10/12 je bilo oplođeno, radio se klasičan IVF, sve su se djelile, ali samo tri su bile dobre blastice.
Mislim da oni ne mogu utjecati na kvalitetu mojih jajnih stanica ili kvalitetu muževa spermiograma taj dan

----------


## Medeja

Slažem se s laurom.
Ja sam imala 16js, neke su bile nezrele, ostalo ih je 12, 9 ih se oplodilo, a dvije su došle do blastica.
Prije toga su dva embrija vraćena i jedan se primio.
Moji su embriji svi bili loše kvalitete, počeli rano s fragmentacijama.

----------


## Inesz

Ženska plodnost počinje opadati već prije 30- te.

Kad u reproduktivnom smislu govorimo o mladim ženama, općenito se misli na žene mlađe od 30 godina.

----------


## Krisss

Drage moje evo samo da javim... jučer sam prokrvarila  :Sad:  tako da betu neću niti ponavljati... i sve sam to koliko toliko dobro prihvatila u nadi da ću što prije u novi postupak, a danas me na sv. Duhu naručili tek 4.1. na kontrolu  :Rolling Eyes:  Vjerojatno moram toliko čekati jer dr. Baumana više nema pa su me prebacili kod dr. Sirovec (ako sam dobro zapamtila)... 
Eto, moje strpljenje je definitivno na kušnji..., jer ako sam tek tad na kontroli tko zna kad ću ponovno u postupak  :Sad:  osjećam se bezveze!!!
Svima držim fige za puno kvalitetnih jajnih stanica, da ih se što više oplodi i da bude što više plusića i veselih vijesti!

----------


## tweety55

> Drage moje evo samo da javim... jučer sam prokrvarila  tako da betu neću niti ponavljati... i sve sam to koliko toliko dobro prihvatila u nadi da ću što prije u novi postupak, a danas me na sv. Duhu naručili tek 4.1. na kontrolu  Vjerojatno moram toliko čekati jer dr. Baumana više nema pa su me prebacili kod dr. Sirovec (ako sam dobro zapamtila)... 
> Eto, moje strpljenje je definitivno na kušnji..., jer ako sam tek tad na kontroli tko zna kad ću ponovno u postupak  osjećam se bezveze!!!
> Svima držim fige za puno kvalitetnih jajnih stanica, da ih se što više oplodi i da bude što više plusića i veselih vijesti!


Drzi se, jako mi je zao.. Ja sam isto tako reagirala jucer kad sam isto saznala da nista do prvog mjeseca, uzas! Jos smo danas saznali da mm ima varikokelu, koji je sad to vrag?!? Uglavnom, mora na uzv pa cemo vidjet sto dalje.. Taman rijesis jedan problem i pojave se dva nova, za posasavit..... :Sad:

----------


## Krisss

> Drzi se, jako mi je zao.. Ja sam isto tako reagirala jucer kad sam isto saznala da nista do prvog mjeseca, uzas! Jos smo danas saznali da mm ima varikokelu, koji je sad to vrag?!? Uglavnom, mora na uzv pa cemo vidjet sto dalje.. Taman rijesis jedan problem i pojave se dva nova, za posasavit.....


 :Sad:  Strpljenje, strpljenje.... Barem ćemo skupa odbrojavati do siječnja, a možda i dane do bete  :Smile:  (ako me puste odmah barem na prirodni)
Kako ste saznali za varikokelu? mm ima loš spermiogram, ali ne znamo zbog čega, tj. pretpostavljaju da je stres i pušenje, ali mu fertilup i prestanak pušenja nisu ništa pomogli, čak se nalaz pogoršao  :Sad:  Nitko nam nije predložio neke dodatne pretrage  :Unsure:

----------


## antonija15

> Strpljenje, strpljenje.... Barem ćemo skupa odbrojavati do siječnja, a možda i dane do bete  (ako me puste odmah barem na prirodni)
> Kako ste saznali za varikokelu? mm ima loš spermiogram, ali ne znamo zbog čega, tj. pretpostavljaju da je stres i pušenje, ali mu fertilup i prestanak pušenja nisu ništa pomogli, čak se nalaz pogoršao  Nitko nam nije predložio neke dodatne pretrage


Na dodatnim pretragama ćete morati sami inzistirati,mome suprugu iz postupka u postupak nalaz je bio sve gori,onda sam razgovarala sa svojim ginekologom zašto ga nitko nigdje ne šalje a stanje se samo pogoršava,otišao je u Vinogradsku kod urologa ali mu ni on nije rekao ništa pametno.kupili smo mu Profertil i od njega mu se sgram popravio sa 6% progresivnih na 21%,ali sad na zadnjem postupku stanje se opet pogoršalo,pali smo na 16% progresivnih spermija.je li ti suprug radio briseve i bakteriološku analizu ejakulata?

----------


## Krisss

> Na dodatnim pretragama ćete morati sami inzistirati,mome suprugu iz postupka u postupak nalaz je bio sve gori,onda sam razgovarala sa svojim ginekologom zašto ga nitko nigdje ne šalje a stanje se samo pogoršava,otišao je u Vinogradsku kod urologa ali mu ni on nije rekao ništa pametno.kupili smo mu Profertil i od njega mu se sgram popravio sa 6% progresivnih na 21%,ali sad na zadnjem postupku stanje se opet pogoršalo,pali smo na 16% progresivnih spermija.je li ti suprug radio briseve i bakteriološku analizu ejakulata?


Radio je bakteriološku analizu i imao je dvije bakterije za koje su rekli da ne utječu na plodnost  :Rolling Eyes:  
Njegova doktorica opće prakse mu je propisala antibiotike i prvo se povukla jedna bakterija, a sad na zadnjoj analizi je sve uredno, i ejakulat i urin... S tim da smo ponovne analize radili kako si i sama rekla na naše inzistiranje.
Na briseve je išao jednom prije par godina, dok još nismo niti razmišljali o trudnoći, jer je imao osip koji je na kraju bio alergijska reakcija, a brisevi svi ok... 

Jeste vi nešto otkrili s pretragama, mislim uzrok lošeg sgrama?

----------


## tanatana

Cure, evo nam dopunjene liste tu na odbrojavanju. 
Ako ima grešaka, javite mi da ispravim i ako sam nekoga propustila upisati. Puno toga se dogodilo od prije ljeta  :Smile: 

*STUDENI 2014. (5)*
sara10, FET, Cito (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET)
ivana.sky spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xAIH)
Sanjolina, Cito, FET (nakon 1xIVF)
littlemouse1, 1.IVF
Angely4you, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF) gemini

*PROSINAC 2014. (4)*
Twinolina, Petrova, IVF, trudilica za treću bebu gemini
vita22 spontana trudnoća
malena19, VV, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu
geta, IVF, Belgija trudilica za drugu bebu

*SIJEČANJ 2015. (2)*
MallaPlava, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
vojvodjanka, FET, Norveška, (nakon 1xIVF)

*VELJAČA 2015. (4)*
dunja12, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon1xIVF) gemini
PinaColada, IVF
manola, IVF
Muma, spontana trudnoća

*OŽUJAK 2015. (3)*
zelimo_bebu, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
eryngium, KBC Ri, IVF
kudri, spontana trudnoća*TRAVANJ 2015. (3)*Žužy, IVF

Bananka, IVF

mona22, VV, IVF (nakon3xIVF, 2xFET, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);*SVIBANJ 2015. (4)*Njuskalica, Poliklinika Škvorc, IVF;tinica8 , IVF prirodni;Medeja, IVF;plavo oko, IVF (nakon 7xIVF);*LIPANJ 2015. (9)*darmar, MB, IVF (nakon 6xklomifen, 5xIVF, 1xFET);maris1980, ICSI;ljube555, IVF (nakon 1xIVF);Leelooluna, IVF;sisak, IVF;orange80, IVF;orhideja, IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 3xFET);zdravka82, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 2xFET);perlica55, IVF;*KOLOVOZ 2015. (2)*Mury, prirodna trudnoća;LadyB;*RUJAN 2015. (2)*zelimo_bebu; VV, FET (nakon 4xICSI);Lunale;*LISTOPAD 2015. (4)*Lagunas;Zima77;vojvodjanka, ICSI, (nakon 1xICSI, 3xFET);Tigo;*STUDENI  2015. (1)*norma jeane, IVF prirodni, (nakon 1xIVF prirodni);
 :štrika: *BETOČEKALICE*	laura33	Leon@	tal	suncokret19	Paulina28
*Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~*
*Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~*
*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
*AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~* 
Nikol2207*11/2015:*Paulina28id20, IVFlaura33Leon@talsuncokret19

*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
aboni76, ajma, Ajvi, aleksandraj, Ameli, amy2004, anabela1, Anaši1507, Anci272, Angus, antesa, Antonella14, antony34 , arlena, artisan, baby14, Bananka, barkica, Bea, bebushkica, bernica, beti79, BigBlue, biska, BlueI, bmaric, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja, bubekica, bubicazubica, Cannisa, carrie2812, cerepaha, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvitka, cvjet, Cvitaa, *DJ*, Dalmašica, dalmatinka1983, Darkica, daxy, dea84, Deamar, dim, dola, drama_queen, Dulcinea, dunja12, edina, ELA28, Elena 85, emiro, Enrika, florjan, Frćka, fuksija, Gabi, Geja 41, geronimo, giga, gigii, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, HelloKitty, Hoću bebu/lolalita, hope, hrki , ina35, inada, inana, Inna28, inspire_me, ivana83, ivana979, ivancica_1982, Iva28, ivica_k , izluđena, ivka, jadro, JelTom, Joss, kameleon, kata.klik, keti10, kik@, kiki30, kikolina, kitty, Kjara, kleopatra, klivija, kokos, koraljka, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, Lara86, laky, lemmingsica, Leva, Lexus, libertas8, lion heart, lora82, lulu79, luna2, ljube, ljubi, maca2, Maybe baby, marta, MAJA14, majalina, MajaPOP, makajica, Mala Maja, Mala28, malenna88, malena2, MAMI 2 , *mare*, marias, marincezg, Marlen, Marnie, marryy, Mary123, mateaaa28 , mativa, matty569, mayica01, Medeja, meki, mendula71, mg1975, milivoj73, miny, Missixty, miuta821, mona22, mostarka86, my_heart, mura, Nellie, Nera29, NerdyD, nestrpljiva anka, neumorna, Newbie, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, ninanina35, nina32, nina977, Ninchi_Zg, nirvana, nova21, njanja1, orhideja., osijek, pak, PapigaCapo, PetraP, philipa, Pika80, pingwin, pinny, pirica, plavo oko, prag, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, riba76, roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sabu, Samanta, Sandra1971, sara38, sara69, serenity1, sissy75, skandy, Skura, slonica tonica, Smarta, Snekica, sos15, sretna 1506, Strašna, sushi, s_iva, *sunisshining*, špelkica, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tamy79, tantolina, Tasha1981, Tena789, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, tiki_a, tikiica, tikki, TinaH, tina1986, tina2005, tina_julija, tinika2, Tinkica, tulipan83, Vali, valiana, Varnica, vatra86, vedre, venera82, Viki88, vita22, wanna be mommy, weda, zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, zadnjivoz, zdravka82, Zeena, zlo28, zoki28, Želim bebu, žužy, 1 zelja   :Heart:

----------


## tanatana

Jao... slučajno postala usred editiranja  :facepalm: 

Biti će bolje drugi put...  :Smile:

----------


## Krisss

> Jao... slučajno postala usred editiranja 
> 
> Biti će bolje drugi put...


 :Taps:  :lool:

----------


## snelly85

Evo da se i tu javim.Jucer je bila punkcija u prirodnom ciklusu IVF/ICSI.
Imali smo 1 folikul,1 jajnu stanicu.
Danas zvala lab i kaze oplodila se.
.I stanica je xy ( taj dio nisam najbolje shvatila)????
Sutra u 9h zovem da vidim dal se pravilno dijeli.
Ako je sve ok za 2 dana je transfer.
Eto pa vibrajte malo i za mene  :Smile:

----------


## tweety55

> Strpljenje, strpljenje.... Barem ćemo skupa odbrojavati do siječnja, a možda i dane do bete  (ako me puste odmah barem na prirodni)
> Kako ste saznali za varikokelu? mm ima loš spermiogram, ali ne znamo zbog čega, tj. pretpostavljaju da je stres i pušenje, ali mu fertilup i prestanak pušenja nisu ništa pomogli, čak se nalaz pogoršao  Nitko nam nije predložio neke dodatne pretrage


Isao je na pregled urologu i andrologu jer je cijelo vrijeme imao problema s mokrenjem, kao da je prehladio mjehur.. Nije pomogao ni uvin caj, ni prostamol uno, nista.. Sas je isto dobio preporuku da mora prestat pusiti i taj uzv pa cemo vidjeti sto dalje..  :Sad:

----------


## Krisss

Puno sreće ti želim snelly85! Javljaj kako napreduje! Neka bude jedan, ali vrijedan!

----------


## snelly85

Hvala na dobrim zeljama  :Smile: 
I moj muz ima varicocelu grd.II.To je saznao na pregledu kod urologa zbog loseg sgrama.On bi to trebao ic operirat jer ima bolove.ali za sad smo odustali od operacije.

----------


## antonija15

> Radio je bakteriološku analizu i imao je dvije bakterije za koje su rekli da ne utječu na plodnost  
> Njegova doktorica opće prakse mu je propisala antibiotike i prvo se povukla jedna bakterija, a sad na zadnjoj analizi je sve uredno, i ejakulat i urin... S tim da smo ponovne analize radili kako si i sama rekla na naše inzistiranje.
> Na briseve je išao jednom prije par godina, dok još nismo niti razmišljali o trudnoći, jer je imao osip koji je na kraju bio alergijska reakcija, a brisevi svi ok... 
> 
> Jeste vi nešto otkrili s pretragama, mislim uzrok lošeg sgrama?


Ma ništa za sad nismo otkrili,brisevi ok,bakteriološki ok,urolog ga je pregledao i rekao da je sve u redu,uglavnom isto ko i kod tebe sve prepisuju stresu i pušenju ali gledajući na realno onda nitko nebi dobio dijete.nakon 4. neuspijeha doktorica je spominjala da možda ne dolazi do implatacije ploda jer nam se ne poklapaju genetski kodovi što meni nije bilo baš najjasnije.kad sam je pitala da napravimo kariogram rekla je da ona nebi još jer on se inkako ne može promijeniti.sad još imam jednu zamrznutu blasticu koja je zapravo i loše kvalitete tako da ne očekujem ništa.morati ću viditi sa dr ima li smisla da me pošalje na laparoskopiju ili bilo što

----------


## antonija15

> Evo da se i tu javim.Jucer je bila punkcija u prirodnom ciklusu IVF/ICSI.
> Imali smo 1 folikul,1 jajnu stanicu.
> Danas zvala lab i kaze oplodila se.
> .I stanica je xy ( taj dio nisam najbolje shvatila)????
> Sutra u 9h zovem da vidim dal se pravilno dijeli.
> Ako je sve ok za 2 dana je transfer.
> Eto pa vibrajte malo i za mene


Mislim da su ti reki da su koristili metodu ICSI,to ti znaći da su spermij sa mikroinekcijom stavili izravno u jajnu stanicu,tu metodu koriste kad su spermiji slabije pokretni

----------


## snelly85

ma znam ja da je bila metoda icsi.
Ali emnriolog je rekao da je stanica xy.....to je bas razgovjetno rekao.
Evo danas je mrva 2 stanicna i sutra u 9h je tranafer.
Drzite fige curke  :Smile:

----------


## miuta821

> ma znam ja da je bila metoda icsi.
> Ali emnriolog je rekao da je stanica xy.....to je bas razgovjetno rekao.
> Evo danas je mrva 2 stanicna i sutra u 9h je tranafer.
> Drzite fige curke


Sretnooo

----------


## iva777

> ma znam ja da je bila metoda icsi.
> Ali emnriolog je rekao da je stanica xy.....to je bas razgovjetno rekao.
> Evo danas je mrva 2 stanicna i sutra u 9h je tranafer.
> Drzite fige curke


Snelly85 sretno ! Drzim fige !  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## snelly85

Hvala curke  :Smile: 
Joj ja se tak nadam da ce moj borac izdrzat  :Smile: 
Sretno svima nama koji stpljivo cekamo nasa cuda  :Smile:

----------


## tal

Snelly85  sretno ....misli pozitivno i budi opuštena  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## malenna88

Sanelly85 sretno

Evo i ja da prijavim imamo 5 smrznutih blastica/ICSI. U januaru planiramo transfer, jer ove godine nemoze zbog praznika

----------


## snelly85

Evo mene sa transfera.Vrlo dobar 4 stanicni embrij.
Beta za 12 dana  :Smile: 
Drzite fige  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

> Evo mene sa transfera.Vrlo dobar 4 stanicni embrij.
> Beta za 12 dana 
> Drzite fige


Saljem puno vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Jedna forumasica je svoj embrij nazvala krzljavcem jer embriolog nije puno nade polagao u njega. Al se njen krzljavac izborio i primio i zelim ti isto to. Zato vjeruj i nikada nemoj gubiti nadu. Sve su ti cure vec napisale da niti savrsen embrij ne znaci da ce doci do trudnoce  :Wink:

----------


## snelly85

Meni je biologica rekla da je pravilan cetverostanicni.
Nije spominjala postotke i to mi je drago.
Drzite fige  :Smile:

----------


## dunja12

Pozdrav curke, da vam se javim nakon više od pola godine. Nemojte odustajati i vi će te svi na kraju imati ovakav završetak, tj. novi početak  :Smile:  . Mi smo uspjeli u našem postupku, a kako je to izgledalo pogledajte u videu koji smo napravili nakon što su naše dvije sreće došle na svijet:
https://youtu.be/n0oZB3-D9NM

----------


## miuta821

Super cestitke suze mi teku neznam od srece ili od tuge.lijepo to je i moj san dva blizanci .nadamse da ce jednom se dogodit cuda.

----------


## id20

Curke, i moje su se stanice podjelile, preko vikenda me biologinja nije zvala, a sutra je transfer (5.dan)! Valjda ce biti sve ok kad dodemo sutra tamo! 
Nego, ja sam kao u blagom hiperu, jajnici me ne bole tako jako kako mi je doktor najavljivao da bi moglo biti, cak sad me bole samo na dodir, samo sam jaaaako napuhana.. Jel se trebam zabrinuti ili je to ok, od hipera, od utrogestana??! Inace se skroz super osjecam, pijem puno tekucine, cesto moram pipi, samo taj trbuh napuhani.. Hvala vam..

----------


## Inesz

Dunja12,  čestitam. Blizanci rodjeni u 40 tt. Bravo! Sretno! :Smile:

----------


## snelly85

id20,sretno i da mrvice sto prije dodu k tebi  :Smile:

----------


## snelly85

dunja 12 prekrasan video  :Smile: 
Predivne male srecice  :Smile: 
Puno vam srece zelim  :Smile:

----------


## tal

Zanima me od cura koje su imale transfer blastocista i ostale trudne, dali ste imale sve implatacijsko krvarenje ? Ustvari dali neka uopče nema nikakav simptom implatacije a ostala trudna ?

----------


## Kadauna

> Zanima me od cura koje su imale transfer blastocista i ostale trudne, dali ste imale sve implatacijsko krvarenje ? Ustvari dali neka uopče nema nikakav simptom implatacije a ostala trudna ?


ja sam nakon transfera dvije blastice ostala trudna - blizanci - bez ikakvih simptoma samo 10 dpo ili 5. dan nakon transfera pozitivan test i beta pozitivna. I u prvoj trudnoći - 12 dpo pozitivan test - bez ikakvih simptoma - ništa osim grudi (a to je od utrogestana vrlo lako moguće - i bez trudnoće). 

sretno tal - jesu li ti rekli kakvi su ti embriji/kakve su ti blastice?

----------


## tal

Hvala Kadauna ....rekli su mi he jedna blastocista dobra a jedna manje dobra . Ovo mi je drugi postupak ...u prvom isto bile dvi blastociste dobre ali 8 dan procurila ....sad sam peti dan nakon transfera pa me već kopka oče li uspit . A i godine su mi upitne  :Sad:  . Volila bi da mi je kao kod tebe iznenađenje bez simptoma .  :Wink:

----------


## id20

Posto mi je transfer sutra u pola10, a ujutro pijem terapiju za stitnjacu (eutyrox), i utrogestan, smijem ja to sve piti prije transfera?

----------


## sara79

> Posto mi je transfer sutra u pola10, a ujutro pijem terapiju za stitnjacu (eutyrox), i utrogestan, smijem ja to sve piti prije transfera?


Sve normalno uzmi prije transfera. Svu terapiju koju uzimas u to doba dana popij. Normalno smijes jesti i piti. I doci punog mjehura na transfer ako ti nisu drugacije rekli. 
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## id20

Tako sam i mislila.. Utrogestan sam uzimala i prosli puta, tada nisam pila terapiju za stitnjacu, pa nisam ni sama sigurna, iako tu nema sto smetati!! Hvala.. Sve cu popiti ujutro, i s Bozjom pomoci!!  :Smile:

----------


## iva777

> Posto mi je transfer sutra u pola10, a ujutro pijem terapiju za stitnjacu (eutyrox), i utrogestan, smijem ja to sve piti prije transfera?


Id20 potpisujem cure, normalno uzmi svoju terapiju, jedino su meni rekli da utrice popijem to jutro na dan transfera, sad neznam jel to ovisi o klinici?
Drzim fige za transfer i da nam javis za 10-14 dana lijepe vijesti! Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## iva777

Dunja prekrasan video , hvala sto si ga podijelila sa nama , uzivajte!  :Smile: 

Snelly85 i tal  vibram na najjace ~~~~~~~~~~i drzim fige za betu~~~~~
 :Smile:  :Shock:

----------


## snelly85

Hvala na figama.....  :Wink: 
Nadam se xa ce nas sve iznenadit velike bete pred Bozic  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

nisam u toku ali zelim da vas sto vise bude sa velikim betama i trbusasto! :Gumi-gumi:

----------


## bubicazubica

Samo veliki pozdrav svim hrabricama,tužnicama,i onim sretnicama :grouphug: 
...tal-ja sam imala imp.s dvije blastice 4dnt i 10dnt(kad sam mislila da je gotovo)..imala sam i u prirodnoj t.,a i nakon ovog tr.(11dnt)-izgleda da ja to imam u svakoj :Confused:

----------


## snelly85

Cure,ako je et 4 stanicnog 3 dan,kad bi se mogla ocekivat implantacija?
Koliko odprilike dana nakon et?
Jel problem ako mi se jos cicke nisu ni napuhale niti bole iako pijem duphaston vec 3 dana?

----------


## iva777

evco kopiram post , vise cura je objavilo sljedece :
Što se nakon transfera događa u maternici?

Nakon transfera zametka starog 3 dana događa se slijedeće:

1 dpt...zametak raste i razvija se

2 dpt...zametak se razvija u blastocistu

3 dpt...blastocista se izliježe iz omota

4 dpt...blastocista prianja na sluznicu maternice

5 dpt...započinje imlantacija (ugnježdenje) i blastocista sve više tone u sluznicu

6 dpt...proces implantacije se nastavlja, morula i dalje tone u sluznicu maternice

7 dpt... morula se kompletno ugnijezdila u sluznicu maternice, ima stanice placente i fetusa

8 dpt...stanice placente počinju lučiti hormon HCG u krv

9 dpt...sve više HCG-a se luči kako se fetus razvija

10 dpt... još više HCG-a se luči

11 dpt...nivo HCG-a sada je dovoljno velik da ga može detektirati kućni test na trudnoću iz 

urina





Nakon transfera zametka starog 5 dana događa se sljedeće:



0 dpt...zametak je u stadiju blastociste

1 dpt...blastocista se izliježe iz svog omota

2 dpt...blastocista prianja na sluznicu maternice

3 dpt...započinje implantacija (ugnježdenje) i blastocista polako tone u sluznicu

4 dpt...implantacija se nastavlja kako morula sve dublje tone u sluznicu maternice

5 dpt...morula se u potpunosti ugnijezdila u sluznicu i ima stanice placente i fetusa

6 dpt...stanice placente počinju lučiti hormon HCG u krv

7 dpt...više HCG-a se proizvodi kako se fetus razvija

8 dpt... više HCG-a se proizvodi kako se fetus razvija

9 dpt... nivo HCG-a sada je dovoljno velik da ga može detektirati kućni test na trudnoću iz 

urina

----------


## snelly85

Hvala Iva na odgovoru,ali ja mislim da u mom slucaju to ne vrijedi.
Pretpostavljam da ovaj protokol embrija starog 3 dana vrijedi u slucaju kad se vraca 8 stanicni,jer jedino tako u 2 dana moze doc do blastice?!
mozda grijesim al cisto sumnjam da ce moj 4 stanicno vec sutra bit blastica  :Undecided:

----------


## Kadauna

ako ne za dva dana onda za tri - to je neki očekivan razvoj, isto tako je snelly očekivano da treći dan bude 8-stanični, ali možda malo kasni, možda nije prošlo 3x24 sata nego manje i da su ti transfer napravili samo par sati kasnije, možda bi te već dočekao 8-stanični embrij....


stoga - ja simptome nisam imala.... napisala već negdje ranije, čekaj do 10. dana nakon punkcije ili 11. dana nakon punkcije (ne transfera) i napravi neki najosjetljiviji test. 

sretno!

Snelly85, ti si 85. godište? sad ću potražiti neku tablicu vjerojatnosti uspjeha u tim godinama sa samo 1 jajnom stanicom, čekaj!

----------


## Kadauna

http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/con...expansion.html

evo ga..... ipak je vjerojatnost s jednom jajnom stanicom doći do živorođenog djeteta čak 7-8% SRETNO!

----------


## iva777

> http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/con...expansion.html
> 
> evo ga..... ipak je vjerojatnost s jednom jajnom stanicom doći do živorođenog djeteta čak 7-8% SRETNO!


Kadauna , bas si se potrudila , svaka cast. :Wink:

----------


## žužy

> Jel problem ako mi se jos cicke nisu ni napuhale niti bole iako pijem duphaston vec 3 dana?


Nije problem,niti pravilo...nekome se cice napuhnu,nekog bole,nekog ne..nekome se ni malo ne promjene unatoč visokoj dozi progesterona. Sve je individualno :Smile: 
Sretno!

----------


## Kadauna

ma nisam, da forumašice baš hoće čitati - imale bi što na ovom forumu, ali na moju žalost - iskreno - na forumu u međuvremenu prevladava hopsanje, bodrenje, i ono "svi ćemo uspjeti....." mood.... nekad je ovo mjesto bilo mjesto s izvrsnim i vrlo korisnim informacija, još ih ima, ali je publika promijenila..... 

evo ti link na tu studiju - na preko 400.000 ciklusa - povezanost broja dobivenih jajnih stanica s živorođenom djecom iz tog postupka, sukladno tome je potrebno 10-15 jajnih stanica za najveću uspješnost, najidealnije 15-20 jajnih stanica (u tom rasponu nema značajnog rasta uspješnosti više). 
http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/con...ep.der106.full

Toliko o tome da naši liječnici sad pričaju priču o 2-3 jajne stanice ili 3-5j.s. koje su dovoljne (dr. Alebić - za kojeg u međuvremenu stvarno se bojim da generalno ima problem s IVF-om i sa zamrznutim zamecima, iako ne znam kako u međuvremenu radi kod Podobnika!? jel opet ide na blage stimulacije, na mali broj j.s. i na izbjegavanje zamrzavanja embrija). Drugi liječnici kažu da im je dosta 6-8 j.s. .... je možda kod nekog mlađeg para bez ozbiljnijih dijagnoza, možda tu stvarno je dovoljno imati 5 j.s. i od toga 2 blastice.

----------


## iva777

> ma nisam, da forumašice baš hoće čitati - imale bi što na ovom forumu, ali na moju žalost - iskreno - na forumu u međuvremenu prevladava hopsanje, bodrenje, i ono "svi ćemo uspjeti....." mood.... nekad je ovo mjesto bilo mjesto s izvrsnim i vrlo korisnim informacija, još ih ima, ali je publika promijenila..... 
> 
> evo ti link na tu studiju - na preko 400.000 ciklusa - povezanost broja dobivenih jajnih stanica s živorođenom djecom iz tog postupka, sukladno tome je potrebno 10-15 jajnih stanica za najveću uspješnost, najidealnije 15-20 jajnih stanica (u tom rasponu nema značajnog rasta uspješnosti više). 
> http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/con...ep.der106.full
> 
> Toliko o tome da naši liječnici sad pričaju priču o 2-3 jajne stanice ili 3-5j.s. koje su dovoljne (dr. Alebić - za kojeg u međuvremenu stvarno se bojim da generalno ima problem s IVF-om i sa zamrznutim zamecima, iako ne znam kako u međuvremenu radi kod Podobnika!? jel opet ide na blage stimulacije, na mali broj j.s. i na izbjegavanje zamrzavanja embrija). Drugi liječnici kažu da im je dosta 6-8 j.s. .... je možda kod nekog mlađeg para bez ozbiljnijih dijagnoza, možda tu stvarno je dovoljno imati 5 j.s. i od toga 2 blastice.


Ja sam relativno nova na forumu , od prosle godine sam tu i redovno istrazujem sve ono sto mi je interesantno i smatram poucnim , provitala sam sve stranice od pocetka do kraja, i stare i nove teme  nastojim biti sto informiranija , te isto tako volim dati podrsku curama , i meni je to puno znacilo kada sam tek krenula.sad ipak nastojim biti sto realnija te prihvacam svaki postupak kao korak naprijed.
Slazem se ima jako puno stranih i nasih publikacija sa korisnim informacijama.
Hvala jos jednom na linku.

----------


## snelly85

Kadauna,puno hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## id20

Kadauna, stvarno super linkovi.. Iva777, stadiji razvoja su mi super,to sam nedavno bila procitala i super mi je to.. 
Meni su danas vracene dvije blastociste, i jedna je zamrznuta! Posto sam u hiperu, doktor se cak dvoumio vratiti ili ne, ali ja se dobro osjecam, pa je ipak vratio.. Sad strogo mirovanje i cekati betu  :Wink:

----------


## snelly85

Evo mene od dr.....od 27.11 pa do bete na bolovanju....
A ja se nadam i iducih 9.mj  :Smile:

----------


## id20

Snelly85, sretno!! Ja sam na bolovanju od punkcije, nisam bila sposobna ici raditi, a ni sada do bete sigurno ne idem.. Nadam se da ce i tebi, a i meni, samo produziti bolovanje  :Wink:

----------


## snelly85

hahahaha ja sam to napisala sefici,da se ne vracam 27. i da se nadam da se necu vratit iducih 9 mj  :Smile: 
Koliko si ti imala stanica na punkciji?

----------


## id20

Tako smo se doktor i ja kao "oprostili" danas, do nekog 3D ultrazvuka! ovaj puta smo imali 8 js, od toga su 3 dosle do stadija blastociste, ostale su propale, sto nezrele, sto se nisu oplodile..

----------


## snelly85

svu srecu ti zelim  :Smile: 
makar je mene sad uhvatila takva neka tuga i nemir.
Pokusavam pozitivno ali sad mi nekak nejde.
Stalno mi se po glavi mota da sam bez veze otvarala bolovanje kad nista od ovoga  :Sad: 
Pomozite cure,kak da se toga rijesim.....  :Sad:

----------


## ja977

Dobar dan, drage žene.
Nova sam na forumu iako vas pratim i čitam dugo i svakodnevno. Htjela bih s vama podijeliti moju priču da ohrabrim sve koje su u ovoj bitci a posebno one u "najboljim godinama"  :Wink: . Ja imam 38 god i ove sam godine postala majka. Muž nema nikakvih teškoća, ja imam endometriozu koja je već jednom i laparaskopski rješavana. U braku smo 10 godina. Nakon neuspjelih kućnih aktivnosti  :Smile:  imali smo 2 neuspješna AIHa. Nakon toga prvi IVF: 6 folikula su dala 5 js, dobili smo 2 blastice koje su mi vraćene i bingo trudna. Na prvom UZV obe su opstale. U 9 tt missed ab. Isplakala i reklaBože kad si dao 1 put, daj mi opet da zatrudnim. Tad sam imala 34 godine. Sljedeći Ivf 5 folikula i 3 js, veaćen  8st treći dan. U tom postupku sam otpočetka bila sumnjičava i nisam betu ni dočekala. Lani, dakle s punih 37 god 3.ivf 6 folikula i 6 js. Dobili 3 Blastice, zbog spontanog iz 1.postupka odlučuju se vratiti 1 a 2 smo zamrznuli.  14 dan beta oko 800.  Na utrogestanu do kraja trudnoće mada je više manje bilo sve ok sto se same trudnoće tice. Čari trudnoće su već druga priča. Muž i ja svakako planiramo još 1 dijete i godine me ne opterećuju. Zato cure moje, ne dajte se. Borite se. Ja i nisam prošla ne znam što u svemu tome ali nešto ipak jesam. Punkcije su mi bile pod narkozom jer sam se na prvoj umalo onesvijestila. Porod je bio mila majka prema punkciji. Samo pogled na našeg sina je dovoljan da znam da se svaki trud i svaka suza isplatila. Uvijek sam vjerovala da ćemo uspjeti i uspjeli smo. Pratim vas i držim svima fige!

----------


## id20

Probaj se smiriti, uvijek postoje oscilacije u nasim osjecajima.. Ali borci su borci.. Uzmi knjigu ili nesto sto te smiruje i vjeruj.. Cuvajte se  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

> Pozdrav curke, da vam se javim nakon više od pola godine. Nemojte odustajati i vi će te svi na kraju imati ovakav završetak, tj. novi početak  . Mi smo uspjeli u našem postupku, a kako je to izgledalo pogledajte u videu koji smo napravili nakon što su naše dvije sreće došle na svijet:
> https://youtu.be/n0oZB3-D9NM


Čestitala sam već  :Smile: ,  puno sreće djeci i roditeljima. 

Moram se osvrnuti,  ovaj put je trudnoća bila uredna, bebe rodjene u terminu... Ali moglo je ispasti i puno lošije i za mamu i bebe jer je Lučinger direktno kršio zakon vraćajući 25 godišnjoj ženi u 2. Ivf-u 3 blastociste. Isto je napravio i u prvom Ivf-u.  Mlada žena, bez teškog muškog faktora (azoospermije),  1.  i 2. pokušaj pa odmah transfer 3 blastociste... 

Kad dodje do pobačaja blizanaca ili trojkica u npr.20 tt ili  do poroda u npr. 27 tt...

----------


## Kadauna

zahvalila bih našoj tanatani što je preuzela listu ...... 

 :Naklon:  :Naklon: 






> Cure, evo nam dopunjene liste tu na odbrojavanju. 
> Ako ima grešaka, javite mi da ispravim i ako sam nekoga propustila upisati. Puno toga se dogodilo od prije ljeta *STUDENI 2014. (5)*
> sara10, FET, Cito (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET)
> ivana.sky spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xAIH)
> Sanjolina, Cito, FET (nakon 1xIVF)
> littlemouse1, 1.IVF
> Angely4you, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF) gemini
> 
> *PROSINAC 2014. (4)*
> ...

----------


## snelly85

nema mene na listi  :Smile: 
1. ivf/icsi-prirodni ciklus
,et 3.dan  22.11
4.12-beta  :Smile:

----------


## snelly85

nema mene na listi  :Smile: 
1. ivf/icsi,et 3.dan  22.11
4.12-beta  :Smile:

----------


## tanatana

snelly, evo stavljam te na listu. Stavljati ću listu svaki tjedan s novostima  :Smile:

----------


## micamaca30

Nema niti mene 
Ja sam bila 24.1.2015 u poliklinici IVF na Et blastica prvi puta za drugu bebicu  :Wink:

----------


## iva777

Evo i mene prirodni 1vf 11/2015  :Smile:

----------


## Leon@

ja sam dočekala svoju betu  :Smile: 
transfer 2blastice je bio 14.10.
a prvi plusek ugledah 22.10.

----------


## tal

Imala sam transfer 2 blastocista i danas mi je 9 dan i primjetila sam roskasti više svijetlo iscjedak ....dal da se nadam ili je to predmenstrualni ???? Dali je neka imala 9 dan nešto slično a beta pozitivno ?

----------


## iva777

> Imala sam transfer 2 blastocista i danas mi je 9 dan i primjetila sam roskasti više svijetlo iscjedak ....dal da se nadam ili je to predmenstrualni ???? Dali je neka imala 9 dan nešto slično a beta pozitivno ?


Tal , imala sam slicno al ne sa pozitvnim ishodom, na tvom mjestu bi napravila test ili bi vadila betu, 9dt blastica bi se vec trebalo vidjeti nesto.sretno !

----------


## miuta821

> ja sam dočekala svoju betu 
> transfer 2blastice je bio 14.10.
> a prvi plusek ugledah 22.10.


Superrr cestitam

----------


## ljube555

Kod meni bilo isto potpuno isto.... I danas 23+1.. . 

Napravi test....

----------


## tal

Kako misliš ljube isto .....blastocista i tek 9 dan nešto roskasto sluzavo ali nije krv ...a sad ništa možda mslo zabolucka trbuh

----------


## Kadauna

ljube je isto imala nešto slično tvom iskustvu i danas je trudna puna 23 tjedna.. .-))

ja nemam dobrog iskustva s bilo kakvim smeđarenjem, krvarenjem roskastim, sluzavim, to bi meni bio uvijek početak menstruacije... kad bih ostajala trudna - nikada ništa nije bilo, nikakvo krvarenje.... 

slobodno možeš test napraviti - bilo koji - ili izvaditi betu, ti si danas 14 dana nakon punkcije, svaki će ti test pokazati točno - u bilo koje doba dana.. a beta je opet najsigurnija. SRETNO!

----------


## tal

Iva jeli tebi bilo isto nakon blastocista ?

----------


## iva777

> Iva jeli tebi bilo isto nakon blastocista ?


I nakon blastice i osmostanicnog nazalosst, ali kao sto sama vidis ima dosta cura kojima je takvo krvarenje zavrsilo trudnocnom, drzim fige da si ti isto jedna od njih.ja bih napravila test ili vadi betu sutra .

----------


## snelly85

> ja sam dočekala svoju betu 
> transfer 2blastice je bio 14.10.
> a prvi plusek ugledah 22.10.


cestitam draga od srca <3
samo hrabro do kraja  :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

> Imala sam transfer 2 blastocista i danas mi je 9 dan i primjetila sam roskasti više svijetlo iscjedak ....dal da se nadam ili je to predmenstrualni ???? Dali je neka imala 9 dan nešto slično a beta pozitivno ?


Ja sam u oba uspješna postupka s blasticama imala tako nešto u razdoblju od 7 do 11 dnt, čak i par kapi svježe krvi. Nadam se da ćeš i ti imati moj scenarij :Smile:

----------


## tal

Dabogda Bugaboo iz tvojih usta u Božje uši  :Smile:  . Kod mene evo sad ništa nema ni bolova ni iscjedka ...sutra si kupim test pa budem sigurnija a u pon. vadim betu  :Smile:  . Nadam se pozitivi i plusu .  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

Tal , isto sam imala taj rozi iscjedak...

----------


## snelly85

Znam da sam dosadila vec i Bogu i narodu ali opet imam pitanje.
Ako je meni vracen 4 stanicni malac 3 dan ja implantaciju mogu racunat tek tamo oko 28.11?
Pretpostavljam da se on u maternici razvija istom brzinom kao u labosu,danas bi po tome trebao bit blastica ili?

----------


## tal

A osim tog rozastog iscjedka jesi li imala bolove kao pred M ? A grudi me uopče ne bole kao prvih dana  :Sad:  ...

----------


## ljube555

Grcevi i bolovi sam imala stalno i moj dr.mi rekao da sam komplicirana da sam svaki drugi dan bjezala kod njega zbog toga...  Grudi me nista nisu bolili sada me tek bole na dodir... Nisam imala ni jedan simptom trudnoce i tako bilo do sada... Imala sam samo grcevi i bolovi i koji jos dan dan znaju pojaviti se ponekad i to probadanje... Jedino taj rozi iscjedak bio na 9i10 dan i mislila sam da krece menstr.pa sam 11dnt isla vaditi betu a inace sam trebala vaditi 13dnt ali 11dnt i tog krvarenja bila sam iznenadena sa betom231... Krvarenje nastavilo se od 5do9tt trudnoce ... Ali sve u svemu sada smo 23+2

----------


## tal

Hvala ....nadam se da ču i ja biti komplicirana kao i ti samo da bude pozitivno  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

Tal draga samo pozitivno!!!!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Tal...jesi radila test??? Tvoje "brljanje" sam imala i ja, pa i 3 dana svjeziju krv, ne puno, ali je bilo prisutno....sada sam 11+3 ...držim palce

----------


## miuta821

> Tal...jesi radila test??? Tvoje "brljanje" sam imala i ja, pa i 3 dana svjeziju krv, ne puno, ali je bilo prisutno....sada sam 11+3 ...držim palce


Sretno draga i uzivaj u trudnoci

----------


## tal

Želimo _bebu ...da radila sam test 10 dan i negativan je a betu vadim u ponedjeljak . Još uvjek brljavim i več me izluđuje ....ako nidam trudna nek bar M krene kako triba a ne ovo brljavljenje . 
Kako je tebi bilo ? Mislim kad si počela brljavit i kad si test radila ?

----------


## ljube555

Laura dal ti vadila ponovo betu???? 

Tal dal ti vadila betu?????

----------


## tal

Beta 1.20  :Sad:

----------


## Tigo

> Pozdrav curke, da vam se javim nakon više od pola godine. Nemojte odustajati i vi će te svi na kraju imati ovakav završetak, tj. novi početak  . Mi smo uspjeli u našem postupku, a kako je to izgledalo pogledajte u videu koji smo napravili nakon što su naše dvije sreće došle na svijet:
> https://youtu.be/n0oZB3-D9NM


Predivno i ja sam se sad njarila!! Veoma diröjivo, cestitam od ❤️

----------


## nina977

Pozdrav svima,tužnicama šaljem veliki zagrljaj a onima sa pozitivnim betama sve školski do kraja :Smile: 
Ja sam danas vadila betu nakon Fet-a blastica 10dnt i iznosi 39  :Sad: .. nije baš obećavajuća ,smrdi na biokemijsku,za dva dana ponavljam...
Pozz

----------


## laura33

> Laura dal ti vadila ponovo betu????


Jesam, danas je bilo službeno vađenje i beta iznosi 1127.00.  :Smile: 
Doktor zadovoljn, lijepo se i pravilno dupla.
Krvarenje je prestalo.
Ako sve ostane tako za cca 2 tj prvi uzv.
Još nisam odahnula, al zasad je stanje pod kontrolom!

----------


## sara79

> Jesam, danas je bilo službeno vađenje i beta iznosi 1127.00. 
> Doktor zadovoljn, lijepo se i pravilno dupla.
> Krvarenje je prestalo.
> Ako sve ostane tako za cca 2 tj prvi uzv.
> Još nisam odahnula, al zasad je stanje pod kontrolom!


Bravo laura  :Kiss:   divota.
Nisam niti sumnjala  :Wink:  
Sretno draga dalje  :Smile:

----------


## laura33

Hvala ti draga!  :Kiss:

----------


## tal

Sretno laura ♡

----------


## ljube555

Laura... Tvoja prica isto kako je moja bila....sretno od srca dalje

----------


## iva777

> Jesam, danas je bilo službeno vađenje i beta iznosi 1127.00. 
> Doktor zadovoljn, lijepo se i pravilno dupla.
> Krvarenje je prestalo.
> Ako sve ostane tako za cca 2 tj prvi uzv.
> Još nisam odahnula, al zasad je stanje pod kontrolom!


Bravo laura! Bas mi je drago da se sve lijepo razvija kako treba! Mislim i vrijeme je da pocnes osjecati cari trudnoce  :Smile:  neka se sve nastavi skolski!!  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Love:

----------


## Medeja

Laura, super za betu!!!
Držimo fige za uzv i da sve od sada pa nadalje bude u najboljem redu!

----------


## laura33

Hvala vam drage moje!  :grouphug: 

Sada se malo lake diše, ali mislim da ću moći bar malo odahnuti nakon uzv, ali zasad je situacija dobra, nadam se da će tako ostati i dalje.

----------


## snelly85

> Jesam, danas je bilo službeno vađenje i beta iznosi 1127.00. 
> Doktor zadovoljn, lijepo se i pravilno dupla.
> Krvarenje je prestalo.
> Ako sve ostane tako za cca 2 tj prvi uzv.
> Još nisam odahnula, al zasad je stanje pod kontrolom!


Draga cestitqm od <3
Samo pozitivno i opusteno do kraja  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

Snelly85 brojis sitno do bete  :Smile:  
To ce biti subota 12 dnt. Ides u bolnicu vaditi betu??

----------


## snelly85

Jucer sam pisala na temi nakon transfera.
Navecer kad sam legla sam imala onu poznatubtupu bol u donjem dijelu trbuha,kao da imam mengu ili da ce doc.
Evo,sad sam se probudila i nema te boli qli ni menge ni bilo kakvog iscjetka,hvala Bogu.
Za mengu je jos prerano jer su mi ciklusi 27 dana,a jucer je bio 8 dnt.pIjem i duphastone pa ne znam jel to koci mengu da krene?
Jel moguce  da je mozda bila i implantacija?
Ako ima tko takvog iskustva,pozitivnog neka mi se javi i ohrabri me i utjesi  :Wink: 
Treba cekat jos 3 dana do bete  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54020-j...lije-transfera

Snelly pogledaj ovdje post od forumasice prima.
Imala je isto treci dan 4 stanicni.

----------


## sara79

> Jucer sam pisala na temi nakon transfera.
> Navecer kad sam legla sam imala onu poznatubtupu bol u donjem dijelu trbuha,kao da imam mengu ili da ce doc.
> Evo,sad sam se probudila i nema te boli qli ni menge ni bilo kakvog iscjetka,hvala Bogu.
> Za mengu je jos prerano jer su mi ciklusi 27 dana,a jucer je bio 8 dnt.pIjem i duphastone pa ne znam jel to koci mengu da krene?
> Jel moguce  da je mozda bila i implantacija?
> Ako ima tko takvog iskustva,pozitivnog neka mi se javi i ohrabri me i utjesi 
> Treba cekat jos 3 dana do bete


Naravno da je moguca implantacija  :Smile:  
Drzim fige ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## snelly85

Joj hvala  :Kiss: 
Ali mene opet uhvatila manija gledanja u gace na wc-u  :Smile: 
Samo da ne dode vjestica  :Sad:

----------


## Medeja

Snelly, sve je moguće. Ja sam malo prokrvarila 8dnt trodnevnih malaca, vadila betu 11dnt i bila je pozitivna.
Meni je gin zbog tog krvarenja povećao duphastone na 4 dnevno. Čim sam krenula s tom divljom terapijom krvarenje se povuklo.
To krvarenje od dva dana pratila je blaga bol u maternici i menstrualna bol.
Držim fige da je i kod tebe tako.

----------


## snelly85

joj hvala  :Smile: 
ma ne krvarim nego ta tupa bol  :Sad:  
bas me izluduje  :Sad:

----------


## žužy

> Pozdrav svima,tužnicama šaljem veliki zagrljaj a onima sa pozitivnim betama sve školski do kraja
> Ja sam danas vadila betu nakon Fet-a blastica 10dnt i iznosi 39 .. nije baš obećavajuća ,smrdi na biokemijsku,za dva dana ponavljam...
> Pozz


 :fige:  da beta lijepo raste i sve bude dobro!

----------


## nina977

Hvala ti draga žuži  :Smile: 
Znam da baš nije otimistična brojka ali se potajno nadam čudu  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Da,nije velika brojka ali gle nikad neznaš. Sve je moguče. Kak se ti osječaš?

----------


## Joss

Nina977 sretno!!!

----------


## nina977

> Da,nije velika brojka ali gle nikad neznaš. Sve je moguče. Kak se ti osječaš?


6. i 7.dnt sam imala užasne pms bolove i mislila da stiže vještica svaki tren,od 8dnt sve kao rukom odnešeno,grudi ništa specijalno,malo punije i bolne na jači dodir.Danas me par puta na kratko zabolio trbuh kao pred vješticu..

----------


## nina977

> Nina977 sretno!!!


Hvala puno  :Smile:

----------


## iva777

Nina977 brojka je manja a ja ti od srca zelim da se lijepo dupla i da bude sve ok!☺
Snelly drzim fige da je bila implantacija , i da  beta pokaze lijepu brojkicu!
Cure puno strpljenja vam zelim i vibram ~~~~~~ na najjace za lijepe brojcice!

----------


## id20

Čestitam curke na pozitivnim betama, i vjerujem u pravilno dupljanje za Ninu!! Cuvajte se i svoje bebice! Meni je danas 8dpt i simptoma nemam bas nikakvih simptoma, betu vadim 11dpt

----------


## vojvodjanka

> Hvala ti draga žuži 
> Znam da baš nije otimistična brojka ali se potajno nadam čudu


Držim fige!  Pogledaj moj potpis! ☺

----------


## snelly85

id20,kad vadis betu?

----------


## Ginger

nina977, evo kopiram se sa druge teme




> evo, nasla sam
> 10 dpt dvije blastice - 15
> 14 dpt -75


to predivno stvorenjce je prije mjesec dana navrsilo 5 godina

----------


## id20

U petak.. Mozda napravim test u cetvrtak cisto da me malo pripremi..

----------


## nina977

> nina977, evo kopiram se sa druge teme
> 
> 
> to predivno stvorenjce je prije mjesec dana navrsilo 5 godina


Draga Ginger ,tisuću puta sam pogledala postove s tvojim i Ineszinim beta i moram priznat da mi još jedino to drži neki optimizam u meni,stvarno se nadam da ću vašim stopama  :Smile: 

U 9mj. sam imala biokemijsku,tada je beta na 10dnt blastica bila 13.5 ,a do tada u prijašnjih preko 20 postupaka uvijek  negativna.
Već smo bili na dobrom putu ka odustajanju a sad nam je ta biokemijska ipak dala neku nadu,ma ne znam ,nismo više pametni...Sutra javim razvoj situacije 
Thanks :Kiss:

----------


## nina977

> Držim fige!  Pogledaj moj potpis! ☺


vojvodjanka ,tek sad vidim i tvoj post,baš mi je drago da si se javila da dobijem malo nade  :Smile: 

Cure,puno vam hvala na potpori i nadamo se sutra dobrim vijestima  :Smile:

----------


## snelly85

nina977,drzim fige za duplanje  :Smile:

----------


## snelly85

> U petak.. Mozda napravim test u cetvrtak cisto da me malo pripremi..


Onda drzim fige na najjace  :Smile: 
Mene sad hvata panika,a ja bi najrade vec danas izvadila betu ali znam da je prerano.
Cure,jel moguce ako je zametak bio cetverostanican i implantacija kasnije da je beta u startu manja?
Nekako se tjesim da ce bit pozitivna ali da ce vejrovatno bit manja  :Smile:  pa se pripremam  :Smile:

----------


## nina977

Cure,moja beta danas 45,niti pada niti raste kako teba...užasno me strah :Sad:

----------


## Kadauna

> Onda drzim fige na najjace 
> Mene sad hvata panika,a ja bi najrade vec danas izvadila betu ali znam da je prerano.
> Cure,jel moguce ako je zametak bio cetverostanican i implantacija kasnije da je beta u startu manja?
> Nekako se tjesim da ce bit pozitivna ali da ce vejrovatno bit manja  pa se pripremam


danas je tebi 10. dan nakon transfera 3 dnevnog zametka? možeš test popiškiti...... i betu izvaditi...... nije prerano, ako si trudna - pokazat će i beta i test. SRETNO!

----------


## Kadauna

> Cure,moja beta danas 45,niti pada niti raste kako teba...užasno me strah


ajoj nina977, bojim se da ti je ovo baš biokemijska, nemaš druge nego za dva dana opet vaditi....... i vidjeti da li se već povlači, da isključite i vanmaterničnu. Iako je moje iskustvo s vanmaterničnom drugačije, ona uredno raste, pa stane, pa opet raste, ali su po mom nekom iskustvu ipak bete veće..... žao mi je nina977  :Sad:

----------


## nina977

Kaduna i ja mislim da je biokemijska :Sad:  ali od dva zla ovo je ipak manje nego da je vm...
Ništa,za 2 dana ponavljam pa ćemo biti pametniji..

----------


## žužy

Uh *nina* baš mi je žao...virkam jel gotov nalaz,nadala sam se i ja lijepom rastu. 
 :Love:

----------


## Ginger

nina, uh, nije dobro  :Sad: 
moja beta je bila niska, ali je lijepo rasla

----------


## kiki30

nina 977, :Love: 
pozdrav cure,evo ja sam bila na Fet-u u Pfc..
imala transfer dvije lijepe blastice i danas  beta na 14dnt - 1 918 !
Sve mi još čudno i strah me  svega ali vjerujem i nadam se da će ovaj put sve bit ok  :Smile: 
Sad opet čekanje ultrazvuka i nadam se srčeka  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

kiki30 ajmeeeeeeee  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
predivno!! cestitam! 
i vibram za dalje!

----------


## žužy

*kiki30*, :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Čestitam od sveg srca!

----------


## ivica_k

Kiki30, juuupiiiii, bravo!
Cestitam i ~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!

----------


## nina977

Cure hvala na potpori,samo da se što prije završi ova agonija..

Draga moja suborko Kiki30,želim ti svu sreću i sve školski do kraja

----------


## id20

Kiki, sretno!!

----------


## id20

Ok, nije postao pola poruke! Ja sam jutros radila test, negativan je, tako da sutra vjerojatno cu to samo potvrditi betom! Jel zna koja od vas kad smijemo nakon stimuliranog na fet, jer imamo zamrznutu jednu blasticu iz ovog postupka?!

----------


## Joss

> Ok, nije postao pola poruke! Ja sam jutros radila test, negativan je, tako da sutra vjerojatno cu to samo potvrditi betom! Jel zna koja od vas kad smijemo nakon stimuliranog na fet, jer imamo zamrznutu jednu blasticu iz ovog postupka?!



Žao mi zbog negativnog testa.
Ja sam imala jedan ciklus pauze prije FET-a.

----------


## Mury

Kiki30,moram i ovdje cestitati!!!!!
Nina777,grlim  :Love:

----------


## snelly85

Cure,radila sam danas ujutro gravignost i negativan je  :Sad: 
Nadam se da je mozda beta preniska pa ju nije detektiro  :Sad: 
Nada umire zadnja pa sam sad isla u breyer izvadit betu...nalazi su oko 14h....
Znam da su sanse nikakve ali ipak se nadam....uvijek se sjetim ginger i njezine male bete.....

----------


## suncokret19

snelly85, držim fige da se iznenadiš!!!   :Kiss:

----------


## snelly85

suncokret,hvala na figama  :Smile: 
i ja bi se htjela iznenadit ali mislim da nis od toga  :Sad: 
Vec mi je sad muka kad se sjetim povratka na posao  :Sad: 
jel netko zna ako imam otvoreno bolovanje do 10.12,a betu radim sutra.Ako je negativna jel se odma zatvara bolovanje ili mogu jos 2 dana ostat doma?
Isla bi radit u pon,ne da mi se odma sub i ned ic radit  :Sad:

----------


## Medeja

Ako već imaš bolovanje otvoreno, iskoristi ga.

----------


## snelly85

11dnt- beta <0.100 
Nista,vise srece drugi put  :Sad:

----------


## nina977

Snelly,žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## snelly85

a nista,sad u prvom mjesecu ponovno.Nadam se da ce bit vise srece  :Sad:

----------


## snelly85

jel netko zna od kad do kad su u vinogradskoj na godisnjem?

----------


## Medeja

Snelly, žao mi je. Ne znam imaš li koju smrzlicu ili ćeš morati u novi postupak, ali držim fige da uspije.
Znam kako se osjećaš, meni je taj osjećaj praznine bio najgori.
Za negativne bete sam uvijek saznala na poslu između dva školska sata pa bih do doma plakala. Teško je, ali napravi plan za nove pobjede, tada bude nešto lakše.

Nazovi sestru u humanoj i pitaj kada odlaze na godišnji. 
Ali nekako mislim da se poklapa sa školskim praznicima.
Tamo negdje pred Božić pa do iza Tri kralja. Koja dva tjedna.

----------


## snelly85

Medeja,nemam smrzlica.Ja sam isla u prirodni postupak.
Jel netko zna jel se klomifen smije uzimat kod hipertireoze?

----------


## Medeja

> Medeja,nemam smrzlica.Ja sam isla u prirodni postupak.
> Jel netko zna jel se klomifen smije uzimat kod hipertireoze?


Nisam sigurna, ali ako uzimaš terapiju i držiš ju pod kontrolom onda ne bi trebalo biti problema. Ili nisam u pravu?

----------


## snelly85

Hvala na odgovoru  :Smile:  Citala sam uputstva di pise da se ne smije uzimat kod oboljenja stitnjace,a vidla sam da au neke cure sa hipotireozom pile.ali ja imam hiper pa sam mislila ako tu netko ima iskustva da napise

----------


## Kadauna

snelly, nemoj biti tužna.... ti su prirodnjaci stvarno čudni - nikad se ne zna, može se zalomiti trudnoća iz takvih postupaka, iako je vjerojatnost ipak smanjena u odnosu na stimulirane, jer se dobije uglavnom samo 1 j.s.  ma da... na koncu, svoju prvu trudnoću i porod zahvaljujem stimuliranom postupku - fulanoj stimulaciji u kojoj smo dobili samo 2 jajne stanice, vraćen samo 1 embrij - treći dan osmostanični..... taj je embrij sad skoro 5-godišnja curica. 

ovo da li bi išla s klomifenom, zašto ne, sigurna sam da može uz hipotireozu, ali je pitanje hoćete li išta s tim dobiti, ja bih probala, ali mislim da Vinogradska ide u prirodnjake isključivo bez ikakvih lijekova. Dakle, ako ti daju u Vinogradskoj klomifen oni to broje kao stimulaciju. Tebi je to na koncu svejedno jer ionako na pravu stimulaciju zbog drugih zdravstvenih razloga ne možeš ići, jel tako?

A tko ti tu tvoju hipotireozu kontrolira? kakvu terapiju primaš? i kakvi su ti nalazi štitnjače nakon terapije?

----------


## Kadauna

> pozdrav cure,evo ja sam bila na Fet-u u Pfc..
> imala transfer dvije lijepe blastice i danas  beta na 14dnt - 1 918 !
> Sve mi još čudno i strah me  svega ali vjerujem i nadam se da će ovaj put sve bit ok 
> Sad opet čekanje ultrazvuka i nadam se srčeka


ajme kika30 - pa kako sam ovo propustila?? 

ja se veselim i baš me briga... ovo je trudnoća maratonke       :Sing:   :Gumi-gumi:   :Dancing Fever: 
i čestitam ti od srca. Kad će uzv? joj tako se veselim i ovo mi izgleda iskreno baš odlično. Znam da te je strah...... ali ovo mora biti dobro..... mora i gotovo! držim fige i vibram u isčekivanju novih vijesti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Black Girl

Snelly zao mi je .. Meni su rekli da su na godišnjem do 10.1.

----------


## id20

Cure, moja beta je 186.07, doktor je viknuo jeees, i da ponovim u ponedjeljak! Danas je 11 dan nakon transfera!  :Smile:  molim se za dalje!!

----------


## nina977

Cure ,samo da javim da je moja beta krenula padati, sa 45 je danas pala na 28,znači biokemijska opet.. :Sad:

----------


## Medeja

Nina, žao mi je...  :Sad:

----------


## Zenii

Id20, bravo za betu i navijam za pravilno duplanje  :Smile:

----------


## snelly85

id20,cestitam i najvijam na najjace  :Kiss: 
Sretno do kraja  :Smile:

----------


## snelly85

kadauna,da upravu si,meni je svejedno ako mi klomifen racunaju pod stimulirani ja zbog svoje epi ne smijem jacu stimulaciju.
Ali dr.T me stavio na listu ljekova za 3.mj  :Undecided: 
Ne znam da li bi ja mogla sad u 1.mj pitat da probamo sa klomifenom,kupit cu ga sama nije problem.
Samo ne znam jer ja moram cekat bas taj 3.mj jer i ovak necu uzimat te ljekove?

----------


## iva777

Id20 bravo , ako sam dobro povezala test je prije 2 dana ili dan bio negativan?! ~~~~vibram za duplanje  :Smile: 
Snelly zao mi je  :Sad:  nadam se da ces uspjeti dogovoriti 1 mjesec
Nina977  :Sad:   oporavi se brzo!

----------


## iva777

> nina 977,
> pozdrav cure,evo ja sam bila na Fet-u u Pfc..
> imala transfer dvije lijepe blastice i danas  beta na 14dnt - 1 918 !
> Sve mi još čudno i strah me  svega ali vjerujem i nadam se da će ovaj put sve bit ok 
> Sad opet čekanje ultrazvuka i nadam se srčeka


Kiki30 cestitam !!!  :Smile:

----------


## id20

Nina, zao mi je, hrabro naprijed!
Da, jucer ujutro radila test i bio negativan!

----------


## iva777

> Nina, zao mi je, hrabro naprijed!
> Da, jucer ujutro radila test i bio negativan!


Da dobro sam zapamtila onda! Kakav preokret :Smile: 
Jako mi je drago cut  ovakve vijesti!!
Jupi!!!!

----------


## id20

Da, svaka cast kako si zapamtila, meni se pomjesaju imena, onda se vracam unatrag citati!!

----------


## miuta821

> Cure, moja beta je 186.07, doktor je viknuo jeees, i da ponovim u ponedjeljak! Danas je 11 dan nakon transfera!  molim se za dalje!!


Cestitam super za betu.

----------


## Medeja

> Nina, zao mi je, hrabro naprijed!
> Da, jucer ujutro radila test i bio negativan!


Ajme, mogu si zamisliti iznenađenje kada si ugledala brojčicu! Čestitam!
Mene je bilo strah raditi test, ali kada sam vidjela pozitivnu betu baš sam se osjećala neobično, strah i uzbuđenje u isto vrijeme.

----------


## Joss

> Cure, moja beta je 186.07, doktor je viknuo jeees, i da ponovim u ponedjeljak! Danas je 11 dan nakon transfera!  molim se za dalje!!


ma mrak!!!čestitam!!

----------


## nina977

id20,prekrasne vijesti,čestitam :Smile: 

Cure hvala na podršci..

----------


## id20

Hvala vam curke! Mozda se malo rijetko javljam, ali svakodnevno vas citam, toliko sam stvari ovdje saznala.. Radila sam test jer sam ga imala doma, suprug kad me nazvao nakon sto je podigao nalaz, nisam mu vjerovala, a opet znala sam da se ne bi salio s tim! Citamo se i dalje i cujemo u ponedjeljak s novom betom! Kad se radi prvi ultrazvuk, mislim da ce me tek to smiriti??

----------


## vatra86

Kiki30 pa sta ja to citam!!!! Omg!!!
Pa tako si me razveselila!! Cestitam o srca i zelim ti mirnu, normalnu i dosadnu T!!!

Ostalima isto cestitam!!
Nama tuznicama,glava gore i idemo dalje..
Moj dugi protokol nije bio uspjesan, 5 folikula 1 js,nekvalitetna, nije bilo et, pa ponovni  i zadnji (hzzo) pokusaj za par mjeseci

----------


## kiki30

hvala cure !! ultrazvuk tek 17.12 aaaa poludit ću do tad  :Grin: 
vatra,  :Kiss:

----------


## id20

Curke, danas 14. dan beta 1053.13

----------


## biska

Bravo id20!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## id20

> Bravo id20!


Doktor zadovoljan, kaze za dva tjedna prvi pregled.. Planiram se naruciti kod MPO doktora na taj prvi pregled?! Jel Vas nastavljaju voditi MPO doktori ili prelazite kod opceg ginekologa??

----------


## Joss

> Doktor zadovoljan, kaze za dva tjedna prvi pregled.. Planiram se naruciti kod MPO doktora na taj prvi pregled?! Jel Vas nastavljaju voditi MPO doktori ili prelazite kod opceg ginekologa??


do 12 tjedna mpo a od 12 the Milan Kos po preporuci mpo

----------


## iva777

> Curke, danas 14. dan beta 1053.13


Id20 bravo !!  :Smile:

----------


## kristinica

Id20 čestitam ti od srca! Dat će dragi bog školsku trudnoću. Odmah i ja imam nade jer sam se naručila kod Škvorca na konzultacije
Nema više čekanja, 3 godine je dosta..

----------


## Medeja

> Curke, danas 14. dan beta 1053.13


Ajme, predivno!!!  :Bouncing: 
A sve je počelo s negativnim testom.
Sada slobodno napravi još jedan da ti ostane za uspomenu, taj sigurno neće bit negativan.
Tako sam napravila ja onu jeftilenku First sign iz DM-a i još uvijek je crta tamo, jača i od kontrolne. :D

Kiki, čestitam i tebi, držimo fige za 17.12., još 9 dana.  :Smile:

----------


## id20

Medeja, bas sam sinoc suprugu rekla da cu to napraviti.. Danas cu nazvati Škvorca i otici na prvi pregled kod njega, iako kaze da mu je jaaako guzva! Docekat cu ta dva tjedna valjda!

----------


## laura33

> Curke, danas 14. dan beta 1053.13


Čestitam!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## tanatana

*STUDENI 2014. (5)*
sara10, FET, Cito (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET)
ivana.sky spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xAIH)
Sanjolina, Cito, FET (nakon 1xIVF)
littlemouse1, 1.IVF
Angely4you, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF) gemini

*PROSINAC 2014. (4)*
Twinolina, Petrova, IVF, trudilica za treću bebu gemini
vita22 spontana trudnoća
malena19, VV, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu
geta, IVF, Belgija trudilica za drugu bebu

*SIJEČANJ 2015. (3)*
MallaPlava, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
vojvodjanka, FET, Norveška, (nakon 1xIVF)
micamaca30, poliklinika IVF

*VELJAČA 2015. (4)*
dunja12, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon1xIVF) gemini
PinaColada, IVF
manola, IVF
Muma, spontana trudnoća

*OŽUJAK 2015. (3)*
zelimo_bebu, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
eryngium, KBC Ri, IVF
kudri, spontana trudnoća

*TRAVANJ 2015. (3)*
Žužy, IVF
Bananka, IVF
mona22, VV, IVF (nakon3xIVF, 2xFET, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);

*SVIBANJ 2015. (4)*
Njuskalica, Poliklinika Škvorc, IVF;
tinica8 , IVF prirodni;
Medeja, IVF;
plavo oko, IVF (nakon 7xIVF);

*LIPANJ 2015. (9)*
darmar, MB, IVF (nakon 6xklomifen, 5xIVF, 1xFET);
maris1980, ICSI;
ljube555, IVF (nakon 1xIVF);
Leelooluna, IVF;
sisak, IVF;
orange80, IVF;
orhideja, IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 3xFET);
zdravka82, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 2xFET);
perlica55, IVF;

*KOLOVOZ 2015. (2)*
Mury, prirodna trudnoća;
LadyB;

*RUJAN 2015. (2)*
zelimo_bebu; VV, FET (nakon 4xICSI);
Lunale;

*LISTOPAD 2015. (5)*
Lagunas;
Zima77;
vojvodjanka, ICSI, (nakon 1xICSI, 3xFET);
Tigo;
Leon@, IVF:

*STUDENI  2015. (6)*
norma jeane, IVF prirodni, (nakon 1xIVF prirodni);
laura33, IVF, (nakon 3xIVF);
kiki30, FET, (nakon 14x IVF);
id20, IVF;
mery87, IVF;
tina1993, IVF;

*PROSINAC 2015. (1)*
mila2, IVF:


*BETOČEKALICE*
vucica
Nikica 1976
marinab1304
MnEeGgIi
antonija15, FET, (nakon 4xIVF)

*Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~*
*Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~*
*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
*AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~*


*12/2015:*
vucica
Nikica 1976
marinab1304
MnEeGgIi
antonija15, FET, (nakon 4xIVF)



*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
aboni76, ajma, Ajvi, aleksandraj, Ameli, amy2004, anabela1, Anaši1507, Anci272, Angus, antesa, Antonella14, antony34 , arlena, artisan, baby14, Bananka, barkica, Bea, bebushkica, bernica, beti79, BigBlue, biska, BlueI, bmaric, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja, bubekica, bubicazubica, Cannisa, carrie2812, cerepaha, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvitka, cvjet, Cvitaa, *DJ*, Dalmašica, dalmatinka1983, Darkica, daxy, dea84, Deamar, dim, dola, drama_queen, Dulcinea, dunja12, edina, ELA28, Elena 85, emiro, Enrika, florjan, Frćka, fuksija, Gabi, Geja 41, geronimo, giga, gigii, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, HelloKitty, Hoću bebu/lolalita, hope, hrki , ina35, inada, inana, Inna28, inspire_me, ivana83, ivana979, ivancica_1982, Iva28, ivica_k , izluđena, ivka, jadro, JelTom, Joss, kameleon, kata.klik, keti10, kik@, kiki30, kikolina, kitty, Kjara, kleopatra, klivija, kokos, koraljka, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, Lara86, laky, lemmingsica, Leva, Lexus, libertas8, lion heart, lora82, lulu79, luna2, ljube, ljubi, maca2, Maybe baby, marta, MAJA14, majalina, MajaPOP, makajica, Mala Maja, Mala28, malenna88, malena2, MAMI 2 , *mare*, marias, marincezg, Marlen, Marnie, marryy, Mary123, mateaaa28 , mativa, matty569, mayica01, Medeja, meki, mendula71, mg1975, milivoj73, miny, Missixty, miuta821, mona22, mostarka86, my_heart, mura, Nellie, Nera29, NerdyD, nestrpljiva anka, neumorna, Newbie, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, ninanina35, nina32, nina977, Ninchi_Zg, nirvana, nova21, njanja1, orhideja., osijek, pak, PapigaCapo, PetraP, philipa, Pika80, pingwin, pinny, pirica, plavo oko, prag, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, riba76, roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sabu, Samanta, Sandra1971, sara38, sara69, serenity1, sissy75, skandy, Skura, slonica tonica, Smarta, Snekica, sos15, sretna 1506, Strašna, sushi, s_iva, *sunisshining*, špelkica, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tamy79, tantolina, Tasha1981, Tena789, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, tiki_a, tikiica, tikki, TinaH, tina1986, tina2005, tina_julija, tinika2, Tinkica, tulipan83, Vali, valiana, Varnica, vatra86, vedre, venera82, Viki88, vita22, wanna be mommy, weda, zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, zadnjivoz, zdravka82, Zeena, zlo28, zoki28, Želim bebu, žužy, 1 zelja

----------


## Icsi

Mene ste zaboravile staviti na popis za travanj.

Prvo pa muško (u svakom pogledu) Icsi u Cito


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tanatana

Icsi, upisano  :Smile:

----------


## cirkus

i mene
travanj 2015
FET, maribor  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Ja sam još u hrabricama i čekalicama ...mada ne smeta,ionako čekam (samo porod,ne postupak) i trudim se biti hrabra. :Cool:

----------


## tanatana

:D žužy baš si me nasmijala  :Smile: 
čekalica ili ne, ali hrabrica sigurno jesi  :Smile:

----------


## BigBlue

Jeee, opet imamo listu  :Very Happy:  Hvala tanatana  :Kiss: 
Kao što je kadauna već negdje napisala, sve listašice su dosad postale mame (i moja malenkost, i to u duplo), pa isto od srca želim našoj tanatani!

Nije to težak posao kad je lista ažurirana, pa vas molim da pomognete tanatani i javite joj, ili postom ili privatnom porukom, vaše detalje.

Ako ste trudnica, kao naša draga žužy, to izgleda npr. ovako: *4/2015 žužy, VV, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF, 3xFET)* valjda sam dobro polovila  :Embarassed: . 
Trudnoću prijavljujete za mjesec u kojem je bila punkcija. Tako da drage moje trbušaste javite nam u kojoj ste klinici uspjele nakon koliko pokušaja - i one iz prvog i one iz x pokušaja daju nadu našim trudilicama!

Curke koje ste u postupcima, javite gdje i koji vam je to postupak! ßčekalice dajte nam datum da malo zavibramo za dobre vijesti!

I najviše, NAJVIŠE želim da se pod hitno preselite na trudnički pdf  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~. Eto iskoristila sam božićnu želju  :Grin:

----------


## Icsi

> Icsi, upisano



Gdje? Ne vidim.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tanatana

Tu kod mene na listu. Vidjeti će se kad opet postam listu  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Aaaaa lista jupi, jel se upisuju trudilice za drugu bebu? Ja se početkom 1 mj počinjem bockat.

----------


## žužy

Draga BigBlue,baš te lijepo čitati! :Zaljubljen: 

*tanatana*,želim ti da slijediš stope BB. :Smile: 
naša trudnoča je iz 5. ivf-a.

*Željkice*, :Heart:

----------


## marinab1304

Prijavljujem se kao čekalica...

----------


## dazler

ja sam čekalica koječega

----------


## maca2

Prijavljujem se kao cekalica bete od danas  :Wink:  29.12. je dan D!

----------


## fuksija

Ja sam bila na ICSI ovaj put, transfer bio 12.12. a betu čekam na Božić  :Smile:  (kod dr.Alebića, klinika Podobnik)
Htjedoh vas pitati, budući da mi je beta na Božić doktor mi je rekao da obavim na Badnjak..zanima me da li Petrova radi betu na Badnjak, da li znate do koliko sati treba doći, da li su nalazi isti dan? Hvaaala

----------


## Bond

Eto i mene da se i ja javim sa svojim informacijama. Prvi put pisem ali stalno vas citam. Ja sam 9 godina u postupcima ali sa pauzama od 1-2god.jer me to psihicki iscrpljuje a i fizicki. Sve ukupno sam imala 6stimuliranih postupaka sa prekrasnim blastocistama uvijek, ali se nikad nije primilo.Prosla sam Sv.Duh 3 puta bete0, Petrova 2 puta beta 0, i sad na kraju Vinogradska 1 put 16oocita, 11oplođenih-6blastocista,2vracena a 4 zamrznuta. To je bilo prije 2mj.beta 12dpt 303, pa 14dpt 616, pa 1389 prokrvarila i beta pocela padati(kazu biokemijska trudnoca), opet sok nakon toliko veselja. Ali proslo i to kad znam da imam eskimice koji me cekaju. Eto isla ja po 2eskima prije 10dana i sve dobro proslo(mislim na odmrzavanje) i danas napravim test i on pokaze +. Najljepsi poklon za Bozić,ali u ponedjeljak vadim betu pa cemo vidjeti dalje... 
Oprostite na dugom postu ali to je ukratko, pozdrav svima i zelim svima plusice

----------


## maca2

Inace radnim danom primaju do 9 h uputnice za vađenje krvi u labosu. Nalaz gotov isti dan, salju i na mail...kazu oko 14h da je gotovo,ali meni sva 3 puta oko 11h stigao na mail  :Wink:

----------


## amazonka

Lijepo je ponovno vidjeti listu.
Tanatana, hvala puno! :Smile:

----------


## Grickavjestica

Cestitam svim poz ß a cekalicama drzim fige za +... Dugo me nije bilo jer mi je trebao predah od svega nakon proslog puta zbilja sam bila u komi ali sad idemo dalje. Cekam pocetak ciklusa i krecem s estrofemom pa cemo vidjeti kad je transfer smrzlica,odlucili smo ovaj put ici na 2 blastice unatoc dr protivljenju,prosli put smo popustili i eto nist. Sad krecem na citanje postova posto sam u zaostatku malom pa nisam u toku..

----------


## gipsy

Prijavljujem se kao čekalica bete od jučer, test 30.12.2015.  :Cekam:

----------


## Mury

*tanatana*, svaka čast na listi, želim ti da kao i ostale voditeljice liste čim prije ostvariš majčinstvo  :Heart:  
A vidi mene, svake godine na listi trudnica, kako me krenulo neću silaziti sa liste trudnica do 2020.g.  :Grin: 
Drage moje lavice, ne stignem vas pratiti, jer ovaj moj maleni zvrk mi neda puno vremena  :Smile: , a i nastojim uživati u svakoj sekundi, jer tako brzo rastu  :Zaljubljen: 
Želim vam svima sretan i blagoslovljen Božić i puuuuuuno plusića, velikih beta, prekrasnih velikih buša i slatkih štruca  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## edina

Radila sam tansfer u petak betu radim 30.12

----------


## Bond

Nalaz bete 14dnt 193. Cini mi se malo nisko, u srijedu opet vadim betu da se vidi dali raste...

----------


## antonija15

Moja beta danas 14.dnt. je 402 :Klap:

----------


## mikipika32

Cestitam  :Wink: )))))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## marinab1304

Prijavljujem se i ja sa svojom skromnom betom 12 dnt 122

----------


## Joss

curke s pozitivnim betama čestitam!!

----------


## žužy

Božični vlakić se puni  :Very Happy:   :Klap:   :mama:

----------


## gipsy

Curke jutros sam vadila krv, 12dnt beta 327,6

----------


## tweety55

> Curke jutros sam vadila krv, 12dnt beta 327,6


Čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## Icsi

Super. Čestitam.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## marinab1304

12. mj. 2015.g, marinab1304, VG, ivf icsi,  
4x AIH, 3x IVF

----------


## željkica

Da osvjezim pamćenje , danas mi je stigla vještica i sutra bi se trebala počet bockat, jutros je krenulo Al ne obilno , oblinije je krenulo oko 3 , jel mogu računati danas da je prvi dan ciklusa?

----------


## laura33

Možeš današnji dan računati kao prvi dan. 
Sretno u postupku!  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Hvala laura33.

----------


## aurora079

Evo prijavljujem se za prvi mjesec, moj prvi IVF pokušaj  :Smile: 
*željkica* pratimo se u jednom danu, meni je danas prvi dc a tebi drugi  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Aurora pa sretno nam bilo! !!

----------


## aurora079

i tebi  :Smile:

----------


## gipsy

> Curke jutros sam vadila krv, 12dnt beta 327,6


Jucer 18dnt beta 3909.0

----------


## Icsi

> Jucer 18dnt beta 3909.0



Velika beta, možda je višeplodna trudnoca.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## željkica

Aurora kako ide bockanje? Ja sam danas dala treću dozu u subotu imam prvu fm pa ćemo vidjeti Šta se događa za sada još ništa ne osjećam pa me naravno to malo brine.Do sada sam uvijek dobro reagirala prvi put je bilo 12 folikula a drugi 15, Al sad sam i starija 3 godine .

----------


## aurora079

meni je ovo prvi put pa me svega strah, evo upravo sam si dala drugu dozu. Jel se ti sama pikaš ili te netko pika? ja sam odlučila da ču radije sama, nekako me manje strah kad se sama bodem nego da me netko drugi haha  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## sara10

*Željkice* sretno!

A ja tek sad vidim listu, ja prva na njoj, a moj maleni već ima 5 mjeseci. Svim trudilicama od srca želim da ostvare trudnoću. Nama je trebalo 3 god. i 8 postupaka.

----------


## aurora079

*sara10* 8 postupaka?? svaka čast na upornosti i snazi eto dokaz da se sve isplati na kraju  :Naklon:

----------


## željkica

Sara hvala!!  Aurora, da sama se bockam , ja već imam iskustva pa me nije toliko strah Al kad sam prvi put išla bilo me jako a na kraju me punkcija skoro ništa nije bolila,di si u postupku?

----------


## žužy

Sretno cure!
*željkice*, :fige:  do neba!

----------


## željkica

žužy  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## aurora079

*željkica* ja sam u Petrovoj a ti?

----------


## željkica

U splitu u cita, danas sam imala fm dr je zadovoljan.

----------


## sara10

Željkice, jel bila još koja fm, šta dr. kaže i kad bi ti mogla biti punkcija?

----------


## Grickavjestica

Evo da se javim,danas bio transfer 2 smrzlica,beta 22 ceka me duuugih 10 dana.

----------


## željkica

Punkcija je u četvrtak! !!! Dr je zadovoljan kaže da sam prava koka nesilica!  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Danas sam imala punkciju dobili smo 8 js, sutra će mi se javit da kažu Šta se događa!

----------


## žužy

Super *željkice*! :Very Happy: 
Sretno,najsretnije dalje! I nek tulum u labiću bude poštenski :fige:

----------


## aurora079

*željkica* ima li novosti? svaka ćast na 8 jajnih stanica, to je prekrasno juhuuu  :Very Happy: 
ja sam još na čekanju i pikanju, sutra ponovo fm...
*grickavjestica* bravo za dva smrzlića daj bože da budu živi i zdravi  :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

Upravo mi javili transfer je u utorak 5 dan!!! :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Super *željkice*  :Very Happy: !
 :fige:  i za smrzliće!

----------


## željkica

Hvala zuzy! Pratim te i čekam kad ćeš javit da je krenulo!

----------


## sara10

*Željkice* sretno!!!!

----------


## aurora079

bravo *Željkice* jel bolilo? Ja sam upravo primila štopericu a u ponedjeljak me čeka aspiracija... jeste vi cure mirovale strogo u tom periodu? bojim se da nešt ne napravim da ne puknu prerano folikulići (3 kom zasad)

----------


## željkica

Nije me bolilo i veoma kratko traje, ja nisam pretjerano mirovala jedino sam taj dan kad mi je bila punkcija prelezala.

----------


## tanatana

*STUDENI 2014. (5)*
sara10, FET, Cito (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET)
ivana.sky, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xAIH)
Sanjolina, Cito, FET (nakon 1xIVF)
littlemouse1, 1.IVF
Angely4you, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF) - GEMINI

*PROSINAC 2014. (4)*
Twinolina, Petrova, IVF, trudilica za treću bebu - GEMINI
vita22, spontana trudnoća
malena19, VV, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu
geta, IVF, Belgija trudilica za drugu bebu

*SIJEČANJ 2015. (3)*
MallaPlava, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
vojvodjanka, FET, Norveška (nakon 1xIVF)
micamaca30, poliklinika IVF

*VELJAČA 2015. (4)*
dunja12, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon1xIVF) - GEMINI
PinaColada, IVF
manola, IVF
Muma, spontana trudnoća

*OŽUJAK 2015. (3)*
zelimo_bebu, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
eryngium, KBC Ri, IVF
kudri, spontana trudnoća

*TRAVANJ 2015. (5)*
žužy, VV, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF, 3xFET)
Bananka, IVF
mona22, VV, IVF (nakon3xIVF, 2xFET, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);
Icsi, Cito, 1. IVF/ICSI
circus, Maribor, FET (nakon?)

*SVIBANJ 2015. (5)*
Njuskalica, Poliklinika Škvorc, IVF
tinica8 , IVF u prirodnom ciklusu
Medeja, IVF
plavo oko, IVF (nakon 7xIVF)
Frćka, FET, (nakon 4XAIH, 6xIVF)

*LIPANJ 2015. (9)*
darmar, MB, IVF (nakon 6xklomifen, 5xIVF, 1xFET)
maris1980, ICSI
ljube555, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Leelooluna, IVF
sisak, IVF
orange80, IVF
orhideja, IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 3xFET)
zdravka82, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 2xFET)
perlica55, IVF

*KOLOVOZ 2015. (2)*
Mury, spontana trudnoća
LadyB,

*RUJAN 2015. (2)*
zelimo_bebu, VV, FET (nakon 4xICSI)
Lunale,

*LISTOPAD 2015. (5)*
Lagunas,
Zima77,
vojvodjanka, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 3xFET);
Tigo
Leon@, IVF

*STUDENI  2015. (8)*
norma jeane, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
laura33, IVF, (nakon 3xIVF)
kiki30, FET, (nakon 14x IVF)
id20, IVF
mery87, IVF
tina1993, IVF
Marinab1304, IVF,(nakon 4XAIH, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xIVF)
mikipika32, Češka

*PPROSINAC 2015. (6)*
mila2, IVF
gipsy, IVF, CITO, (nakon 5xIVF)
antonija15, FET, (nakon 4xIVF)
vucica
Bond, FET, Vinogradska, (nakon 6xIVF)
MmEeGgIi


Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
edina, 30.12.
Grickavjestica, 22.01.
Fuksija, ICSI, klinika Podobnik

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~


 ON-GO!  01.2015/1.2016 ~~~~~~~~~~~~  
Fuksija, ICSI, klinika Podobnik
LF2
željkica
aurora079, IVF, Petrova
Grickavjestica



Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
aboni76, ajma, Ajvi, aleksandraj, Ameli, amy2004, anabela1, Anaši1507, Anci272, Angus, antesa, Antonella14, antony34 , arlena, artisan, baby14, Bananka, barkica, Bea, bebushkica, bernica, beti79, BigBlue, biska, BlueI, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja, bubekica, bubicazubica, Cannisa, carrie2812, cerepaha, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvitka, cvjet, Cvitaa, *DJ*, Dalmašica, dalmatinka1983, Darkica, daxy, dazler, dea84, Deamar, dim, dola, drama_queen, Dulcinea, dunja12, edina, ELA28, Elena 85, emiro, Enrika, florjan, Frćka, fuksija, Gabi, Geja 41, geronimo, giga, gigii, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, HelloKitty, Hoću bebu/lolalita, hope, hrki , ina35, inada, inana, Inna28, inspire_me, ivana83, ivana979, ivancica_1982, Iva28, ivica_k , izluđena, ivka, jadro, JelTom, Joss, kameleon, kata.klik, keti10, kik@, kiki30, kikolina, kitty, Kjara, kleopatra, klivija, kokos, koraljka, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, Lara86, laky, lemmingsica, Leva, Lexus, libertas8, lion heart, lora82, lulu79, luna2, ljube, ljubi, maca2, Maybe baby, marta, MAJA14, majalina, MajaPOP, makajica, Mala Maja, Mala28, malenna88, malena2, MAMI 2 , *mare*, marias, marinab1304, marincezg, Marlen, Marnie, marryy, Mary123, mateaaa28 , mativa, matty569, mayica01, Medeja, meki, mendula71, mg1975, milivoj73, miny, Missixty, miuta821, mona22, mostarka86, my_heart, mura, Nellie, Nera29, NerdyD, nestrpljiva anka, neumorna, Newbie, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, ninanina35, nina32, nina977, Ninchi_Zg, nirvana, nova21, njanja1, orhideja., osijek, pak, PapigaCapo, PetraP, philipa, Pika80, pingwin, pinny, pirica, plavo oko, prag, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, riba76, roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sabu, Samanta, Sandra1971, sara38, sara69, serenity1, sissy75, skandy, Skura, slonica tonica, Smarta, Snekica, sos15, sretna 1506, Strašna, sushi, s_iva, *sunisshining*, špelkica, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tamy79, tantolina, Tasha1981, Tena789, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, tiki_a, tikiica, tikki, TinaH, tina1986, tina2005, tina_julija, tinika2, Tinkica, tulipan83, Vali, valiana, Varnica, vatra86, vedre, venera82, Viki88, vita22, wanna be mommy, weda, zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, zadnjivoz, zdravka82, Zeena, zlo28, zoki28, Želim bebu, 1 zelja,

----------


## tanatana

Cure, evo liste, nisam baš ažurna, a neću ni biti slijedeća dva tjedna sigurno. Moram u bolnicu (ne vezano uz IVF) pa vas ne mogu stalno pratiti  :Sad: 
Svim curama čestitam na pozitivnim betama, a nama ostalima držim fige  :Smile: 
Hvala curama koje mi se javljaju u inbox i svima koji zajedno sa mnom uređuju ovu listu!

----------


## njanja1

Nije me stoljece cijelo bilo  :Smile:  al nekako me ovaj posljednji pokusaj totalno dotuko,mjesecima nisam pricala sa nikím,tesko podnosim drustvo i sad sam najsretnija kad sam sama...mada sam vjerovatno i ostarila malo  :Smile: !Da se vratim na temu,znaci u 6 mj je bio 7-i po redu neuspjesni pokusaj,bolove od one nesretne sprice date direktno u maternicu osjecala sam mjesecima,igrom slucaja sam u 8 mj napravila u Sl. Brodu 4D ultrazvuk,na kojem je otkriveno da sam mogla jos 30000 ivf-a uradit svaki bi bio negativan jer imam septum maternice,pregradu,kroz tu pregradu bila je ogromna razlika u debljini endometra,sa jedne strane 7mm,a sa druge 1.5mm i ko sad zna u koju stranu je vracan embrio,naravno niko,mada nebi plod imo dovoljno mjesta za razvoj ionako,tako da mislim kako imam objasnjenje za ona moja famozna znojenja!
Uglavnom pregrada je otklonjena,isto kao sve zarasline koje su mi napravili sondama prilikom transfera,imala sam rupu u maternici,koja Bogu hvala dobro zarasta,doslovce je dr koji me opriro nacrto put tj ulazak u maternicu jer ga je i sam trazio skoro sat vremena,jer kako on kaze ulaz u maternicu koji se na ultrazvuku vidi nema nista sa stvarnim ulazom??? Pa se nekad pitam dal su uopce ikad vratili ijedan embrio.Pripremam se za nekad ove godine kad se financijski malo oporavimo(kupljen stan)presla sam na LCHF bacila se na vitamine,vjezbanje...Nemoze zivot biti toliko proklet koliko ja mogu biti uporna...

----------


## žužy

Ajme *njanja*,baš mi je žao zbog svega toga,nevjerojatno...i da se zapitaš zbilja sve to skupa.
S druge strane,eto sad bude išlo na bolje.
Odmori,napuni baterije i u novi početak! :Love: 

*tanatana*,super za listu :Kiss: 
I nadam se sa nije ništa strašno zbog čega moraš u bolnicu. Brz oporavak ti želim!

----------


## zongoloni

> ...Nemoze zivot biti toliko proklet koliko ja mogu biti uporna...


Hvala ti za ovu recenicu! Mislim da mnogi od nas ovdje bi to mogli uzeti kao citat zivota. Sretno u novim pokusajima, nadam se da je iduci dobitni kao nagrada za hrabrost i upornost!

----------


## mostarka86

> Nije me stoljece cijelo bilo  al nekako me ovaj posljednji pokusaj totalno dotuko,mjesecima nisam pricala sa nikím,tesko podnosim drustvo i sad sam najsretnija kad sam sama...mada sam vjerovatno i ostarila malo !Da se vratim na temu,znaci u 6 mj je bio 7-i po redu neuspjesni pokusaj,bolove od one nesretne sprice date direktno u maternicu osjecala sam mjesecima,igrom slucaja sam u 8 mj napravila u Sl. Brodu 4D ultrazvuk,na kojem je otkriveno da sam mogla jos 30000 ivf-a uradit svaki bi bio negativan jer imam septum maternice,pregradu,kroz tu pregradu bila je ogromna razlika u debljini endometra,sa jedne strane 7mm,a sa druge 1.5mm i ko sad zna u koju stranu je vracan embrio,naravno niko,mada nebi plod imo dovoljno mjesta za razvoj ionako,tako da mislim kako imam objasnjenje za ona moja famozna znojenja!
> Uglavnom pregrada je otklonjena,isto kao sve zarasline koje su mi napravili sondama prilikom transfera,imala sam rupu u maternici,koja Bogu hvala dobro zarasta,doslovce je dr koji me opriro nacrto put tj ulazak u maternicu jer ga je i sam trazio skoro sat vremena,jer kako on kaze ulaz u maternicu koji se na ultrazvuku vidi nema nista sa stvarnim ulazom??? Pa se nekad pitam dal su uopce ikad vratili ijedan embrio.Pripremam se za nekad ove godine kad se financijski malo oporavimo(kupljen stan)presla sam na LCHF bacila se na vitamine,vjezbanje...Nemoze zivot biti toliko proklet koliko ja mogu biti uporna...


njanja, ista stvar je bila sa mnom. Poslije 4 postupka, 1 operacije lpsc, u priporemama ua 2. operaciju, vidjeli su da imam septum. Još mi je Poljak pri prvom postpku rekao da mi kateter teško, skoro nikako prolazi, a ja neiskusna i nova u mpo vodama nisam ni razumjela šta mi govori. On je uredno odradio postupke, naplatio, a ko zna da li su vraćeni bili embriji na pravo mjesto. 
Sretno dalje, nadam se da ćemo uskoro dobiti lijepe vijesti  :Kiss:

----------


## Mury

Njanja i Mostarka,zelim vam puuuuno srece,da sljedeci postupsk napokon bude bingo  :Wink: !!!!

----------


## suncokret19

Molila bih vas za vaše mišljenje!!
 U 7.mj sam imala ivf, trudnoća, pa kiretaža sa 8tt, pa FET u 11.mj, beta negativna. Prokrvarila sam nakon prestanka utrogestana i estrofema,menga onak čisto normalna. Točno mjesec dana kasnije sam dobila svoju mengu(koju nikad ne dobivam bez lijekova). Prvih tjedan dana su to bili samo tamnosmeđi ugrušci/komadići uz minimalan tamnosmeđi iscjedak. Rekoh,dobro,čisti se to nakon svega kaj je bilo. Pa je počelo krvarenje neka 3dana, malo obilnije ali ništa nenormalno. E onda kreće moj problem. Naime, prije spavanja,kad idem zadnji put pišat, ja krvarim i to kao neka sluz, ko,šmrkalj rastezljivo, sa svježom krvi. Krvarim još malo ujutro i dalje kroz dan ništa. To već traje nekih 10ak dana. Svaki dan me navečer počne boljeti glava i sise. 
Nisam prije išla kod gina jer mi je sve to izgledalo ko neko čišćenje posebno jer mi je ovo 3.menga u životu koju sam dobila bez lijekova. Ali sad sam već zabrinuta jer em dugo traje (skoro 3tjedna), a najčudniji mi je dio a tom krvavom sluzi i to SANO prije spavanja. 
Iskustva? mišljenja?

----------


## žužy

Neznam,meni se čini da ti se to dugo vuče...i ja bi otišla ginu da me pogleda. Iz nekog razloga se to odužilo i još je tako čudno.  :Undecided:

----------


## suncokret19

akobse danas ponovi onda sutra definitivno idem!! 
A ono, reko da orvo pitam   :Smile:

----------


## Grickavjestica

Tanatana  kako si? Saljem ti pp ali ti je box pun.

----------


## željkica

Danas bio transfer dobila sam na čuvanje dvije blastociste i nedam ih nikome! :Smile:  Beta 2.2.  :Cekam:   imam i smrzliće dvije blastociste .

Aurora kako je prošla punkcija?

----------


## ooleot

Bokić...Ne javljam se često.. nego ovako samo s nedoumicama. :D
Bila sam na folikulometriji i imali smo 4 folikula. 2 podjednake veličine s jedne strane 14 mm i jedan veci 14mm od drugog 10 mm s druge.
Zaključak je bio da su to 3 sigurna folikula.Četvrti će se vjerojatno prestati razvijati.
Na iducoj je stanje bilo isto takvo 3 veca jedan manji koji je ipak malo narastao ali daleko od ova 3 koja su lijepo napredovala.
Iduca FM jucer - 2 zuta tijela, po jedan na svakom i 2 folikula pred ovulaciju.
Odlicno.  :Rolling Eyes: 
Ono sto me zbunjuje.... očito su dva najveca s obje strane pukla, ne znam od kud je ovaj četvrti smogao snage za tako brzi rast al eto je....
No kako bi imala neki osjecaj kontrole, a i da ne panicarim da sam ziher vec ovulirala i da je sve upropasteno :D piškila sam manicno po LH trakicama. Po 2 - 3 dnevno.
I linija je postajala pomalo tamnija i tamnija ali nikad nije postala ni priblizno jednake ili tamnije boje do danas.
I danas naravno rastura i uber tamna je i ocito je to taj LH surge i ovulacija.
I to je u skladu s jučerašnjom folikulometrijom i sve 5.
Al di su ova dva najveca nestala i zakaj onda prije dan dva nije bila linija tamnija nego se jedva lagano vidjela.
Jel oce tak folikuli puknuti iz cista mira i bez LH-a? 

I koliko treba zutom tijelu da se formira? Moja pretpostavka sigurno 1 dan. Dakle mogla bi reci da ako je jucer bilo zuto tijelo prisutno onda je prekjucer valjda bila ovulacija...

Ah.. tko bi više znao te folikule... :Raspa:

----------


## Grickavjestica

Sretno...da se prime ~~~~

----------


## Grickavjestica

Zeljkica Sretno...da se prime ~~~~

----------


## željkica

> Zeljkica Sretno...da se prime ~~~~


Hvala!
Ti kako si?Beta za dva dana,jesi koji test radila??

----------


## aurora079

> Danas bio transfer dobila sam na čuvanje dvije blastociste i nedam ih nikome! Beta 2.2.   imam i smrzliće dvije blastociste .
> 
> Aurora kako je prošla punkcija?


Bravo za tebe i tvoje malce! Nedaj ih nikome  :Wink: 
Ja sam dobila 4 jajne stanice od toga su se dvije prestale razvijati a dvije su oplođene, sad čekam razvoj tih i vidjeti da li ce se razviti dovoljno za transfer... čekanje i neizvjesnost ubija...

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Grickavjestica

> Hvala!
> Ti kako si?Beta za dva dana,jesi koji test radila??


Ma  nisam i necu jer me strah negative... jedino se bojim da se ne ponovi prosli put..

----------


## željkica

Grickavjestica jesi vadila betu?

----------


## Mati10

Bok cure, citam vas vec neko vrijeme i napokon Sam se odlucila javiti. Trenutno nemam pitanja vec samo Zelim svoju iskustva dijeliti s vama.  Ja Sam neki dan krenula u Prvi postupak za IVF, u ponedjeljak je UZV da vidimo kako folikuli napreduju. 
Svima koji su imali pozitivnu betu cestitam od srca, a nama ostalima zelim da bete Bude velike! Pozdrav  :Bye:

----------


## Grickavjestica

Evo da i ovdje javim 10 dnt jucer vadena beta iznosi 690  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  02.2 prvi uzv... u soku sam totalnom.

----------


## željkica

Aaaaaa bravo čestitam! !!!Neka sve bude lipo školski do kraja!!!!

----------

